# [Official] Google Nexus 7 Owners Club



## rui-no-onna

Just received a text message from UPS that my Nexus 7 has been delivered. This should work better than the iPad for marathon comic reading sessions. The iPad is just too heavy.


----------



## $ilent

Nexusss nexus 7777 yeah.

Lets get this party started.


----------



## For_the_moves

Where are the pics? Come on! A club should have pics!


----------



## theturbofd

sorry for bad quick pic haha


----------



## Faraz

Got mine today.









Loving it so far. Jelly Bean seems really quick and smooth. Will play around with it more tomorrow.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Excuse the crappy quality. Just took the pic using my phone and lighting is pretty bad (had flash disabled to avoid flares)
.


----------



## SaltTheWalt

Got mine yesterday. Sweet little device.


----------



## audioxbliss

Got my baby yesterday. Rooted, but CWM isn't working too well so skipped perma-install of that. Just waiting for a better CWM and some AOKP goodness


----------



## $ilent

pic added to my first post! Just trying to get a banner sorted for this club.

How does root work on nexus 7?


----------



## For_the_moves

Uh......could we get some more details pls? Build quality, first thoughts, dislikes.............as Nexus 7 ambassadors you guys are not doing a very good job!


----------



## $ilent

standbye, im updating the first post


----------



## SaltTheWalt

Any good cases out yet?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltTheWalt*
> 
> Any good cases out yet?


I went with this one - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008GSMRAY/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00

I only paid £5 for it delivered, the price is rocketing up. It started off at like £3 or something ridiculous, original price £17.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Man I really want one of these, but I would love for and HDMI output.


----------



## $ilent

I wasnt really too fussed about hdmi output but I could see how it would be nice addition.

I have updated the first post a little, I have added everyone who posted in this thread saying they got one ordered or posted a picture. Feel free to post pictures guys if you have one, and your nexus 7 specs would be great too (price, size GB, cover etc)

thanks!


----------



## SaltTheWalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Man I really want one of these, but I would love for and HDMI output.


Interesting thread on XDA about hdmi here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1760402

The dev preview models used at the presentations had hdmi. Here's a pic:
http://i.imgur.com/D9ukT.jpg

It's possible the connections are still on the board, just not being used.


----------



## exzacklyright

if anyone is having the raised glass issue on the left hand side where the glass raises above the bezel you can easily snap off the back cover and check the screws to see if they are tight. Lots reported loose screws over at xda. This didn't fix it for all of them though.

To get the back off either use your finger nail or like a guitar pick or flat edge screw driver.

See here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1781237

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## audioxbliss

I am loving this thing. Only issue: I had my N7 in my backpack, and the FCC sticker came off. Now it's stuck to my textbook. Now my textbook is apparently FCC certified and has a serial number.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> if anyone is having the raised glass issue on the left hand side where the glass raises above the bezel you can easily snap off the back cover and check the screws to see if they are tight. Lots reported loose screws over at xda. This didn't fix it for all of them though.
> To get the back off either use your finger nail or like a guitar pick or flat edge screw driver.
> See here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1781237
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


Interesting, first time ive heard about this. Just had a look at mine not noticed any raised glass on left side but ill add it to the main page! Thanks!


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> if anyone is having the raised glass issue on the left hand side where the glass raises above the bezel you can easily snap off the back cover and check the screws to see if they are tight. Lots reported loose screws over at xda. This didn't fix it for all of them though.
> To get the back off either use your finger nail or like a guitar pick or flat edge screw driver.
> See here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1781237
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, first time ive heard about this. Just had a look at mine not noticed any raised glass on left side but ill add it to the main page! Thanks!
Click to expand...

Also you can include the support number too..

Nexus support is 855-83-NEXUS (855-836-3987)

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## $ilent

Cheers, ive put a link to the google nexus support page in.

Anybody buying a case? I got a cheap one off amazon, looks pretty good! http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008GSMRAY/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00

The price keeps going up, only started at £3 or something. Until it arrives im keeping my plastic cover on that came in the packaging


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Cheers, ive put a link to the google nexus support page in.
> Anybody buying a case? I got a cheap one off amazon, looks pretty good! http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008GSMRAY/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00
> The price keeps going up, only started at £3 or something. Until it arrives im keeping my plastic cover on that came in the packaging


Nope. One reason I bought the Nexus 7 is because it was only 340g. An additional 100g for the case would make it too heavy. I own a Nook Color (448g) and you can really notice the difference in weight particularly when holding the device with just one hand.

By the way, I have the 16GB Nexus. Useable space is just ~13GB. *sigh* Would've been more than happy to pay $249 for an 8GB Nexus 7 with microSD card slot.


----------



## exzacklyright

i want a case but there's just so many...

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Nope. One reason I bought the Nexus 7 is because it was only 340g. An additional 100g for the case would make it too heavy. I own a Nook Color (448g) and you can really notice the difference in weight particularly when holding the device with just one hand.
> By the way, I have the 16GB Nexus. Useable space is just ~13GB. *sigh* Would've been more than happy to pay $249 for an 8GB Nexus 7 with microSD card slot.


I know what your saying tis pretty poor I only have 5GB usable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> i want a case but there's just so many...
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


I shall add you to the club, got any pics of the nexus for our gallery?

Sent from my nexus 7


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Just ordered mine...

This sealed the deal for me. Can anyone confirm how well this works? Can I seriously login to steam and play games from my tab? \
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.p5sys.android.jump&feature=top-paid

Can't wait to get it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Anybody buying a case? I got a cheap one off amazon, looks pretty good! http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008GSMRAY/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00
> The price keeps going up, only started at £3 or something.


This is just Amazon responding to the increase in demand. Greedy bastards. It will only get higher as the number of Nexus owners increase.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Just ordered mine...
> This sealed the deal for me. Can anyone confirm how well this works? Can I seriously login to steam and play games from my tab? \
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.p5sys.android.jump&feature=top-paid
> Can't wait to get it!!!!!!!!!


That app I'd basically remote access control like you use with a friend if say you asked them to do something remotely on your pc. Suppose that might let you go on steam but I bet its slow as hell.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> This is just Amazon responding to the increase in demand. Greedy bastards. It will only get higher as the number of Nexus owners increase.


Cheeky cheeky Amazon. Train tickt prices do that too.

Edit: saying that its gone down to £5 now from £9 lol


----------



## Chimeracaust

For those of you that got yours already, how loud are the speakers?

For example I have a Nook Tablet, and the speakers are not loud at all, I can barely hear most netflix and youtube videos if I get more than two or three feet away, where as my phone, HTC Rezound, has very loud speakers that I can easily hear the same videos from across the room. (same with an iphone 4 etc)

I am hoping for louder


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> For those of you that got yours already, how loud are the speakers?
> For example I have a Nook Tablet, and the speakers are not loud at all, I can barely hear most netflix and youtube videos if I get more than two or three feet away, where as my phone, HTC Rezound, has very loud speakers that I can easily hear the same videos from across the room. (same with an iphone 4 etc)
> I am hoping for louder


Oh the speakers are decent yeah when watching a film I see no need to have sound over 75% or so. They are pretty good, better than I expected Them to be.


----------



## TLCH723

Cant wait until I get mine. Still not shipped yet. Ordered on the first day.


----------



## Faraz

Add me, please (16GB)


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Oh the speakers are decent yeah when watching a film I see no need to have sound over 75% or so. They are pretty good, better than I expected Them to be.


Sweet thanks! I just pulled the trigger, should be here in the next few days! (5gb usable space ftw!)


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> Sweet thanks! I just pulled the trigger, should be here in the next few days! (5gb usable space ftw!)


Man, how did you just order it and it's arriving in a few days? Thought they were backed into August now? Mine's still sitting as cancelled with Staples with today as estimated ship date but didn't get anything.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> Man, how did you just order it and it's arriving in a few days? Thought they were backed into August now? Mine's still sitting as cancelled with Staples with today as estimated ship date but didn't get anything.


I slummed down to an 8gb, which has no back order. 1 month for 16gb, 3-5 days for a 8gb. I can live with limited storage, I think.


----------



## audioxbliss

Could probably add a blurb about USB OTG. Apparently, people have had success with standard USB OTG adapters and StickMount, although it requires root. With it, you could theoretically use an externally powered, full HDD for additional storage. Not many people have had the chance to test it fully, so probably want to add a disclaimer of some sort as well.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> Add me, please (16GB)


Added faraz cheers!


----------



## TLCH723

For those with the screen problem.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?s=4fee6f3600abfcb6a02d185584a0e894&t=1781237


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> For those with the screen problem.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?s=4fee6f3600abfcb6a02d185584a0e894&t=1781237


I'm hoping I don't get this. We'll see. Looks like quite an easy fix though. I just hate opening up a brand new tablet. I've opened my laptop about 20 times and it stinks. The screws can only be screwed in soo many times...

I'm considering this case: http://www.amazon.com/Google-Tablet-Leather-Purple-Supcase/dp/B0068MSGZA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_topAny comments about it?

Ah cant wait!


----------



## $ilent

Not sure cakewalk, looks decent enough though. Looks like our ipad cover and thats decent.

Front page updated !


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not sure cakewalk, looks decent enough though. Looks like our ipad cover and thats decent.
> Front page updated !


Thanks man. I went ahead and got it. Not bad, $13 for a fake leather case. I'm guessing I'll need it because its a freaking glass screen. lol.
I'm so getting that remote desktop app. I can't wait to test the functionability of that program! Plus I can watch my folding from work. That will be nice!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Just ordered mine...
> This sealed the deal for me. Can anyone confirm how well this works? Can I seriously login to steam and play games from my tab? \
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.p5sys.android.jump&feature=top-paid
> Can't wait to get it!!!!!!!!!


Try splashtop. That is a very smooth remote desktop app as well. You can play games on it with minor input lag. You can definitely watch movies without issue.


----------



## Dezixn

Let me just say this thing is amazing. Ordered a 16gb Nexus 7 on June 29th, received it July 17th and just got to pick up last night (I sent it to my house for security reasons).

The tablet feels PERFECT in my opinion. It's very light but still have a high quality feel to it. Everything contributes to this high quality feels from the solid charger cable, perfectly snug microusb charger fit, to the awesome feeling back of the tablet.

I had some trouble rooting it last night but finally got it done afterwards and have managed to keep root with OTA updates. Microusb OTG adapter works fine once you root and install stickmount.

I am wondering if anyone knows about MX video player, I have the ARM7 codec installed but for one of my animes it still won't display subtitles even though the box is checked to display them and I've tried both hardware and software rendering.

Also looking for a way to remove the navigation bar at the bottom during movies and such.


----------



## $ilent

Few new posts in this thread I'm liking it!

Guys can you confirm if you'd like to join the cub cheers


----------



## soundx98

total noob to tablets but I love it so far.
16GB $272 with shipping - $2% google play
ordered June 27 delivered July 17
I'll get a pic up soon


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> total noob to tablets but I love it so far.
> 16GB $272 with shipping - $2% google play
> ordered June 27 delivered July 17
> I'll get a pic up soon


I'll add you now thanks!


----------



## Nelson2011

Is the 16gb version worth the extra 50 bucks?


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*
> 
> Is the 16gb version worth the extra 50 bucks?


For me, it is. Really depends on your usage. If you have wifi everywhere and stream most of your content, then the 8GB version is fine. If you require a sizable local storage, even 16GB may not be enough.


----------



## alpsie

Damn i wish it had hit the EU market already, and at that price too. But will most likely be 400$ here. Ill keep an eye in here for all the fun stuff ppl will be doing


----------



## TLCH723

iPad vs Nexus.
Gizmodo

I think an admin should close my thread.
I was gonna change it to an owner club thread but too slow.


----------



## Malcolm

Just got mine today, using it now









Pics soon!

Aaaaand just unlocked the bootloader and rooted.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> I suspect the no landscape home screen issue has nothing to do with Jelly Bean and everything to do with the 7" screen. I think Google may have purposely used a smartphone layout for the Nexus 7. I do agree that it's mighty irritating.
> Oh, hey, would you look at that, just came across a "fix" while browsing another forum:
> http://www.androidcentral.com/how-alter-dpi-your-nexus-7-bring-familiar-tablet-homescreen-ui


So does this reduce the picture quality of the screen?


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So does this reduce the picture quality of the screen?


Supposedly not. I took the lazy route and installed a custom launcher instead (Apex Launcher). Still playing around with it. If I like it enough, I might get the Pro version. Make use of that $25 Google Play credit.


----------



## Chimeracaust

How difficult is rooting these things and keeping OTA updates?


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> How difficult is rooting these things and keeping OTA updates?


It's a Nexus so rooting shouldn't be difficult at all. Not sure if you can keep OTA updates although there should be plenty of workarounds for installing El Goog's latest and greatest (slightly OT: what's next after Jelly Bean? Krispy Kreme?)


----------



## kpreet1996

hey guys, ive just preordered nexus 7 from ebgames (it hasnt hit the stores yet). ive bought the 16GB version and paid about AUD300 for it. ill uload a coupla pics when i get it


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> iPad vs Nexus.
> Gizmodo
> I think an admin should close my thread.
> I was gonna change it to an owner club thread but too slow.


Check out the bath tub they use to drop the tablets in the water. DEEEIIINNGGG! Dat Nasty! I seriously hope that's not one of their own tubs....wow lol

Mine ARRIVES TODAY! Google shipped it lastnight and its already here! YEA!


----------



## TLCH723

Got mine yesterday


Just gonna talk about the cons that I encounter
Cons of Nexus7:
fingerprints magnet.
the microusb seems to be a little bit loose need to plug in hard.
cant charge from my computer. It needs 2.0 amps. my computer is only 1.5.
Also the included USB cable is too short

Lets talk about the case now.
The case I got is the one from google store.
Pros:
It fits perfectly.
lightweight
Cons
Its not a smart cover. meaning open the flap wont turn on the device and closing the flap wont put it into standby.
it doesnt stand on its own.
Not as rubbery as I thought.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Cons of Nexus7:
> fingerprints magnet.


Question, what touchscreen device is *not* a fingerprint magnet?


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> How difficult is rooting these things and keeping OTA updates?


I had trouble rooting because I rooted right after an OTA update and I guess my version wasn't fully supported. I got it to work though. Use the Nexus Root Toolkit, that thing is really simply once u get it working.

I managed to keep OTA updates by installing an app that saves your root somehow. You just go into the app and say restore root after an OTA update.


----------



## Malcolm

I followed the instructions on this page to root: http://www.androidauthority.com/nexus-7-one-click-root-100889/

It worked, but it should be noted that it doesn't install Busybox like most other rooting tools do, so you'll need to download "Busybox Installer" from the market and run it after you root. ROM Toolbox wouldn't launch until I did this.


----------



## mtbiker033

I ordered mine last Sunday but still haven't gotten any updates on my order shipping







it's really tough because I'm on a business trip all next week and would love to have it....


----------



## rui-no-onna

Found this while browsing SSD reviews: Patriot Memory Gauntlet Node 2.5" Enclosure, MSRP $99.99. Pretty interesting storage option for tablets without expansion slots such as the Nexus 7.

I already know about the Maxell AirStash, Kingston Wi-Drive and Seagate GoFlex Satellite. However, only the AirStash provides flexible storage options (via SD cards). The Wi-Drive maxes out at 64GB (~$150) and that's a recent release. Previously, the max you could buy was 32GB. The GoFlex Satellite does give you oodles of storage space at 500GB (~$175) but it uses mechanical, platter-based drives. Not very good if you need something rugged.

The Gauntlet Node would allow folks to use their own storage. If you want to install a massive 1TB 2.5" HDD, that's fine. If you want to install a 120/128GB 2.5" SSD (~$80-100), that's okay, too. The nice thing is you can easily leverage falling HDD/SSD prices to increase capacity. Even if you just install a small drive now, you're not stuck with that capacity forever. At the very least, the Gauntlet Node also functions as a USB3 external enclosure.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Ordered my 8gb model on Wednesday, it's arriving today!! If you want one asap, 8gb is the way to go. Pictures tonight!


----------



## exzacklyright

still no shipping confirmation :[


----------



## Malcolm

I actually never got a shipping confirmation, it just showed up.


----------



## $ilent

Well my screen is broken. All of sudden screen brightness or contrast suddenly shot up and cant figure out why. Tried restarting and turning brightness down both dont work. So disappointed.

*BEFORE:*


*AFTER:*


----------



## IRO-Bot

Haha, just found out my order from Staples is really cancelled. They actually called back on the 11th the day after I ordered it and I was suppose to confirm it or else it would be cancelled after 3 days. Dumb. So if you guys ordered from Staples and never confirmed it by calling them or them calling you and your order says cancelled then it really is cancelled. Oh well, I'll just get it from B&H and save $23 in tax with free shipping also or maybe wait and see what the Kindle fire 2 has to offer.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

This thing is awesome! I love the back of it too! Its like a rubberized glue! It gets a tad warm on my left had typing in landscape. Overall this thing is great for reading on too! Screen is plenty bright and the sharpness is way higher than my families iPad 2... I'll upload a pic of it here soon for ya guys-


----------



## TLCH723

Check if your touchscreen have a problem
Tested


----------



## Cakewalk_S

They really need to fix the home screen from going to portrait to landscape too. When I go to set my background as shawn johnson....(no joke) and its got the landscape version of the photo to crop but for some reason only portrait works...hmm


And I see the OCN photo uploading just changed...interesting...

Edit: time to post my review of the nexus 7.
*Pros:*
Lightweight!
Great size. At first I was worried 7" might be too small but its actually perfect for me.
The black back is rubberized. Allows for u to have better grip.
The zoom feature on small links or buttons is awesome.
Plenty of apps and a lot like an ipad.
*cons:*
Uhhh...as I'm typing this im starting to get some touchscreen issues..and now its gone. Its odd. Maybe needs a software update soon.
The black backing shows greasey Fingerprints...
It does get quite warm on the left side in portrait and the bottom of it when in landscape. Its not a huge issue but u can feel the temp difference.
Scrolling is a tad touchy. Doesn't exactly scroll as nice as an iPad but its close.

Overall I'd give it a 9/10. I think with some new software updates this could easily be a 10/10.


----------



## mtbiker033

I canceled my order from Google and picked one up at Staples today! Loving the JB!

So far no troubles with it!

update

ok I put some mp3 files on it from my network storage and I got a message saying they might not play, and it was right they won't. They were mp3 files. I installed winamp pro on the n7 but it won't play any of them. Google play music works fine though??


----------



## Malcolm

Really liking this battery life.


----------



## Dopamin3

Already have unlocked bootloader, CWM recovery 6.0.0.6, root, and MoDaCo custom ROM









Bought it Sunday 7/15/12 and paid $246 at Sam's Club, which also included the $25 Google Play credit upon activation.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Hey guys just got my tablet today so far I am really liking it. Unfortunately the left side of my screen is a little raised. Has anyone tried to fix it themselves I'm a little scarred to take apart my brand new toy-


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Hey guys just got my tablet today so far I am really liking it. Unfortunately the left side of my screen is a little raised. Has anyone tried to fix it themselves I'm a little scarred to take apart my brand new toy-


back cover just snaps off.

 



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28964003&postcount=2


----------



## vitality

Picked one up at staples earlier today! Got it for about $270 with tax. 16gb version.

No problems with it from what I can tell.

The screen does look a little washed out. Not sure if its because im used to my HTC One X screen or it's a screen issue.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Has it been confirmed that removing the back plate doesn't void the warranty I really don't want to void it on the first day haha


----------



## TLCH723

If a FDD works, then a HDD should work too.
Engadget

Screen seems to be the weakest part of Nexus 7
Tom's Hardware


----------



## Cakewalk_S

There's nothing really wrong with the screen. The colors could be better but there's no saturation adjustment. The blacks are good once u adjust it right.the auto adjust doesn't work well. Although its plenty bright and the blacks seem black enough. You don't notice the difference between the bezel black and screen black. Its way sharper than my iPad 2 screen...

Some of the Terra 3 graphics demos are darn impressive!


----------



## Mr.Pie

just a small heads up in case you guys haven't noticed









dead trigger is now F2P and its pretty awesome with T3 enhanced graphics from demo videos on different review sites.

I played it on my GNexus and its a pretty fun casual zombie shooter


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> just a small heads up in case you guys haven't noticed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dead trigger is now F2P and its pretty awesome with T3 enhanced graphics from demo videos on different review sites.
> I played it on my GNexus and its a pretty fun casual zombie shooter


I second u too! That zombie shooter does have some pretty advanced graphics. I was surprised how the game was free!


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I second u too! That zombie shooter does have some pretty advanced graphics. I was surprised how the game was free!


they just turned F2P


----------



## crashdummy35

Try this game out Dark Meadow, The Pact. Game looks really great. Runs great on our N7.







It's free but, they have a store for "upgrades" that's kinda costly....


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So one thing I just noticed...the screen doesn't auto sleep when u cover it like an iPad does...so or timer setting is the sleep function...I was hoping when it cover the screen with my new case it'd turn off...but it will eventually from the auto timer...

One thing I do notice different than the iPad..the glass screen on this is wayyy thinner than the iPads. But its fine. I would just highly recommend a case for the tablet. Last thing u want to do is drop it..it is very thin so that could be a real possibility for some...


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So one thing I just noticed...the screen doesn't auto sleep when u cover it like an iPad does...so or timer setting is the sleep function...I was hoping when it cover the screen with my new case it'd turn off...but it will eventually from the auto timer...
> One thing I do notice different than the iPad..the glass screen on this is wayyy thinner than the iPads. But its fine. I would just highly recommend a case for the tablet. Last thing u want to do is drop it..it is very thin so that could be a real possibility for some...


there are root apps that I think supports the N7 that enables it to go to sleep when the proximity/light sensor is covered.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Smart Cover
> Engadget


Or you can add a magnet to the cover.
This is what I am planning to do.
Just need to find a thin magnet after my finals.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Is there a way to connect a keyboard via micro usb to usb adapter? Can I even attach a gamepad for games? I'm looking at micro USB to female usb adapters and i'm not sure if one would work...anyone?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Is there a way to connect a keyboard via micro usb to usb adapter? Can I even attach a gamepad for games? I'm looking at micro USB to female usb adapters and i'm not sure if one would work...anyone?


give it a try
i know BT wireless game controllers should work. USB controllers should also work


----------



## Malcolm

I saw a Logitech Bluetooth keyboard/dock at Walmart today, looked cool but I didn't get it because it would've been about 70 bucks with tax >_>


----------



## $ilent

First page updated! Just for info I will add anybody who posts in this thread relating to thier nexus 7 or that they have bought a nexus 7 etc. Makes it easier than specifically asking each person if they wanna join. If after ive added anybody and they didnt want to join, please post in here or PM me asking to be removed cheers!

As most of you already know, my nexus 7 8GB device malfunctioned 2 days ago, the screens gone and needs to be replaced, I created a thread about it. Kinda a shame really, considering its only lasted 3 days. I never dropped it once, it literally just went half way through a day of general use. I have not had a response from google yet via email after I called them on 20/07 requesting a replacement. I will post in here if I hear any updates


----------



## Faraz

Dang, that's a shame







I wonder how common that problem is.

Noob question: Would just unlocking the bootloader and rooting disable OTA updates or is that only an issue once you install a custom ROM?


----------



## $ilent

There has been loads problems reported with the screen;


Screen brightness issue
Screen height raised issued on left hand side
screen backlighting
Seems obvious to me Google cut corners when they assigned ASUS to make the device.


----------



## crashdummy35

@ $ilent: Damn, that does suck, bro. Stay on them. The way they kinda fumbled the launch, they should handle RMAs quicker/better.

Some screenies for the club as I've never subbed any picts but, our camera is on it's last legs and was crappy to begin with:
Current lame home screen:


Profile:


If anyone just has to have working flash you can use this Dolphin HD APK shown in this thread at xda along with the flash player linked in that thread and it'll work. Works perfectly.

@ Faraz: I think once you root, that's it. I'm reading up before trying anything but I found this: Updating N7 Once Rooted. I'm going to wait a while until things are really settled with the N7 before trying anything. But I think one of these apps is all you'd need to keep the root after an OTA: OTA Keeper SuperSU Pro

xda Nexus 7 Section.

Edit: *Everyone* Her'e s terrific little "Tweak Guide" I stumbled upon while reading on xda. All credit for it goes to Terracode.

@ ivanlabrie I'd grab one. Won't be long before someone comes out with a "kit" for external storage or JB gets an update for it. As it is all you need is to root, an .89 cent USB-OTG cable and a 10 dollar Kingston Data Traveler 16GB thumb drive. I see massive tweaks in the N7's future.


----------



## Malcolm

Mine has one stuck pixel/subpixel. Very tiny and not very noticeable, so it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd get this as an upgrade from my Nook Color in a heartbeat...
Any deals on the 8gb version? Got some cash to spend


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd get this as an upgrade from my Nook Color in a heartbeat...
> Any deals on the 8gb version? Got some cash to spend


No deals...this thing is 160 pounds British. Cheap as chips!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Here in Argentina it's 579 usd! Gonna order one from abroad I guess


----------



## mtbiker033

the only thing I really wish it would have had and that's a forward facing camera....

other than that this thing is awesome, with poweramp pro I am jamming out to music with it







I ordered a car dock for it, can't wait to get that, I had it connected to my speakers and it was awesome









I ordered this car dock:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006VY8C6S/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

and this case:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008G3BFLG/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00

<3 this thing


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> the only thing I really wish it would have had and that's a forward facing camera....


Don't you mean a rear facing camera? The Nexus 7 already has a front facing camera.


----------



## Faraz

Do you guys have any recommendations for a good stylus?

After reading the reviews, I'm liking these two so far:

AmCase
Targus


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> There has been loads problems reported with the screen;
> 
> Screen brightness issue
> Screen height raised issued on left hand side
> screen backlighting
> Seems obvious to me Google cut corners when they assigned ASUS to make the device.


$ilent
the OG transformer had a huge bunch of issues when it launched as well. It was hugely popular when it launched and eventually everything got fixed. It seems to me more of an Asus problem.....which isn't really google's fault as they just contract Asus to build the product.

Asus eventually ironed everything out and look at the relatively smoother launches of their 2nd generation Transformer tabs~
Its just a matter of time methinks


----------



## Chimeracaust

Anyone watch your free viewing of transformers lol?


----------



## TLCH723

What is the best way to stream video from your pc to your tablet??
Without a home server.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> What is the best way to stream video from your pc to your tablet??
> Without a home server.


try splashtop? Its like a team viewer sorta app but slightly better IMHO especially for mobile


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> What is the best way to stream video from your pc to your tablet??
> Without a home server.


As of now we use this: Skifta. Skifta App.

You install the desktop application, launch it, and it sits in your notifications area. Right click it and "Start Skifta Service." Right click it again and hit "Preferences" to choose the media output libraries. Then you just leave it running. Open the Android app and set the Media Source (your pc), the Media Player (your N7) and everytime you open it you just have to hit Play Media and it'll open right up. Pictures: 100% perfect. Music: 100% perfect. Our movies...we're having issues playing .mkv files--crazy stuttering. Most of our rips are .mp4 so we are just using those til we get this .mkv issue sorted. I'm almost positive it has something to do with our connection/router, rather than MX Player Pro or the N7.

For being totally free (and ad free) Skifta does all we could hope for.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> try splashtop? Its like a team viewer sorta app but slightly better IMHO especially for mobile


I dont want it to be playing on my computer. Just on nexus 7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> As of now we use this: Skifta. Skifta App.
> You install the desktop application, launch it, and it sits in your notifications area. Right click it and "Start Skifta Service." Right click it again and hit "Preferences" to choose the media output libraries. Then you just leave it running. Open the Android app and set the Media Source (your pc), the Media Player (your N7) and everytime you open it you just have to hit Play Media and it'll open right up. Pictures: 100% perfect. Music: 100% perfect. Our movies...we're having issues playing .mkv files--crazy stuttering. Most of our rips are .mp4 so we are just using those til we get this .mkv issue sorted. I'm almost positive it has something to do with our connection/router, rather than MX Player Pro or the N7.
> For being totally free (and ad free) Skifta does all we could hope for.


I installed it just now. It wont play some of the mkv file that I have and the one it plays, they dont have sound.


----------



## crashdummy35

What player are you using? We have MX Player Pro installed but you can try another like MoboPlayer to see if that fixes the issue.

Our problem is stuttering when the video is streamed from the pc to the N7.
Here's the Skifta Forums. The people are pretty active there.

Here's a thread with kind of a similar situation and the answer was to use a different player.

I'm going to try this (MoboPlayer) in a while and see if it solves our .mkv problem. I'm trying to solve this here before posting on the Skifta Forums.

Try MoboPlayer and see if it helps. Here's a quote from the MoboPlayer Pro comments:
Quote:


> *Man this player plays files that are choppy that other players won't play or fix.* I had installed like 8 other players cause one did what another couldn't now they are all gone this is the best player that have been able to find yet. Keep up the good work devs.


I'll try the free version first and see how that works out. Give it a shot and see if it helps you with your situation.


----------



## LmG

Ordered one a week ago, but it has yet to ship


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> I dont want it to be playing on my computer. Just on nexus 7.
> I installed it just now. It wont play some of the mkv file that I have and the one it plays, they dont have sound.


So, I'm trying to get to the bottom of this and I'm beginning to think it has to do with the MX Player Pro _mostly_--but not _fully_, from what I'm seeing.

*Note: MoboPlayer seems to be dead as far as the N7 goes. Install error for the codec and can't find the NEON .apk anywhere to try a side load.*

1) Test .mkv in the Skifta folder actually played butter smooth but, had no sound this time...as opposed to one of our .mkv movies playing with sound but very very choppy;


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























2) The .mp4 movie Drive gives the "Can't Play This Video" error via Skifta but, plays perfectly when made local:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























Probably just gonna root and get a USB-OTG media thing going to try and see what all works and doesn't without having to test movies 1-at-a-time while adding them to the Skifta Library on the pc.

I'll be posting on the Skifta forums and to the MX Player Pro devs both about this and if anything solid comes about I'll be sure and share it here with you guys.

Edit: LmG : Hang in there. The demand for the N7 has been thru the roof and we didn't here anything until the last day the July 11th and before pre-orders had to ship _by end of day_.







Worth the wait, I'll tell you that. Few kinks but JB is just still so new....


----------



## importflip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> Dang, that's a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how common that problem is.
> 
> Noob question: Would just unlocking the bootloader and rooting disable OTA updates or is that only an issue once you install a custom ROM?


It becomes an issue the moment you flash a different recovery.

I'm still waiting on my N7 to ship. Ordered on 7/12.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LmG*
> 
> Ordered one a week ago, but it has yet to ship


Bummer guys. Did you order the 16gb or 8gb? I ordered a 8gb on Wednesday and got it Friday....chyea!























Now if I could login to it on our secure network at work i'd be so much happier...hmmm


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

On my second one. First had the nasty screen raise issue, second one is great so far. Phew!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> On my second one. First had the nasty screen raise issue, second one is great so far. Phew!


Indeed, im still waiting on my second one to arrive after screen problems.


----------



## crashdummy35

Okay, made a little headway with .mkv play back on the Nexus 7. Haven't had a chance to fully test all of the .mkvs we have but the few I have tried have worked okay. I'm focusing on local play back first then, with Skifta streaming.

So you will need:
1) This latest version of the DICE Player, this free version has ads so be forewarned.
2) This ffmpeg.so file from xda.
3) Install DICE Player.
4) Extract the .so file from the .zip and copy it to the root file of your Nexus 7 (Just connect via cable; open Nexus 7; copy it to the main directory you've opened, NOT into one of the folders.)
5) Open DICE Player, Settings>Custom Plugin>Check the box and you're done


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














6) Test your .mvk files however it is you are watching them local/streamed. (This .mkv had no sound before, now it does)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















^ This .mkv fix is mainly for .mkv files using dts audio.

Read this thread if you are having video stutter issues: Stuttering It's one possible fix. Then use Apex Launcher or something to compensate for the Rotation Control App.


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Okay, made a little headway with .mkv play back on the Nexus 7. Haven't had a chance to fully test all of the .mkvs we have but the few I have tried have worked okay. I'm focusing on local play back first then, with Skifta streaming.
> So you will need:
> 1) This latest version of the DICE Player, this free version has ads so be forewarned.
> 2) This ffmpeg.so file from xda.
> 3) Install DICE Player.
> 4) Extract the .so file from the .zip and copy it to the root file of your Nexus 7 (Just connect via cable; open Nexus 7; copy it to the main directory you've opened, NOT into one of the folders.)
> 5) Open DICE Player, Settings>Custom Plugin>Check the box and you're done
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Test your .mvk files however it is you are watching them local/streamed. (This .mkv had no sound before, now it does)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This .mkv fix is mainly for .mkv files using dts audio.
> Read this thread if you are having video stutter issues: Stuttering It's one possible fix. Then use Apex Launcher or something to compensate for the Rotation Control App.


All of that just to play .mkvs? MX player with the additional codec and settings set to software decoding works for almost all of my .mkvs, subtitles and all. Only one show hasn't worked, some subbed anime by THORanime, but they do their stuff weird and I haven't looked into it.


----------



## crashdummy35

I have MX Player Pro and it's given me a few problems on some of my .mkv files. No sound and stuttering on some...I think it was the dts audio on a few.

Which additional codec do you put on the MX Player? I thought you only needed the extra codec if the player prompted for it? I never got a prompt, just wouldn't play right.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Edit: Congrats jared872









Just ordered this case and this Micro USB-OTG cable. Probably just root and make a tiny media (movie) drive out of my DATA Traveler.


----------



## jared872

Got mine in today! 8GB version from the play store. Will upload some pics later. So far I think it is great!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Feeling so jelly right now...








I'll wait for a new rev. and/or a price drop.







(poor excuse I know, can't justify the expense atm sadly)


----------



## Malcolm

Got excited about being able to play my MKVs, then remembered they're all >25GB.


----------



## $ilent

Well ive only JUST got an email to say a new nexus 7 is being sent. So thats first point of contact since friday when I requested a new nexus 7.

Pretty poor service from Google, I might put complaint in.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Seems obvious to me Google cut corners when they assigned ASUS to make the device.


I think thats a bit harsh, I dont see how its Googles fault considering its a hardware issue. I really expect more from Asus though, makes me slightly glad I didnt wait for the padfone and picked up a galaxy S3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well ive only JUST got an email to say a new nexus 7 is being sent. So thats first point of contact since friday when I requested a new nexus 7.
> Pretty poor service from Google, I might put complaint in.


Well thats just over 1 working day, which isnt too bad IMO, ive had a lot worse service!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Hey if you guys are playin dead trigger, since its free, add me to friends! Search for the name "Philaphlous"

Freaking love the game! So awesome! Little learning curve to learn the controls but its awesome.

Any recommendations on a BT controller?


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Well thats just over 1 working day, which isnt too bad IMO, ive had a lot worse service!


Agreed, they probably don't keep their offices open on weekends hence the slight delay. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Silent, add the teardown to the reviews list, or create a new spoiler for it... I'm sure people will want to know whats inside before they buy it...
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Nexus-7-Teardown/9623/1

Also, notice that the one they tore apart is a little different. The bezel around the very outer edge is gloss black, not like all of ours that's silver/auminum.... But I could be wrong, it might be 16gb version they've got...not sure its different...


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Hey if you guys are playin dead trigger, since its free, add me to friends! Search for the name "Philaphlous"
> Freaking love the game! So awesome! Little learning curve to learn the controls but its awesome.
> Any recommendations on a BT controller?


Games kinda hard for me with the controls too. Mostly been messing with Dark Meadow : The Pact and Riptide.

Saw on TegraZone whole lotta games supposed to be released during the summer, I think.


----------



## $ilent

First page updated guys with new link to Nexus 7 Tweaks and a link for complete teardown of the Nexus 7 unit. The teardown will be of particular use to people attempting to repair any raised screen issues.

Thanks to Cakewalk_S and crashdummy35 for the links!

Also updating list of known problems for the Nexus 7. Raised screen issue on left hand side, screen brightness/contrast malfunction (The same I suffered), dead pixels are the only issues ive come across so far from experience and on reading on the net. Only the raised screen can be repaired, the other two require sending back to Google afaik.


----------



## Chimeracaust

So I have that annoying raised left side of the screen problem. It's fairly minor, I most likely wouldn't have noticed it if I had not read about it first, but I am worried it could get worse.

Should I RMA it? Also I rooted using the 1 click method, if I rma it and they send me a new one, do I need to unroot my Nexus?


----------



## exzacklyright

ordered about 10 days ago and nothing still lolz


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

First one had a raised screen, second one I thought was perfect.... well, it now has dead pixels.

Will be on my third and I hope I get a good one because i'm invested in this thing. I've purchased books & games that i've been enjoying.

I wouldn't be comfortable in recommending this device to anybody if the quality control issues aren't taken care of.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> So I have that annoying raised left side of the screen problem. It's fairly minor, I most likely wouldn't have noticed it if I had not read about it first, but I am worried it could get worse.
> Should I RMA it? Also I rooted using the 1 click method, if I rma it and they send me a new one, do I need to unroot my Nexus?


Well you could try fixing it first by removing the backplate then tightening the screws?


----------



## exzacklyright

yay i get mine today... wish me luckk LOL


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I got mine on monday. Love the little thing.

I thought I was having screen issues with dead trigger but turns out its a developer bug with their control system. All-in-all its a real solid tablet for $209.

My only concern is web browsing at 7". Its the only thing so far I find to be hampered by the screen size. Im finding that pages load up and the text is just too small to comfortably read, or not enough of the page is showing to enjoy the website.


----------



## TLCH723

Something ppl can do first when they get theirs.
Tested


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Something ppl can do first when they get theirs.
> Tested


Cool. Didn't know you get $10 credit with Google Wallet. Will have to try it on my Nexus 7.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Cool. Didn't know you get $10 credit with Google Wallet. Will have to try it on my Nexus 7.


And you get $25 for apps when you purchase the thing...not bad


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> And you get $25 for apps when you purchase the thing...not bad


That I already know about (and have used up half of the credit).


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Guys this case is awesome! I just got it today and it seriously fits the n7 like a glove. I can upload pics later if u need them. Definitely worth the cash on the case!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008HDLI9Y/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## DraXxus1549

Has anyone had to RMA their device?

I am starting the process and I'm not sure if I'm supposed to ship my current one back before I get the new one or wait then send the old one back, once I receive the replacement.


----------



## tx-jose

ordered my 8GB one last night!!!

just says "Google has received your order"....

cant wait!!!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Guys this case is awesome! I just got it today and it seriously fits the n7 like a glove. I can upload pics later if u need them. Definitely worth the cash on the case!
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008HDLI9Y/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


Good effort man! Hopefully mine wont take too long, (First thing Ive bought from amazon that is taking longer than i expected to be delivered; everything else has come quickly)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Has anyone had to RMA their device?
> I am starting the process and I'm not sure if I'm supposed to ship my current one back before I get the new one or wait then send the old one back, once I receive the replacement.


Ive requested an RMA for my Nexus 7. I phoned up google on 20th July to request a new nexus 7 as my screen had broke. They said Google team will be in touch via email to take debit card details and that I could continue using my malfunctioning Nexus 7 until the new one arrives. Once the new one arrives I have then got to send the old one back within certain period; If i dont I get charged for a second Nexus 7 on the debit card details provided earlier.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> yay i get mine today... wish me luckk LOL












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Cool. Didn't know you get $10 credit with Google Wallet. Will have to try it on my Nexus 7.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> And you get $25 for apps when you purchase the thing...not bad


Yeah, it's got some nice perks to it....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Guys this case is awesome! I just got it today and it seriously fits the n7 like a glove. I can upload pics later if u need them. Definitely worth the cash on the case!
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008HDLI9Y/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


Ha, I ordered that same case (but Blue) and this USB-OTG cable for when I root and make a movie flash drive. 4 bucks shipping on a $1 cable..?









Mine shipped yesterday, supposedly.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________

@ tx-jose: Powerful little tablets. Can play 1080p .mvk blu-ray rips like nothing.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ive requested an RMA for my Nexus 7. I phoned up google on 20th July to request a new nexus 7 as my screen had broke. They said Google team will be in touch via email to take debit card details and that I could continue using my malfunctioning Nexus 7 until the new one arrives. Once the new one arrives I have then got to send the old one back within certain period; If i dont I get charged for a second Nexus 7 on the debit card details provided earlier.


Awesome thanks for the info, I guess I'll put the order in for the new one.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Awesome thanks for the info, I guess I'll put the order in for the new one.


I just had to re-read my original message from Google. I must have been tired or lazy when I last looked as I only saw "Thanks for contacting Google Play Support. A replacement device will be provided and your original device will be inspected if you elect to send it in for warranty replacement." And assumed that meant they were taking care of it...how foolish of me.

So apparantly, Ive got a custom basket in my google play market that includes a nexus 7 8Gb with no tax (lucky me), Ive ordered that, so that should be delivered soon hopefully.

So now I have to print off an RMA form, I recieve my new Nexus 7 and attach the RMA form to the old device to be replaced. It has to go back within 21 days or I get charged for it. Im confused as to several things:


What packaging do I send the old device back in, the packaging the new device comes with?
Who is supposed to pay the postage to send the original item back?
What is an "authorized shipping outlet near you"?
Im guessing point 2 is going to be me, but im not paying it. Google can credit my account the exact amount of the postage if its not freepost covered by them.

Frankly the whole RMA process stinks of complexity. Im not trying to be arsy and the Google colleague I spoke to was helpful enough, but this is all a big PITA. Google should be doing the leg work here not me, its not my fault my nexus 7 broke after 3 days its thiers. When you go to a supermarket and request a refund they dont make you scan it all through the til yourself do they? Same thing here.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I just had to re-read my original message from Google. I must have been tired or lazy when I last looked as I only saw "Thanks for contacting Google Play Support. A replacement device will be provided and your original device will be inspected if you elect to send it in for warranty replacement." And assumed that meant they were taking care of it...how foolish of me.
> So apparantly, Ive got a custom basket in my google play market that includes a nexus 7 8Gb with no tax (lucky me), Ive ordered that, so that should be delivered soon hopefully.
> So now I have to print off an RMA form, I recieve my new Nexus 7 and attach the RMA form to the old device to be replaced. It has to go back within 21 days or I get charged for it. Im confused as to several things:
> *[*] What packaging do I send the old device back in, the packaging the new device comes with?
> [*] Who is supposed to pay the postage to send the original item back?
> [*] What is an "authorized shipping outlet near you"?*
> 
> Im guessing point 2 is going to be me, but im not paying it. Google can credit my account the exact amount of the postage if its not freepost covered by them.
> Frankly the whole RMA process stinks of complexity. Im not trying to be arsy and the Google colleague I spoke to was helpful enough, but this is all a big PITA. Google should be doing the leg work here not me, its not my fault my nexus 7 broke after 3 days its thiers. When you go to a supermarket and request a refund they dont make you scan it all through the til yourself do they? Same thing here.


* Original Packaging w/original accessories and all, always
* Pay the UPS and ask Google about a re-imbursment -- or *ask for a shipping label via phone*
* FedEx or UPS

Sure sux so many units are having issues. Hope it happens fast and painlessly for ya.


----------



## $ilent

Frankly Im not giving this new nexus 7 any high hopes, its still probably part of the same batch.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Frankly Im not giving this new nexus 7 any high hopes, its still probably part of the same batch.


Ah man, don't jinx yourself....

2 RMAs in a row... Phew, I'd be on the phone asking for another $25 Google Play credit for the trouble.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

My 8GB came in the other day and I noticed a very faint gray-ish dead pixel line that spans the entire screen when I first booted it up. It seems to have faded slightly and you can only see if on certain colors, but you really have to look for it. I'll give it another week or two to see if it completely goes away.

Has anyone had the same problem as mine?

Other than that, I'm really loving everything about this tablet. Just waiting on a true, full-blown tablet UI ROM to come out now.


----------



## TLCH723

Just curious, what do you guy use the check dead pixel??


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Just curious, what do you guy use the check dead pixel??


dead pixel app.

Got mine today! Haven't found anything wrong with it yet... maybe I just jinxed myself lol.



Here's a nice compatible games thread too: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1771129


----------



## tx-jose

how long is it usually taking you guys to get yours?

mine has said the same thing all day... Google has received your order....

i wantz it naaoowwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Ordered mine 7/17, got it 7/19.


----------



## tx-jose

technically i ordered it [email protected] 1:47AM lolz


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Guys this case is awesome! I just got it today and it seriously fits the n7 like a glove. I can upload pics later if u need them. Definitely worth the cash on the case!
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008HDLI9Y/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


Good to know. That's the one I ordered.

I'm really thinking about getting this carbon fiber one if it becomes available here:



That and this CaseCrown one looks really nice. I wanna have a case which doesn't cover the bezel:


----------



## tx-jose

that second case is sexy


----------



## tx-jose

woot!!!

just got my tracking # from google!!!! i cant wait!!!


----------



## $ilent

Lol I got response back from google, I had asked what an authorized shipping outlet was, his reply was that he didnt know and apologized.


----------



## Malcolm

Well I certainly hope mine doesn't start acting up then.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Well I certainly hope mine doesn't start acting up then.


Usually my screen starts buggin out either during dead trigger or after I close the game. I wonder if it has something to do with the area behind the touch screen getting warm and then the screen sensing the heat from the back of the screen instead of the front...

If I get that issue I just restart it and its fine. Its kinda annoying in dead trigger. If I play the game for awhile >30minutes It'll start buggin out. Not sure if its actually the screen or the game. Hopefully its just a software issue and not an actual hardware issue. I can't imagine it'd be hardware. If it was I'd expect it to do that all the time instead of just randomly with some apps, and it self corrects after a restart.

We should start a 'best games' section or 'OCN approved' section in order to direct some users to the best games/apps. I'm new to android so it's been quite a learning curve for me. Should be fun though! I really love the thing...

Now if I could only get wireless to work at work....


----------



## LmG

Mine's being delivered today









I'll be mounting this in my new car as a nav unit and OBD-II monitor for diagnostics and stats.
I'll finally have a good use for my mifi they gave me at work


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Supposedly its not a Nexus 7 specific issue but a in game control issue with the developers code for the controls.

I was worried too but over at xda people say the in game 180 in Dead trigger only happens in that game.


----------



## Malcolm

After getting a Bluetooth mouse, I'm very impressed by how much more...usable Android feels with a cursor. I want a Bluetooth keyboard now too, but 60 bucks is a bit steep so we'll see.

Anyone else using one?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> Supposedly its not a Nexus 7 specific issue but a in game control issue with the developers code for the controls.
> I was worried too but over at xda people say the in game 180 in Dead trigger only happens in that game.


my screen on my GNeuxs bugs out as well at times when I play dead trigger.


----------



## Stevo

Just picked one up today, I don't have time to post a picture of it but just from turning it on I'm very impressed. The last tablet I had was the HP Touchpad until I just gave it to my cousin.

I'm very pleased with this purchase, it goes nice with my Nexus S.


----------



## TFL Replica

I hereby declare this thread [Official]. Congratulations.


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I hereby declare this thread [Official]. Congratulations.


Your name should be TFL 'cuz you're da REAL DEAL.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> After getting a Bluetooth mouse, I'm very impressed by how much more...usable Android feels with a cursor. I want a Bluetooth keyboard now too, but 60 bucks is a bit steep so we'll see.
> 
> Anyone else using one?


No reason for one lol. Nor a mouse. Tablet is small. I don't need small defined clicks either.

What do you guys think of this one

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008MYWZMM/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?redirect=true&ref_=ox_ya_os_product

Also can anyone reproduce this?
Quote:


> Again to truly test your unit.
> 1. Poor/far wireless connection. Like 80 dbm or higher.
> 2. Brightness setting under 30%. NOT AT 0%.
> 3. App that accesses the Net a great amount. Easier to see with lighter backgrounds.
> 
> The wifi flicker we see doesn't require any movement at all. It's simply reproduced with:
> - low brightness screen setting (I think high would do it to, but don't like mine that bright)
> - you have a *LOW* wifi signal (one or two bars in the icon up top). The higher it is, the less the flicker. I'd actually say if you have a strong wifi signal or don't download much (e.g., you play games a lot, read books, etc.), it'll be a non-issue for you.
> 
> Well I just got off the Phone with a Google rep and he said that there is actually a loose solder joint on the back of the LCD and the Wi-Fi antenna is connected through that circuit and the joint is not properly insulated so when we use the Wi-Fi some of the power from the circuitry escapes to the LCD. I plan on taking my n7 back as it does display the screen flicker. He also said there is no way to identify the faulty tabs by then/n or the check number. But I would think that the production line would be numbered so they could tell which devices had the bad joint.






Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## exzacklyright

What do you guys think of this one

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008MYWZMM/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?redirect=true&ref_=ox_ya_os_product

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## Faraz

Have you guys seen the custom cases at Treegloo? They're expensive but they look so nice, I'm thinking about getting one:

https://www.treegloo.com/


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I hereby declare this thread [Official]. Congratulations.


Thanks man!
Quote:


> Well I just got off the Phone with a Google rep and he said that there is actually a loose solder joint on the back of the LCD and the Wi-Fi antenna is connected through that circuit and the joint is not properly insulated so when we use the Wi-Fi some of the power from the circuitry escapes to the LCD.


So with Google admitting thier devices are technically faulty, does that mean they will repair all devices in the future with a fix?


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> Have you guys seen the custom cases at Treegloo? They're expensive but they look so nice, I'm thinking about getting one:
> https://www.treegloo.com/


wow very nice!!! i would like to see one ON the nexus 7 before forking over $45 for one tho


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone else notice the glitch on ocn and chrome? When u scroll down on a thread the text is larger...way larger after all the advertisements on the right...

Also, I'm pretty sure the screen glitch seems to only be related to dead trigger. Any other app doesn't cause the screen to glitch out. Now I'm not sure its the heavy CPU usage or what but it only seems to be that game.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> wow very nice!!! i would like to see one ON the nexus 7 before forking over $45 for one tho


From the iPad reviews it seems quite well made. I'm either going to go with that or the Portenzo. I'll post pics when I have it.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> From the iPad reviews it seems quite well made. I'm either going to go with that or the Portenzo. I'll post pics when I have it.


if only they came in white!!!

that journal looking one is catching my eye tho!!


----------



## Faraz

I think overall the Portenza looks nicer, especially because it has a cleaner appearance with the magnet instead of the strap. Just placed my order.


----------



## $ilent

Hurrah!

My replacement N7 has arrived!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Hurrah!
> My replacement N7 has arrived!


Hope its fixed. The screen bugging out issue I believe is from dead trigger. I dunno if it even messes up the entire tablet after you play it or not but I never have a problem when I first restart it and don't play the game. I did see dead trigger updated lastnight to resolve the 180* spin issue. Haven't tested it to see if it's fixed or not but we'll see today.

Man does dead trigger really kill the battery life...lol


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> I think overall the Portenza looks nicer, especially because it has a cleaner appearance with the magnet instead of the strap. Just placed my order.


I cant see myself paying $80 for a cover thats for a $200 tablet. I only paid $30 for my $500 Prime and it has worked fine up to this point.


----------



## tx-jose

i am standing by the door waiting for the UPS truck to show up!!

should be here soon i hope!! I have to go to work at 11:30 and wont come out until 10 tonight...but I have all weekend to play with my new Nexus!!

Im all giddy inside to rub it in my little sisters face and pwn the ipad2 her school gave her (and about 75K other students here) !!!!


----------



## TLCH723

Beside calling them, is there an email for support??

On the support page, for email, its only for before you buy and about your order.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Beside calling them, is there an email for support??
> 
> On the support page, for email, its only for before you buy and about your order.


Just call. It's faster in the end.

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## tx-jose

mine is here!!!!

too bad I'm stuck at work until 8 if I'm lucky, if not then 10 but I can't wait to play with it!!


----------



## Special_K

Add me to the list. 16gb Gamestop 268 after tax. Unlocked and rooted, waiting for an official Cyanogenmod 10 release. Also waiting for a pogo pin dock.


----------



## tx-jose

Woot ! Posting from my nexus 7 !

Love this thing so far! Paid $230 off Google play for the 8 GB !!!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I hereby declare this thread [Official]. Congratulations.










Yeah! Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> Have you guys seen the custom cases at Treegloo? They're expensive but they look so nice, I'm thinking about getting one:
> https://www.treegloo.com/


Check this one out: MOKO 360. Almost ordered that one, but got the cheaper thinner one instead. Was hoping it'd get here today but I only got my USB-OTG cable. Guess the case'll come Monday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Hurrah!
> My replacement N7 has arrived!


Sweet. Hope it's all good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> Woot ! Posting from my nexus 7 !
> Love this thing so far! Paid $230 off Google play for the 8 GB !!!


25 bucks for the Play Store and another 10 when you sign up for Google Wallet...these tabs are really good deals.









If/when they really do release the Nexus 10 (10" version) I'm all over it. This 16 GB is already pretty much my lady's and I'm just gonna hold off ordering another 8 GB version for myself to see what becomes of the Nexus 10. Skifta works really well for streaming movies from my rig to my (_our_







) Nexus 7 so I'll probably just get the base model Nexus 10 if it drops soon here or order the 8 GB Nexus 7 for myself.

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Edit: Now that we're official I'll be sure and get some picts when my case gets here.


----------



## Chimeracaust

So I tried to fix my screen by tightening the screws on the back and that didn't work, they were tight, but I still have a loose screen. Do I need to un-root and factory restore my device, and if so how? I used this one click root


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Don't you mean a rear facing camera? The Nexus 7 already has a front facing camera.


exactly what I meant!







thanks for the correction! +1

see what you guys think of how it looks in my truck dock









I would definitely like to join the club!

16gb
bought at staples
car dock bought from amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006VY8C6S/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00


----------



## tx-jose

Where to buy....NAOOWwww !!!!


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly what I meant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the correction! +1
> see what you guys think of how it looks in my truck dock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely like to join the club!
> 16gb
> bought at staples
> car dock bought from amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006VY8C6S/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00


Looks sexy but what do you use it for? don't you need data for navigation? hah


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Looks sexy but what do you use it for? don't you need data for navigation? hah


works for me... I have my HTC EVO rooted and have tethering enabled...so i have data everywhere


----------



## Prymus

question for a nexus 7 user. Since it doesn't have flash ...yet... Will one of you goto animedreaming.tv and see if the videos work.. My Girlfriend in annoying me grabbing my computer to watch her anime.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Looks sexy but what do you use it for? don't you need data for navigation? hah


yes but only for the directions, once they are downloaded you can turn it off, I have a verizon jetpack 4GLTE wifi hotspot







I use it for music and navigation. Google navigation is the bomb, I gave my garmin away.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly what I meant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the correction! +1
> 
> 
> see what you guys think of how it looks in my truck dock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely like to join the club!
> 16gb
> bought at staples
> car dock bought from amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006VY8C6S/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00


Damn that's a sweet set up...looks really cool.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prymus*
> 
> question for a nexus 7 user. Since it doesn't have flash ...yet... Will one of you goto animedreaming.tv and see if the videos work.. My Girlfriend in annoying me grabbing my computer to watch her anime.


I used the stock Chrome browser to check and No, they don't work--missing plug-in notification. You can get flash working really easily though--no rooting or anything. Use this Adobe Flash .apk and this Dolphin HD browser .apk. Download them to your computer and then side load them using the cable that came with the Nexus 7--just transfer them over and install them. Also DON'T enable auto updating for the Dolphin browser....or you'll just lose the flash support again.


----------



## tx-jose

Well just on the stock chrome browser that's a negative ghost rider


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> Well just on the stock chrome browser that's a negative ghost rider


chrome on mobile has never supported flash


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> chrome on mobile has never supported flash


like i said...on the stock chrome browser lol


----------



## Malcolm

I think that Flash .apk will also work with the stock JB browser, anyone know if there's a standalone .apk for that available?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> I think that Flash .apk will also work with the stock JB browser, anyone know if there's a standalone .apk for that available?


It'll work with any browser that supports flash. I looked but can't find the stock JB browser .apk. You can try FireFox 16 AURORA, but it wasn't as stable as Dolphin to me. Someone told me to try PUFFIN but, Dolphin is good enough for me atm--very fast, and pretty stable using flash. You just can't full screen flash videos a lot of the time, use the "pop out" option when it's available.


----------



## mtbiker033

anyone have any issues watching video playback? i tried watching the free movie transformers dark of the moon, both streaming and after downloading it and it did the same thing, every 4-5 seconds the video freezes for a split second.

fixed - found this thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1786461&page=4

post #32 uninstalling the rotation app fixed the video freezes. too bad though I liked the landscape home screen


----------



## Stevo

The tablet is great, except I need to exchange mine I see the the screen is lifting.


----------



## aweir

I was almost going to buy one but since Google unanimously decided that their users no longer want expanded storage, I'll have to go with a company that doesn't throw their users under the bus by coming out with crap like THIS as an explanation:
Quote:


> We got tired of seeing OEMs include many GB of internal storage for music, while users were still running out of space for apps and data. This approach lets us merge everything on one volume, which is way better.


Of course...it's WAAAAY better to pay $50 for 8 Gb of storage than to buy a 64Gb microSD for the same price.



http://www.zdnet.com/google-charges-50-for-7-50-worth-of-storage-in-the-nexus-7-7000000790/

or THIS:

http://blog.clove.co.uk/2012/07/10/why-do-nexus-devices-have-no-sd-card-slot/


----------



## ImmortalKenny

^ You can't please everyone, clearly.

I find that 8GB is enough for what I use it for. Pretty much everything of mine is in the cloud anyways and there's wifi everywhere I go, so...


----------



## audioxbliss

Just want to update mine: 8GB, purchased from Play Store. Don't feel like listing price xP

(Im)Patiently waiting for AOKP to release an official build...


----------



## tx-jose

honestly guys why would you want to change the stock JB?? I can find nothing wrong or that I would want to change with my tab as far as the OS is concerned.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> honestly guys why would you want to change the stock JB?? I can find nothing wrong or that I would want to change with my tab as far as the OS is concerned.


Speed, battery life, customization.

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> honestly guys why would you want to change the stock JB?? I can find nothing wrong or that I would want to change with my tab as far as the OS is concerned.


My biggest reason is that the stock ROM is just a phone ROM, there's nothing "tablet" about it. I think there's only one fully-blown tablet ROM out right now, haven't used it yet though.

Remember when the iPad first came out, everyone said it's just an oversized iPhone/iPod, well that's essentially what the Nexus 7 is with the stock ROM.


----------



## tx-jose

Dont get me wrong im all for changing ROMs...im running MikG on my EVO.

Lets hope AOKP and the rest integrate all the features well!! I guess after so long of using roms im afraid of the "it works great except 75 things done function anymore" lol


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was almost going to buy one but since Google unanimously decided that their users no longer want expanded storage, I'll have to go with a company that doesn't throw their users under the bus by coming out with crap like THIS as an explanation:
> Of course...it's WAAAAY better to pay $50 for 8 Gb of storage than to buy a 64Gb microSD for the same price.
> 
> http://www.zdnet.com/google-charges-50-for-7-50-worth-of-storage-in-the-nexus-7-7000000790/
> or THIS:
> http://blog.clove.co.uk/2012/07/10/why-do-nexus-devices-have-no-sd-card-slot/



SanDisk Cruzer Fit 32GB USB Flash Drive $16.58 + QQ-Tech® Micro B USB Host Mode Cable (OTG Cable) = ~32 GB of whatever you want (.mkv 1080p/720p movies, .mp4 1080p/720p movies, music (.mp3, FLAC, etc etc), documents... Rooting is just a series of clicks now. I think it's even to the point where you can unroot with just 1 click.

Google Play lets you store up to 20,000 of your own songs uploaded to it for free. We've already got like 1,800 photos on our Google+ account in albums we share with certain people or look at on occasion.

If no solid word comes out about the Nexus 10 soon here, I'm going to order another Nexus 7 but, an 8 GB version this time for myself and I'm confident it'll be just fine. You just have to remember, this wasn't meant to challenge the iPad or the bigger tabs like the ASUS TFs... It was meant to be a Kindle/Nook killer. Hands down this thing _destroys_ the Kindle Fire--my sister in-law has one and that's what got my lady hooked on the idea that we should get a small tablet. Buying an 8 GB Nexus 7 in a brick and mortar store, getting $25 bucks for Google Play and $10 for Google Wallet free...that's one helluva value. Great deal. I just couldn't wait for it though....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> My biggest reason is that the stock ROM is just a phone ROM, there's nothing "tablet" about it. I think there's only one fully-blown tablet ROM out right now, haven't used it yet though.
> Remember when the iPad first came out, everyone said it's just an oversized iPhone/iPod, well that's essentially what the Nexus 7 is with the stock ROM.


Yeah, I'm waiting til they get that tablet ui interface right on xda. Be interesting to see what all they come up with. I know I've seen a couple of truly awesome themes there already.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Edit: @ TLCH723, I think I read it's not enough to power the drive but, some guys have used it with externals that had their own power source. I know this one has been tested and it works though using wi-fi: Kingston Wi-Drive 32 GB USB 2.0 Portable External Hard Drive kind of expensive, though. Here's the OTG compatibility thread so far; what works and what doesn't on, xda. One guy said this worked but, no screenies so, I'd take it with a grain of salt... Samsung S2/S3/Note Multi-functional 4 in 1 Connection Kit


----------



## TLCH723

Running of from the OTG cable, do you guys think it has enough power for a portable HDD?? like the WD Passport


----------



## Chimeracaust

Would be extremely appreciative if someone could explain how to restore a rooted nexus 7 back to factory defaults. Mine has the screen defect and I have to send it in before they send me another one, so I need I need to unroot it.

EDIT: While I had run the oneclick root and unlocked the boatloader, I had not loaded any custom roms. I was able to restore to factor defaults with the device, will this be enough or might I get dinged on my warrenty because of the unlocked (I presume it's still unlocked?) bootloader?


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> Would be extremely appreciative if someone could explain how to restore a rooted nexus 7 back to factory defaults. Mine has the screen defect and I have to send it in before they send me another one, so I need I need to unroot it.
> EDIT: While I had run the oneclick root and unlocked the boatloader, I had not loaded any custom roms. I was able to restore to factor defaults with the device, will this be enough or might I get dinged on my warrenty because of the unlocked (I presume it's still unlocked?) bootloader?


Not sure how to re-lock without fastboot, but you can definitely check if it's still locked.

Turn your tablet off, then press and hold both volume buttons down, then press and hold the power button until it boots. You'll see a big arrow thing at the top with Start, a couple arrows point up and down, and an android on its back with its chest open. Check the text below it, and you'll see at the bottom: "LOCK STATE - XXXXXX" Mine's still locked, so it says "LOCK STATE - LOCKED"

For comparison, my Galaxy Nexus says "LOCK STATE - UNLOCKED" as I unlocked it some months back.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*
> 
> Not sure how to re-lock without fastboot, but you can definitely check if it's still locked.
> Turn your tablet off, then press and hold both volume buttons down, then press and hold the power button until it boots. You'll see a big arrow thing at the top with Start, a couple arrows point up and down, and an android on its back with its chest open. Check the text below it, and you'll see at the bottom: "LOCK STATE - XXXXXX" Mine's still locked, so it says "LOCK STATE - LOCKED"
> For comparison, my Galaxy Nexus says "LOCK STATE - UNLOCKED" as I unlocked it some months back.


Thanks, it says it is unlocked, which I assume will void my warrenty if I send it back that way? What is fast boot?


----------



## TLCH723

Does anyone has a problem with the supplied charger??
Every time I shake the usb connection on the charger, it wont charges.
I tried different cables and is the same problem.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> Would be extremely appreciative if someone could explain how to restore a rooted nexus 7 back to factory defaults. Mine has the screen defect and I have to send it in before they send me another one, so I need I need to unroot it.
> EDIT: While I had run the oneclick root and unlocked the boatloader, I had not loaded any custom roms. I was able to restore to factor defaults with the device, will this be enough or might I get dinged on my warrenty because of the unlocked (I presume it's still unlocked?) bootloader?


You have to go back to factory state before sending it in. Use the video below with the tool kit to see if you can simply unroot (_if you haven't already_) then re-lock.

Here is the absolute best rooting/unlocking video out to date:



*You have not voided your warranty. Just get it back to stock & locked and it's all good. These are Nexus devices...put simply, they are meant to be rooted/unlocked/hacked. As long as you did not cause the physical damage you are fine.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Does anyone has a problem with the supplied charger??
> Every time I shake the usb connection on the charger, it wont charges.
> I tried different cables and is the same problem.


Mine works fine. No issues. The charger itself feels hella cheap and flimsy but mine's working. Get on the phone. Tell Google the charger is faulty and you'd like a replacement. Everything that came in that box is under warranty.


----------



## aweir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> ^ You can't please everyone, clearly.
> I find that 8GB is enough for what I use it for. Pretty much everything of mine is in the cloud anyways and there's wifi everywhere I go, so...


I think you missed my point. MicroSD was left out of the Nexus 7 because "other manufactures offer a little integrated memory while users have to rely on external storage". What they mean to convey is that *they should have more built in storage*, but they didn't offer a solution to the problem by releasing an 8Gb version because it has the same amount as roughly every other tablet on the market..

So first they complain that there's not enough storage, then they do the same exact thing they are against. The pot calling the kettle black?

Then someone creates a blog (probably a shill) making it seem as if everyone is crazy by thinking the lack of a microSD slot is a conspiracy to get users to use Google's online storage, no, it's part of the plan to force users to buy more expensive tablets at a premium. Cheap SD storage threatens the whole "we want to totally control the user and make them demand more storage and then price gouge the hell out of it" mentality.

So, after they released their 8Gb version (halleluiah for one single volume), they released a 16Gb version and are charging a premium for the memory.


----------



## LmG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> I think you missed my point. MicroSD was left out of the Nexus 7 because "other manufactures offer a little integrated memory while users have to rely on external storage". What they mean to convey is that *they should have more built in storage*, but they didn't offer a solution to the problem by releasing an 8Gb version because it has the same amount as roughly every other tablet on the market..
> So first they complain that there's not enough storage, then they do the same exact thing they are against. The pot calling the kettle black?
> Then someone creates a blog (probably a shill) making it seem as if everyone is crazy by thinking the lack of a microSD slot is a conspiracy to get users to use Google's online storage, no, it's part of the plan to force users to buy more expensive tablets at a premium. Cheap SD storage threatens the whole "we want to totally control the user and make them demand more storage and then price gouge the hell out of it" mentality.
> So, after they released their 8Gb version (halleluiah for one single volume), they released a 16Gb version and are charging a premium for the memory.


$250 for a 16g tablet with this kind of hardware and software? Plus the fact that its pure ICS so updates come straight to the platform?

I know $50 is a bit much to pay for the extra 8g, but you still should consider what you actually get for that $250.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> So, after they released their 8Gb version (halleluiah for one single volume), they released a 16Gb version and are charging a premium for the memory.


You're right, they should offer both sizes at the same price.

However I think you should compare the 8GB N7 to other $200 Android tablets. There is absolutely no competition.


----------



## aweir

Yes I agree it's a good tablet even for $250, I just disagree with their reasoning. If they wanted to come across as genuine to their word and not just making it up on the fly, they would have had MORE memory to begin with that would have equaled the cost of the SD they are trying to replace.

I wanted to buy one of these to use as a GPS navigation system, and it appears like Google is about to release their offline map navigation soon and from what I hear, it is going to require a massive amount of storage to contain an entire U.S. map with 3d buildings, landmarks, and points of interest.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> I wanted to buy one of these to use as a GPS navigation system, and it appears like Google is about to release their offline map navigation soon and from what I hear, it is going to require a massive amount of storage to contain an entire U.S. map with 3d buildings, landmarks, and points of interest.


I believe they already have it and why would you want the entire U.S. map offline?


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Mine works fine. No issues. The charger itself feels hella cheap and flimsy but mine's working. Get on the phone. Tell Google the charger is faulty and you'd like a replacement. Everything that came in that box is under warranty.


yeah but if i get a replacement for the charger, i have to send in my nexus 7 too.


----------



## nizda

Hey I'd like to join the club, stats below

Nexus 7 16gb
USB-OTG

So far. unlocked & rooted. running motley kernel(excellent dev btw). Going to throw a custom rom on here in a day or two when I have some extra time.

The usb cable that came with the charging unit I threw that in the garage a few days ago, way too short and just feels low quality. To whomever posted about wanting to go back to stock quick and easy use that tool from the video the poster above displayed. Thanks


----------



## LmG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> I believe they already have it and why would you want the entire U.S. map offline?


This ^

With offline maps, you can select a part of the map you want to be available offline. So all I'd need is PIttsburgh and outlying areas. If i ever want to go farther, i just tether to my smartphone's connection or just start navigating from home as i get my wifi in my driveway. Once the directions are set, you dont need a data connection.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Just got back from a short road trip to another building we support about 7km away. I thought Id try Navigation and was extremely impressed. I couldnt believe how fast it would respond to auto zooming, and recalculating routes. Literally within 1-2 seconds after leaving my main route it would have the new route calculated.

Very nice!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> Just got back from a short road trip to another building we support about 7km away. I thought Id try Navigation and was extremely impressed. I couldnt believe how fast it would respond to auto zooming, and recalculating routes. Literally within 1-2 seconds after leaving my main route it would have the new route calculated.
> Very nice!


Google navigation is one of the best features. I gave my garmin away when I got my first Android phone. It is always right and will route you around traffic.


----------



## theturbofd

just got my OTG cable and it has to be one of the best purchases for this







I'm putting all my comics on it


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> just got my OTG cable and it has to be one of the best purchases for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm putting all my comics on it


what is this OTG cable you speak of? sounds interesting.

oh cool, just watched a video on youtube, do want one!


----------



## hollowtek

aw... lol i paid full price for mine. at the very least i got it overnight


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> just got my OTG cable and it has to be one of the best purchases for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm putting all my comics on it


Absolute truth. *^* For like 90 cents-to-2 dollars you can basically give the N7 just about unlimited expansion ability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> yeah but if i get a replacement for the charger, i have to send in my nexus 7 too.


Huh..? Man that's lame.

Have you looked around to see what other chargers are compatible? I didn't order one of those extras they offered cause, just like the case they offered, I was sure something better for cheaper would be just around the bend.


----------



## lilraver018

I would like to join the club,

Gamestop first shipment July 17th
Paid: $270
Version: 16gb


----------



## exzacklyright

I actually made a adb/root/flashing guide if anyone is interested. I'd link it but oc.net doesn't like that.

Just google "Nexus 7 Guide for ADB" and it's the first thing to come up.


----------



## thehidecheck

Need an internet browsing media machine, this the best 200$ tablet to fit the bill? I honestly don't know anything about the tablet market so if anyone could bring me up to speed that'd be great. What are its competitors and why is this the best choice? Hows the audio?


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehidecheck*
> 
> Need an internet browsing media machine, this the best 200$ tablet to fit the bill? I honestly don't know anything about the tablet market so if anyone could bring me up to speed that'd be great. What are its competitors and why is this the best choice? Hows the audio?


Price wise there aren't any competitors...


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehidecheck*
> 
> Need an internet browsing media machine, this the best 200$ tablet to fit the bill? I honestly don't know anything about the tablet market so if anyone could bring me up to speed that'd be great. What are its competitors and why is this the best choice? Hows the audio?


For ~200 bucks, there is nothing even close to the Nexus 7. These things are super fast. 1280 x 800 and, with the right player, can rip any 1080p .mkv movie a new one. The Nexus 7 is hands down the best 7 inch tab on the market right now.

But for web browsing...a 7 inch tab might be kinda small. The Google Speak (or whatever it's called) comes in handy and makes things a lot easier when you know what you may be looking to search for but, if you want an easier time browsing--if that's gonna be a big thing for you-- you may as well consider saving up a bit more for something like the ASUS TF300 and flash it to Jelly Bean. I almost bought that instead of the Nexus 7. The TF300 is more expensive but, it's closer to a lappy replacement than the Nexus 7.

Portable, powerful 7 inch tab: Nexus 7.
Tegra 3 powered sorta-lappy-replacement: TF300.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Edit: Good luck thehidecheck. Seriously. Depending where you are maybe you can find one in a store (start calling around) but, it's not gonna be easy. I know in my area (South Texas) _nobody_ has them, Wal-Mart, Staples, Game Stop are all taking orders for the next wave due about the 6th. You can try Sams Club if you have one somewhere near you, says in-store pick up with free shipping and no taxes this weekend or something like that Here.

Google Play has them but the shipping is pretty steep.


----------



## thehidecheck

I'm decided, how can i get an 8gb in my hands before monday 11:30am? Any stores in stock with in store pickup? Any retailers in stock w/ 2 day shipping?
Edit: Staples looks the way to go


----------



## Cakewalk_S

exzack,
The heck is your avatar? lol

Well...my screen issue has arrived. It seems that after I left my tablet sleep for awhile, just leave it idle them come back, I get no touch at all.... It's not a hardware issue though its gotta be software, because once I reboot the tablet, I'm just fine... Does anyone know if Google has a scheduled patch for it?

Question for you all...

*Best FPS for Nexus 7????????*
It can be zombie or whatever. I've got money in google so I can afford a purchase...lol


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> exzack,
> The heck is your avatar? lol
> Well...my screen issue has arrived. It seems that after I left my tablet sleep for awhile, just leave it idle them come back, I get no touch at all.... It's not a hardware issue though its gotta be software, because once I reboot the tablet, I'm just fine... Does anyone know if Google has a scheduled patch for it?
> Question for you all...
> *Best FPS for Nexus 7????????*
> It can be zombie or whatever. I've got money in google so I can afford a purchase...lol


Hmm that screen issue is weird. Not seeing anything on Google....

Best fps: Dead Trigger
Second Best Game: Dark Meadow : The Pact

They finally fixed Dead Space for the nexus 7 so I'm going to be trying that this weekend. Dead Space was/is one of my all-time favorite pc games.


----------



## exzacklyright

Anyone got any good free games?

Right now i got these (i'm not into the hundreds of rpgs games tbh) :

- CS Portable
- Dark legends
- Dark meadow
- Dead trigger
- Dragon Hunter
- Mayhem
- Temple Run
- Edge


----------



## crashdummy35

If anyone was using the Dice Player and is having trouble after the last update, simply install this version and it will still work but will no longer be updated; also, don't update it manually or you'll just kill it all over again.

Also, you guys should try this game: Blood and Glory if you haven't already. It's pretty cool. Really like it. Def 5 star.


----------



## crizthakidd

try BSplayer or MX player


----------



## King Who Dat

I'm considering one of these. How many of you are having this screen issue and is it something I should let them get sorted before purchasing ?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> try BSplayer or MX player


I like BS Player but, the fact that it has no screen lock kinda kills it for me. I have MXPlayer Pro too and it's not as good as Dice Player, at least I don't think so. Streaming from my pc using Skifta I have a bit of trouble with MX but Dice Plays almost everything just fine...still some trouble with some .mkvs streaming-wise but it's our connection/router and not the player. If I run the same files off of a flash drive & USB-OTG cable using Dice Player it plays everything.

I'll be giving Plex a go when I see the app is fully compatible with JB. Just let my pc do all the encoding/streaming and just use the app for the play back. Then just use Dice or MX when I'm on the move and wanna watch something off of a stick.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Who Dat*
> 
> I'm considering one of these. How many of you are having this screen issue and is it something I should let them get sorted before purchasing ?


There has been QC issues with the N7 so far but, there's also been a lot of happy customers. Overall I'm totally satisfied. As far as 7 inch tabs go, I'd definitely recommend this one.


----------



## Faraz

I don't have any issues at all with mine either.


----------



## theturbofd

Hey guys I have a question... I got the OTG cable and it's well worth the price especially for expanding the storage. But now I'm wondering is it possible to maybe use a usb modem on it? maybe someone might make a program for it.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Can anyone comment upon the readability and ease of use of e-textbooks, primarily pdfs? I currently have a TouchPad that I use for this but I'm a bit curious about the 7" for factor. I saw the Kindle fire in the store and the screen seemed a bit small, but there seems to be a lot of buzz around the nexus 7.


----------



## tx-jose

Guys I'm having some weird screen issue with my N7.

If I leave the brightness to auto detect its not as bad but when I manually adjust the brightness the screen flickers brightness wise. Like if the auto brightness was on but its correcting but in little flashes of darker and brighter. Its not too noticeable but it buggs me when I'm reading here on OCN or watching YouTube. Which is why I got the thing in the first place. (Posting on it right now )


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question... I got the OTG cable and it's well worth the price especially for expanding the storage. But now I'm wondering is it possible to maybe use a usb modem on it? maybe someone might make a program for it.


I know that XDA members managed to "hack" a USB modem and a way to make it work on the OG Transformer. I don't believe that such a thing is happening for the N7 though. You could always suggest it on XDA and I'm sure someone capable could make it happen








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Can anyone comment upon the readability and ease of use of e-textbooks, primarily pdfs? I currently have a TouchPad that I use for this but I'm a bit curious about the 7" for factor. I saw the Kindle fire in the store and the screen seemed a bit small, but there seems to be a lot of buzz around the nexus 7.


IMHO if you're going for e-book/pdf reading only go for a kindle.
Very light and lasts for a very long time. I had a OG Transformer from last year that I used till March or so~ and while it was good for a variety of things it would strain my eyes alot if I used it to read. My Kindle touch that my dad bought 2 months back however is perfect. No strain, no glare and can be read in the sunlight. It can read pdfs and ebooks (has to be in .mobi format though. You can download free converters to convert pdf/epub or any other format into .mobi format)

I would only go the N7 route if you want multi-media/mobile gaming/general browsing. If you do intend to get the N7 i'd suggest the official kindle app....but keep in mind that you'll need to convert the ebook formats to .mobi again. If you don't want to convert; there are other good ebook readers like Moon Reader and Aldiko that support a wide range of formats as well.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question... I got the OTG cable and it's well worth the price especially for expanding the storage. But now I'm wondering is it possible to maybe use a usb modem on it? maybe someone might make a program for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that XDA members managed to "hack" a USB modem and a way to make it work on the OG Transformer. I don't believe that such a thing is happening for the N7 though. You could always suggest it on XDA and I'm sure someone capable could make it happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Can anyone comment upon the readability and ease of use of e-textbooks, primarily pdfs? I currently have a TouchPad that I use for this but I'm a bit curious about the 7" for factor. I saw the Kindle fire in the store and the screen seemed a bit small, but there seems to be a lot of buzz around the nexus 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMHO if you're going for e-book/pdf reading only go for a kindle.
> Very light and lasts for a very long time. I had a OG Transformer from last year that I used till March or so~ and while it was good for a variety of things it would strain my eyes alot if I used it to read. My Kindle touch that my dad bought 2 months back however is perfect. No strain, no glare and can be read in the sunlight. It can read pdfs and ebooks (has to be in .mobi format though. You can download free converters to convert pdf/epub or any other format into .mobi format)
> 
> I would only go the N7 route if you want multi-media/mobile gaming/general browsing. If you do intend to get the N7 i'd suggest the official kindle app....but keep in mind that you'll need to convert the ebook formats to .mobi again. If you don't want to convert; there are other good ebook readers like Moon Reader and Aldiko that support a wide range of formats as well.
Click to expand...

I've had a Kindle 3 (keyboard) for around a year and a half now and it is truly excellent for reading novels but crap for pdfs/e-textbooks. I use my TouchPad a good bit for Web surfing as well, so I'm not worried about not getting use out of it but rather the practicality of the screen size when classes start up again.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> Guys I'm having some weird screen issue with my N7.
> If I leave the brightness to auto detect its not as bad but when I manually adjust the brightness the screen flickers brightness wise. Like if the auto brightness was on but its correcting but in little flashes of darker and brighter. Its not too noticeable but it buggs me when I'm reading here on OCN or watching YouTube. Which is why I got the thing in the first place. (Posting on it right now )


Mmm, I set my screen manually to about 65% and notice no flickering.

Nexus 7 BAD screen flicker! most of the guys in this thread at xda just asked for a replacement.

Sure hate that some of you guys have had issues.

Talk to Google Support.


----------



## TLCH723

Engadget

This seems interesting.
Now I can let other ppl go on my N7 without worrying about reading my msg and email.
But is still not prefect.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Does anyone connect via a proxy? I'm having a bad issue with trying to setup my proxy server here at work for access and its not saving my proxy settings in the network setting advanced tab....I can't save it...


----------



## $ilent

Hey guys

Nice to see this thread is still booming since I've been offline! I'll update the first page with new members in the next 24 hours.

Thanks!


----------



## thehidecheck

Anything I can do about the max volume? It seems abit low...


----------



## mtbiker033

oh yeah got my case with blue tooth keyboard today!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehidecheck*
> 
> Anything I can do about the max volume? It seems abit low...


Yeah it's low like that. For movies install this version of Dice Player--if it ever asks for an update, don't update it. Next, side load this libffmpeg.so file for .dts audio support. Side load it by using the cable that came with your N7, just copy it to the main directory--don't put it into any folder. Now Open Dice Player and go to Settings and check the box for the libffmpeg plug-in. Now that's done. Now, in settings, set the Volume Boost to 400%, now that'll raise the volume in movies.

For overall volume boosts I'm looking at these apps but haven't tried them yet: Volume Control (free) or Volume+ (Volume Boost) ($1.99) <-- this second one had an issue for a while and I think it's been fixed for the Nexus 7. Probably try the free one tomorrow and see how it goes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/988310/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> oh yeah got my case with blue tooth keyboard today!


Nice. Looks good.







You've got that Nexus totally pimped out









The tracking on my case says ~ the 11th..? WTH!?


----------



## Robilar

Has anyone seen any other Tegra 3 based 7" range tablets that will have a micro-SD slot and HDMI out?

The Toshiba AT270 is the only one that fits the bill but unfortunately it does not have HDMI out and it's $500 for a 16GB unit. (It's also 7.67" and has AMOLED screen which is great). If it were cheaper and had HDMI out it would be perfect.


----------



## thehidecheck

Quick update on free volume apps, out of the few I tried, speaker boost was the most effective but has has no EQ options while others may.


----------



## Chimeracaust

So I received my replacement nexus 7, because my old one had a raised screen on the left side... and the new one has the same problem. I am considering keeping it, it's very very minor, but imperfection bothers me when I am buying manufactured electronics. Should I return this one as well?

How many other people have had the raised left side of the screen issue?


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> 
> oh yeah got my case with blue tooth keyboard today!


nice dude


----------



## $ilent

What's everyone's view on the vnc Apps? That connect to your PC are they any good?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> So I received my replacement nexus 7, because my old one had a raised screen on the left side... and the new one has the same problem. I am considering keeping it, it's very very minor, but imperfection bothers me when I am buying manufactured electronics. Should I return this one as well?
> 
> How many other people have had the raised left side of the screen issue?


That sounds eerily similar to one of the main issues with the HP TouchPad.


----------



## sixor

hi guys

question:
how much free space left does the 8gb and 16gb have?

also is there a way to format one of those tables, hard reset or something like that, let´s say i put 100apps, and i want it brand new again

thanks


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> hi guys
> question:
> how much free space left does the 8gb and 16gb have?
> also is there a way to format one of those tables, hard reset or something like that, let´s say i put 100apps, and i want it brand new again
> thanks


I think around 5.5gb and you can do factory reset on the device which makes it like new out of box.


----------



## thehidecheck

my 8gb has 5.92gb "total space"


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehidecheck*
> 
> Quick update on free volume apps, out of the few I tried, speaker boost was the most effective but has has no EQ options while others may.


Do you have a link for the one you tried? Just to keep tabs on the good and the bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> So I received my replacement nexus 7, because my old one had a raised screen on the left side... and the new one has the same problem. I am considering keeping it, it's very very minor, but imperfection bothers me when I am buying manufactured electronics. Should I return this one as well?
> How many other people have had the raised left side of the screen issue?


I'd get on the phone and ask for another cross shipped. I'm like you: If I buy something I want it pretty much perfect so, if I ever have to RMA for failure, there will be no issues as far as any physical damage _I_ caused. See if you can get 1 cross shipped and if so, just use that one til it arrives. ASUS really needs to tighten down on their QC with these things already.

Good luck, bro.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What's everyone's view on the vnc Apps? That connect to your PC are they any good?


Haven't got around to those yet but, this one seems to be okay. The reviews call it basic but, it's got over 27 thousand 5 star reviews out of 32 thousand users. The 2 Nexus 7 reviews are 5 star and claim it's great. I've got it bookmarked for when I'm done sorting my other things first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> hi guys
> question:
> how much free space left does the 8gb and 16gb have?
> also is there a way to format one of those tables, hard reset or something like that, let´s say i put 100apps, and i want it brand new again
> thanks


Nexus 7 Factory Reset.

I never looked at my starting available space but, with the 16 GB model I have a 720p 1 GB movie (Drive) and ~ seven 720p music videos local, on top of my games and apps and I still have ~ 8 GB left.
Our Stuffz....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Apps:

KIII TV 3 News
News Republic
Caller Times News Paper
BBC News
Equalizer
Skifta
MX Player Pro
MX Player Codec (ARMv7)
Dice Player
iHeartRadio
Adobe Air
Astro File Manager
NBC Olympics (useless)
Food Network Mobile
Dolphin HD browser
+ the 15 or so basic Google apps that come preloaded.

Games:

Dead Trigger
Dark Meadow: The Pact
Blood and Glory (Not Rated version)
Rip Tide GP
Jewel Stars
Jewels Deluxe
Zen Pinball (with 3 added tables)




1) You can store 20,000 of your own uploaded songs on Google Play and 2) with Skifta (free) you can stream movies/music/photos from your pc to the Nexus 7 via LAN and 3) if you root and use a USB-OTG cable with a flash drive you can take tons more stuff along with you. You can fill one of these little guys with a _ton_ of music (320 kps .mp3s or FLAC files) or a few movies Handbraked to the 1280 preset for a file about 1-1.5 GB for access when you don't have a connection to the net...just pop it onto the cable and enjoy.

The QC issues are causing a lot of people head aches but, it's hard to find a better deal at this price.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Before I head out: Try this game if you haven't already, it's kinda cool: Blood & glory (Not Rated version)


----------



## Infinite Jest

It's really a shame they cut out the micro sd port. I think I could get by with the 16 GB as long as I don't put any music on it. I understand it is meant to be a media streaming device primarily, but I can't understand why it has become an obsolete feature in some tablets and phones.


----------



## thehidecheck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Do you have a link for the one you tried? Just to keep tabs on the good and the bad.


speaker boost https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.omegacentauri.SpeakerBoost&hl=en
music volume EQ https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=hr.podlanica&hl=en
volume control + https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cb.volumePlus&hl=en
Volume+ free https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.FREE.android.lvh&hl=en
Again, speaker boost seemed the most effective out of the free apps(going so far as to warn device damage if set too high), but volume+ (paid) would appear to drive similar performance w/ better EQ options.
Notesimply cranking the volume slider to 100% will not max out MEDIA/APP volume, the N7 has a default 70% media/app volume adjustable in the settings directory)


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> It's really a shame they cut out the micro sd port. I think I could get by with the 16 GB as long as I don't put any music on it. I understand it is meant to be a media streaming device primarily, but I can't understand why it is become an obsolete feature in some tablets and phones.


Agreed, I am hoping that Asus releases a similar device with their own branding with a Micro SD port (and hopefully HDMI out).


----------



## sixor

thanks for answers about free space

i guess 5gb free is too little, 16gb should be the one for me


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Oh for anyone wanting to look at the remote desktop apps. Highly recommend splashtop 2. It's full HD 1280x800 like your N7 screen. When you login to your desktop the app automatically changes to screen to view what you view. Only downside is I haven't been able to get 3D games to work yet...
But check her out! I can login anywhere and check out my PC status and folding status..makin sure everything is still crankin.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.splashtop.remote.pad&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5zcGxhc2h0b3AucmVtb3RlLnBhZCJd

and anyone else notice the wifi is a little weak?


----------



## thehidecheck

I'm looking for games for my n7 and I'm not afraid to say I have high standards, standards that won't be met by a five star rating system or "OMG guhyz this game is so cuhl!







". Is there a site I can go to with an empirical rating system, something adequately comprehensive? I'm in the market for solid lengthy expriences, not mini games and even well ported but mindless shooters.

If anyone has any RTS or RPG recommendations, I would give em a look aswell.


----------



## $ilent

Its over £5 that splashtop2 app, seems pricey that. Theres few others that are free, is this one worth paying for?


----------



## Infinite Jest

It looks like I'll be sticking with the TouchPad as one of the lead devs for its CM9 port that had moved on to another tablet is back for some jelly bean action. Maybe I'll hop on the Nexus train with the next release (unless the Surface turns out to be great).


----------



## $ilent

What's the Max USB size stick you could use with otg cable on nexus 7 anyone know?


----------



## TLCH723

Did anyone update Google Wallet?? Link

I updated it but when I open it, it says NFC is disable.
Then I go to setting to enable it, but it black/fade out.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Did anyone update Google Wallet?? Link
> I updated it but when I open it, it says NFC is disable.
> Then I go to setting to enable it, but it black/fade out.


This app is incompatible with all of your devices.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What's the Max USB size stick you could use with otg cable on nexus 7 anyone know?


People have been able to use portable HDDs in conjunction with a powered USB hub so I'm thinking no size limit. Really, the only limitation would be power as I think there might be some USB3 flash drives with relatively high power consumption.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> This app is incompatible with all of your devices.


Huh?? What are you talking about??
It is compatible.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I've got Google wallet on my n7...never updated it tho. Never even saw an update for it...
Do I need some type of internet security on this thing? I got no idea with an android based is....?


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> This app is incompatible with all of your devices.


lolwut


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What's everyone's view on the vnc Apps? That connect to your PC are they any good?


Best vnc app is splashtop HD. Amazing quality streaming. You can even remotely stream audio and video.
Wait for a sale. It usually will go 50% off every other month.

As for ppl and raised screens, get them replaced. I was lucky and received 2 flawless units at launch.

As for games, I'm liking great big war game, zen bound 2 (Amazing graphics), [wordhero] very cool and free scramble style game.

Posted from my ñ7

I'm noticing some fine scratches on my And will be investing into a screen protector. Anyone try spigen protectors.


----------



## DraXxus1549

For VNC I use Jump, this requires that you are running a VNC server on your computer (see UltraVNC).

As for me I am waiting for my *4th* nexus 7 to come in. All of them so far have had the raised screen issue, hopefully this next one is good. Other than that I love this thing, hence the reason I keep getting new ones instead of just getting a refund.

Off topic kind of, not sure which emulators people have tried on this but I got FPse (playstation emulator) and was running FF9 flawlessly. The sound was a little weird but video and input were spot on. Here are some screenshots (Pro tip: Press lock and volume down to take a screenshot, just learned about this not sure if its well known)


----------



## $ilent

hmm interesting. I tired Gameboy Color A.D emulator on my N7, Trust Av detected it as a serious risk and removed it.


----------



## 102014

Here is mine, its the 8gb Version I got it from the playstore for £159+postage

This pic was taken as soon as I took it out of the box on the 19th, I hadn't even touched the screen yet!



Now it has a Zagg invisible shield on it so its doesn't look so shiny as it does in that pic.

Pic with the screen protector on it, + bacon grease from my dinner.


I still need to get a thin + rigid case for it so I can throw it in a bag full of stuff without fear of it getting a broken screen.


----------



## $ilent

First page updated folks!

For anyone looking for a half decent, cheap case, I went with this one - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008GSMRAY/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00.

Only cost me £3.95 + £2 postage, but price keeps going up so more people obviously buying it lol. Still its only £10. It comes with a hard black leather case, screen protector and a stylus pen. The pen is superb in my opinion, never used one of those before but its so much easier than pressing with fingers and keeps the screen relatively clean. You can also use it to iron out the little air bubbles that get trapped when applying the screen cover! Very helpful.

Id recommend this one.


----------



## exzacklyright

My new case!

http://www.amazon.com/Blurex-Ultra-Slim-Google-Tablet-Multi-Angle/dp/B008D2POAS $4.99 + 2.60 shipping using Coupon code IGKGG5ZA at checkout


----------



## $ilent

nice purchase looks decent


----------



## PrototypeT800

Do not have my tablet yet (will post pictures of it when i get it), but I do have what I payed for it.
http://i.imgur.com/kLQOt.png


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Got a question for you guys...

I've been trying to setup my proxy here at work so I can get internet. The problem is, when I enter my proxy server URL its a HTTP so when you go into advanced settings for the wireless network, it won't save the proxy setting because its the HTTP. So I think I need to configure the proxy server on the web browser, however, Chrome doesn't have a function on the mobile version of Chrome to enter a proxy into it. I'm wondering, in order to get internet via the proxy, I need to get a different web browser in order to get it to work.
When I go to "Proxy hotename" I can't enter HTTP or have any // or the proxy. net/whatever. My work's proxy is something like this "HTTP :// prohost.work .net/workserver/proxy/ outbound.pac" and for some reason when I enter that in the proxy hostname it doesn't let me save since it recognizes its a HTTP. Then I don't know what "Bypass proxy for" means... It's just confusing and I'd like to get internet, I'm connected to the network but it only lets me go to 1 webpage which is my work homepage, any other website requires the browser to be configured for the proxy in chrome, but chrome doesn't have the proxy settings....

uuggg. Hopefully someone here can help me!









If someone has the Dolphin browser, could you guys see if there's a proxy HTTP input for that browser? I'd love to know and I can't download it here at work, but at least I'll know soon...


----------



## Faraz

OMG, Splashtop is awesome!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> My new case!
> http://www.amazon.com/Blurex-Ultra-Slim-Google-Tablet-Multi-Angle/dp/B008D2POAS $4.99 + 2.60 shipping using Coupon code IGKGG5ZA at checkout


nice case!!!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> My new case!
> http://www.amazon.com/Blurex-Ultra-Slim-Google-Tablet-Multi-Angle/dp/B008D2POAS *$4.99 + 2.60 shipping using Coupon code IGKGG5ZA at checkout*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whuh..? Damn, that's a great deal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Got a question for you guys...
> I've been trying to setup my proxy here at work so I can get internet. The problem is, when I enter my proxy server URL its a HTTP so when you go into advanced settings for the wireless network, it won't save the proxy setting because its the HTTP. So I think I need to configure the proxy server on the web browser, however, Chrome doesn't have a function on the mobile version of Chrome to enter a proxy into it. I'm wondering, in order to get internet via the proxy, I need to get a different web browser in order to get it to work.
> When I go to "Proxy hotename" I can't enter HTTP or have any // or the proxy. net/whatever. My work's proxy is something like this "HTTP :// prohost.work .net/workserver/proxy/ outbound.pac" and for some reason when I enter that in the proxy hostname it doesn't let me save since it recognizes its a HTTP. Then I don't know what "Bypass proxy for" means... It's just confusing and I'd like to get internet, I'm connected to the network but it only lets me go to 1 webpage which is my work homepage, any other website requires the browser to be configured for the proxy in chrome, but chrome doesn't have the proxy settings....
> uuggg. Hopefully someone here can help me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone has the Dolphin browser, could you guys see if there's a proxy HTTP input for that browser? I'd love to know and I can't download it here at work, but at least I'll know soon...


I looked in my Dolphin HD settings and I can't seem to find anything about setting a proxy..?

Maybe you could post on xda?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Got a question for you guys...
> I've been trying to setup my proxy here at work so I can get internet. The problem is, when I enter my proxy server URL its a HTTP so when you go into advanced settings for the wireless network, it won't save the proxy setting because its the HTTP. So I think I need to configure the proxy server on the web browser, however, Chrome doesn't have a function on the mobile version of Chrome to enter a proxy into it. I'm wondering, in order to get internet via the proxy, I need to get a different web browser in order to get it to work.
> When I go to "Proxy hotename" I can't enter HTTP or have any // or the proxy. net/whatever. My work's proxy is something like this "HTTP :// prohost.work .net/workserver/proxy/ outbound.pac" and for some reason when I enter that in the proxy hostname it doesn't let me save since it recognizes its a HTTP. Then I don't know what "Bypass proxy for" means... It's just confusing and I'd like to get internet, I'm connected to the network but it only lets me go to 1 webpage which is my work homepage, any other website requires the browser to be configured for the proxy in chrome, but chrome doesn't have the proxy settings....
> uuggg. Hopefully someone here can help me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone has the Dolphin browser, could you guys see if there's a proxy HTTP input for that browser? I'd love to know and I can't download it here at work, but at least I'll know soon...


Try entering your info like this

proxy: prohost.work .net
port: 8002
proxy type(optional):HTTP


----------



## crashdummy35

Coming Soon To A Nexus 7 Near You...

The ability to play media off of your USB sticks/cards _WITHOUT ROOTING_....

Amazing if they get this to work fully.

The preliminary model is already in the Play Store: Nexus Photo Viewer.

This would be huge for everyday users like myself.

*Note: It's starting off as an importer and going from there...so, it could be a little while if it actually works.


----------



## Robilar

So to clarify the Google Nexus doesn't have a simple adapter that the Samsung tablets have which converts their port into a normal USB port without any rooting?

You have to go with the OTG adapter and rooting?


----------



## soundx98

At least that's the only way right now.


----------



## mtbiker033

has anyone rooted and succesfully oc'd their nexus7? is it worth the effort?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> has anyone rooted and succesfully oc'd their nexus7? is it worth the effort?


Yup

Yup


----------



## B-Roll

Just got the Nexus 7 today from staples. First off, even though it was sealed, there were a ton of fingerprints on the screen. Either way I continued to open it and turn it on. Now when I'm watching YouTube or even the Transformers movie that was included, the sound is distorted and scratchy coming from the speaker. And the volume is about 60%. Anyone else having this or notice this issue?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So to clarify the Google Nexus doesn't have a simple adapter that the Samsung tablets have which converts their port into a normal USB port without any rooting?
> You have to go with the OTG adapter and rooting?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> has anyone rooted and succesfully oc'd their nexus7? is it worth the effort?


I'm unlocked and rooted but, not oc'ed...yet. Still really new to Android tinkering so I'm still reading up on how to flash this custom theme. Really like the look of that one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> Just got the Nexus 7 today from staples. First off, even though it was sealed, there were a ton of fingerprints on the screen. Either way I continued to open it and turn it on. Now when I'm watching YouTube or even the Transformers movie that was included, the sound is distorted and scratchy coming from the speaker. And the volume is about 60%. Anyone else having this or notice this issue?


These speakers are not overly loud. Light headphones/earbuds help. Have a look at some of the apps thehidecheck tried out and give them a go: Volume Boosting. To boost the volume of streamed/local/flash drive movies you watch you can use this version of Dice Player (never update it) with this ffmpeg file load as a plug-in--in the settings, Dice Player has a Volume Boost option.

Try some of the apps thehidecheck posted to see if you can get an overall volume boost before boosting in Dice too. Don't blow your speaker.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> Just got the Nexus 7 today from staples. First off, even though it was sealed, there were a ton of fingerprints on the screen. Either way I continued to open it and turn it on. Now when I'm watching YouTube or even the Transformers movie that was included, the sound is distorted and scratchy coming from the speaker. And the volume is about 60%. Anyone else having this or notice this issue?


Strange, the nexus 7 comes wrapped in plastic that is selotaped and sealed. Didn't your device come like this?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Coming Soon To A Nexus 7 Near You...
> 
> The ability to play media off of your USB sticks/cards _WITHOUT ROOTING_....
> Amazing if they get this to work fully.
> The preliminary model is already in the Play Store: Nexus Photo Viewer.
> This would be huge for everyday users like myself.
> *Note: It's starting off as an importer and going from there...so, it could be a little while if it actually works.


Is there any actual reason to not root a nexus 7? I've not done mine yet but i fancy doing it then buying huge mem card and using otg cable. Also is it possible to use a mobile USB hdd!? If so how does it get power, do they need a molex?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is there any actual reason to not root a nexus 7? I've not done mine yet but i fancy doing it then buying huge mem card and using otg cable. Also is it possible to use a mobile USB hdd!? If so how does it get power, do they need a molex?


portable HDD's should work.....just drawing power from the OTG cable attached to the tab.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is there any actual reason to not root a nexus 7? I've not done mine yet but i fancy doing it then buying huge mem card and using otg cable. Also is it possible to use a mobile USB hdd!? If so how does it get power, do they need a molex?


No reason not to. 99.99% of the time it's smooth sailing and goes down easily. No issues. Using that Idiots Guide video on YouTube made it a 5 minute affair for me--nothing to it. Easily undone and re-locked if necessary, too--it's literally just a series of mouse clicks now. HDDs without a power source are not working out well for this situation. But, carrying around an HDD isn't exactly super mobile either







Some decent flash drives are all you really need. If you already have 1080p Blu-Ray rips you can just Handbrake them down to 720p and stuff several onto one flash drive. Android Handbrake. I use 1280x720, H.264, fps same as source, Quality = ~RF 24-26, I use AAC (faac) Dolby Pro Logic II 48 & 160 bitrate and save it as "Nexus 7" preset. You can tinker with it to get the files the size/quality you want.

Around the house you can use Skifta (super easy) or Qloud Media super easy to use also and very very customizable--check it out.--for LAN playback from your pc. And when you'll be on the go, just toss a couple of flash drives in your pocket and you're all set.

I'm new to Android tinkering but I am loooving this Nexus 7. I'm already decided that if a nexus 10 does come out soon, I'm pre-ordering one of those too.


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Correct.
> I'm unlocked and rooted but, not oc'ed...yet. Still really new to Android tinkering so I'm still reading up on how to flash this custom theme. Really like the look of that one.
> These speakers are not overly loud. Light headphones/earbuds help. Have a look at some of the apps thehidecheck tried out and give them a go: Volume Boosting. To boost the volume of streamed/local/flash drive movies you watch you can use this version of Dice Player (never update it) with this ffmpeg file load as a plug-in--in the settings, Dice Player has a Volume Boost option.
> Try some of the apps thehidecheck posted to see if you can get an overall volume boost before boosting in Dice too. Don't blow your speaker.


No no, I think you've misunderstood me. The volume is plenty. But even when I have it at 60%, the audio that is coming through is distorted and scratchy. No matter what the volume, it's distorted and is clipping. No mistaking it. I might exchange it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Strange, the nexus 7 comes wrapped in plastic that is selotaped and sealed. Didn't your device come like this?


It came sealed, and then when I lifted the top off the box, I inspected it first with the plastic still on it because of all the issues people were having with the frame and the glass popping up. I noticed 3 fingerprints. Since I was inspecting it, I figured they were mine on the plastic. Sure enough, I peel the plastic back and the fingerprints are on the actual screen.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> No no, I think you've misunderstood me. The volume is plenty. But even when I have it at 60%, the audio that is coming through is distorted and scratchy. No matter what the volume, it's distorted and is clipping. No mistaking it. I might exchange it.
> It came sealed, and then when I lifted the top off the box, I inspected it first with the plastic still on it because of all the issues people were having with the frame and the glass popping up. I noticed 3 fingerprints. Since I was inspecting it, I figured they were mine on the plastic. Sure enough, I peel the plastic back and the fingerprints are on the actual screen.


sounds like it was tampered with then
tell the store and exchange it


----------



## Addictedtokaos

A Buddy of mine had a similar speaker issue that went away after a few days of use. It could be something small siting on the cone. You could try using some compressed air on the speaker grill on the back.


----------



## exzacklyright

I'm loving this thing. It's perfect.
























Sent from my Google Nexus 7


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I'm loving this thing. It's perfect.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus 7


Whoah! You got some serious mileage out of that charge.

I was peeking the other day and noticed a free EQ app was gouging my batt time--uninstalled it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Turning off wallet and wi-fi (when not using them) makes a HUGE difference it batt time.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well bad news guys.
I've been trying to get a proxy app to work and it screwed up my wireless. Had to restore my N7 back to factory state. Wsan't bad but it was a pain. Took like 2 minutes to load 1 webpage so I knew something was wrong. It's back to normal now though so I gotta be careful.


----------



## $ilent

Heh oh yeahh

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Malcolm

Oh snap.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Oh snap.


6 days thats amazing! I see you turned wifi off about half way through, interesting to see what difference that makes.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Well bad news guys.
> I've been trying to get a proxy app to work and it screwed up my wireless. Had to restore my N7 back to factory state. Wsan't bad but it was a pain. Took like 2 minutes to load 1 webpage so I knew something was wrong. It's back to normal now though so I gotta be careful.


I've looked around all over for some proxy settings for this thing and can't find anything useful. I'll keep looking, though. Might stumble across something helpful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh oh yeahh
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Oh snap.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whuh..?

Man I must be doing something wrong..? Time to find an app killer, me thinks.


----------



## $ilent

me and malcolm only had screen on for probably 10-20% that time. My screen brightness is lowest and I always close all apps and turn wifi off before putting nexus into standbye.


----------



## Malcolm

Didn't use an app killer. :3

I use ROM Toolbox Pro to set a CPU profile to 100 MHz when the screen is off.


----------



## $ilent

Impressive









So aside from being able to use OTG cable with microSD card, is there any other point in me rooting my Nexus 7? I dont care about changing home screen layout and other stuff, I jailbroke my iphone ages ago and didnt see the point in it. Gave me literally no benefits.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So aside from being able to use OTG cable with microSD card, is there any other point in me rooting my Nexus 7? I dont care about changing home screen layout and other stuff, I jailbroke my iphone ages ago and didnt see the point in it. Gave me literally no benefits.


Installing custom kernels for overclocking.. Or for other random things that need root.. Like this for instance:

Sixaxis Controller App

^ I use this with Nova 3, Modern Combat 3, and basically any other touch game... You can map the controls and use a ps3 controller to game. It's EPIC! (Some games have controller support.. Like dead trigger and shadowgun.. but w/ games that don't offer controller support, you can use the sixaxis controller app)

I also use it for my n64 emulator.









Edit: also for overclocking of course.. I mean.. this is OCN


----------



## Faraz

My custom case arrived today!









The quality of the build is very impressive. I love the buckram exterior. Looks and feels just like an old-fashioned library book.


----------



## Stevo

Thats a nice case!


----------



## crashdummy35

That is a nice case.


----------



## TLCH723

So we are having a contest for having the longest battery life??

What is the prize??


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> So we are having a contest for having the longest battery life??
> What is the prize??


more e-peen hahahah


----------



## Malcolm

I wish my Rezound got anywhere near the battery life that my Nexus does. That thing can go barely a day even with the ROM Toolbox tweaks


----------



## theturbofd

Just bought cerberus anti theft ... Best purchase for any android device


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> My custom case arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quality of the build is very impressive. I love the buckram exterior. Looks and feels just like an old-fashioned library book.


can you share the link to the case? that is nice!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Ok, dumb question. I've heard it alot on here so I figured I'd ask by now...

What is rooting? What does it do? How do I do it? and should I do it/what advantages does it offer?

I heard OCing your T3? Lol, you cant even monitor temps so that'd really worry me, besides, does 100Mhz really make that much of a diff?

No internet at work. I found the guide to get wireless, the webpage I have to go to says my devise is unsecure....









Anyone else notice that dolphin browser is a TON slower than chrome...is it just me?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Tempted to get one of these, just got a tax rebate for £160...


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> can you share the link to the case? that is nice!


It's the Portenzo BookCase. Treegloo and Dodocase make similar cases.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Tempted to get one of these, just got a tax rebate for £160...


I HIGHLY recommend!


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Ok, dumb question. I've heard it alot on here so I figured I'd ask by now...
> What is rooting? What does it do? How do I do it? and should I do it/what advantages does it offer?
> I heard OCing your T3? Lol, you cant even monitor temps so that'd really worry me, besides, does 100Mhz really make that much of a diff?
> No internet at work. I found the guide to get wireless, the webpage I have to go to says my devise is unsecure....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that dolphin browser is a TON slower than chrome...is it just me?


Rooting gives you "root access" to your device, allowing you to completely tweak the system.

A few examples..

*Sixaxis app (lets you use and map a ps3 controller for the touchscreen giving you the ability to use a ps3 controller for ANY game on your device)

*Stickmount app (lets you use a thumb drive using an otg cable)

*Installing custom kernels (system tweaks.. overclocking most notably imo)

Idiots guide for unlocking and rooting your nexus 7

^ I mean no offense.. I knew nothing about unlocking or rooting until a few days ago when I got my nexus 7. I'm a noob and used this guide when I was first starting out.

If anyone has any questions about your Nexus 7, PM me.

Recommended games:
Dead trigger
Nova 3
Modern Combat 3
Shadowgun THD
N64 emulator w/ any games you want to download (I have mario kart, zelda, mario tennis, super mario 64, super smash bros, donkey kong.. etc)

(also, sorry for the double post..)


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Ok, dumb question. I've heard it alot on here so I figured I'd ask by now...
> *What is rooting? What does it do? How do I do it? and should I do it/what advantages does it offer?*
> I heard OCing your T3? Lol, you cant even monitor temps so that'd really worry me, besides, does 100Mhz really make that much of a diff?
> No internet at work. I found the guide to get wireless, the webpage I have to go to says my devise is unsecure....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone else notice that dolphin browser is a TON slower than chrome...is it just me?*


Rooting and unlocking give you root access, access to the root directory so you have total control of the device: Like True developer mode. Custom ROMs (the good ones have the bloat sliced off and good feature/apps added on--like a custom Windows Version: Tiny 7, 7 Lite); custom kernels that allow overclocking or, like Malcom has done, downclocking in certain instances to preserve battery; allows access to USB-OTG stuff BIG files/media on external storage; install custom themes that fully trick the N7 theme/apps out. Check this out. It's a bit pricey but, it's an all-in-one USB-OTG flash drive/sd card reader. That is nice. Looks cleaner than my cable dangling off all crazy







Might be a good choice for heavy travellers....

Which Dolphin version are you using? To me, honestly, it still seems the fastest of all the browsers I've tried. Even loading the flash objects on pages. Plus setting bookmarks on the speed dial is the easiest bookmark solution I've found yet. I use this one (just never update it) Dolphin HD 8.5.1.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________

@ CpHaAiOnS: That's the video I used. He really made it look easy and understandable. Best rooting/unlocking video I've seen.


----------



## $ilent

I'm about to buy a sandisk cruzerfit 32GB and a USB otg cable from Amazon can anyone confirm if that USB stick works and any particular otg cable I should buy? The one I'm looking at says it will take up to 3 weeks to arrive.... bit long that for my liking.


----------



## falcon26

Sorry if this has been asked before, but does the Nexus 7 have gorilla glass?


----------



## $ilent

Its got corning glass


----------



## falcon26

Aw but no gorilla glass? Which means it will scratch easy :-(


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Aw but no gorilla glass? Which means it will scratch easy :-(


I have no scratches on mine at all, the corning glass looks nice to me and I bought a 3 pack of screen protectors off amazon for like $5 and slapped one on it.

wow guys I just found this and wondered if this would work with the nexus7 (not listed in the chart):

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cs_id=1083314&cp_id=10833&p_id=9291&seq=1&format=2&utm_source=august_newsletter_5&utm_medium=email&utm_content=9291&utm_campaign=top_20_august_q3_2012


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I have no scratches on mine at all, the corning glass looks nice to me and I bought a 3 pack of screen protectors off amazon for like $5 and slapped one on it.
> wow guys I just found this and wondered if this would work with the nexus7 (not listed in the chart):
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cs_id=1083314&cp_id=10833&p_id=9291&seq=1&format=2&utm_source=august_newsletter_5&utm_medium=email&utm_content=9291&utm_campaign=top_20_august_q3_2012


Nexus 7 not MHL compatible.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I'm about to buy a sandisk cruzerfit 32GB and a USB otg cable from Amazon can anyone confirm if that USB stick works and any particular otg cable I should buy? The one I'm looking at says it will take up to 3 weeks to arrive.... bit long that for my liking.


This is the cable I bought and it works no problem and came the same day since I did local delivery
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0081CRXGI/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## Malcolm

I'm pretty sure Gorilla Glass is made by Corning.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> I'm pretty sure Gorilla Glass is made by Corning.


^ He's right, http://www.corninggorillaglass.com/

Although, it doesn't specifically say the Nexus 7 is made with gorilla glass, although it could just not be updated yet...
http://www.corninggorillaglass.com/products-with-gorilla


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> My new case!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Blurex-Ultra-Slim-Google-Tablet-Multi-Angle/dp/B008D2POAS $4.99 + 2.60 shipping using Coupon code IGKGG5ZA at checkout


Looks nice! Too bad its up to $14









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I'm about to buy a sandisk cruzerfit 32GB and a USB otg cable from Amazon can anyone confirm if that USB stick works and any particular otg cable I should buy? The one I'm looking at says it will take up to 3 weeks to arrive.... bit long that for my liking.


I bought this one : QQ Tech OTG. Shipping was 4 times more than the cable but, it got to me fast---really fast.

Here's a small thread about compatible externals on xda. That Cruzer should work. I've seen in a couple threads guys used them but, they are so _tiny,_ they are prone to getting lost. I've used some older USB sticks to test my cable and they all worked--even a super slow 6-year-old totally-generic one.


----------



## falcon26

I'd love to get one but they are sold out everywhere. And most retail I spoke with said it would be like a month before getting any new ones in. I think Google really underestimated the demand for these things...Also did any of you guys go in thinking 7 inch was too small but after using it for a while think differently?


----------



## Robilar

I'd suggest you hold out for the Acer Iconia A110. Better tablet, same price...


----------



## Stevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I'd love to get one but they are sold out everywhere. And most retail I spoke with said it would be like a month before getting any new ones in. I think Google really underestimated the demand for these things...Also did any of you guys go in thinking 7 inch was too small but after using it for a while think differently?


When I first played around with the tablet at my local best buy I didn't think much of it and actually put off getting it for a week. Once I got it I actually have a hard time putting it down. IMO 7" is a fantastic size for a tablet. This baby is nice and light and feels ever to so nice.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I'd love to get one but they are sold out everywhere. And most retail I spoke with said it would be like a month before getting any new ones in. I think Google really underestimated the demand for these things...Also did any of you guys go in thinking 7 inch was too small but after using it for a while think differently?


If you are looking for something with sorta-similar functionality of a lappy, then this tablet may be a bit small for you. If you wouldn't be comfortable unlocking & rooting, then this may not be the device for you.

Guess it just all comes down to what you would use it for. Ultra mobile, willing to root and unlock, mostly for media viewing...this would be a good choice. If you need a "bigger" experience, I'd think about an ASUS TF300.

Here's the one Robilar is suggesting. It's a good tab. Comes with storage expandability built in, and a few other features the Nexus 7 doesn't have. The only advantage the Nexus 7 has is the screen resolution--1280 x 800 vs 1024 x 600, and, of course, all the latest updates direct from Google as it's a Nexus device.

Basically it comes down to what you need/want it for and what you are comfortable doing with it.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Just bought cerberus anti theft ... Best purchase for any android device


Agreed. Have it on both my Galaxy SIII and my Nexus 7.

Add me to the list I suppose. 16GB from Play Store.


----------



## TLCH723

Does anyone else notice this??


This is a picture of my N7's microUSB port.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Does anyone else notice this??
> 
> 
> This is a picture of my N7's microUSB port.


That sucks! I mine isn't bent so far, the but I've only had it for a few days so far.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Does anyone else notice this??
> 
> This is a picture of my N7's microUSB port.


Strange this. Just looked at mine and it doesnt look like this, but the gold pins are all encased in the plastic part. Maybe a part of your plastic socket that houses the gold pins is broke? Sucks though.

The amount of problems relating to quality control with the N7 is concerning.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Does anyone else notice this??
> 
> This is a picture of my N7's microUSB port.


Wow. It came like that? Get on the phone and link them a photo of it. Ask for a cross shipped unit and a shipping label to send that one back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Strange this. Just looked at mine and it doesnt look like this, but the gold pins are all encased in the plastic part. Maybe a part of your plastic socket that houses the gold pins is broke? Sucks though.
> The amount of problems relating to quality control with the N7 is concerning.


Indeed. I know it's a new product and all but, ASUS seems to have set up the production line for these things in someone's garage or something. Sheesh.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I'd love to get one but they are sold out everywhere. And most retail I spoke with said it would be like a month before getting any new ones in. I think Google really underestimated the demand for these things...Also did any of you guys go in thinking 7 inch was too small but after using it for a while think differently?


When first getting it a few weeks ago I was a little concerned about the screen size. But now after using it since I've owned it the nexus is a really nice size and very portable. Even as I sit here replying to this, it feels light and comfortable to hold. I'm starting to find my wife's tf201 to be big, heavy, akward, and bulky.

Everyone that I let hold my nexus can't believe how light and comfortable it is to hold while using.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Strange this. Just looked at mine and it doesnt look like this, but the gold pins are all encased in the plastic part. Maybe a part of your plastic socket that houses the gold pins is broke? Sucks though.
> The amount of problems relating to quality control with the N7 is concerning.


To be fair, you are buying a budget product, in it's early stages of production you can expect a few flaws.


----------



## mtbiker033

stock rom + rooted + trinity alpha


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> 
> stock rom + rooted + trinity alpha


Yeahh babyyy


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yeahh babyyy


this thing is awesome!


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> 
> stock rom + rooted + trinity alpha


I have stock rom + rooted..

Is this all I need for overclocking, and what app did you use for the adjustments?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> I have stock rom + rooted..
> Is this all I need for overclocking, and what app did you use for the adjustments?


you have to flash the kernel, I used this one TS-ALPHA63d:

http://www.derkernel.com/jb-seven.php

I used ROM toolbox by jrummy to do the flash then trinity kernel toolbox to adjust


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> you have to flash the kernel, I used this one TS-ALPHA63d:
> http://www.derkernel.com/jb-seven.php
> I used ROM toolbox by jrummy to do the flash then trinity kernel toolbox to adjust


+rep, thx bro!

(I did this the other day w/ cwm and for some reason I wasn't able to tweak cpu.. Just tried w/ the newest kernel and it's working great!)

Oh.. and to adjust settings, I used SetCPU


----------



## TLCH723

Okay I called Google two times and both time they hung up on me.
This is annoying and waste of my time.
Anyone have an email address for the support??
For this problem post# 347 in this thread.

Also I am having problem unrooting.
I am using the Nexus Root Toolkit 1.5.2.
After I press the "Flash Stock + Unroot", it lets me select rather I want to download the img or select one.
First I select to download the img, but it said 1% and said download is completed and stop there.
Then I download the img manual from the google website.
It goes up to the check sum, after i copy and paste the MD5 checksum number it just stop.
Any helps??
Reinstalling the Toolkit help.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

New fav game. "X Construct" It's a ton of fun. At first I thought it looked dumb but its really addicting. You build a bridge and see if it holds when a train crosses it. lol:thumb:


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock rom + rooted + trinity alpha


Wow. That's crazy. o.0 Nice job.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Okay I called Google two times and both time they hung up on me.
> This is annoying and waste of my time.
> Anyone have an email address for the support??
> Also I am having problem unrooting.
> I am using the Nexus Root Toolkit 1.5.2.
> After I press the "Flash Stock + Unroot", it lets me select rather I want to download the img or select one.
> First I select to download the img, but it said 1% and said download is completed and stop there.
> Then I download the img manual from the google website.
> It goes up to the check sum, after i copy and paste the MD5 checksum number it just stop.
> Any helps??
> Reinstalling the Toolkit help.


Do you have the tool kit set to the proper device-build number for your device? Is USB Debugging set in the N7 Settings?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Don't panic. Doesn't always work the first time from what I've seen.

____________________________________________________________________

Edit #2: Here's the Google e-mail for support for defective Nexus Devices. Be sure and explain to them when you called/were called previously and, how the tech person hung up on you. Maybe they can look at a log or something and find out who it was.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Okay I called Google two times and both time they hung up on me.
> This is annoying and waste of my time.
> Anyone have an email address for the support??
> For this problem post# 347 in this thread.
> Also I am having problem unrooting.
> I am using the Nexus Root Toolkit 1.5.2.
> After I press the "Flash Stock + Unroot", it lets me select rather I want to download the img or select one.
> First I select to download the img, but it said 1% and said download is completed and stop there.
> Then I download the img manual from the google website.
> It goes up to the check sum, after i copy and paste the MD5 checksum number it just stop.
> Any helps??
> Reinstalling the Toolkit help.


What number did you ring them on? I went to this page - http://support.google.com/nexus/bin/request.py?contact_type=contact_policy and put my phone number in, then they rang me straight away. I have been emailing them too, they emailed me from [email protected]


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What number did you ring them on? I went to this page - http://support.google.com/nexus/bin/request.py?contact_type=contact_policy and put my phone number in, then they rang me straight away. I have been emailing them too, they emailed me from [email protected]


Yeah, put in the number and have them call back.
I got this guy Sean, at least that what I think I heard, both time.

I emailed them already and waiting for their response.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> New fav game. "X Construct" It's a ton of fun. At first I thought it looked dumb but its really addicting. You build a bridge and see if it holds when a train crosses it. lol:thumb:


lol, thx. I've been looking for games to DL


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Radiant Defense is another good one if you're into tower defense games.


----------



## falcon26

How long did it take from the time you ordered to the time you got your tablet? Mine said 3-5 days and its been 5 days today..


----------



## Stevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> Radiant Defense is another good one if you're into tower defense games.


Check out Toy Defender. It's tough but very fun.

Mutant roadkill is a good little time waster.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> New fav game. "X Construct" It's a ton of fun. At first I thought it looked dumb but its really addicting. You build a bridge and see if it holds when a train crosses it. lol:thumb:


I saw this game top of the charts other day, initially I thought ill give it miss but just downloaded it now, surprisingly difficult I must say. Ive not grasped the tactics yet of structure strength yet, gonna have another go now!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> How long did it take from the time you ordered to the time you got your tablet? Mine said 3-5 days and its been 5 days today..


About 3 weeks xD (I ordered few week before it came out). My second N7 arrived 1-2 days after ordering I think.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevo*
> 
> Check out Toy Defender. It's tough but very fun.
> Mutant roadkill is a good little time waster.


Gonna give toy defender a shot!


----------



## Yellowsamuel

Please add me to the list







Just got mine today from my local Fred Meyer here in WA, there were two coupons from slickdeals one for 10% of and another for 10 quid of when you spend over $50. Think I paid just over $270 for the tablet, a new camera case for the wifey and a 2 year coverage plan from Freddy's, think it was a pretty good deal. I'm super pleased with tablet, the overall experience is a lot smoother than the previous generation of Android tablets. Haven't noticed any imperfections or flaws yet after using it for a few hours today, can't wait to get back home tonight and play around with it


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah Trinity is insane. I blew the doors off everything on quadrant.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Yeah Trinity is insane. I blew the doors off everything on quadrant.


Huh?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> How long did it take from the time you ordered to the time you got your tablet? Mine said 3-5 days and its been 5 days today..


Once you get your receipt notice you should see a link to check the status of the purchase in Google Wallet. Also, you can track the package once it clears. Took mine about 7 days to get here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yellowsamuel*
> 
> Please add me to the list please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got mine today from my local Fred Meyer here in WA, there were two coupons from slickdeals one for 10% of and another for 10 quid of when you spend over $50. Think I paid just over $270 for the tablet, a new camera case for the wifey and a 2 year coverage plan from Freddy's, think its was pretty good deal. I'm super pleased with tablet, the overall experience is a lot smoother than the previous generation of Android tablets. Haven't noticed any imperfections or flaws yet after using it for a few hours today, can't wait to get back home tonight and play around with it


Dang, you got a good deal there.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Yeah Trinity is insane. I blew the doors off everything on quadrant.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...

Trinity kernel, quadrant benchmark.


----------



## TLCH723

For those who emailed support, how long does it usually for them to reply??
I emailed them yesterday 11:30am EST.
Beside the auto reply saying we will replay you ASAP, I still havent gotten an email from them.


----------



## $ilent

Rang google on friday evening, first email back was tuesday. So 4 days to reply via email, but once the email conversation had started, replies back to my questions was only about 4 hours even though I emailed those Q's at 1AM.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Yeah Trinity is insane. I blew the doors off everything on quadrant.


Yep! what app did you use to adjust settings?


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

CpHaAiOnS - $250 16GB Staples



king julian approves this message









(finally got around to throwin up a pic, plz add me)


----------



## $ilent

King julian eh? Is that the little fella in your pic?


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> King julian eh? Is that the little fella in your pic?


Correct, he guides and protects all the technology in my domain.

Curious.. What are some good action/adventure games? (I already have every fps game known to android.. so I'm looking for some other stuff)

BackStab doesn't work for nexus 7 yet..
Bladeslinger isn't out yet..
Horn isn't out yet..
All the assassin's creed games suck! (come on now.. They could make a solid AC game for android..)


----------



## crashdummy35

Have you tried Dark Meadow : The Pact? It's okay. Not full blown Adventure but it's okay.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Have you tried Dark Meadow : The Pact? It's okay. Not full blown Adventure but it's okay.


Yeah.. GREAT graphics, wasn't crazy about the game though


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Have you tried Dark Meadow : The Pact? It's okay. Not full blown Adventure but it's okay.


Huge game like 1.8GB and i found it dumb. You had to click on the screen where u wanted to walk or touch something on the wall. Graphics were amazing, better than MW2-MW3 and BO. But just horrible controls for it...


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Huge game like 1.8GB and i found it dumb. You had to click on the screen where u wanted to walk or touch something on the wall. Graphics were amazing, better than MW2-MW3 and BO. But just horrible controls for it...


^ this


----------



## mtbiker033

is there a good racing game?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Just got my Spigen Crystal Clear screen protector in. Cant wait to install it! No more scratches for me.


----------



## Sugi

Does anyone have suggestions on a decent quality bluetooth keyboards / bt keyboard cases for this tablet? I am looking on advice from nexus 7 owners for the best ones.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions on a decent quality bluetooth keyboards / bt keyboard cases for this tablet? I am looking on advice from nexus 7 owners for the best ones.


I'd hold out for the official Asus one: http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/08/01/nexus-7-keyboard-case/


----------



## Agenesis

My C60K batch 16GB started having creaking issues







I think I'm going to return it and get a 8GB one instead since I mainly use it as a streaming device.

Anyone received theirs recently? Where did you buy it from? I heard that the C80K batch has a higher quality check and should be almost perfect. The batch number is under CSSN.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

May I ask the owners of a Nexus 7: Does anyone use this tablet as a reader?

I'm looking to buy one of these but need more uses for one since I already have an iPhone. Reading books and magazines would be a plus, but how are the games on Android, specifically this device?


----------



## Faraz

I read books on mine all the time. It works wonderfully for me. A 10" I think is too large for reading books. This has perfect portability.

Plus I got a case that makes it look just like a library book too.









Portenzo case


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*
> 
> May I ask the owners of a Nexus 7: Does anyone use this tablet as a reader?
> I'm looking to buy one of these but need more uses for one since I already have an iPhone. Reading books and magazines would be a plus, but how are the games on Android, specifically this device?


I dont read books on it but im constantly browsing OCN on this, and I must say its a treat. So easy to use. The games are ok to be honest, games on android are second to Apples app store so thats something for all android devices not just the N7. Some games are just expanded to fit the screen of the N7, others are able to run at higher resolutions; these ones look sweet.


----------



## soundx98

I bought the Motorola Keyboard & Mouse for $28 (refurbed) from 1Saleaday.
Both work fine. Time will tell how well they hold up.

I've read a lot of books on it as well. Nexus ships with a book so it's easy enough to try.
Thumbs Up

Can anyone point me to their recommended quide on "rooting".


----------



## Faraz

I used the Nexus Root Toolkit. So simple and quick.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766475


----------



## Addictedtokaos

well the spigen SQ was a bust (well, gave me a sore thumb anyways). I bought 2 of them and both did not go well. It was so hard to line up that I had to reapply several times and could not prevent dust from getting between the screen and the protector. $50 gone. kudos to anyone able to install these without issues but I wouldnt recommend them for the price.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Is the $25 Play Store & Transformers offer only through Google or can you get it from any retailer?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*
> 
> Is the $25 Play Store


Yes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*
> 
> Transformers offer only through Google or can you get it from any retailer?


It automatically goes under your Google account. It's not a credit to buy from another retailer.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*
> 
> Is the $25 Play Store & Transformers offer only through Google or can you get it from any retailer?


Think every N7 comes with Transformers pre loaded onto it, its there soon as you turn it on. As for Google Play Store credit, when you go to buy something it deducts it from the £15 credit. AFAIK, these offers are for if you buy from anyone. Kinda a good will gesture from Google for buying a N7 early.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*
> 
> Is the $25 Play Store & Transformers offer only through Google or can you get it from any retailer?


You can buy the tablet from any retailer and still get the $25 credit (for the google play store only), and you'll also get the Transformers movie. (you have to sign up w/ your credit card to receive the free stuff though, I know this because I've used multiple tablets and when I didn't give them the credit card.. No free movie).

Reading on the nexus 7 is perfect imo.

And gaming on it is better than apple to me.. A smaller screen allows for the appearance of better details, and I only game w/ a ps3 controller (you can map the controller for any touch screen easily, IMO). Makes gameplay WAY better than tapping on the screen! Nexus 7 hardware is also more powerful than apple and can easily be overclocked if you need it (trinity kernel). Running an N64 emulator w/ the nexus 7 also adds for some sweet games!!









I started out w/ an 8gb (6gb) version from staples.. Then I returned it for a 16gb (13gb) because I really wanted the extra space.

(NOTE: you have to be unlocked and rooted to use the ps3 controller app sixaxis, or to overclock w/ a custom kernel)


----------



## wierdo124

I didn't use the root toolkit. If you have adb set up already it's easier to just start adb and type "reboot bootloader", then "fastboot oem unlock"

In other news, my screen is separating. Gonna do the screw tightening thing.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> In other news, my screen is separating. Gonna do the screw tightening thing.


Christ...every other user getting these problems now.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*
> 
> May I ask the owners of a Nexus 7: Does anyone use this tablet as a reader?
> I'm looking to buy one of these but need more uses for one since I already have an iPhone. Reading books and magazines would be a plus, but how are the games on Android, specifically this device?


Magazines look good. You wanna get close up for reading just hit text mode, then exit or pinch-zoom to look at the pictures. Haven't read a book in like 10 years so, yeah, don't know how that works out on the Nexus 7--haven't even read the free one they give you. If you are looking for a 7 inch tab, there's really no better deal than a Nexus 7 right now.

Games look great. The Apple app store is way ahead as far as content goes but, Android is slowly catching up. At 1280 x 800 the graphics on some games are pretty damn good, tbo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> I used the Nexus Root Toolkit. So simple and quick.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766475
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


He only made one mistake, you only void your warranty if you grossly/negligently cause damage to your device... There's even a video about this on xda here it's a law that protects consumers very specifically in this regard. I'm just glad so many good unlocking/rooting videos are out there for this device...man, they made my life so much easier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*
> 
> Is the $25 Play Store & Transformers offer only through Google or can you get it from any retailer?


The $25 is tied to each device, everyone gets it. I think you are even supposed to get $10 for the Google Wallet when you sign up but, I didn't see it in my account.... Did any of you get ten bucks when/if you signed for for Google Wallet?

___________________________________________________________________

Edit: @wierdo124 : Wow. ASUS really scrimped on the build of these things. Jesus.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> In other news, my screen is separating. Gonna do the screw tightening thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Christ...every other user getting these problems now.
Click to expand...

From what I understand it's not a big problem at all. I'm sure Asus has even fixed it in the newer batches.


----------



## wierdo124

Smoked by a $200 tablet...
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> The $25 is tied to each device, everyone gets it. I think you are even supposed to get $10 for the Google Wallet when you sign up but, I didn't see it in my account.... Did any of you get ten bucks when/if you signed for for Google Wallet?
> Jesus.


After you set it up, you have to press the Google Prepay card.

Being a dumbass, I pressed it yesterday even thought I know I am getting a RMA.
Hope it doesnt tie to the device as everyone is saying and I will get my ten dollars when I get my new one.

btw, for those interested in my RMA, it took them an day and a half to reply me with the RMA info.
Now I am just waiting for them to ship the new one to me.
And once I get it I will ship the old one back.


----------



## TLCH723

For those who doesnt have one and want one.
http://www.edealinfo.com/deal/Asus-Google-Nexus-7-16GB-Tablet-with-WiFi-and-7-Touchscreen/20120815004
Quote:


> Staples.com is carrying this 7-Inch 16GB Google Nexus Tablet for $249.99
> Apply $15 off $150 coupon code "99618" on it (Expires 08/18/2012)
> This item receives Free Shipping
> Final Price: $249.99 - $15 = $234.99 + Free Shipping


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> My C60K batch 16GB started having creaking issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to return it and get a 8GB one instead since I mainly use it as a streaming device.
> Anyone received theirs recently? Where did you buy it from? I heard that the C80K batch has a higher quality check and should be almost perfect. The batch number is under CSSN.


I got C70K batch lol, any word on that?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I got C70K batch lol, any word on that?


C8 is the "fixed" batch last I heard....some people have had mixed luck with C7 as well


----------



## $ilent

music to my ears


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> music to my ears


Yeah.. I have a C70K 16gb.. I'm just gonna return it. I think I'm switching back to the 8gb version anyways. 16gb version is great, but I just can't get over the fact that ~7 more gb of ram is $50.. And w/ staples $15 dollars off $150, It'll make the 8gb version $197 after tax









And.. the tablet has been set back to factory settings! It's goin back!









Update: I just re-bought a 16gb @ staples for $235 + tax w/ code: 99618. I'm hoping it'll be from the C80 batch.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked by a $200 tablet...
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Man, I definitely need to try that 0.o I'm slowly building up my courage to start flashing Roms/kernels and whatnot. Still reading and downloading videos so I don't get stuck if it doesn't go 100% the first time, though.
Does it make the tab much warmer when gaming?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> After you set it up, *you have to press the Google Prepay card.*
> Being a dumbass, I pressed it yesterday even thought I know I am getting a RMA.
> Hope it doesnt tie to the device as everyone is saying and I will get my ten dollars when I get my new one.
> btw, for those interested in my RMA, it took them an day and a half to reply me with the RMA info.
> Now I am just waiting for them to ship the new one to me.
> And once I get it I will ship the old one back.












Yeah, I don't think "tied" was the right word there. When you activate a device (Nexus 7) and go into your Google Play account, it sends the activation from that device to GP and gives you 25 bucks. Or something like that. Your 25/10 will still be there.









Hah, thanks. Now I see. I thought that was for like those pre-paid cards you buy from the store or something.









Glad you got the RMA all squared. Here's to good luck


----------



## Yellowsamuel

My Nexus 7: C60 serial, 16 gig model, 12.9 something usable out of the box. Bought from Fred Meyer for, well ....... see the receipt









Love mine so far, haven't had any issues with it. Does exactly what it was intended for, browsing the net and watching movies/tv shows while lounging round the house. The only thing I can think of that would be a con is that sometimes scrolling in JB is not as smooth as IOS, it stutters a wee bit but not enough to be overly annoying or troublesome.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yellowsamuel*
> 
> My Nexus 7: C60 serial, 16 gig model, 12.9 something usable out of the box. Bought from Fred Meyer for, well ....... see the receipt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love mine so far, haven't had any issues with it. Does exactly what it was intended for, browsing the net and watching movies/tv shows while lounging round the house. The only thing I can think of that would be a con is that sometimes scrolling in JB is not as smooth as IOS, it stutters a wee bit but not enough to be overly annoying or troublesome.


Stuttering in JB?

whatchu talkin bout willis?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

While the stuttering is better than ICS thanks to project Butter, I notice it too. There's still a smoothness to iOS that my Nexus 7 still lacks (or Android, rather).

My apologies in advance if this starts a 20 page fanboy war.


----------



## $ilent

i started noticing my screen keeps flickering when using chrome browser. My first defective N7 is still in the post on the way back to the netherelands, I dunno if i can be bothered rma'ing this new one.


----------



## Faraz

Wow, how many issues have you had so far? You must be the unluckiest Nexus 7 buyer ever.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> While the stuttering is better than ICS thanks to project Butter, I notice it too. There's still a smoothness to iOS that my Nexus 7 still lacks (or Android, rather).
> My apologies in advance if this starts a 20 page fanboy war.


No, i'd agree w/ u. Have you tried a different browser? Dolphin Browser


----------



## yakuzapuppy

16GB from MacMall ($250) just got here, goofing around with it for now. probably gonna root later tonight if I have time


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> i started noticing my screen keeps flickering when using chrome browser. My first defective N7 is still in the post on the way back to the netherelands, I dunno if i can be bothered rma'ing this new one.


Is it only in chrome?
Do you have your brightness set manually?

Try Dolphin. Honestly, mobile Chrome totally sucks.

@yakuzapuppy


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> Wow, how many issues have you had so far? You must be the unluckiest Nexus 7 buyer ever.


Lol i know. First N7 screen broke after 3 days, like the contrast just went haywire and screen was ridicuously bright. No restart or change in brightness settings fixed that. This second N7 on certain websites I think keeps flickering darker then lighter. It doesnt make the browser unreadable by a long shot but its very noticeable. I seen people who have RMA'd thier N7 twice already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Is it only in chrome?
> Do you have your brightness set manually?
> Try Dolphin. Honestly, mobile Chrome totally sucks.
> @yakuzapuppy


I think its only on certain websites, some people mentioned it happens with them on OCN, i dont think it happens on my OCN but I could be wrong. Its not all websites AFAIK. I only used chrome yeah and brightness is manually set to minimum level.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yakuzapuppy*
> 
> 16GB from MacMall ($250) just got here, goofing around with it for now. probably gonna root later tonight if I have time


Rooting is quick and ez w/ the Nexus Root Toolkit


----------



## $ilent

First page updated, yakuza has been added!

We now have 26 members of the Nexus 7 club!!!


----------



## TLCH723

I heard that screen flick bc there is a lot of wifi activity.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> First page updated, yakuza has been added!
> We now have 26 members of the Nexus 7 club!!!


~25.. I'm now waiting for my replacement, lol. Fingers crossed for the C80K batch!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> No, i'd agree w/ u. Have you tried a different browser? Dolphin Browser


It's not limited to the browser and I won't use anything other than Chrome.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> ~25.. I'm now waiting for my replacement, lol. Fingers crossed for the C80K batch!


Lol, what reason did you give to google to send yours back? Just curious thats all if i need to send mine back, wondering if they would accept screen flicker as a genuine reason.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

My replacement just came in, it's a C60.

No issues so far.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Lol, what reason did you give to google to send yours back? Just curious thats all if i need to send mine back, wondering if they would accept screen flicker as a genuine reason.


Sorry.. I didn't go through google. Staples has a no questions asked 14-day return policy.

1) first purchased an 8gb

then I wanted more space

2) second was a 16gb

but I noticed either a faint flaw in the screen or dust under the glass

3) my third 16gb was the one I posted here on OCN (C70K batch)

I returned it to staples for 2 reasons.
1) Staples had a $15 off $150 coupon.
2) I'm hoping for a C80K

(It's not very hard for me to return them.. Staples is right down the street from me, and since I've had 3 different nexus 7's I can now easily unlock, root, install custom kernels.. and I know all the apps I need to throw back on a new device)

...I am really missing my Nexus 7 right about now though








I'd usually be using it to read some game of thrones right now...


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked by a $200 tablet...
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I definitely need to try that 0.o I'm slowly building up my courage to start flashing Roms/kernels and whatnot. Still reading and downloading videos so I don't get stuck if it doesn't go 100% the first time, though.
> Does it make the tab much warmer when gaming?
Click to expand...

It's pretty close to impossible to brick these bad boys









Surprisingly no, they are hard to get hot. I was charging it and running it as hard as I could and it didn't even get much more than warm to the touch. My SGS3 gets way hotter and even that isn't too hot.


----------



## Yellowsamuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> Stuttering in JB?
> whatchu talkin bout willis?


Stuttering is perhaps to strong a word to describe it, as it makes it sound alot worse than it is. Its more a feeling that android just isn't quite as fluid as IOS yet when scrolling quickly through things. There were other tablets on display at Freddy's the other day and the difference between the older iterations of Android and JB on the Nexus is simply night and day, I think its only another small update before Android becomes the better OS.


----------



## Malcolm

I'm personally unable to tell the difference between the fluidity of JB and iOS, as far as I've concerned JB has fully caught up. With GB and even ICS to a lesser extent it was noticeably less smooth.

The other day I was in Best Buy trolling some of the employees and stopped to try out the iPad 3 for the first time (never got around to messing with one before) and the UI is definitely just as smooth as JB is on my Nexus.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> Sorry.. I didn't go through google. Staples has a no questions asked 14-day return policy.
> 1) first purchased an 8gb
> then I wanted more space
> 2) second was a 16gb
> but I noticed either a faint flaw in the screen or dust under the glass
> 3) my third 16gb was the one I posted here on OCN (C70K batch)
> I returned it to staples for 2 reasons.
> 1) Staples had a $15 off $150 coupon.
> 2) I'm hoping for a C80K
> (It's not very hard for me to return them.. Staples is right down the street from me, and since I've had 3 different nexus 7's I can now easily unlock, root, install custom kernels.. and I know all the apps I need to throw back on a new device)
> ...I am really missing my Nexus 7 right about now though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd usually be using it to read some game of thrones right now...


Game of Thrones...man...the series is probably the best thing I've seen on cable television since the Sopranos.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> *It's pretty close to impossible to brick these bad boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Surprisingly no, they are hard to get hot. I was charging it and running it as hard as I could and it didn't even get much more than warm to the touch. My SGS3 gets way hotter and even that isn't too hot.


Definitely. Been doing a lot of reading about the stuff lately as this is really our first Android device (my phone is a crappy one from Cricket-all I need--and my girl's is an iPhone) but, I've seen how hard bricks are virtually impossible. Soft bricks can happen but usually only happen when flashing BETA stuff and can fixed pretty easily. Think I'll probably try an oc this weekend. Nothing too crazy.... just enough to get Dead Space rolling a bit better.

Really looking forward to getting the GlassTopia theme installed. It's looking good, just has a small issue with GMail atm.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

http://www.overclock.net/t/1295092/wanted-nexus-7/0_100#post_17952958


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1295092/wanted-nexus-7/0_100#post_17952958


Ya know.. seeing how much ppl are selling these for on ebay.. Your best bet is to probably just buy a new one..

But I'm pulling for u! Hopefully you get your hands on one. It's a solid 7" tablet!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> Ya know.. seeing how much ppl are selling these for on ebay.. Your best bet is to probably just buy a new one..
> But I'm pulling for u! Hopefully you get your hands on one. It's a solid 7" tablet!


Good advice unfortunately, these are £175 used on ebay, they only cost 160 brand new.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Oh I need a question answered by you guys!

I'm headed to Pennsylvania tonight and I want to get the Google Nav working. So I have to download the map area for offline mode from where I start to where I end? So I just download the maps and have my directions and its all good? I tested it out this morning driving into work without downloading maps and it was good for about 10mi till the map got super blurry like a low quality google map...so I just take it I'll download it when I've got wifi and I should be good right?

thanks guys! The map system looks awesome. Way faster/better/bigger than my Garmin.

I'm addicted to the game "X Construct"!!!!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Oh I need a question answered by you guys!
> I'm headed to Pennsylvania tonight and I want to get the Google Nav working. So I have to download the map area for offline mode from where I start to where I end? So I just download the maps and have my directions and its all good? I tested it out this morning driving into work without downloading maps and it was good for about 10mi till the map got super blurry like a low quality google map...so I just take it I'll download it when I've got wifi and I should be good right?
> thanks guys! The map system looks awesome. Way faster/better/bigger than my Garmin.
> I'm addicted to the game "X Construct"!!!!


I have done this a few times with mine, just be wifi connected when you start and get the directions downloaded. Once you are on your way some of the areas outside the path you are on may be kinda blurry.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Oh I need a question answered by you guys!
> I'm headed to Pennsylvania tonight and I want to get the Google Nav working. So I have to download the map area for offline mode from where I start to where I end? So I just download the maps and have my directions and its all good? I tested it out this morning driving into work without downloading maps and it was good for about 10mi till the map got super blurry like a low quality google map...so I just take it I'll download it when I've got wifi and I should be good right?
> thanks guys! The map system looks awesome. Way faster/better/bigger than my Garmin.
> I'm addicted to the game "X Construct"!!!!


X construct is ridiculously hard!


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> X construct is ridiculously hard!


hahahahaha, I just went to reach for my N7 to play... Empty case


----------



## falcon26

Well I did get my N7 a few days ago. And for a 7 inch it is by far the best one out their. Spec wise and looks.I just can't get used to the 7 inch screen. Its just to darn small for me. If google does release a 10 inch version like alot of experts are saying I will be all over that one...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I have done this a few times with mine, just be wifi connected when you start and get the directions downloaded. Once you are on your way some of the areas outside the path you are on may be kinda blurry.


Can I just download like 100mb of the map area that I need for my trip? All the way from Ohio to PA, where I'm going? I'd rather have great map quality and just download the map area is fine for me. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## wierdo124

You can only download like 80mb I believe.

I've herad that if you set up navigation while on wifi, then leave wifi, it'll still keep navigating perfectly though. If you make a wrong turn and it has to reroute it might get hairy though.


----------



## Malcolm




----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> You can only download like 80mb I believe.
> I've herad that if you set up navigation while on wifi, then leave wifi, it'll still keep navigating perfectly though. If you make a wrong turn and it has to reroute it might get hairy though.


right, if you take a wrong turn or something you are going to need wifi to get a new set of directions. I always carry my wifi hotspot in the car with me and if this happens I just turn it on, get the new directions and then turn it back off.

google navigation is one of the best features on the android platform imho. I gave my garmin away after I started using it on my droid X2.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*


Damm I mirin. I need to get my N7 rooted now.

On another note, this club has surpassed 10,000 views!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well I'm halfway to my destination tonight and let me tell u...Nav destroys battery life. I'll be happy to get 4hours.
Anyway, the offline mode works. I downloaded different portions of the map and it works just fine. Only wish when I downloaded it I could change my route without being WiFi connected... thank you panera for the WiFi. Lol

BTW. She thinks my tablet is sexy...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> BTW. She thinks my tablet is sexy...


The date is going according to plan, now just impress her with your knowledge around the wine menu and your sure to be a hit!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Well I'm halfway to my destination tonight and let me tell u...Nav destroys battery life. I'll be happy to get 4hours.
> Anyway, the offline mode works. I downloaded different portions of the map and it works just fine. Only wish when I downloaded it I could change my route without being WiFi connected... thank you panera for the WiFi. Lol
> *BTW. She thinks my tablet is sexy*...


Noice...







Start singing: "I'm too sexy for my tablet, too sexy for my tablet...."

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Encountered a strange issue again today. Is anyone else having apps disappear from the home screen? It's not a regular thing or, even a semi-regular thing, it only happens every-so-often and it's nothing crazy...the app will just disappear and I'll have to put it back from the app locker. Weird. It's happened to my KIII TV 3 New app and a Jewel game.

@Malcolm 8 days..? Man, I'm lucky to get 27-30 hours. Really need to do some work this weekend getting things flashed and tweaked.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Well I'm halfway to my destination tonight and let me tell u...Nav destroys battery life. I'll be happy to get 4hours.
> Anyway, the offline mode works. I downloaded different portions of the map and it works just fine. Only wish when I downloaded it I could change my route without being WiFi connected... thank you panera for the WiFi. Lol
> BTW. She thinks my tablet is sexy...


Even though you have saved your travel area offline navigation will not work unless you start it while connected to WiFi. Once you have nav set up you are good to go. Even if you don't download the route or area offline nav will download your main route, detour, and alternate routes in case they are needed.
The key is to get it started while on WiFi and make sure not to exit until you reach your destination.

BTW, the moko Slim style case with magnetic cover is awesome http://www.amazon.com/MoKo-Automatic-Function---Lifetime-Warranty/dp/B0083P0MI4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1345333658&sr=8-2&keywords=nexus+7+case
Update on the Moko Case:
Beautiful Case, fits well, appears to be well built. 2 issues. 1) causes nexus to overheat during 3D gaming. 2) Leather is cut a little to thick around glass, so when trying gestures which require swipe from outside the screen, they wont register.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> Even though you have saved your travel area offline navigation will not work unless you start it while connected to WiFi. Once you have nav set up you are good to go. Even if you don't download the route or area offline nav will download your main route, detour, and alternate routes in case they are needed.
> The key is to get it started while on WiFi and make sure not to exit until you reach your destination.
> BTW, the moko Slim style case with magnetic cover is awesome http://www.amazon.com/MoKo-Automatic-Function---Lifetime-Warranty/dp/B0083P0MI4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1345333658&sr=8-2&keywords=nexus+7+case


also, on the note of the nav usage draining your battery, it's the screen being on that is the drain on the battery.

oh my that case is hawt! If I buy another one my wife will kill me but.......doh


----------



## exzacklyright

woot! seems like it's lasting longer. 2 hours of games too!


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Horn should be coming out this week for android!!!


----------



## protzman

i know im late to the party by about a month, but hey i got a nexus for me and a nexus for my girlfriend otw








were so excited! First tablet for us, and first android device for me!

Cheers!


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> C8 is the "fixed" batch last I heard....some people have had mixed luck with C7 as well


not really sure what your saying (i've just skimmed the thread) but i get that your saying the og batch is c70 w/e that means and the newer ones are c80,
whats the difference, and also if i orderd one last night do you think i will get the newer one?

thanks!


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> not really sure what your saying (i've just skimmed the thread) but i get that your saying the og batch is c70 w/e that means and the newer ones are c80,
> whats the difference, and also if i orderd one last night do you think i will get the newer one?
> thanks!


Some of the beginning batches have had some screen lifting / screen problems. Supposedly the C80 batch and beyond will be checked out better.


----------



## protzman

ahh okay, hopefully since mine won't be shipping until this morning or tomorrow morning I should get the new ones!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Is there a way to disable the action bar while in games or apps on this thing. I know on the Asus you have the option to lock the bar, but I can't seem to find anything for a vanilla JB.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> Is there a way to disable the action bar while in games or apps on this thing. I know on the Asus you have the option to lock the bar, but I can't seem to find anything for a vanilla JB.


different launcher or custom rom I'm sure will allow you to hide/remove it.

Random update: keep an eye out for one of these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00852Y722/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00

I grabbed one for $17 and it's doubled the life of my N7


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Just found this little app. for $1.96 you have access to your external media without the need to root.

Nexus Media Importer


----------



## Rickles

If these had expandable memory....


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> If these had expandable memory....


Yeah.. But these tablets were made so ppl would use the google play store... (Not that I've used it yet..







)

Up, I take that back.. I've used it for a couple of free apps.. (dead trigger, avg free, file manager hd, ad away..)


----------



## protzman

I got it mostly for chilling around the house when im not gaming, and I just got all my textbooks as pdf's so this will rock for taking to school


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> I got it mostly for chilling around the house when im not gaming, and I just got all my textbooks as pdf's so this will rock for taking to school


hmm.. I'm really hoping my textbooks will be pdfs.. (MIS major.. we've gotta have pdf textbooks, right? lol)


----------



## protzman

Im computer sci major, tho my textbooks cost like 500, i went to good ole TPB and got em for $free.99.
lol, u should check there i have done this for 3 semesters now and saved atleast like 200 a semester.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Im computer sci major, tho my textbooks cost like 500, i went to good ole TPB and got em for $free.99.
> lol, u should check there i have done this for 3 semesters now and saved atleast like 200 a semester.


Hmm.. didn't realize they posted books.. +rep for this info my friend!


----------



## protzman

Yeah haha







but easily found 3 bucks in perfect PDF setup. Like ts broken down and has chapters and everything! The fourth one was someone that had scanned it so I might just buy that book haha







other 3 are like perfect condition!


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Yeah haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but easily found 3 bucks in perfect PDF setup. Like ts broken down and has chapters and everything! The fourth one was someone that had scanned it so I might just buy that book haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other 3 are like perfect condition!


Wow.. idk why i've never thought of looking there... (Well I didn't have a tablet before.. but I still could have used my laptop..)


----------



## protzman

Yepp! That's what I did used my laptop and now whenever my nexus gets here ill har my very own tablet! Pretty stoked! Works out tho because I didn't even think about this before hand I kinda just made a completely Impulsive decision to get it!


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> hmm.. I'm really hoping my textbooks will be pdfs.. (MIS major.. we've gotta have pdf textbooks, right? lol)


http://www.textbooknova.com/


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> http://www.textbooknova.com/


thx!


----------



## oomalikoo

serious question. Trade my touchpad for this?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

^^^
Yes - Even with TP running CM will be buggy, and lacking features - bulky and heavy. The only thing the TP has going for it is the screen size.


----------



## protzman

boo-freakin-yah ♥


----------



## Philistine

Ohai guise! Please add me to the club. I bought a Nexus 7 after someone at work stole my TouchPad.



16GB model
I paid $250 and bought it from the Google Play Store

So far I've rooted it and installed all the bells and whistles (Avast Anit-theft, Titanium Backup, SetCPU etc,) My favorite so far has to be installing MAME and using my PS3 controller to wirelessly play arcade games from my youth (Double Dragon, 1943, Night Striker etc.).


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine*
> 
> Ohai guise! Please add me to the club. I bought a Nexus 7 after someone at work stole my TouchPad.
> 
> 16GB model
> I paid $250 and bought it from the Google Play Store
> So far I've rooted it and installed all the bells and whistles (Avast Anit-theft, Titanium Backup, SetCPU etc,) My favorite so far has to be installing MAME and using my PS3 controller to wirelessly play arcade games from my youth (Double Dragon, 1943, Night Striker etc.).


So when u say u installed SetCPU.. that means you installed a kernel allowing for overclocking too, right?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

8GB model
Pre-ordered from Google Play Store
$209


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> 
> 8GB model
> Pre-ordered from Google Play Store
> $209


that case looks terrible, friend.


----------



## Djayness

I just did this overview on the tablet


----------



## protzman

wooo got mine! this thing is sweet


----------



## ElementR

16GB $196.73 after 7% tax @ GameStop I traded in and iPod Nanno and iPod Shuffle for $68. I can't wait to put a custom ROM on this.


----------



## nizda

yea return that case while u can. when I first got my nexus and was impatient for the official cases to come out I bought that. After 1 day I took it off, its design is poor to where you can hardly access scroll down menu, Google now slide up. A pain. For who was thinking about trading your touchpad for it, I have both and while I love the speed and everything that is the nexus 7, I just can't get used to the screen for everything, I use them equally and for me I got it for 150$ 32gb way back in the fire sale. Its just not worth it to give up for the nexus 7. If I never owned a larger tablet I would think differently. Personal preference at the end of the day. For me I love nexus devices in general and the support from the dev community. For those into rooting, custom roms. check out Morley's kernel it's ridiculous, I had it clocked to 1.6 and gpu @500 man that thing flys.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizda*
> 
> yea return that case while u can. when I first got my nexus and was impatient for the official cases to come out I bought that. After 1 day I took it off, its design is poor to where you can hardly access scroll down menu, Google now slide up. A pain. For who was thinking about trading your touchpad for it, I have both and while I love the speed and everything that is the nexus 7, I just can't get used to the screen for everything, I use them equally and for me I got it for 150$ 32gb way back in the fire sale. Its just not worth it to give up for the nexus 7. If I never owned a larger tablet I would think differently. Personal preference at the end of the day. For me I love nexus devices in general and the support from the dev community. For those into rooting, custom roms. check out Morley's kernel it's ridiculous, I had it clocked to 1.6 and gpu @500 man that thing flys.
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


I was gonna buy this then resell when surface comes out.


----------



## Stevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> serious question. Trade my touchpad for this?


Yes... the previous tablet I had was the touchpad and I found no use for it at all, I use this bad boy everyday. There is a big difference between the two. Now if HP still supported WebOS that would be a different story.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Just read that Splashtop 2 HD is free for a limited time. Go grab yours!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.splashtop.remote.pad.v2&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5zcGxhc2h0b3AucmVtb3RlLnBhZC52MiJd


----------



## Stevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> Just read that Splashtop 2 HD is free for a limited time. Go grab yours!
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.splashtop.remote.pad.v2&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5zcGxhc2h0b3AucmVtb3RlLnBhZC52MiJd


It's not 100% free. There is a fee to pay if you want the access anywhere pack.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

True, I didnt realize that until after installing and trying to connect to my home PC.
But...

_Notice: Existing Splashtop HD/THD users can receive 1-year free Anywhere Access by emailing us your SplashtopID and Gmail used for the original purchase: [email protected]_


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djayness*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did this overview on the tablet


Hey looks great.







Nice job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> wooo got mine! this thing is sweet


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> 16GB $196.73 after 7% tax @ GameStop I traded in and iPod Nanno and iPod Shuffle for $68. I can't wait to put a custom ROM on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1015734/


Welcome guys.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevo*
> 
> Yes... the previous tablet I had was the touchpad and I found no use for it at all, I use this bad boy everyday. There is a big difference between the two. Now if HP still supported WebOS that would be a different story.


the 7 inch screen is a downer though


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I found that once you tweak the fonts and the zoom levels its really not a issue at all. just bring the tablet closer to your face.


----------



## protzman

andriod noob here, keep in mind i haven't attempted anything yet so i will report back.
I have all of my music and pdf's on my desktop; to put them on my nexus is it as simple as going into windows explorer and dragging and dropping?

thanks









EDIT: Yepp it is lol, thought so


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> andriod noob here, keep in mind i haven't attempted anything yet so i will report back.
> I have all of my music and pdf's on my desktop; to put them on my nexus is it as simple as going into windows explorer and dragging and dropping?
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Yepp it is lol, thought so


I use Dropspot. It lets you transfer files over wifi via the app and whatever browser you use. The free version has a limit of 5MB max file size and the paid version is $1.99, worth it imo.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

The is also airdroid, and as far as o know there are no limitations. It also has a very slick GUI. 100% free.


----------



## protzman

okay well dl'ing airdriod as we speak, but i got my music no sweat, having a little trouble with pdf's though.
I moved them over to "downloads" in my nexus on windows explorer, but i can seem to find them anywhere on my actual device.
Any idea where they would be? Not in my magazines or books, and i also have adobe on my device and i cannot locate these pdf's from adobe either.

thx


----------



## protzman

Wow I take that completely back' sir dried kicks butt, that thing works like a charm 
+rep to you my friend!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

No problem.


----------



## crashdummy35

The Media Importer/Streaming App is done and it's working beautifully. Unrooted and relocked to test it and wow, it's amazing the job this guy did. I think I saw it posted a few pages back but here it is again, images to show it working on our N7--the main menu and streaming a 720p .mp4:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
























This is awesome for new owners or anyone not wanting to root/unlock. Knew it was only a matter of time... Here's the app: Nexus Media Importer.

Also, anyone interested in the ASUS Weather widget .apk? It's a version with Farenheit set as the default.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















You can resize it to cut out the bottom forecasts. I can't see how to change the text color, though..? Here it is if anyone wants it.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

ya, I posted about it a few pages back when I first came across it when trying to find a non-rooted solution. Before the update earlier this week it supports exFAT, but then he removed exFAT and now it supports only FAT/FAT32. still awesome little app though.

take warning to not unplug the OTG cable before unplugging your usb media or else your nexus will restart.


----------



## ElementR

Woot!









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Addictedtokaos

anyone try using subs (.srt) files with MX Player. Seems simple enough, just doesnt seem to like the files. get the message cannot read this file. Please make sure that the file is a valid subtitle file.

EDIT:
Figured it out. had to resave .srt file in ANSI format. works beautiful after that.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> ya, I posted about it a few pages back when I first came across it when trying to find a non-rooted solution. Before the update earlier this week it supports exFAT, but then he removed exFAT and now it supports only FAT/FAT32. still awesome little app though.
> *take warning to not unplug the OTG cable before unplugging your usb media or else your nexus will restart.*


Yeah I've been keeping up with it over on xda. I think Microsoft contacted him and told him to remove the support for the extension. Lame







I usually Handbrake our good movies down to 720p and get the files down to about 1-1.5 GB (for our flash drives) so it's cool. It even works with some of the really old flash drives I found in my desk drawer. He did a really good job. I'm sure a lot of new N7 owners will appreciate this app.

Thanks for the tip, too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Woot!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Nice


----------



## Addictedtokaos

havent played with handbrake in a while. I started using FreeMake video converter. Little more versatile. Have a profile setup for my nexus that gives me similar results. I set it for 2000 Kbps and on the nexus looks perfect.


----------



## $ilent

Front page updated with all new members! Dont forget to add the sig link:

****The Google Nexus 7 Owners Club****

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][SIZE=3][B][I][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1283105/google-nexus-7-owners-club]***The Google Nexus 7 Owners Club***[/URL][/I][/B][/SIZE][/CENTER]

If I've missed anybody out please let me know and ill add you!

Ive also added a link on the first page to an app on the play store that lets you use an OTG USB cable and usb flash drive without having to root your device. There are several reviews saying the app works, might be sueful for anyone wanting to use usb flash drive without rooting!

Thanks to Addictedtokaos for the heads up!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.homeysoft.nexususb.importer

Cheers


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> havent played with handbrake in a while. I started using FreeMake video converter. Little more versatile. Have a profile setup for my nexus that gives me similar results. I set it for 2000 Kbps and on the nexus looks perfect.


Hmm. I'm always open to new possibilities. FreeMake..? Gonna have to check that out. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DraXxus1549

So I woke up this morning and was greeted by this on my nexus.



Any ideas how I could fix this I'm already on my 4th unit -__-


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Any ideas how I could fix this I'm already on my 4th unit -__-


4th?!!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> So I woke up this morning and was greeted by this on my nexus.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas how I could fix this *I'm already on my 4th unit* -__-


Wow.

Have you tried a Factory Reset? Maybe it's just a small glitch? Reset. Might seem extreme but, 4 units already..? Man that sux.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> So I woke up this morning and was greeted by this on my nexus.
> 
> Any ideas how I could fix this I'm already on my 4th unit -__-


IS the issue the display? Looks like your brightness/contrast has messed up. If its that, like my defective Nexus 7, changing brightness settings and a reset does nothing. Ultimately it needed to be RMA'd.


----------



## protzman

Hey guys quick question, my gf's nexus had a dead pixel on t and we emailed google and they said they could send Another but I wasnt sure if they meant new one? Because it DANG sure better be a new one! They also said that They would hold 200 bucks for the time until the inspect it.

Has anyone else had this problem and is this something I should be worried about?
Because they Said they would charge for a new one if They "don't" find a problem which there is for sure!

Thanks


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Hey guys quick question, my gf's nexus had a dead pixel on t and we emailed google and they said they could send Another but I wasnt sure if they meant new one? Because it DANG sure better be a new one! They also said that They would hold 200 bucks for the time until the inspect it.
> Has anyone else had this problem and is this something I should be worried about?
> Because they Said they would charge for a new one if They "don't" find a problem which there is for sure!
> Thanks


They mean they are going to send a new pixel. Your going to be sent instructions from Google on how to install this in due course.


----------



## protzman

No need dude, I just wanted to know. Has anyone else had them hold money?


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> They mean they are going to send a new pixel. Your going to be sent instructions from Google on how to install this in due course.


LOL I want some pixels!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> No need dude, I just wanted to know. Has anyone else had them hold money?


This is typical. They probably will ship the new tablet before they receive yours. They want the $200 in case you don't send your tablet back.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> No need dude, I just wanted to know. Has anyone else had them hold money?


Lol I was just kidding, guess you dont have a sense of humour. What ElementR said is quite true.

Also what you think to my avatar?


----------



## DraXxus1549

They are shipping my 5th unit to me. I havent tried a factory reset mine as well I guess not much to lose.


----------



## $ilent

Christ DraXx I would be asking for more than a replacement unit if your gonna be on your 5th Nexus 7.

Thats taking the mick


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Christ DraXx I would be asking for more than a replacement unit if your gonna be on your 5th Nexus 7.
> Thats taking the mick


I saw someone on xda was on the 7th and Google refused anymore RMAs from them...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> I saw someone on xda was on the 7th and Google refused anymore RMAs from them...


if it's legitimate fault then Google can swivel on it they can't refuse.


----------



## protzman

yeah hahah 7 just means there is something wrong with the consumer


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> if it's legitimate fault then Google can swivel on it they can't refuse.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> yeah hahah 7 just means there is something wrong with the consumer


Yes. If they RMA'd 7 and Google said no to the next one they were trying to pull something IMO.

What ROMs are you guys running? Im using Glazed Jelly Bean but I'm looking for another good one to try. So far the other ones I have tried are not up to par of Glazed.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Hey not so fast haha, I will be on number 5 soon an all were legitimate, the first 3 had loose screens and this one has a faulty display. Could have had 7 bad ones haha.


----------



## protzman

Loose screen, please elaborate. Are you buying them from Google directly?


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Hey not so fast haha, I will be on number 5 soon an all were legitimate, the first 3 had loose screens and this one has a faulty display. Could have had 7 bad ones haha.


Yeah but Google also hasn't said no to you yet either.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Loose screen, please elaborate. Are you buying them from Google directly?


\

The left edge of the screen was loos and when pressed would give and discolorate the screen, it has been a pretty big issue for the first batch of Nexus's


----------



## protzman

Wow I think mine might be like that too... did The replacement you got fix that?
And din you have a problem explaining that to them?


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Wow I think mine might be like that too... did The replacement you got fix that?
> And din you have a problem explaining that to them?


No you shouldn't have any issues getting a replacement its a Google is well aware of the issue. The fourth replacement did fix the issue, the ones are supposed to have resolved the issue.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> No need dude, I just wanted to know. Has anyone else had them hold money?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> They mean they are going to send a new pixel. Your going to be sent instructions from Google on how to install this in due course.


They are going to cross ship: you will get a new N7 and then send that one back in--if you don't send the defective one back in they'll keep the money as payment. Totally legit. They know the N7's can have issues...







You're good man.


----------



## protzman

Thanks guys, well I honestly font see it as that big of an issue, it's only when I press fairly hard on the screen which normally I'm not really doing


----------



## windowszp

Bought a Nexus 7 for my mom lol yesterday @ gamestop. Honestly i am gonna buy one for myself too lol. this is awesome!!! It's the perfect size IMO and it's fast as hell. Good batery.


----------



## crashdummy35




----------



## Addictedtokaos

Anyone try Blood and Glory yet. I give it a














one of the better games if played on android. its like the android version of nintendo punchout. the sequel is due out soon.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Bought a Nexus 7 for my mom lol yesterday @ gamestop. Honestly i am gonna buy one for myself too lol. this is awesome!!! It's the perfect size IMO and it's fast as hell. Good batery.


I'm actually shopping one for her too, so that she wouldn't have to carry multiple books around with her all the time and can watch and show other ppl media when she wants. But the only issue is she's a bit old with tech so it might become an issue if I'm not there to help her set it up.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> Anyone try Blood and Glory yet. I give it a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the better games if played on android. its like the android version of nintendo punchout. the sequel is due out soon.


I love that game. Really nice graphically. Fun trying to use the combos and stuff.

Also, did you see Homey Soft has NTSF support working for the Media Importer app? He says it still needs more testing but, wow, he's really polishing the app up nicely. Might end up being the must have app for average Joes/Janes with nexus 7s.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

No, I didn't see the ntfs support. Nice.

We will have to make a "best of" Play thread. I know I've tried quite a few apps and like to test new ones as they come out.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Hey all, I got my nexus 7 about 4 days after release from the google play store. For me, this device is a laptop killer, it has an outstanding battery life and is a great complimentary device with my SGS3

I have a project I am currently working on, trying to get a USB microscope (the tube looking thing with lots of light) to display on android devices. Hardware wise I have everything working, all the drivers are operating correctly, the devices can power the device. Now I am learning to write myself an app to display the video stream. So much reading up on the developer documentation, this is my first foray into application development.



Fun stuff


----------



## protzman

Looks fun man and yeah I think I may as well sell my laptop considering I have 2 desktops at home. And yes again the battery life is outstanding


----------



## michintom

Ordered one yesterday and getting it tomorrow








Anyone recommend a case for it?


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> Hey all, I got my nexus 7 about 4 days after release from the google play store. For me, this device is a laptop killer, it has an outstanding battery life and is a great complimentary device with my SGS3
> 
> I have a project I am currently working on, trying to get a USB microscope (the tube looking thing with lots of light) to display on android devices. Hardware wise I have everything working, all the drivers are operating correctly, the devices can power the device. Now I am learning to write myself an app to display the video stream. So much reading up on the developer documentation, this is my first foray into application development.
> 
> 
> Fun stuff


Amazing work! I wish I knew his to do all that.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom*
> 
> Ordered one yesterday and getting it tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone recommend a case for it?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Function-Standby-feature-Android-Jellybean/dp/B008GSMRAY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346197628&sr=8-1

I got this for like £3, its well good and the stylus pen is actually quite useful!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I ordered a case of eBay, hopefully it will be here this week. I will take some photos when it does get in.

My work has said they will give me a bonus if I can get the microscope working wooooo


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> Hey all, I got my nexus 7 about 4 days after release from the google play store. For me, this device is a laptop killer, it has an outstanding battery life and is a great complimentary device with my SGS3
> 
> I have a project I am currently working on, trying to get a USB microscope (the tube looking thing with lots of light) to display on android devices. Hardware wise I have everything working, all the drivers are operating correctly, the devices can power the device. Now I am learning to write myself an app to display the video stream. So much reading up on the developer documentation, this is my first foray into application development.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun stuff


Good luck with that. Sounds interesting.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom*
> 
> Ordered one yesterday and getting it tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone recommend a case for it?


I ordered this one (in blue) but the price has gone waaaay up since I got it a couple of weeks ago. Used to be 9 dollars and change. Totally worth the 9 bucks but, now that it's 16 I think you can find better for about the same price or cheaper. This one is just $9.75 and it looks good. Might all come down to your own personal style preference, though. There are hundreds of N7 cases now.


----------



## mnkeyprince

im returning mine because of the left side of screen separation issue









yes i tried all the fixes


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I ordered this one (in blue) but the price has gone waaaay up since I got it a couple of weeks ago.


I have the Moko version of the case. If it is the same as the moko, they are well built and fit very well. The problem is that the pleather around the screen makes it difficult to swipe from the outside of the screen for things like the notification pane and swiping tabs in chrome. it also holds heat so mine will cause my nexus to overheat when playing 3d games...


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Good luck with that. Sounds interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered this one (in blue) but the price has gone waaaay up since I got it a couple of weeks ago. Used to be 9 dollars and change. Totally worth the 9 bucks but, now that it's 16 I think you can find better for about the same price or cheaper. This one is just $9.75 and it looks good. Might all come down to your own personal style preference, though. There are hundreds of N7 cases now.


Thanks for the link! I'll check out the case. Just got mine from UPS today.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom*
> 
> Thanks for the link! I'll check out the case. Just got mine from UPS today.


I HIGHLY recommend this case for the price!

^ it allows you to prop the tablet up on it's side, which also allows for half of the back of the tablet not to be covered by the case which is GREAT when gaming to keep the tablet cool.

(and the part of the tablet it airs out is normally the hotter side of the tablet)


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> I have the Moko version of the case. If it is the same as the moko, they are well built and fit very well. The problem is that the pleather around the screen makes it difficult to swipe from the outside of the screen for things like the notification pane and swiping tabs in chrome. it also holds heat so mine will cause my nexus to overheat when playing 3d games...


Haven't had any real issues with it. The top of the case face is like _right_ over the notifications hot spot but, there's a trick to it: Put the tip of your finger onto the corner-edge of the pleather, then, kinda roll your finger downwards while gently pressing. Brings the menu down for me every time. I'm going to make a video showing the Media Importer app working just to share with the Google+ circle and I'll show the trick in the video just for those that may need it. May vary case-to-case but it works for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom*
> 
> Thanks for the link! I'll check out the case. Just got mine from UPS today.


Nice. Enjoy it.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *michintom*
> 
> Thanks for the link! I'll check out the case. Just got mine from UPS today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HIGHLY recommend this case for the price!
> 
> ^ it allows you to prop the tablet up on it's side, which also allows for half of the back of the tablet not to be covered by the case which is GREAT when gaming to keep the tablet cool.
> 
> (and the part of the tablet it airs out is normally the hotter side of the tablet)
Click to expand...

I second that case. I love mine.


----------



## wierdo124

Not bad price. Should I wait for an official one or buy that one now









I might buy that case then buy the official dock when it comes out.


----------



## $ilent

guys

someone mentioned on here about rooting thier nexus 7 device, then running a custom profile and underclocking it to like 10mhz whilst idle. Firstly can this be done on the samsung galaxy S2 and secondly if so how would I do it pease?

I have literally no knowledge about rooting, I used to own iphone and that was simple just go to website jailbreakme and then it does everything itself.

thanks!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> guys
> someone mentioned on here about rooting thier nexus 7 device, then running a custom profile and underclocking it to like 10mhz whilst idle. Firstly can this be done on the samsung galaxy S2 and secondly if so how would I do it pease?
> I have literally no knowledge about rooting, I used to own iphone and that was simple just go to website jailbreakme and then it does everything itself.
> thanks!


Literally everything you need to know about rooting can be found on XDA's forum.

Find your phone and have fun: http://forum.xda-developers.com/index.php


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> guys
> 
> someone mentioned on here about rooting thier nexus 7 device, then running a custom profile and underclocking it to like 10mhz whilst idle. Firstly can this be done on the samsung galaxy S2 and secondly if so how would I do it pease?
> 
> I have literally no knowledge about rooting, I used to own iphone and that was simple just go to website jailbreakme and then it does everything itself.
> 
> thanks!


Have a look through this, goto thread for the S2, XDA-Developers is a one stop shop for anything to do with anything with a processor.

EDIT:

Beat me to it Kenny.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> Literally everything you need to know about rooting can be found on XDA's forum.
> Find your phone and have fun: http://forum.xda-developers.com/index.php


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> Have a look through this, goto thread for the S2, XDA-Developers is a one stop shop for anything to do with anything with a processor.
> 
> EDIT:
> Beat me to it Kenny.


merci beaucoup


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Once you root your device, download an app called SetCPU, this will let you set your processor speed depending on a set of rules you control, like if the screen is off, or when you have a particular app open, for example I downclock my processor to 300MHz maximum, the book reading application itself shouldn;t use much power, but android does things in your background, I have found I can get 5% or so decrease in battery usage, I read a lot so this works for me. Experiment and learn.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> Once you root your device, download an app called SetCPU, this will let you set your processor speed depending on a set of rules you control, like if the screen is off, or when you have a particular app open, for example I downclock my processor to 300MHz maximum, the book reading application itself shouldn;t use much power, but android does things in your background, I have found I can get 5% or so decrease in battery usage, I read a lot so this works for me. Experiment and learn.


I was hoping to do the same for my galaxy s2 and just bang it down to like 10mhz whilst screen is off, should save loads battery

im really confused by the whole rooting/unlocking thing on android, so I need to do both or just either? My galaxy s2 is also updated to 4.0.4, can this be unlocked?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> I HIGHLY recommend this case for the price!
> ^ it allows you to prop the tablet up on it's side, which also allows for half of the back of the tablet not to be covered by the case which is GREAT when gaming to keep the tablet cool.
> (and the part of the tablet it airs out is normally the hotter side of the tablet)


Wow. That case looks good for 11 bucks. Looks really sleek.

*@ $ilent:* This video kinda show the variations you can do with SetCPU.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> Once you root your device, download an app called SetCPU, this will let you set your processor speed depending on a set of rules you control, like if the screen is off, or when you have a particular app open, for example I downclock my processor to 300MHz maximum, the book reading application itself shouldn;t use much power, but android does things in your background, I have found I can get 5% or so decrease in battery usage, I read a lot so this works for me. Experiment and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping to do the same for my galaxy s2 and just bang it down to like 10mhz whilst screen is off, should save loads battery
> 
> im really confused by the whole rooting/unlocking thing on android, so I need to do both or just either? My galaxy s2 is also updated to 4.0.4, can this be unlocked?
Click to expand...

Rooting grants apps access to the system's lower level so to speak. Unlocking the bootloader allows you to run custom roms like cyanogenmod. You might as well do both though you don't need to actually flash roms through the unlocked bootloader if you don't want to. Samsung doesn't lock their phones down at all so the S2 is easy peasy compared to any Motorola. I currently have an S3 and run the stock rom with root.


----------



## jammo2k5

I'd like to join. Nexus 7 running Eclipse rom (not anymore) with the Trinity kernal.


And boy what a boost in performance it gives.

EDIT!
Paid 200 British Spondoolies (Yes that is a real currency, i checked), and it is a 16GB model
It is now running Paranoid android with the trinity kernel flashed over the top.


----------



## yakuzapuppy

Of the people who've had any issues with this tablet, how many only experienced them after having used it for a few weeks? My 7 just started making a faint clicking, like it's loose, on the left side directly opposite of the power/volume buttons. And my screen is a little spongy now midway down the long sides. None of this has had any effect on operation (so far), but I'm past my return period for MacMall. Should I plunk down some cash for a SquareTrade warranty or give Asus a call or what? I've been very, very lucky in that I've never had to RMA or have anything I've bought sent in for repair, ever.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> I'd like to join. Nexus 7 running Eclipse rom with the Trinity kernal.
> 
> And boy what a boost in performance it gives.


Nitro makes great Eclipse ROMs, I run it on my RAZR. Try the Glazed Jelly Bean ROM for the N7, you can find it on XDA.

Can you point me in the direction to of a guide to install a custom kernel? I already have CWM and a ROM but I'm not familiar with flashing kernels.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

FYI, Horn is out on Android($6.94). Downloading now!


----------



## TLCH723

For those who got a RMA, I have a question on how did they bill you.

Is it something like this:
Charged 200/250 when you first purchased it.
Submit the RMA and hold 200/250 on your credit card.
Returned the defect unit and unhold the 200/250 on your credit card.

Anyone got charged twice, meaning didnt get a refund until you submit a claim to your credit card and NOT Google??
Or anyone got refunded twice, meaning they unhold the 200/250 and then pay you an extra 200/250??


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Nitro makes great Eclipse ROMs, I run it on my RAZR. Try the Glazed Jelly Bean ROM for the N7, you can find it on XDA.
> 
> Can you point me in the direction to of a guide to install a custom kernel? I already have CWM and a ROM but I'm not familiar with flashing kernels.


Just find the latest *.zip of the kernel and flash it with CWM or i did mine with TWRP. Just backup your device first in case of any wary behavior of the device.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> I already have CWM and a ROM but I'm not familiar with flashing kernels.


Like jammo said, flash it like anything else.

Kernel threads usually have installation instructions too.


----------



## lightsout

What's up guys. Considering selling my tf300 to get one of these. I have a galaxy nexus and i love the awesome dev support. Plus to flash roms on my tf300 you have to use the asus unlock tool which voids your warranty.

Anyone got an opinion? They are basically the same hardware but the nexus screen is smaller. I have some experience with the Kindle fire so i think I'd be ok with the 7 inch screen.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What's up guys. Considering selling my tf300 to get one of these. I have a galaxy nexus and i love the awesome dev support. Plus to flash roms on my tf300 you have to use the asus unlock tool which voids your warranty.
> Anyone got an opinion? They are basically the same hardware but the nexus screen is smaller. I have some experience with the Kindle fire so i think I'd be ok with the 7 inch screen.


Unlocking the bootloader on the nexus 7 voids warranty but it can be locked again... surely the Tf300 has a similar thing going on it?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What's up guys. Considering selling my tf300 to get one of these. I have a galaxy nexus and i love the awesome dev support. Plus to flash roms on my tf300 you have to use the asus unlock tool which voids your warranty.
> Anyone got an opinion? They are basically the same hardware but the nexus screen is smaller. I have some experience with the Kindle fire so i think I'd be ok with the 7 inch screen.


Your warranty is not void:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Simply put, as long as you do not hard brick the device or burn it out with some crazy voltage, then they have to honor your warranty.

Also, you'd be kind of downgrading by going TF300 to a Nexus 7.

I just saw a video yesterday of a guy flashing a TF300 and it looked about the same as the N7.... I'll see if I can find it and shoot it to you.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://youtu.be/zSTf6ZY4NGo?hd=1



He has annotation links to the other videos for unlocking/rooting the TF300. I'd roll with that, bro. That TF300 is a great tab.


----------



## lightsout

The problem is the tf300 bootloader can not be re locked. The app used needs an Internet connection and sends your serial to asus. So I don't want to risk bricking it and them charging me to fix it.

Plus there are very few roms. Nexus 7 is like the galaxy nexus. Every group out there has a rom for it.


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah nothing's gonna touch the Nexus for custom ROMs. It pretty much stole every other tablet's thunder with the exception of the iPad.


----------



## DevilDriver

Just got my nexus 7 a few days ago and am loving it. Will edit post with pics later to join club. Haven't done much digging yet, but are there any good Roms you all recommend trying out?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Just got my nexus 7 a few days ago and am loving it. Will edit post with pics later to join club. Haven't done much digging yet, but are there any good Roms you all recommend trying out?
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I'm using paranoid android with the trinity kernel flashed over the top. It is very solid so far and the PPI options this rom has are awesome.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I was running paranoid android on the N7, but have since switched to the cyanogenmod 10 nightlies. Paranoid android was good, it has some great user interface tweaks, but I have run cyanogenmod on my android devices for a year and a half now, so I stick to what I like. I can do the interface mods separate to the ROM too so that isn't a huge issue.


----------



## protzman

okay i couldn't resist all of this talk, and dont judge me, i want to learn not be made fun of









correct this if im wrong:

rooting is the android equivalent of jail breaking?
custom rom's. is this just like tweaks and stuff to say the lockscreen, ect..?

inform me guys i wanna be in the know!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> okay i couldn't resist all of this talk, and dont judge me, i want to learn not be made fun of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> correct this if im wrong:
> 
> rooting is the android equivalent of jail breaking?
> custom rom's. is this just like tweaks and stuff to say the lockscreen, ect..?
> 
> inform me guys i wanna be in the know!


Rooting is similar to jailbreaking yes. Its essentially gaining admin control of the entire device. To allow for mods etc.

Custom roms are a whole new operating system you flash. They are of course tweaked versions of android. But it is more than just a lock screen or a nav bar mod. You will wipe the original OS.

Also rooting doesn't enable you to flash roms. You will also neet a custom bootloader like CWM. This allows you to flash/backup/restore roms outside of the OS. Similar to a bios I guess.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You will wipe the original OS.


Not necessarily, I have a Verizon Razr and the only way to install a ROM is along side the original Android OS. Verizon locked the bootloader. It is nice though because I can toggle between the custom and stock ROM if needed.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> okay i couldn't resist all of this talk, and dont judge me, i want to learn not be made fun of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> correct this if im wrong:
> rooting is the android equivalent of jail breaking?
> custom rom's. is this just like tweaks and stuff to say the lockscreen, ect..?
> inform me guys i wanna be in the know!


Using the Nexus Root Toolkit v1.5.3 I did this this weekend;


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























It's the Glasstopia theme for the stock ROM. Before we got our Nexus 7 I knew absolutely _ZERO_ about Android customizing. The 2 main Tool Kits posted xda make it literally nothing more than a series of mouse clicks to do things like unlock, root, flash a theme, or install something "bigger" like a custom ROM or kernel.

Custom ROMs and kernels allow some serious control over cpu/gpu speeds and voltages. When the Nexus 7 is asleep or in 2D mode it can run at really low volts/speeds and get great battery life; when it goes 3D (like gaming) it'll overclock and blow anything around out of the water.

Or, check this out--recording 720p video using a Nexus 7 : 720p Recording. If they make a flashable .zip file for that it'll be nothing more than a series of mouse clicks (using one of the Tool Kits) to get that on your Nexus 7.

imo, it's totally worth unlocking and rooting.


----------



## PinkPenguin

Here is my 16Gb rooted and unlocked Nexus 7:



Running stock ROM with trinity Kernel oc'd to 1.6Ghz







and I must say I love it to pieces.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Using the Nexus Root Toolkit v1.5.3 I did this this weekend;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Glasstopia theme for the stock ROM. Before we got our Nexus 7 I knew absolutely _ZERO_ about Android customizing. The 2 main Tool Kits posted xda make it literally nothing more than a series of mouse clicks to do things like unlock, root, flash a theme, or install something "bigger" like a custom ROM or kernel.
> Custom ROMs and kernels allow some serious control over cpu/gpu speeds and voltages. When the Nexus 7 is asleep or in 2D mode it can run at really low volts/speeds and get great battery life; when it goes 3D (like gaming) it'll overclock and blow anything around out of the water.
> Or, check this out--recording 720p video using a Nexus 7 : 720p Recording. If they make a flashable .zip file for that it'll be nothing more than a series of mouse clicks (using one of the Tool Kits) to get that on your Nexus 7.
> imo, it's totally worth unlocking and rooting.


+rep, getting my 4th Nexus 7 today, and after unlocking/rooting/installing trinity kernel, I'll def be editing the xml file for 720p recording (should be relatively ez to do in notepad)









Reasons for this being my 4th N7 if anyone was curious.. (and yes, I unlocked, rooted, installed kernels, and installed a ton of apps for each device.. Only to wipe each one and return it to stock settings, lol)

1) My first N7 was an 8gb (to small IMO)
2) My second N7 had a dead pixel
3) My third N7 was perfect as far as I could tell, but It was a C70K model and I paid 250 plus 7% sales tax.
4) I'm hoping this is the last one I buy, lol.. I'm hoping it's a C80K or above model and I only paid 235 plus tax ($250 total)


----------



## oomalikoo

I can't find a 8gb.







if anyone bought one and would like to upgrade ill take it.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wierdo124

Those running trinity, don't upgrade to the 100A kernel. Many users including me are getting major problems with it.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Those running trinity, don't upgrade to the 100A kernel. Many users including me are getting major problems with it.


thanks for posting, I'm using alpha96 atm and just saw the 100 posted.


----------



## Stevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> +rep, getting my 4th Nexus 7 today, and after unlocking/rooting/installing trinity kernel, I'll def be editing the xml file for 720p recording (should be relatively ez to do in notepad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasons for this being my 4th N7 if anyone was curious.. (and yes, I unlocked, rooted, installed kernels, and installed a ton of apps for each device.. Only to wipe each one and return it to stock settings, lol)
> 1) My first N7 was an 8gb (to small IMO)
> 2) My second N7 had a dead pixel
> 3) My third N7 was perfect as far as I could tell, but It was a C70K model and I paid 250 plus 7% sales tax.
> 4) I'm hoping this is the last one I buy, lol.. I'm hoping it's a C80K or above model and I only paid 235 plus tax ($250 total)


I'm kinda confused on what was the issue with your 3rd one?

I have a C60K and there is no issue. Now this is my second unit, the screen was lifting on my first one but I don't have any defects with this one.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Those running trinity, don't upgrade to the 100A kernel. Many users including me are getting major problems with it.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for posting, I'm using alpha96 atm and just saw the 100 posted.
Click to expand...

No problem. It's locking up devices left and right. I had four reboots in like 10 minutes...couldn't do anything. Some apps work fine but some apps just crash the device.


----------



## rrims

Just picked up a 16gig version for home/work use and i love it so far!

Will post a picture to join thr club once i get off the couch.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevo*
> 
> I'm kinda confused on what was the issue with your 3rd one?
> I have a C60K and there is no issue. Now this is my second unit, the screen was lifting on my first one but I don't have any defects with this one.


I was worried it'd have an issue w/ it because it wasn't from the C80 (or higher) batch. Plus I saved $20 by returning it and buying it again. (staples had a $15 off anything over $150)

I did the 720p video tweak. (SUPER ez to do. Just open up in notepad and paste in the 720p code) Vid's r now awesome! Wish it changed pics to 720p too..


----------



## rrims

Here's my proof:










EDIT:

Model: 16 Gig
Retailer: Walmart
Price: $250 (279 with tax)


----------



## Philistine

A couple quick questions,

Does installing a kernel factory reset the device like installing a ROM?

The Trinity kernel looks like a good starting point. Anyone have a kernel recommendation?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine*
> 
> A couple quick questions,
> Does installing a kernel factory reset the device like installing a ROM?
> The Trinity kernel looks like a good starting point. Anyone have a kernel recommendation?


It does not, however do a full backup of the device to be safe.


----------



## nizda

I wouldn't use that kernel, use Motley's kernel grab it at this URL http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1775798

Also grab a copy of the default stock kernel I'm pretty sure it's also on his front page somewhere, just in case you ever need to RMA it or what not. I use his newest w/ 484gpu oc, works awesome and anything higher a lot of us were getting very hot nexus's especially if you wanna throw on 1.6hhz on the CPU oc as well. The dev motley has done a lot with the kernel, its stable overclocks well and most importantly he knows what he's doing. Definitely do a CWM backup as stated above after you root-unlock your device and lastly, unless your familiar with adb etc.. then I suggest using something such as this to do the initial root-unlock http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1809195


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizda*
> 
> I wouldn't use that kernel, use Motley's kernel grab it at this URL http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1775798
> Also grab a copy of the default stock kernel I'm pretty sure it's also on his front page somewhere, just in case you ever need to RMA it or what not. I use his newest w/ 484gpu oc, works awesome and anything higher a lot of us were getting very hot nexus's especially if you wanna throw on 1.6hhz on the CPU oc as well. The dev motley has done a lot with the kernel, its stable overclocks well and most importantly he knows what he's doing. Definitely do a CWM backup as stated above after you root-unlock your device and lastly, unless your familiar with adb etc.. then I suggest using something such as this to do the initial root-unlock http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1809195


I've used a few different revisions of the Trinity kernel, and they were all rock solid. However, I'm thinking about grabbing motley's kernel.. An oc to the gpu would be nice.

Is the GPU system controlled, or is it locked w/ in the kernel at the 484MHz oc?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> I've used a few different revisions of the Trinity kernel, and they were all rock solid. However, I'm thinking about grabbing motley's kernel.. An oc to the gpu would be nice.
> Is the GPU system controlled, or is it locked w/ in the kernel at the 484MHz oc?


I just downloaded the motley kernels too, I have been using Trinity and only had some bad overheating on one of the alphas I used, alpha96 has been playing well. Another thing I really do like about trinity is the app you can get to adjust settings and also has download links to the latest kernels.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.derkernel.tkt&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5kZXJrZXJuZWwudGt0Il0.


----------



## pez

Being an iPad owner, while using my brother's Nexus 7, I really enjoyed it. I also owned a Galaxy Nexus, and absolutely loved that, too. Overall a very solid device, and it gave me a new respect for smaller tabs.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So think I know what's making my tablet screen bug out. Usually after awhile the touchscreen will start bugging out. The screen in some of the corners and center area starts to get really warm to the touch on the glass. I feel like its bugging out because it can't detect the heat from my finger because of the back of the screen is hotter than my finger touching it... Is there anything I should do? I don't feel its that big of an issue to RMA it, just so long as I don't game on it for longer than an hour at a time, I just have to let her cool down I guess....

I haven't rooted or overclocked anything on it. Dunno how to root or anyway, total noob to android. Should I root it? Is it really necessary to root it? I like the look of it so I don't think customizing the look of the tablet will be huge with me. I love the battery life so overclocking might not be the best right? And I figure with my screen issue with it getting hot, maybe overclocking isn't good either for heat...

Could it be because the backlight is on near the highest? Like that's the reason its producing more heat? I'll get my thermal gun and record the screen temps when I get home and use it tonight.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So think I know what's making my tablet screen bug out. Usually after awhile the touchscreen will start bugging out. The screen in some of the corners and center area starts to get really warm to the touch on the glass. I feel like its bugging out because it can't detect the heat from my finger because of the back of the screen is hotter than my finger touching it... Is there anything I should do? I don't feel its that big of an issue to RMA it, just so long as I don't game on it for longer than an hour at a time, I just have to let her cool down I guess....
> I haven't rooted or overclocked anything on it. Dunno how to root or anyway, total noob to android. Should I root it? Is it really necessary to root it? I like the look of it so I don't think customizing the look of the tablet will be huge with me. I love the battery life so overclocking might not be the best right? And I figure with my screen issue with it getting hot, maybe overclocking isn't good either for heat...
> Could it be because the backlight is on near the highest? Like that's the reason its producing more heat? I'll get my thermal gun and record the screen temps when I get home and use it tonight.


I always leave my backlight on the lowest setting. (I <3 battery life)

unlocking/rooting is actually really ez. I've never worked w/ android either, but I just followed a simple youtube vid and used the unlocking tools that were suggested.

Overclocking may not be your thing.. But undervolting is where the party's at! lower temps and better battery life


----------



## Addictedtokaos

not sure if this has been posted earlier in the thread or not but Blood and Glory: Legend is out, and so far I am amazed to the improvements they have done. If you looking for an amazing time free time killer download B&G: legend!


----------



## Shadow of Intent

We finally got the Nexus 7 in at work this week and we sold out on the same day, such demand for it.

Im thinking about getting one as a kinda compliment tablet to my tf300, I find I use the transformer with the keyboard dock about 95% of the time so its being used more like a laptop instead of a tablet. Ive got a few games on it that would feel nicer to play on a smaller and lighter device.

I can get a measly 10% off at work so it'll bring it down to £180 here in the UK which is a bargain for that tablet.

My only worry is that ill end up with so many different devices, I have the transformer and a HTC sensation XE which may upgraded to a larger phone once they reveal the next Nexus phones. I also want a microsoft surface pro to do design work on when they get released too.

Any thoughts?


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> We finally got the Nexus 7 in at work this week and we sold out on the same day, such demand for it.
> Im thinking about getting one as a kinda compliment tablet to my tf300, I find I use the transformer with the keyboard dock about 95% of the time so its being used more like a laptop instead of a tablet. Ive got a few games on it that would feel nicer to play on a smaller and lighter device.
> I can get a measly 10% off at work so it'll bring it down to £180 here in the UK which is a bargain for that tablet.
> My only worry is that ill end up with so many different devices, I have the transformer and a HTC sensation XE which may upgraded to a larger phone once they reveal the next Nexus phones. I also want a microsoft surface pro to do design work on when they get released too.
> Any thoughts?


Let me respond w/ a question: what will the nexus 7 give you that the other devices don't? (make a list)

*If I were you.. I wouldn't get one.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Well what im finding is im not using the TF300 as a tablet, so alot of the apps and games don't get played. I may just wait to see what phones get released soon though. If I went upto a 5" phone then that would probably do the job instead.


----------



## Hogwasher

Bought myself one a couple of weeks ago. Let my daughter play with it in the bed. In the morning my wife went to get her up and stepped on it..., broke the screen :-(


----------



## protzman

hurt


----------



## Hogwasher

Yeah replacement screens are $130 and out of stock


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Bought myself one a couple of weeks ago. Let my daughter play with it in the bed. In the morning my wife went to get her up and stepped on it..., broke the screen :-(


Me and my nexus just cried


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Bought myself one a couple of weeks ago. Let my daughter play with it in the bed. In the morning my wife went to get her up and stepped on it..., broke the screen :-(


if you're not too invested in the Google Play ecosystem you could always go amazon









$199 (can't remember if its 159 or 199~) Kindle Fire HD 7"
TI OMAP 4470 downclocked to 1.2ghz
really nice 1280x800 screen.

I'm sure there will be a hack soon enough for google play or some custom ROM.

Theres also a $299 (I think) Kindle Fire HD 8.9" with a 1920x1200 16GB model or $499 with LTE~

edit: Thats 259PPI for you folks thinking about figures vs the iPad 3/New iPad
edit 2: fixed some figures. Type the wrong price


----------



## Hogwasher

yeah I'm likely to buy the 8.9 as soon as a stable jelly bean rom is released. My son has the OG fire and the roms aren't that stable(trouble with charging) and boot looping


----------



## wierdo124

I'm not overly impressed with Amazon's show. 4470 is trash compared to Tegra 3 (they say it's better, I call bull). The Galaxy Nexus has a 4460 (same as the 7 inch Fire HD, the 8.9 has the 4470), and we all know the Galaxy Nexus doesn't have a ton of firepower under the hood. It gets blown out of the water by an SIII, which in some ways gets thrashed by a Tegra 3. Having both an SIII and a N7, they ain't far apart honestly. The only reason they went with the OMAP4 is because TI gave them a sweet deal because they're trying to unload them to gear up for OMAP5.

I also am somewhat expecting Amazon to have the bootloader locked up. They started fighting it last year after the Fire launched, I think they'll utilize the onboard TI efuse deal that Motorola has loved all these years.

As far as the 4G, it was idiotic to go with ATT for a 4G carrier instead of Verizon. ATT doesn't have hardly any LTE coverage yet.

For shame, Bezos.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I'm not overly impressed with Amazon's show. 4470 is trash compared to Tegra 3 (they say it's better, I call bull). The Galaxy Nexus has a 4460 (same as the 7 inch Fire HD, the 8.9 has the 4470), and we all know the Galaxy Nexus doesn't have a ton of firepower under the hood. It gets blown out of the water by an SIII, which in some ways gets thrashed by a Tegra 3. Having both an SIII and a N7, they ain't far apart honestly. The only reason they went with the OMAP4 is because TI gave them a sweet deal because they're trying to unload them to gear up for OMAP5.
> I also am somewhat expecting Amazon to have the bootloader locked up. They started fighting it last year after the Fire launched, I think they'll utilize the onboard TI efuse deal that Motorola has loved all these years.
> As far as the 4G, it was idiotic to go with ATT for a 4G carrier instead of Verizon. ATT doesn't have hardly any LTE coverage yet.
> For shame, Bezos.


the OMAP 4770 *isn't bad*. Its definitely way better than the 4460.
It uses the SGX 544 GPU (essentially half of the A5 chip which uses a SGX544MP2) vs the SGX 540 (which is quite dated. I had it on my old OG SGS)

I guess it'll depend on what the consumer will want. Some will already have invested in amazon......so why would they go google play?
But hey.....competition=hopefully lower price for other products









Rumors flying around that HTC is going to release a new 7" tablet (Flyer 2) sometime soon with a price point that competes directly with the N7.


----------



## $ilent

Front page updated folks!

Still seeing new members which is briliant, keep them pictures coming!


----------



## mtbiker033

has anyone tried trinity TSVZ-ALPHA110?

eh what the heck, trying it now...oh sweet trinity boot animation!!









ok wierd, the notes say this gives up to 1600mhz cpu clock but after installing it I can only go up to 1400mhz, using alpha96 I could go up to 1700hmz?


----------



## wierdo124

I rolled back to 96 after 100. I read 110 was also having youtube reboot problems.


----------



## oomalikoo

i just bought one from staples, where do i get the extras? Like the transformer movie?


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> i just bought one from staples, where do i get the extras? Like the transformer movie?


It's already on there. Just link your gmail account to it and it will appear in "Play movies & TV"


----------



## oomalikoo




----------



## oomalikoo

how do i root this? I need it to be tablet like, I personally dont appreciate how the the status bar doesnt inform me of anything like in touchpad :/

edit: would like to hold it sideways too :/


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> how do i root this? I need it to be tablet like, I personally dont appreciate how the the status bar doesnt inform me of anything like in touchpad :/
> edit: would like to hold it sideways too :/


Doesn't inform you? How doesn't it inform you?

But if you need to root it, check page one of this thread.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> how do i root this?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+root+nexus+7


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> how do i root this? I need it to be tablet like, I personally dont appreciate how the the status bar doesnt inform me of anything like in touchpad :/
> edit: would like to hold it sideways too :/


try the holo launcher in the play store. it allows for landscape and other cool tweaks. in regards to notifications, it should be like any other android OS


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> try the holo launcher in the play store. it allows for landscape and other cool tweaks. in regards to notifications, it should be like any other android OS


I'm not sure if just a launcher will do what he wants.

The Paranoid ROM is right up his alley.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1800268


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Doesn't inform you? How doesn't it inform you?
> But if you need to root it, check page one of this thread.


Root using the nexus toolkit google it for a dowload. Then install rommanager from google play go to the build.prop editor on the second tab and scroll right to the bottom and change LCD density to 160 and it will default into tablet mode.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

If anyone is looking for a good PDF reader for mags or whatever, may I recommend Mantono Reader
Fast page rendering. Best PDF viewer Ive seen so far.


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Root using the nexus toolkit google it for a dowload. Then install rommanager from google play go to the build.prop editor on the second tab and scroll right to the bottom and change LCD density to 160 and it will default into tablet mode.


Ummm.... I didnt ask how to root it.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Root using the nexus toolkit google it for a dowload. Then install rommanager from google play go to the build.prop editor on the second tab and scroll right to the bottom and change LCD density to 160 and it will default into tablet mode.


i dont see build.prop anywhere.

edit: u meant toolbox lite


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Ummm.... I didnt ask how to root it.


Oops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> i dont see build.prop anywhere.
> edit: u meant toolbox lite


Yeah or pro. I bought it because it is a really awesome tool for ROM management.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Front page updated folks!
> Still seeing new members which is briliant, keep them pictures coming!


You seem to have missed me out.


----------



## WeimTime

So I just ordered my Nexus 7 and I was wondering what a good case would be


----------



## wierdo124

When's this freaking pogo dock gonna launch? I've got some voice deep inside me hoping to god it supports HDMI by some divine act.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> When's this freaking pogo dock gonna launch? I've got some voice deep inside me hoping to god it supports HDMI by some divine act.


LOL, seriously doubt it'll include hdmi out


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeimTime*
> 
> So I just ordered my Nexus 7 and I was wondering what a good case would be


I bought this and love it! (I paid $6 though..)


----------



## kpreet1996

Bought the 16GB version from EB games here in AU for $299


----------



## WeimTime

price is great though. Quality doesn't look too bad. Thanks for the reply! I appreciate it!


----------



## WeimTime

Hey do any of you Nexus owners recommend getting screen protectors? If so, which ones?


----------



## kpreet1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeimTime*
> 
> Hey do any of you Nexus owners recommend getting screen protectors? If so, which ones?


ive ordered this one http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Anti-Glare-Matte-Screen-Protector-LCD-Guard-Shield-Google-Nexus-7-New-Tablet-/390445821532?pt=AU_TabletAccessories&hash=item5ae8626e5c#ht_1875wt_1139 i might get it within the next week or so


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WeimTime*
> 
> So I just ordered my Nexus 7 and I was wondering what a good case would be
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this and love it! (I paid $6 though..)
Click to expand...

I bought what looks to be the same case: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008IEGS9W/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00 Only $8.95! I really do like it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeimTime*
> 
> Hey do any of you Nexus owners recommend getting screen protectors? If so, which ones?


I've been using Martin Fields screen protectors for years now on my mobile devices (PSP, a couple phones, Garmin 60CX, TouchPad and now my Nexus 7). They are a bit more money but they are the only screen protector that I've found that is completely unnoticeable. After you apply it you don't even see it and more importantly the screen retains its smooth glass like feel. They are worth every penny.

http://www.martinfields.com/US/MFOP-GoogleNexus7


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine*
> 
> I bought what looks to be the same case: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008IEGS9W/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00 Only $8.95! I really do like it.
> I've been using Martin Fields screen protectors for years now on my mobile devices (PSP, a couple phones, Garmin 60CX, TouchPad and now my Nexus 7). They are a bit more money but they are the only screen protector that I've found that is completely unnoticeable. After you apply it you don't even see it and more importantly the screen retains its smooth glass like feel. They are worth every penny.
> http://www.martinfields.com/US/MFOP-GoogleNexus7


so many rip offs that are like the same case lol.. i got this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008D2POAS/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00


----------



## WeimTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine*
> 
> I bought what looks to be the same case: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008IEGS9W/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00 Only $8.95! I really do like it.
> I've been using Martin Fields screen protectors for years now on my mobile devices (PSP, a couple phones, Garmin 60CX, TouchPad and now my Nexus 7). They are a bit more money but they are the only screen protector that I've found that is completely unnoticeable. After you apply it you don't even see it and more importantly the screen retains its smooth glass like feel. They are worth every penny.
> http://www.martinfields.com/US/MFOP-GoogleNexus7


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpreet1996*
> 
> ive ordered this one http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Anti-Glare-Matte-Screen-Protector-LCD-Guard-Shield-Google-Nexus-7-New-Tablet-/390445821532?pt=AU_TabletAccessories&hash=item5ae8626e5c#ht_1875wt_1139 i might get it within the next week or so


I went ahead and got this:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008FLYROG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

It's really hard to figure out what a decnt case is and screen protectors. Essentailly most of the do what you want them to, after that, it's really just how you want it to look. I saw a case with a custom wood fishish that ran for $60. It was really pretty looking but so unecessary.

As for the screen protectors, I never researched how durable the screen on the nexus is. Is it as durable as the new Ipad? I found that with my mom's ipad, screen protectors weren't really necessary.

How does thee Nexus test out in screen durability?

And man that screen protctor is expensive! It's absolutely ridiculous! But with so many on the market today it's hard to really distinguish whats best economically, what's the most durable out fo the bunch, and what has the best perks (ie lifetime supply [yes i actually found one with a lifetime supply policy]).

Is there some kind of consumer review on screen protectors on the market right now? An article maybe?

I'm completely new to the whole tablet thing so I have no clue where to start.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> You seem to have missed me out.


Sorry buddy my mistake!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeimTime*
> 
> So I just ordered my Nexus 7 and I was wondering what a good case would be


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpreet1996*
> 
> Bought the 16GB version from EB games here in AU for $299


Adding you all now thanks!!


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeimTime*
> 
> Hey do any of you Nexus owners recommend getting screen protectors? If so, which ones?


I believe the Nexus 7 has gorrila glass 2, though I could be mistaken. I don't plan on getting one nor do I think it will be one unless you are throwing it in a purse or very cluttered back pack.


----------



## $ilent

I think its got corning glass.


----------



## TLCH723

*720p recording.*
XDA Developers

Gonna try when I have time. Weekend just passed. gonna have to wait until the next one.

To OP: I think you should put this on the first post under mod.


----------



## $ilent

how is he doing that? with the front cam?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeimTime*
> 
> As for the screen protectors, I never researched how durable the screen on the nexus is. Is it as durable as the new Ipad? I found that with my mom's ipad, screen protectors weren't really necessary.
> How does thee Nexus test out in screen durability?


I found that my TF201 with gorilla glass doesnt need a screen protector. But on my nexus with the corning glass I already have micro scratches. You dont see them when the device is on, but you see them with the screen off in good light.

I went with the Spigen Crystal Clear. Supposedly one of the best screen protectors out there. It comes with a cloth, squeegee. Just make sure to install these things in area that is nearly dust free, with good light, wear gloves, and turn your device off so it doesnt attract any particles.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeimTime*
> 
> Is there some kind of consumer review on screen protectors on the market right now? An article maybe?
> I'm completely new to the whole tablet thing so I have no clue where to start.


I just use google search and do my own personal research. with anything these days its best not to really on "consumer reviews" as they are usually funded by someone . I tend to trust more what people post in forums of their own experiences.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I'm not overly impressed with Amazon's show. 4470 is trash compared to Tegra 3 (they say it's better, I call bull). The Galaxy Nexus has a 4460 (same as the 7 inch Fire HD, the 8.9 has the 4470), and we all know the Galaxy Nexus doesn't have a ton of firepower under the hood. It gets blown out of the water by an SIII, which in some ways gets thrashed by a Tegra 3. Having both an SIII and a N7, they ain't far apart honestly. The only reason they went with the OMAP4 is because TI gave them a sweet deal because they're trying to unload them to gear up for OMAP5.
> I also am somewhat expecting Amazon to have the bootloader locked up. They started fighting it last year after the Fire launched, I think they'll utilize the onboard TI efuse deal that Motorola has loved all these years.
> As far as the 4G, it was idiotic to go with ATT for a 4G carrier instead of Verizon. ATT doesn't have hardly any LTE coverage yet.
> For shame, Bezos.


I'd still take AT&T over Verizon any day. I've had a less than excellent experience with Verizon's 4G LTE. Also, when you're not in 4G LTE for AT&T, most of the time there is their HSDPA or HSPA+, which is much better than Verizon's 3G. And from my experience, AT&T's LTE was nearly twice as fast as Verizon's. In the same area. Not to mention being too far indoors with a Verizon phone is just as useful as life before smartphones.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> *720p recording.*
> XDA Developers
> Gonna try when I have time. Weekend just passed. gonna have to wait until the next one.
> To OP: I think you should put this on the first post under mod.


It only takes a couple min to do.. pretty ez. All you have to do is open the file up and copy/paste the new code.

Funny that I even did this though.. I don't even use the cam, lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> how is he doing that? with the front cam?


yep


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> It only takes a couple min to do.. pretty ez. All you have to do is open the file up and copy/paste the new code.
> Funny that I even did this though.. I don't even use the cam, lol


I tried and failed.

I did the way directly on the device without plugging in since I didnt have my computer with me and was bored in class.
I wont lets me rename the file.
Gonna try again when I get home from work.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> I tried and failed.
> I did the way directly on the device without plugging in since I didnt have my computer with me and was bored in class.
> I wont lets me rename the file.
> Gonna try again when I get home from work.


You have to be unlocked & rooted (file manager hd allowed me to "check" a root access box so I could mod the file)

Also, I'm using this camera launcher









Hmm...

I'm no expert on cameras... but I don't think it's really capturing true 720p video. It seems like it's cropping the top and bottom of the image and then re-sizing it to a 720p res.

480p

"720p"

(The expo marker is there so you can see the "720p" is cropping some of the image)


----------



## Fasista

I just receive it xD



Nexus 7 16GB
Retailer: Gamestop
Price: $250 ($272 with tax)


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'd still take AT&T over Verizon any day. I've had a less than excellent experience with Verizon's 4G LTE. Also, when you're not in 4G LTE for AT&T, most of the time there is their HSDPA or HSPA+, which is much better than Verizon's 3G. And from my experience, AT&T's LTE was nearly twice as fast as Verizon's. In the same area. Not to mention being too far indoors with a Verizon phone is just as useful as life before smartphones.


I guess it depends on where you are but my Verizon 4GLTE jetpack works great


----------



## rrims

Has anyone bought a dock for the Nexus yet? I've been looking at the BW Cradle and want to know how it is.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Has anyone bought a dock for the Nexus yet? I've been looking at the BW Cradle and want to know how it is.


Why buy a dock?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> Why buy a dock?


First off, they display your tablet nicely. Second, they charge the tablet, and third they work as a stand (depending on orientation an application) for use, reading video etc.


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> Why buy a dock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> First off, they display your tablet nicely. Second, they charge the tablet, and third they work as a stand (depending on orientation an application) for use, reading video etc.
> - snip -


Exactly. It would also serve a nice syncing station for charging and connecting to my rig.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> First off, they display your tablet nicely. Second, they charge the tablet, and third they work as a stand (depending on orientation an application) for use, reading video etc.


That's great if it was in landscape.. But not practical for portrait, imo. I just bought a longer micro usb cord for a buck and I leave the tablet in it's case (which displays landscape perfectly)

But I could understand if someone liked portrait how they'd use it.


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> That's great if it was in landscape.. But not practical for portrait, imo. I just bought a longer micro usb cord for a buck and I leave the tablet in it's case (which displays landscape perfectly)
> But I could understand if someone liked portrait how they'd use it.


I'd personally leave it in portrait for a dock. If you have it in landscape, with a keyboard, it has no room left on the screen.


----------



## Robilar

Depends where the connector is. My Toshiba AT270 has it's connector at the base so it suits a landscape dock. My Samsung and IPad on the other hand have the connectors at the base in portrait.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Depends where the connector is. My Toshiba AT270 has it's connector at the base so it suits a landscape dock. My Samsung and IPad on the other hand have the connectors at the base in portrait.


(that's why I said) "That's great if it was in landscape," but the N7 wasn't developed that way


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I guess it depends on where you are but my Verizon 4GLTE jetpack works great


Don't get me wrong, Verizon's LTE isn't slow, but I was getting 30 down and 20 up with AT&T compared to very similar results of yours. Which like I said, is not slow at all, especially for a mobile device. Another gripe I have Verizon is ability to lose that 3G or 4G LTE signal almost on a dime.


----------



## wierdo124

ATT's LTE is practically unloaded. Tell us you're still getting those speeds in a year.


----------



## crashdummy35

Thread has really picked up.


----------



## Malcolm

I still need to get around to ordering an OTG cable. Anything else I should get while I'm getting?


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> I still need to get around to ordering an OTG cable. Anything else I should get while I'm getting?


Order the BW Cradle and tell me how it is before I buy one.


----------



## mtbiker033

trinity 111 in the house, just flashed it nice and smooth so far


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> trinity 111 in the house, just flashed it nice and smooth so far


What r the changes?


----------



## black7hought

I've had my 16GB Nexus 7 for a few weeks now. I ordered it from GameStop and only paid $249 (no tax). It is a great tablet, more to my liking than the Samsung Tab 2 my wife owns.


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Order the BW Cradle and tell me how it is before I buy one.


Group buy?


----------



## wierdo124

I'm on trinity 111 too. Will see how it is, but no complaints yet. Can't be worse than 100 and 110..


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I'm on trinity 111 too. Will see how it is, but no complaints yet. Can't be worse than 100 and 110..


I have my cpu set to 1400 and undervolted one notch on all settings and so good so far. are you running a custom rom? I am using stock jb


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I have my cpu set to 1400 and undervolted one notch on all settings and so good so far. are you running a custom rom? I am using stock jb


I did the exact same thing. Runs great! (Also, I love the trinity boot load image, lol)


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I'm on trinity 111 too. Will see how it is, but no complaints yet. Can't be worse than 100 and 110..
> 
> 
> 
> I have my cpu set to 1400 and undervolted one notch on all settings and so good so far. are you running a custom rom? I am using stock jb
Click to expand...

stock as well.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> stock as well.


yep


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> I did the exact same thing. Runs great! (Also, I love the trinity boot load image, lol)


awesome isn't it, i love the boot animation too!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> stock as well.


stock jb is really sweet anyway, maybe once the customs have some time to mature I might try one.


----------



## wierdo124

That's my thoughts.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

666 posts.. let's bump it up 1 more to 667


----------



## crashdummy35

As the 668th post I'd like to ask: Any videos showing how to flash a kernel..? I think I'm ready to flash the trinity 111 and get some of that goodness on my mobile box.

I'm on the stock JB ROM, with the Glasstopia theme rooted/unlocked and have TWRP installed--whatever that is.

I'd like what you guys are rocking: underclock/under volt when not gaming and nice and steady when in 3D mode.

Any help is much appreciated.

Is this it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5VcjQN3qcM


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> As the 668th post I'd like to ask: Any videos showing how to flash a kernel..? I think I'm ready to flash the trinity 111 and get some of that goodness on my mobile box.
> 
> I'm on the stock JB ROM, with the Glasstopia theme rooted/unlocked and have TWRP installed--whatever that is.
> 
> I'd like what you guys are rocking: underclock/under volt when not gaming and nice and steady when in 3D mode.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> Is this it:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5VcjQN3qcM


Boot into recovery and choose zip to flash. Navigate to the kernel and flash it.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Boot into recovery and choose zip to flash. Navigate to the kernel and flash it.


Ha! Now I see.

Put the Kernel package on my Nexus 7
Open TWRP and boot into recovery
Choose the zip
Navigate to kernel
Flash

These things always seem so complicated when it's your first time.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

http://www.overclock.net/t/1303787/xtremeguard-screen-protectors-80-off-any-3

Looks like you can grab 3 N7 screen protectors for $4.50


----------



## TLCH723

after rooting, in Google Wallet, it says "Unsupported Devices" on top.
Does it affect usage??


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> after rooting, in Google Wallet, it says "Unsupported Devices" on top.
> Does it affect usage??


I buy stuff from the play store with no problems using wallet and I'm rooted.


----------



## $ilent

front page updated! If ive missed anybody out, apologies please let me know and ill get you added to the club!

thanks


----------



## lightsout

Curious if anyone has both or gone from the TF300 to the Nexus 7. I know they have very similar hardware. But I have read that Asus skimped on the IO of the TF300. Whatever it is mine can feel laggy as hell sometimes. I feel my galaxy nexus is much smoother.

I know its smaller but still considering swapping for the Nexus 7 but hoping it doesn't have similar issues.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> after rooting, in Google Wallet, it says "Unsupported Devices" on top.
> Does it affect usage??


Nope. Rooted means unsupported but it still works.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> ATT's LTE is practically unloaded. Tell us you're still getting those speeds in a year.


Lol, I'm not making it up.

Anyhow, proud owner of a new Nexus 7 16GB for a couple days, now. Jelly Bean is amazing, and has convinced me I want a GNex again. Paid $248.95 (no tax







) at 'The Exchange' on base. Didn't get any of the free stuff, though :/.


----------



## Malcolm

I just ordered a Gnex too, it's replacing my HTC Rezound which is dying slowly (







) Annoying. But at least I'll have a working phone with no bloat


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> ATT's LTE is practically unloaded. Tell us you're still getting those speeds in a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm not making it up.
> 
> Anyhow, proud owner of a new Nexus 7 16GB for a couple days, now. Jelly Bean is amazing, and has convinced me I want a GNex again. Paid $248.95 (no tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) at 'The Exchange' on base. Didn't get any of the free stuff, though :/.
Click to expand...

You didn't get free stuff? You should've when you activated your play store account. $25 for apps and Transformers.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> You didn't get free stuff? You should've when you activated your play store account. $25 for apps and Transformers.


Well I've had a Play Store Account since my GNex (about February) at least, but yeah, no signs of any of it. It's says 'Subject to change" on Google's website, so I'm not too bummed. It's a great device, and I have a bunch of apps already from my previous GNex and Skyrocket. Miss both of those phones







.


----------



## MoInSTL

I almost headed out to MC to pick up the 16GB. Instead, I checked Craislist first and found a 8GB that was lightly used for $150. The guy printed out his order info and it was shipped on 8/7.
Called Google and had the warranty transferred over. It also included a nice magnetic Blurex case/stand. Missed out on the $25 Google Play but the case kind of makes up for it and didn't have to order one.

Going to pick up an OTG cable and mini USB to solve the 8GB limit.

Will try and get a pic snapped of it tomorrow.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> I almost headed out to MC to pick up the 16GB. Instead, I checked Craislist first and found a 8GB that was lightly used for $150. The guy printed out his order info and it was shipped on 8/7.
> Called Google and had the warranty transferred over. It also included a nice magnetic Blurex case/stand. Missed out on the $25 Google Play but the case kind of makes up for it and didn't have to order one.
> Going to pick up an OTG cable and mini USB to solve the 8GB limit.
> Will try and get a pic snapped of it tomorrow.


Google Play $25 is still being distributed until September 30, 2012. Just wipe the device w/ the Nexus Toolkit. (unlock and root it while you're at it)

And you'll be able to get the $25. I've got $100 in play money. (used 4 different cards on 4 diff emails)


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> You didn't get free stuff? You should've when you activated your play store account. $25 for apps and Transformers.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've had a Play Store Account since my GNex (about February) at least, but yeah, no signs of any of it. It's says 'Subject to change" on Google's website, so I'm not too bummed. It's a great device, and I have a bunch of apps already from my previous GNex and Skyrocket. Miss both of those phones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I've had a Google Play account since Dec 2011 on four different devices


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I've had a Google Play account since Dec 2011 on four different devices


It's possible that my device is ineligible since I didn't get it from a normal retailer. I even set up Google Wallet and still no luck







.


----------



## MoInSTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> Google Play $25 is still being distributed until September 30, 2012. Just wipe the device w/ the Nexus Toolkit. (unlock and root it while you're at it)
> And you'll be able to get the $25. I've got $100 in play money. (used 4 different cards on 4 diff emails)


I did wipe it last night by using the re-set to factory . I updated and set up Google Wallet and nada. Looks like the Nexis Toolkit will unlock & root it if you are referring to this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1809195

I am a total noob with this. Only spent an hour or so with it.

I believe it's tied to the device and the kid I bought it from already used it.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> I did wipe it last night by using the re-set to factory . I updated and set up Google Wallet and nada. Looks like the Nexis Toolkit will unlock & root it if you are referring to this:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1809195
> I am a total noob with this. Only spent an hour or so with it.
> I believe it's tied to the device and the kid I bought it from already used it.


Yeah.. They prob tied it to the mac address now..


----------



## MoInSTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> Yeah.. They prob tied it to the mac address now..


No biggie. I still only paid $150 cash.


----------



## rrims

Has anyone else not had their $25 play credit added to their account? I linked my N7 to my existing Gmail when I first got it, and added my card to it today and I haven't gotten my credit. Is there another step to getting it? Or is this an error?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Has anyone else not had their $25 play credit added to their account? I linked my N7 to my existing Gmail when I first got it, and added my card to it today and I haven't gotten my credit. Is there another step to getting it? Or is this an error?


never got it to work for me








I borrowed my friend's N7 to help him root and stuff but he didn't want the credit.
Never got it to work


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> never got it to work for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I borrowed my friend's N7 to help him root and stuff but he didn't want the credit.
> Never got it to work


Huh.









I might try and contact the Google Play service and see what the deal-o is.


----------



## Philistine

I just installed the Trinity 7 111 kernel and am running my nexus 7 at 1.4Ghz. I got a score of 4371 on the Quadrant benchmark. That seems good but I was wondering what others were getting.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine*
> 
> I just installed the Trinity 7 111 kernel and am running my nexus 7 at 1.4Ghz. I got a score of 4371 on the Quadrant benchmark. That seems good but I was wondering what others were getting.


I'll clock mine up to 1400 and let u know











Yep, urs looks about right









(note: I'm on the motley kernel @1.4)


----------



## pez

I don't know if anyone has found the official case yet, because Google's Store says 'Coming Soon'. I found it yesterday at a GameStop. It was $30, and not $20, but it's a very nice case. I will be posting pictures later.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

When you guys root the device, does it erase all the data on it? I'm considering rooting mine if its that big of a deal..lol

And you use an app for overclocking?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

yes, rooting will lose everything.

Yes, to OC use a program like SetCPU.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> When you guys root the device, does it erase all the data on it? I'm considering rooting mine if its that big of a deal..lol
> And you use an app for overclocking?


Unlocking the device will erase all the data on your device. I'm 99% sure rooting it won't erase anything.. And you use an app to tweak the overclock (setcpu or system tuner), but you MUST have a custom kernel installed to allow for any overclocking/undervolting. (and no, installing custom kernels won't erase any data either)


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> yes, rooting will lose everything.
> Yes, to OC use a program like SetCPU.


No offense, but I'm almost positive you're wrong..


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Non taken, Im almost positive your right. Ive never rooted/unlocked so I was just responding from what Ive read and discussed.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Whats the difference between unlocking and rooting? Which one will allow me to overclock?


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> Non taken, Im almost positive your right. Ive never rooted/unlocked so I was just responding from what Ive read and discussed.


I'm new to it.. But since i've had around 4 new N7's and had to unlock/root/install custom kernels for each.. It's given me some practice, lol


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Whats the difference between unlocking and rooting? Which one will allow me to overclock?


First you have to unlock, which then allows u to root. Which then allows you to install custom kernels, mods, and awesome apps like this.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> First you have to unlock, which then allows u to root. Which then allows you to install custom kernels, mods, and awesome apps like this.


overclock and undervolt, check out xda developers site!


----------



## pez

Heres the pics


----------



## wierdo124

I ditched Trinity. Early versions were great, gone downhill though IMO.

I loaded up ParanoidAndroid yesterday though!


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I ditched Trinity. Early versions were great, gone downhill though IMO.
> I loaded up ParanoidAndroid yesterday though!


How is the newest version? I had an older one and the status bar in tablet mode was pants. I'm now just using the stock firmware with trinity 96 and the 160 DPI trick to get tablet mode up.


----------



## crizthakidd

where can i buy one used ? i want to get it for my moms birthday but not tryna pay 199 lol anyone want to sell me theirs asap ? 150 ish


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I ditched Trinity. Early versions were great, gone downhill though IMO.
> I loaded up ParanoidAndroid yesterday though!


I tried to research the paraonoid android but couldn't tell if this was just a rom or rom + kernel?


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> where can i buy one used ? i want to get it for my moms birthday but not tryna pay 199 lol anyone want to sell me theirs asap ? 150 ish


I doubt anyone would sell it for 150.. To ez to get more. Check flea bay & craigslist.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I tried to research the paraonoid android but couldn't tell if this was just a rom or rom + kernel?


It's a rom!!

Rom: http://goo.im/devs/paranoidandroid/roms/grouper

for kernels use this: http://goo.im/devs/Ezekeel/GLaDOS-Nexus7


----------



## Philistine

*Auto rotate for the Nexus 7 home screen!*



















Found this on xda-developers.com. Works like a charm.

Your Nexus 7 has to be rooted for this to work.


Using a file explorer like Root Explorer navigate to the root/system folder and locate the build.prop file
Make a copy of the build.prop file just in case you need to restore it
tap the "Mount R/W" button at the top of the screen
long press the build.prop file and tap "Copy" from the pop up menu
tap the "Paste" button at the bottom of the screen

Open the build.prop file in the text editor
long press the build.prop file and tap "Open in Text Editor" from the pop up menu

Add this line of text to the end of the file
launcher.force_enable_rotation=true

Save and exit the text editor
tap the menu button on the top right and tap "Save and Exit" from the pop up menu

Reboot
?
PROFIT!


----------



## MoInSTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> I doubt anyone would sell it for 150.. To ez to get more. Check flea bay & craigslist.


I bought mine used, but in mint condition from a local seller on Craigslist for $150 + Blurex case.

Sorry about the bad pic. It should be okay to join though.

Per the first page of the thread, it's an 8GB.

I also got a nice OTG cable from Amazon and a tiny 16GB San Disk Fit mini USB. Works with all of my other flash drives, but wanted a tiny one for this.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*












Put a proper wallpaper on that pronto! You are making baby Jesus cry.

It looks like you've installed Windows 98.


----------



## MoInSTL

Thanks so much for your opinion.

I had some live wallpaper on it and it was too busy.

LOL Windows 98.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> It's a rom!!
> Rom: http://goo.im/devs/paranoidandroid/roms/grouper
> for kernels use this: http://goo.im/devs/Ezekeel/GLaDOS-Nexus7


thanks!


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> I bought mine used, but in mint condition from a local seller on Craigslist for $150 + Blurex case.
> Sorry about the bad pic. It should be okay to join though.
> Per the first page of the thread, it's an 8GB.
> I also got a nice OTG cable from Amazon and a tiny 16GB San Disk Fit mini USB. Works with all of my other flash drives, but wanted a tiny one for this.


And I got an nvidia 660 sc 2gb for $135, but that doesn't mean it's the going rate for that product. Sure.. You may be able to find one.. But they're usually closer to $180


----------



## WeimTime

So I ordered and applied my scrren protector. The skinomi screen protector for nexus 7 and so far I'm pretty dissapointed with it.

http://www.amazon.com/Skinomi-TechSkin-Protector-Lifetime-Warranty/dp/B008FQ5JNO/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

The application process was frusterating, they only give you so much detergant/applicant spray to utilize. The directions call for a fine and even coat of the liquid across the adhesive side. It's not specific at all. The directions are a universal set of directions for all their screen protector products so it kind of confusing.

After all it was said and done, the directions called for me to wait 4-5 hours before usng my device. I gave it a good 8 just to be safe. I checked back the next morning and the screen protector was 'dry'.

So when I tried testing it out I immediately noticed that the screen protector greatly inhibits smoothness of touch and swipes. The friction is way too much for a tablet. It feels like taking cement glue and spreading it across your screen. I suppose a felt-tipped stylus would balance it out again but the human finger alone doesn't slide across the screen very well.

Another thing was that creases immediately started appearing on my device when I ran my finger across it. It left grooves and marks in the film. There are still imperfections and creases left, but the directions did say to give it a few days to let them disdappear.

I'm considering asking for a full refund and that I not waste my time even returning it. I want to protect my screen from micro-scrates and any other risk of dropping it (as I use the device for note taking for my security job) but if it's at the cost of inhibited screen functionality, then I don't think it's worth it.

So I'm bringing this up to ask you well knowledged tablet owners if I should expect this from every brand of screen protector?

Is getting a screen protector for a device with Gorilla Glass really necessary?

Is there soemthing I did wrong in the application?

What are some brands that you guys have found to be ideal?

Also I have another question. My tablet has a couple defects. One the power button gets stuck inside the tablet shell every once in a while and two the backlite on the tablet will flicker when the display brightness is at its lowest.

They sent me a replacement and I'm sending mine back. I'm afraid that they won't find the defects I called out and they'll end up charging me for a 16GB nexus.

What experience have you guys had with replacements and returns? What should I expect?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeimTime*
> 
> So I ordered and applied my scrren protector. The skinomi screen protector for nexus 7 and so far I'm pretty dissapointed with it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Skinomi-TechSkin-Protector-Lifetime-Warranty/dp/B008FQ5JNO/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> The application process was frusterating, they only give you so much detergant/applicant spray to utilize. The directions call for a fine and even coat of the liquid across the adhesive side. It's not specific at all. The directions are a universal set of directions for all their screen protector products so it kind of confusing.
> 
> After all it was said and done, the directions called for me to wait 4-5 hours before usng my device. I gave it a good 8 just to be safe. I checked back the next morning and the screen protector was 'dry'.
> 
> So when I tried testing it out I immediately noticed that the screen protector greatly inhibits smoothness of touch and swipes. The friction is way too much for a tablet. It feels like taking cement glue and spreading it across your screen. I suppose a felt-tipped stylus would balance it out again but the human finger alone doesn't slide across the screen very well.
> 
> Another thing was that creases immediately started appearing on my device when I ran my finger across it. It left grooves and marks in the film. There are still imperfections and creases left, but the directions did say to give it a few days to let them disdappear.
> 
> I'm considering asking for a full refund and that I not waste my time even returning it. I want to protect my screen from micro-scrates and any other risk of dropping it (as I use the device for note taking for my security job) but if it's at the cost of inhibited screen functionality, then I don't think it's worth it.
> 
> So I'm bringing this up to ask you well knowledged tablet owners if I should expect this from every brand of screen protector?
> 
> Is getting a screen protector for a device with Gorilla Glass really necessary?
> 
> Is there soemthing I did wrong in the application?
> 
> What are some brands that you guys have found to be ideal?
> 
> Also I have another question. My tablet has a couple defects. One the power button gets stuck inside the tablet shell every once in a while and two the backlite on the tablet will flicker when the display brightness is at its lowest.
> 
> They sent me a replacement and I'm sending mine back. I'm afraid that they won't find the defects I called out and they'll end up charging me for a 16GB nexus.
> 
> What experience have you guys had with replacements and returns? What should I expect?


Just the wet apply. I bought a skinomi protector for both my phone and TouchPad when they were having a sale and loathed them. The tackiness and affinity to be easily damaged were deal-breakers. I'd stick to dry application protectors.


----------



## WeimTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Just the wet apply. I bought a skinomi protector for both my phone and TouchPad when they were having a sale and loathed them. The tackiness and affinity to be easily damaged were deal-breakers. I'd stick to dry application protectors.


Any recommendations on a screen protector? Hopefully it is one that still allows full capability of the touch screen.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine*
> 
> *Auto rotate for the Nexus 7 home screen!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this on xda-developers.com. Works like a charm.
> Your Nexus 7 has to be rooted for this to work.
> 
> Using a file explorer like Root Explorer navigate to the root/system folder and locate the build.prop file
> Make a copy of the build.prop file just in case you need to restore it
> tap the "Mount R/W" button at the top of the screen
> long press the build.prop file and tap "Copy" from the pop up menu
> tap the "Paste" button at the bottom of the screen
> 
> Open the build.prop file in the text editor
> long press the build.prop file and tap "Open in Text Editor" from the pop up menu
> 
> Add this line of text to the end of the file
> launcher.force_enable_rotation=true
> 
> Save and exit the text editor
> tap the menu button on the top right and tap "Save and Exit" from the pop up menu
> 
> Reboot
> ?
> PROFIT!


Got a link to that thread..?


----------



## tx-jose

guys...does this thing work??

Like can i attach a flash drive AND HDMI to a TV at the same time??

http://www.amazon.com/Juiced-Systems-MHL-Adapter-MicroSDHC/dp/B008CQKM2U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1348558664&sr=8-3&keywords=nexus+7+hdmi+adapter


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> guys...does this thing work??
> Like can i attach a flash drive AND HDMI to a TV at the same time??
> http://www.amazon.com/Juiced-Systems-MHL-Adapter-MicroSDHC/dp/B008CQKM2U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1348558664&sr=8-3&keywords=nexus+7+hdmi+adapter


I think I have asked something similar on here before, I think it will work for SD storage but the n7 doesn't support the MHL for the tv. I could be wrong (I hope!) lol.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeimTime*
> 
> So I ordered and applied my scrren protector. The skinomi screen protector for nexus 7 and so far I'm pretty dissapointed with it.
> http://www.amazon.com/Skinomi-TechSkin-Protector-Lifetime-Warranty/dp/B008FQ5JNO/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> The application process was frusterating, they only give you so much detergant/applicant spray to utilize. The directions call for a fine and even coat of the liquid across the adhesive side. It's not specific at all. The directions are a universal set of directions for all their screen protector products so it kind of confusing.
> After all it was said and done, the directions called for me to wait 4-5 hours before usng my device. I gave it a good 8 just to be safe. I checked back the next morning and the screen protector was 'dry'.
> So when I tried testing it out I immediately noticed that the screen protector greatly inhibits smoothness of touch and swipes. The friction is way too much for a tablet. It feels like taking cement glue and spreading it across your screen. I suppose a felt-tipped stylus would balance it out again but the human finger alone doesn't slide across the screen very well.
> Another thing was that creases immediately started appearing on my device when I ran my finger across it. It left grooves and marks in the film. There are still imperfections and creases left, but the directions did say to give it a few days to let them disdappear.
> I'm considering asking for a full refund and that I not waste my time even returning it. I want to protect my screen from micro-scrates and any other risk of dropping it (as I use the device for note taking for my security job) but if it's at the cost of inhibited screen functionality, then I don't think it's worth it.
> So I'm bringing this up to ask you well knowledged tablet owners if I should expect this from every brand of screen protector?
> Is getting a screen protector for a device with Gorilla Glass really necessary?
> Is there soemthing I did wrong in the application?
> What are some brands that you guys have found to be ideal?
> Also I have another question. My tablet has a couple defects. One the power button gets stuck inside the tablet shell every once in a while and two the backlite on the tablet will flicker when the display brightness is at its lowest.
> They sent me a replacement and I'm sending mine back. I'm afraid that they won't find the defects I called out and they'll end up charging me for a 16GB nexus.
> What experience have you guys had with replacements and returns? What should I expect?


I put a full protection Skinomi for my girlfriend's iPhone. I was actually impressed with it compared to a Zagg. It does give it that 'uglier' look and 'rougher' feel, but it gets better after a few days. I would leave it on for at least another week to see if it gets better. Also, from what I remember, they tell you to add water to the solution if you run out, as there is enough solution residue left in the bottle once you're done to reuse it plenty of times. Also, as you apply it, constantly 'iron' it out with some type of card (credit/debit card, etc) and have a softer cloth to soak up some of the moisture on the edges. Just be careful not to get a lot of little dust under the edges.

Nonetheless, Amazon has a great return policy in case you're just unhappy with it.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I just finished putting on the Spigen Crystal Clear and aside from a couple small dust specks Im quite happy.

Visually, where there isnt a speck, you cant even tell its there. And where there is a speck, its only visible when the screen is black.

Touchwise, it feels great. Not grippy like zagg. Personally, I think it may even feel faster (less resistance) than the screen itself.


----------



## WeimTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I put a full protection Skinomi for my girlfriend's iPhone. I was actually impressed with it compared to a Zagg. It does give it that 'uglier' look and 'rougher' feel, but it gets better after a few days. I would leave it on for at least another week to see if it gets better. Also, from what I remember, they tell you to add water to the solution if you run out, as there is enough solution residue left in the bottle once you're done to reuse it plenty of times. Also, as you apply it, constantly 'iron' it out with some type of card (credit/debit card, etc) and have a softer cloth to soak up some of the moisture on the edges. Just be careful not to get a lot of little dust under the edges.
> Nonetheless, Amazon has a great return policy in case you're just unhappy with it.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Philistine*
> 
> *Auto rotate for the Nexus 7 home screen!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this on xda-developers.com. Works like a charm.
> Your Nexus 7 has to be rooted for this to work.
> 
> Using a file explorer like Root Explorer navigate to the root/system folder and locate the build.prop file
> Make a copy of the build.prop file just in case you need to restore it
> tap the "Mount R/W" button at the top of the screen
> long press the build.prop file and tap "Copy" from the pop up menu
> tap the "Paste" button at the bottom of the screen
> 
> Open the build.prop file in the text editor
> long press the build.prop file and tap "Open in Text Editor" from the pop up menu
> 
> Add this line of text to the end of the file
> launcher.force_enable_rotation=true
> 
> Save and exit the text editor
> tap the menu button on the top right and tap "Save and Exit" from the pop up menu
> 
> Reboot
> ?
> PROFIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link to that thread..?
Click to expand...

I don't know the original thread but I first came across it here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=31675885&postcount=7

The guide I posted here is my own based off of the post I've linked. I'm sure there's a full thread on XDA somewhere for this fix.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

anyone looking for a new game should try Bard's Tale. So far its a great adventure/exploration type rpg.

Far better than Horn was.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine*
> 
> I don't know the original thread but I first came across it here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=31675885&postcount=7
> The guide I posted here is my own based off of the post I've linked. I'm sure there's a full thread on XDA somewhere for this fix.


Thanks. Gonna try this.


----------



## MoInSTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a proper wallpaper on that pronto! You are making baby Jesus cry.
> It looks like you've installed Windows 98.


Okay, finally got some time to mess around with the 7.


----------



## kolu

Got my baby.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I think I have asked something similar on here before, I think it will work for SD storage but the n7 doesn't support the MHL for the tv. I could be wrong (I hope!) lol.


The Nexus 7 does not have MHL support or video out via any supported devices.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

"Add this to the end of your build.prop file and reboot, then you'll be able to autorotate your homescreen. And no, adding this to your build.prop file will not hurt your device or cause issues. [make sure you are rooted and able to edit text (set the properties to rw-rw-rw)]

launcher.force_enable_rotation=true"

^ Just did this. Super ez and works like a charm!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I think I have asked something similar on here before, I think it will work for SD storage but the n7 doesn't support the MHL for the tv. I could be wrong (I hope!) lol.
> 
> 
> 
> The Nexus 7 does not have MHL support or video out via any supported devices.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately


----------



## Phyxers

Just picked one up today. So far, I'm very pleased


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Unfortunately


Yep that's why I picked a different model...

Mine even does 3D output


----------



## wierdo124

Can't beat the price.

I've also got my SGS3 if I want to put an image on the TV anyway.


----------



## Robilar

The one I bought was on sale for $299 up until a week or so ago. That's only $40 more for a bigger and much better screen (Super AMOLED +), HDMI out, and MicroSD. Plus external storage support via OTG or dock without rooting. It also has DLNA support. If it comes back to this price point it is definitely worth the extra $40.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

how's the battery life?


----------



## Robilar

Better than the IPad 2 and the Nexus 7.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Better than the IPad 2 and the Nexus 7.


Funny.. I read it has bad battery life http://www.digitaltrends.com/tablet-reviews/toshiba-excite-7-7-review/

6-8 hrs of active use.


----------



## Robilar

I tested it against my IPad 2 and my Samsung tablet and it beat both in video playback. My results are consistent with the tests that Engadget ran.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I tested it against my IPad 2 and my Samsung tablet and it beat both in video playback. My results are consistent with the tests that Engadget ran.


Yep, I'd have taken one for $300 then. But.. The nexus 9/10 will probably come out soon... That's what I'm waiting on. I love the nexus because I know the software will ALWAYS be up to date.


----------



## MoInSTL

FWIW, no need to root the 7 for OTG. Just grab Nexus Media Importer.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Horn and Batman are 25 cents a piece today









https://play.google.com/store/apps/collection/promotion_celebrate_25_billion?feature=banner#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDIwMSwibnVsbC10b3BfZmVhdHVyZWRfX3Byb21vdGlvbl9jZWxlYnJhdGVfMjVfYmlsbGlvbl9fVVMiXQ..


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Not even sure horn is worth the $0.25 pricetag.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> Not even sure horn is worth the $0.25 pricetag.


Oh come on.. It's not that bad


----------



## Polarity

i really need a screen protector :X any advice ?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> Oh come on.. It's not that bad


They are worth it however the Sketchbook pro was way worth the 25p i spent on it.


----------



## Eagle1337

Stop spamming that youtube link.
as for a screen protector I use this:
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=69117&vpn=LA100SP&manufacture=DYNATRON&promoid=1061


----------



## WC_EEND

Count me in:


16GB version, paid €249.99, bought it in the Fnac in Lille, France since it's not sold in Belgium yet.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Dropped my nexus 7 twice in the past 2 days...haha wow. Good thing. I Have a good case for it...

Is it something I just noticed or does it really always say blue at the bottom of the tasks screen?


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Dropped my nexus 7 twice in the past 2 days...haha wow. Good thing. I Have a good case for it...
> Is it something I just noticed or does it really always say blue at the bottom of the tasks screen?


It should be referring to the name of your wifi connection. Ex: Mine says "Stargate"


----------



## Eagle1337

Mine says Default, or if i move downstairs it becomes a bunch of words that would get me an infraction -.-


----------



## Infinite Jest

I don't own a Nexus 7, but I wanted to share a quick horror story about one:

It was around 11 in the morning and I had just given a presentation for one of my courses, to my relief as I was the first one of the day. Rewind a week: this guy, the previous week, had come to class touting his brand-spanking new Nexus 7, using every opportunity to use it, even when if it was just displaying powerpoint slides that were being projected; it was a love affair. Fast forward back to the presentation day: As he walks up to the front of the room after preparing the slides for his presentation and no doubt loading his notes/slides onto his Nexus, he greets the class with one of those cases with the straps on the inside of the front cover. About halfway through introducing himself, the strap breaks as he's 'expressing' himself and the tablet flies onto the lovely tiled floor, sliding and leaving a trail of glass in its wake... The look on his face... I thought was only reserved for the death of a loved one. He picked up the tablet and managed to soldier through the rest of the presentation, but it was definitely 'difficult' to listen to, as I think he was in actual shock.


----------



## WeimTime

Quick question:

I need to transfer all the data from m old nexus to my new one. How do i do that?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I don't a Nexus 7, but I wanted to share a quick horror story about one:
> It was around 11 in the morning and I had just given a presentation for one of my courses, to my relief as I was the first one of the day. Rewind a week: this guy, the previous week, had come to class touting his brand-spanking new Nexus 7, using every importunity to use it, even when if it was just displaying powerpoint slides that were being projected; it was a love affair. Fast forward back to the presentation day: As he walks up to the front of the room after preparing the slides for his presentation and no doubt loading his notes/slides onto his Nexus, he greets the class with one of those cases with the straps on the inside of the front cover. About halfway through introducing himself, the strap breaks as he's 'expressing' himself and the tablet flies onto the lovely tiled floor, sliding and leaving a trail of glass in its wake... The look on his face... I thought was only reserved for the death of a loved one. He picked up the tablet and managed to soldier through the rest of the presentation, but it was definitely 'difficult' to listen to, as I think he was in actual shock.


^ this made my day, hahaha. Ive dropped mine twice but my case has saved me. Dropped it last night onto wet concrete. Poor nexus


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeimTime*
> 
> Quick question:
> I need to transfer all the data from m old nexus to my new one. How do i do that?


Throw it on a pc.


----------



## WeimTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> Throw it on a pc.


I tried doing it manually. But when I put the files on the new one, it wouldn't pick them up or recognize that they're even there. I'll try again though.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

What do you all think of the 32gb nexus 7 rumors?


----------



## wierdo124

Makes me mad, i would've waited.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Makes me feel like they(Google) thinks they can treat us like apple buyers. " awesome, this time It has triple the storage, can't wait until the new year when they release the next updated model "

It should have been 16 and 32 at release


----------



## AznDud333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> Makes me feel like they(Google) thinks they can treat us like apple buyers. " awesome, this time It has triple the storage, can't wait until the new year when they release the next updated model "
> It should have been 16 and 32 at release


'

quadruple the storage lol..ya im pissed off about the storage too >.>


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I finally got my USB microscope running with android. The app is stable, as long as you only open it when the camera is plugged in and with the correct software settings, it is my first fully fledged app and it does exactly what I need so I am not fussy. This setup would work for any UVC based USB camera, unfortunately you need to have the correct kernel drivers, and you must also set the permissions for the camera, this requires root and I am unsure how to get around this at the moment. I would love to be able to have a play store install-able app.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> What do you all think of the 32gb nexus 7 rumors?


I think it's gonna be awesome for you guys since it's sold in your country lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Makes me mad, i would've waited.


I've waited since release for Google put the Nexus 7 on my country, but nothing.
My only solution is to order one from the UK...


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> I finally got my USB microscope running with android. The app is stable, as long as you only open it when the camera is plugged in and with the correct software settings, it is my first fully fledged app and it does exactly what I need so I am not fussy. This setup would work for any UVC based USB camera, unfortunately you need to have the correct kernel drivers, and you must also set the permissions for the camera, this requires root and I am unsure how to get around this at the moment. I would love to be able to have a play store install-able app.


Nice! I did my hello world app a few weeks ago. Android world is new to me as I come from a VB6 background but its seems the concepts are the same. Eventually I hope to start making some apps for my kids to have fun with.

Just a heads up.
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/10/09/android-4-1-2-ota-update-now-rolling-out-to-the-nexus-7-adds-landscape-mode/

JB update coming to nexus 7's

_"Aside from the addition of landscape mode in the launcher, the update dialog indicates performance and stability improvements, as well as bug fixes (thanks for the fine detail there, Google). While landscape has been possible with custom ROMs and launchers, the fact that it's now included in the stock experience will certainly delight a great many people"_


----------



## TLCH723

Official landscape support in Jelly Bean 4.1.2
Engadget

I didnt get it yet and wonder if anyone got it??


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Official landscape support in Jelly Bean 4.1.2
> Engadget
> I didnt get it yet and wonder if anyone got it??


No, it says in the article it's not mass released yet.

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/10/09/android-4-1-2-ota-update-now-rolling-out-to-the-nexus-7-adds-landscape-mode/


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> No, it says in the article it's not mass released yet.
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/10/09/android-4-1-2-ota-update-now-rolling-out-to-the-nexus-7-adds-landscape-mode/


I know is not mass released yet.
Wonder who got lucky and got it.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I just manually did mine following these...

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/10/09/how-to-update-your-nexus-7-to-android-4-1-2-jzo54k-with-stock-or-custom-recovery/

Its a little PITA to get into recovery on my nexus but all was good with the update. Thank you landscape mode....


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> What do you all think of the 32gb nexus 7 rumors?


I'm actually hoping the $299 Nexus 10 happens soon. Now that they've seen what works, what doesn't work and, what people want/need I'm sure all future revisions will only get better and better.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I'm actually hoping the $299 Nexus 10 happens soon. Now that they've seen what works, what doesn't work and, what people want/need I'm sure all future revisions will only get better and better.


The nexus 10 will cost just a bit just a bit less than the ipad, it is googles run at the iPad.

This is just from what I have read, if you have seen otherwise?


----------



## Lige

Well, I have a nexus 7, I am trying to see if I can return it. This will be my 6th device that has had some form of issue (screen lift, touchscreen input, Speed I/O or Lag issues).

I love the OS, and I love the Nexus7 itself, however, I just can't deal with the constant RMA process. I will probably buy this tablet a month or so down the road after verifying that there are no more problems but god damn, mighty annoying. I have had the tablet since July-ish, so I am well out side of the 14-day window, but, nearly an RMA every week is annoying as hell.


----------



## wierdo124

I'm on my original N7. Screen issue doesn't bother me much, but the speed does. My device freaking crawls. my JB AOSP SGS3 blows the doors off it.

Waiting for 32Gb to launch then RMA and hopefully get a 32 back


----------



## Lige

Called them up, asked for one more replacement, and if this one fails or has problems said I was going to request a refund. Hoping that this one doesn't have issues (and the other part of me wishes it does, because I would much rather have a 32GB model).


----------



## TLCH723

I got the notification for update to 4.1.2 yesterday.
But you have to reroot it.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> I got the notification for update to 4.1.2 yesterday.
> But you have to reroot it.


really?, I'm on 4.1.1 and haven't been notified yet

just installed trinity 167 running some tests at 1700mhz


----------



## wierdo124

I got the 4.1.2 update too but CWM won't let it install for some bogus reason. Tried like ten times fiddling with different things.


----------



## Horatio McCallister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I got the 4.1.2 update too but CWM won't let it install for some bogus reason. Tried like ten times fiddling with different things.


Yeah it was a pain for me to install CWM was giving me trouble.. I ended up having to flash the stock 4.1.1 rom then CWM would let me install 4.1.2.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horatio McCallister*
> 
> Yeah it was a pain for me to install CWM was giving me trouble.. I ended up having to flash the stock 4.1.1 rom then CWM would let me install 4.1.2.


I totally read that post in the Sea Captain's voice


----------



## Malcolm

I guess I'm one of the few with my original Nexus and no issues. Sounds like I dodged a bullet...or an ICBM


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I'm on my original N7. Screen issue doesn't bother me much, but the speed does. My device freaking crawls. my JB AOSP SGS3 blows the doors off it.
> Waiting for 32Gb to launch then RMA and hopefully get a 32 back


Hmm them sending you a 32GB for free doesn't seem too likely, they'll prob just send another 8gb. Also I've asked in the past when rmaing if I could pay extra and upgrade and they say no.

Sorry for lack of updates in this thread, I'll do it tomorrow at some point. Also my n7 updated to 4.1.2 fine dandy today. Strange thing I noticed now is. Copy of transformers doesn't work anymore, just says not available in your country. Right rip considering I'm in UK.


----------



## Lrs3329

is it possible to connect an external ssd to the nexus 7 by usb ?


----------



## WC_EEND

I'm inclined to say yes, as it supports USB OTG, but I've only really tested it with USB sticks, so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Lrs3329

just that i have a intel 80 ssd laying around odered an external enclosure and the usb otg if not guess il use my flash drive instead


----------



## pez

What is the adapter called that allows you to hook a flash drive up to the Nexus 7?


----------



## Lrs3329

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0PG06U1118


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I totally read that post in the Sea Captain's voice


me 2 lol I <3 the simpsons


----------



## wierdo124

Yep, I use my 2TB external with my N7 all the time.


----------



## Lrs3329

what app do you use btw ?


----------



## wierdo124

Stickmount.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

The new android 4.2 gmail app has been leaked. I love it, it has finally brought pinch to zoom in emails, long overdue feature, also several gestures for doing different actions to messages.


----------



## ApollyonXD

I got the 8GB version from Google Play for 200€(208.99€ with shipping)
it was sent from the distribution center in Dublin, Ireland.
Really loving it. Puts all the iPads of my friends to shame.


----------



## Sugi

Hello all,
I am looking for a wireless board plus a case. The official one hasn't been released yet, right? Can anyone recommend a good wireless keyboard with a case for under a $100? Cheaper is always better, but if quality will be sacrifice then I'll stick with the $100 dollar budget.


----------



## jsigone

looking forward to the 32gb version coming out soon!!!


----------



## pez

So from what I've been reading, to use a flash drive or external HDD/SSD, you need to have an app like Stickmount, and need to be rooted?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So from what I've been reading, to use a flash drive or external HDD/SSD, you need to have an app like Stickmount, and need to be rooted?


There's another app that doesn't require root, but I don't recall what it is, and I think it's a little more complicated. I just use stickmount. No reason not to root anyway.


----------



## Sugi

I am worried about the bluetooth keyboard, my transformers will not take my mouse anymore. I am worried this will happen with the bluetooth keyboard inside of the case. Can anyone drop some insight on this?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So from what I've been reading, to use a flash drive or external HDD/SSD, you need to have an app like Stickmount, and need to be rooted?


Nexus Media Importer. Depends what all you are trying to use the externals drives for but the dev tries to get what everyone wants into the app. We only use it for movies on flash drives so, that's really all I can speak on. This works without root.

New update is nice. Ruined the Glasstopia Theme, though...no longer works


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> I just manually did mine following these...
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/10/09/how-to-update-your-nexus-7-to-android-4-1-2-jzo54k-with-stock-or-custom-recovery/
> Its a little PITA to get into recovery on my nexus but all was good with the update. Thank you landscape mode....


I keep getting error 7 in Clockwork....wont let me install the update.

Peeving me off.


----------



## AznDud333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> I just manually did mine following these...
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/10/09/how-to-update-your-nexus-7-to-android-4-1-2-jzo54k-with-stock-or-custom-recovery/
> Its a little PITA to get into recovery on my nexus but all was good with the update. Thank you landscape mode....


i swear my nexus 7 screen looks more washed out than my 3year old tn screen >.>


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I keep getting error 7 in Clockwork....wont let me install the update.
> Peeving me off.


what error? Have you tried updating your CWM to the latest version? Sometimes not having the most recent version can have errors popup...
IMHO I recommend using TWRP Recovery instead: http://teamw.in/project/twrp2

its got alot more features than "stock" CWM.

some examples would be
-file browser so you can delete stuff while in recovery
-adding multiple zips to a flash queue so that it'll automatically flash your zips without additional input (ie. ROM package, GApps, kernel. etc)


----------



## oomalikoo

what screen problems?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> The nexus 10 will cost just a bit just a bit less than the ipad, it is googles run at the iPad.
> This is just from what I have read, if you have seen otherwise?


There was another not as old as this one but they were rumors only. Nexus 10. The other one told how the glass was already being fabbed and such...but still, all speculation. The latest I've seen say the display is supposed to be super-high res so, maybe the $299 isn't gonna hold water after all.


----------



## woodscrew

Hi! New here. What do you think of 4.1.2?

Oops! Nexus 7 8GB 4.1.2, Staples $240 if I remember correctly.


----------



## nizda

I think the Nexus 10 is gonna be more if the specs with the 2560x1600 display are true. Probably 399 even still it would be a very competitive price with a better display then the ipad.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> The nexus 10 will cost just a bit just a bit less than the ipad, it is googles run at the iPad.
> This is just from what I have read, if you have seen otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> There was another not as old as this one but they were rumors only. Nexus 10. The other one told how the glass was already being fabbed and such...but still, all speculation. The latest I've seen say the display is supposed to be super-high res so, maybe the $299 isn't gonna hold water after all.
Click to expand...

I think the price will be 100-250 less than the base wifi ipad, but the wifi ipads don't include GPS either. It would not make sense for their 10" tablet to be priced too closely to their 7" tablets.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> There's another app that doesn't require root, but I don't recall what it is, and I think it's a little more complicated. I just use stickmount. No reason not to root anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Nexus Media Importer. Depends what all you are trying to use the externals drives for but the dev tries to get what everyone wants into the app. We only use it for movies on flash drives so, that's really all I can speak on. This works without root.
> New update is nice. Ruined the Glasstopia Theme, though...no longer works


Thanks guys







. And I just haven't gotten the time to really read up on roots and all. I honestly just prefer my stuff to work.


----------



## wierdo124

For people having 4.1.2 update problems with CWM, XDA now has a zip posted that's not from google, flash that instead, it doens't check. I did it and it works flawlessly.


----------



## Lige

Ugh... yet another device with screen lift. I am just going to ask for a refund, wait a couple months and buy it again. Hopefully by then they will have cycled through all the crappy units I keep receiving.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GH0*
> 
> Ugh... yet another device with screen lift. I am just going to ask for a refund, wait a couple months and buy it again. Hopefully by then they will have cycled through all the crappy units I keep receiving.


You might not need to wait long, if you can get a refund, the new 32gb model should be just around the corner, these should be a new model. I would be very much surprised if the new model isn't better built in regards to the screen retention. Hopefully better quality control and even different mounting hardware perhaps.


----------



## Malcolm

Anything in 4.1.2 that's worth updating for or is it just minor bugfixes and stuff?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GH0*
> 
> Ugh... yet another device with screen lift. I am just going to ask for a refund, wait a couple months and buy it again. Hopefully by then they will have cycled through all the crappy units I keep receiving.


Do you mind posting a picture of the screen lift? All of the problems that I see you guys having are getting me paranoid :s. I haven't noticed a lack of screen sensitivity or a couple of the other problems that I see that seem common, but now I'm on a constant lookout.


----------



## Lige

There are varying degrees of it (the one I have right now is less apparent then the one in these photographs, however, it is still there:
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/782925/nexus7/


----------



## Lige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Anything in 4.1.2 that's worth updating for or is it just minor bugfixes and stuff?


Updated driver package, rotation on nexus7 launcher, and some bug fixes with samsung NAND chips.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GH0*
> 
> There are varying degrees of it (the one I have right now is less apparent then the one in these photographs, however, it is still there:
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/782925/nexus7/


I see, and I just inspected my Nexus, no signs of it. I must have been one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GH0*
> 
> Updated driver package, rotation on nexus7 launcher, and some bug fixes with samsung NAND chips.


If I install the OTA update will it unroot and revert back to the stock kernel?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GH0*
> 
> Updated driver package, rotation on nexus7 launcher, and some bug fixes with samsung NAND chips.
> 
> 
> 
> If I install the OTA update will it unroot and revert back to the stock kernel?
Click to expand...

Yes. Easy to reroot though.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizda*
> 
> I think the Nexus 10 is gonna be more if the specs with the 2560x1600 display are true. Probably 399 even still it would be a very competitive price with a better display then the ipad.


If it does come in at $399 I'm in for one. Though I'm not sure how the tegra3 will handle that resolution though--not for games at least....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> I think the price will be 100-250 less than the base wifi ipad, but the wifi ipads don't include GPS either. It would not make sense for their 10" tablet to be priced too closely to their 7" tablets.


Makes sense.


----------



## AznDud333

does anyone know how to get a refund from asus? ive sent my tablet in twice for warranty(lift appeared a week after 30day return period passed), came back with more life the first time and broken touchscreen the second..-.-


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> If it does come in at $399 I'm in for one. Though I'm not sure how the tegra3 will handle that resolution though--not for games at least....


I bet there won't be any games at all for the Tegra 3 that actually support that res, there's absolutely no way it can push 4,096,000 pixels and keep framerates decent.

Now, for web browsing and productivity stuff it would be great.


----------



## $ilent

first page updated! Sorry for the delay







38 members! Welcome friends!

Is there anything else people would like to see go under the useful stuff heading?

Also just noticed on the first page I mentioned nexus not having screen tilt, having small memory, and needing mobile internet through 3G. All of the above have either happened or are rumoured to be coming heh.


----------



## andyroo89

I a tempted to wait till cyber Monday for nexus 7 to see if it can go on sale or tf300t those two im torn between atm.


----------



## femtobeam

Nexus 7 Media Importer on Google Play does not require root. $2.99

You need an OTG cable to plug in a flash drive. It is important to have externally powered USB devices as the Nexus 7 cannot power U S B devices. By the way... Do not lose your Nexus 7 charger and cable. If you do, you will have to order another one from Google. Costs around $32, with shipping. Other chargers are really slow. In fact, using them will cause the Nexus to lose charge while plugged in if you are watching videos or playing games.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *femtobeam*
> 
> Nexus 7 Media Importer on Google Play does not require root. $2.99
> 
> You need an OTG cable to plug in a flash drive. It is important to have externally powered USB devices as the Nexus 7 cannot power U S B devices. By the way... Do not lose your Nexus 7 charger and cable. If you do, you will have to order another one from Google. Costs around $32, with shipping. Other chargers are really slow. In fact, using them will cause the Nexus to lose charge while plugged in if you are watching videos or playing games.


It isn't quite as clear cut with the chargers, the stock charger is good, but I have several generic chargers and they can all charge my nexus 7. Some charge faster than others.


----------



## koulaid

Just got mines like last week! Loving it.


----------



## bogey1337

I heard google has an event coming up this month. At this point, is it still worth it to purchase a nexus 7? Lets say this holiday? I'm really tempted to buy one.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> I heard google has an event coming up this month. At this point, is it still worth it to purchase a nexus 7? Lets say this holiday? I'm really tempted to buy one.


I think they're announcing a new nexus 10? or maybe nexus 7 with 32gb of internal memory instead of the previous 16gb


----------



## $ilent

Nexus 7 32GB coming at xmas


----------



## wierdo124

N7 32gb units are already in stores. 32GB will take over the old 16GB price. Wait a week, you'll regret it if you don't.


----------



## Robilar

I bought and returned one of these awhile ago and as such didn't get a chance to try rooting.

I have a brother in law with one. Could someone please summarize the benefits (if any) of rooting the unit? I know one is that external storage devices can be used via OTG cable if rooted but as noted above there is an app that makes this moot.

If you root it, does it remove the bloatware (the numerous apps that cannot be uninstalled)?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

32GB: http://www.very.co.uk/asus-google-nexus-1gb-32gb-7-inch-tablet/1173217684.prd?aff=awin&affsrc=76941&cm_mmc=awin-_-76941-_-Editorial+Content-_-0_0

Not too sure on the sites legit-ness, although afaik it's good. Says delivery by the end of the month.


----------



## bogey1337

You think the screen lifting issues has been fixed for the new batches? Its the only think thats really making me hesitate on buying one.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> You think the screen lifting issues has been fixed for the new batches? Its the only think thats really making me hesitate on buying one.


I sure hope so.


----------



## femtobeam

I have been looking into the Micro USB OTG Cables so I can attach my external 1 T HDD.

The "non" Google chargers are about 75% slower than the Google charger, in my opinion. It would be great to see some tests.

I have been wondering what the 4 pogo pins on the side are for and surfing to see if there are any docking stations.....

I will post if I find anything. Thanks.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I bought and returned one of these awhile ago and as such didn't get a chance to try rooting.
> I have a brother in law with one. Could someone please summarize the benefits (if any) of rooting the unit? I know one is that external storage devices can be used via OTG cable if rooted but as noted above there is an app that makes this moot.
> If you root it, does it remove the bloatware (the numerous apps that cannot be uninstalled)?


Really no need to even root if he is a basic user. They've updated so the home screen rotates now and the nexus media Importer app kinda kills the need for it for media and such.

But the ROMs and kernels and the way they can be configured make it a really nice thing to do. Automatically lowering the clocks/voltages at idle and having it overclock while in 3D mode....makes for _excellent_ battery life and beastly gaming. Add in bloat free ROMs and really nice custom themes and it's worth it sometimes.

This is the theme I was using til the update. We're waiting for the maker to adjust it to the new Jelly Bean fixes


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























Nice clean look to it.


----------



## Robilar

Interesting thanks. So back to my original question, do custom ROM's allow the uninstalling of pre-installed apps (twitter, facebook etc).


----------



## Hokies83

I would Snag one of these if it had a Hdmi connector so i could hook it to my 50 inch Hdmi and stream Flash movies from Putlocker.

Heard 2 new models coming end of the year gonna check them out hope they have it.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Interesting thanks. So back to my original question, do custom ROM's allow the uninstalling of pre-installed apps (twitter, facebook etc).


IDK if it works on tablets but, toolbox rom lite can remove preinstalled apps.


----------



## Bonkers

The fiancé just surprised me with a 16gb model. I love it so far, hoping for no screen lifting issues.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Interesting thanks. So back to my original question, do custom ROM's allow the uninstalling of pre-installed apps (twitter, facebook etc).


Yes. most custom ROMs don't have them installed in the first place. But rooting allows you to do that, and that's different from having a custom ROM.

I've run a few ROMs on my N7, came back to rooted stock and sticking with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Interesting thanks. So back to my original question, do custom ROM's allow the uninstalling of pre-installed apps (twitter, facebook etc).
> 
> 
> 
> IDK if it works on tablets but, toolbox rom lite can remove preinstalled apps.
Click to expand...

Requires root. You can remove preinstalled apps with a simple file explorer, you don't need rom toolbox or anything else. I never screw with them, just grab root explorer or something, head into /system/app/ and have at it.


----------



## Robilar

Thanks mate. That was the answer I was looking for.


----------



## mtbiker033

updating to 4.1.2 was a pita for me

I tried a few different methods I saw in articles and had no luck, I finally just unrooted it and back to stock, then did the update, re-rooted. Even doing it that way wasn't too bad.

still using Trinity kernels, atm DO_7-4.1.2
1700mhz max
I usually run it stock for doing normal stuff but I bring it up to 1700mhz while playing asphalt heat and it runs great

http://www.derkernel.com/jb-seven.php


----------



## Bonkers

Im probably about to Root stock and just leave it at that. None of the roms really do much for me. Paranoid Android seems pretty nice but other than that I dont really have much interest in them. Ive flashed a ton of different ROMs on my Thunderbolt and current Razr Maxx mainly just to keep up with the latest version of Android.

Edit: I lied... My backup of all my apps and data failed so I said screw it and Im putting Paranoid Android on it now lol. Less than 24 hours of using it stock and its already been rooted/flashed.


----------



## wierdo124

I remember the OG Droid days where I was always waiting for the latest UltimateDroid build, because Motorola never put out a GB update and ROMs added so many features. AOKP didn't exist, CM was around, but it was probably 80% just a one man team or two working on a ROM. These days I honestly only root my stuff to remove bloatware. My SGS3 is on AOSP JB, but I don't know how long it will remain on it. It just isn't as important anymore. It's fast, the features are there, and the stuff from Samsung is virtually bug-free. Period.

Back then I could live with not having a working camera or some odd crap, these days I just want my stuff to work.

Anyway, gone off topic here


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I remember the OG Droid days where I was always waiting for the latest UltimateDroid build, because Motorola never put out a GB update and ROMs added so many features. AOKP didn't exist, CM was around, but it was probably 80% just a one man team or two working on a ROM. These days I honestly only root my stuff to remove bloatware. My SGS3 is on AOSP JB, but I don't know how long it will remain on it. It just isn't as important anymore. It's fast, the features are there, and the stuff from Samsung is virtually bug-free. Period.
> Back then I could live with not having a working camera or some odd crap, these days I just want my stuff to work.
> Anyway, gone off topic here


Lol I totally understand. I've finally gotten a solid working JB build on my RAZR and don't plan on flashing anything for a while. It works, its clean, and there isn't any bloat ware.

Paranoid android is very nice and I wish it was more stable/complete for the RAZR. I reccomend it to all nexus 7 owners.


----------



## andyroo89

I will just leave this here if it interest anyone.


----------



## WC_EEND

slight dissapointment:

http://gizmodo.com/5955462/googles-big-android-event-canceled-due-to-hurricane-sandy?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> slight dissapointment:
> http://gizmodo.com/5955462/googles-big-android-event-canceled-due-to-hurricane-sandy?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


That sucks i was looking forward to that...

As i really want a Nexus 7 but it has no way to connect to my TV so i can Stream movies.. " I want it to replace my HTPC " So im holding out for these new models.


----------



## mtbiker033

ok what would you do if you cracked the screen of your n7 so bad the touch doesn't respond, I bought it from Staples but def don't think I purchased the protection plan doh


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> That sucks i was looking forward to that...
> As i really want a Nexus 7 but it has no way to connect to my TV so i can Stream movies.. " I want it to replace my HTPC " So im holding out for these new models.


USB to HDMI doesn't work?

I absolutely love my nexus, it is by far one of the greatest gifts I've ever received. I bashed iPads and the like for a long time but my kindle was dying and I decided I wanted to give this a try. I could fit two inside my gf's iPad 2 but that's why I love it. I find it to be the perfect size.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> USB to HDMI doesn't work?
> I absolutely love my nexus, it is by far one of the greatest gifts I've ever received. I bashed iPads and the like for a long time but my kindle was dying and I decided I wanted to give this a try. I could fit two inside my gf's iPad 2 but that's why I love it. I find it to be the perfect size.


could not find any usb to hdmi... i checked Ebay they were ill micro usbs.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> could not find any usb to hdmi... i checked Ebay they were ill micro usbs.


That's what you would want. The nexus has a micro USB port.

http://www.amazon.com/Menotek-Adapter-IMPROVED-Protocol-Sensation/dp/B005F9W6DU

That may work for your needs.


----------



## wierdo124

N7 doesn't support MHL unfortunately.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> N7 doesn't support MHL unfortunately.


=[ Wonder why.. The Tablet would be Perfect if it could Stream to the TV..

Just hoping the new modes releasing the end of the year do.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

If you have the nexus q you can stream content to a tv/monitor wirelessly. But it isn't the same as straight video out.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> ok what would you do if you cracked the screen of your n7 so bad the touch doesn't respond, I bought it from Staples but def don't think I purchased the protection plan doh


how did you manage that?


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> N7 doesn't support MHL unfortunately.


I just read that myself when i was going through some kernels. :/ How depressing.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> N7 doesn't support MHL unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> =[ Wonder why.. The Tablet would be Perfect if it could Stream to the TV..
> 
> Just hoping the new modes releasing the end of the year do.
Click to expand...

So google can sell Nexus Qs, which aren't actually being sold yet.


----------



## Bonkers

http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/29/google-announces-299-32gb-nexus-7-with-hspa-mobile-data/

Quote:


> Google's not only introduced some new devices today, it's also delivered a few updates to its flagship Nexus 7 tablet. That includes a new, unlocked 32GB model with HSPA+ mobile data that will set you back $299 -- and run the just-announced Android 4.2, naturally. Look for it to be available in the Google Play store in the US, UK, Australia, France, Germany, Spain and Canada on November 13th. No word yet on retail availability beyond Google Play.


Staples and Gamestop have also reportedly dropped the price to 199$ on the 16gb model. My fiance may get pissed lol. I tried to tell her that they were going to drop the price this week though!


----------



## TLCH723

Does anyone know if android 4.2 will be coming out to nexus 7??
Cant seem to find a date.


----------



## Bonkers

I would assume so. It is displayed on a Nexus 7 here it looks like. http://www.android.com/whatsnew/

Hokies you were asking about getting stuff to the tv, looks like youll be able to with Android 4.2. Wireless streaming to HDTV. just need a Wireless HDMI dongle.


----------



## wierdo124

I'd expect to see it roll out to N7s within the next week or so.


----------



## RULINGCHAOS

Never saw this thread before..

I got mine early on. 7/13/12 16 gig. Rooted running Apex launcher.
Stickmount is very nice.


----------



## mtbiker033

I'm so missing my n7 and want to get an n10 but next year is so far away.......


----------



## Hokies83

im looking at the 399$ refurb I Pad 3 on ebay seems to have everything i want..


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> im looking at the 399$ refurb I Pad 3 on ebay seems to have everything i want..










I smell a obvious troll.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell a obvious troll.


No you do not...

You see a person who was looking at a Nexus 7 and picked something else heh cause i wanted something good to stream movies with..

I have no Idea about Tablets zero... and i was getting info on Nexus 7 cause i knew nothing about it...

But ask me about a Nvidia GPU i can tell you everything...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> No you do not...
> You see a person who was looking at a Nexus 7 and picked something else heh cause i wanted something good to stream movies with..
> I have no Idea about Tablets zero... and i was getting info on Nexus 7 cause i knew nothing about it...
> But ask me about a Nvidia GPU i can tell you everything...


What kind of deck screws does nvidia use now?


----------



## mcpetrolhead

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_10_16gb

The Nexus 10's are going to be available for sale on the 13th of November according to googles website.
Screen resolution is amazing, but i am holding off buying anything until more powerful ARM GPU's come out, I want something that can power all those pixels.


----------



## smoke420

Nexus 7 32gb $250


Put me down got my nexus 7 16gb on 10/18 .The screen did seem to be loose on the left side but not bad at all and I also noticed a black vertical line that would appear on google talk and the google browser.it was rare and random and only lasted a fraction of a second..it started when I was downloading copilet gps but I dont know if that had anything to do with it..Now the good news I returned it to walmart then went to staples and got the 32gb for the same price this morning.charging it now.If you got yours in the last two weeks I would suggest doing the same.No loose screen on this one.I have no problem with google or asus all new products have issues and the nexus 7 is a great product.But one thing I would suggest to all buyer is check everything you can in the first week or two so you have no issues returning it.

My tv is connected to my pc and I use vlc direct pro to stream movies and music to and from my nexus 7.Its very easy to set up and works great no lag at all.I can use my tablet as a big remote and go threw my 500 plus movies on my pc and play it on the tv and when I leave the room stream the movie to the tablet all with the same free app.If your on your home network there is no reason to save movies or music to the tablet.


----------



## pez

Just got my OTG adapter from Monoprice today and purchased the Nexus Media Importer app. I've also had a 16GB flash drive laying around not making any use, so this is going to be the start of a good relationship. I recommend it, and it will be probably the best $5 you could spend on your Nexus 7, and hopefully 10.


----------



## Robilar

Do they make an OTG to Micro SD adapter that can work with the Nexus? My mate has a couple of 32GB micro SD cards and would prefer to use them rather than bulky usb memory sticks.


----------



## wierdo124

You can definitely rig up USB OTG and microSD cards. I've seen it done, I'm not sure exactly what their setup was though.

I wouldn't do it to mine just because it removes some of the portability.


----------



## Robilar

I grabbed a Nexus 32GB and a case to give it a go. Figured if it were as impressive as I had read, it would work either for my wife (upgrading from a E-Ink Kobo Wifi Touch) or replacing my daughter's Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.0+ (my old tablet).

I have to say that it was snappy in terms of performance but the screen itself was nothing special. After spending some time playing with the brightness and comparing it to the Samsung Tab and my tablets (Toshiba Excite 7.7 and an IPad 2), I found it's color and contrast subpar compared to all 3 of my units. While that is no big deal compared to my Toshiba (which has a Super AMOLED+ screen with same PPI) or my IPad 2 (which cost 3 times as much), I was surprised to find that the color and contrast on my Samsung is better than the Nexus 7. It is certainly a faster device (the Samsung has a 1.2Ghz dual core processor) and comes with double the memory (32 GB vs. 16GB) but otherwise I prefer the Samsung (which supports HDMI out via dongle and has a Micro SD slot).

Ended up returning it. I was a bit disappointed, or perhaps my expectations were too high especially given it's price point. My Samsung was $350 when I bought it.

On a side note, the Hipstreet case I bought to go with it was absolute crap.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I grabbed a Nexus 32GB and a case to give it a go. Figured if it were as impressive as I had read, it would work either for my wife (upgrading from a E-Ink Kobo Wifi Touch) or replacing my daughter's Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.0+ (my old tablet).
> I have to say that it was snappy in terms of performance but the screen itself was nothing special. After spending some time playing with the brightness and comparing it to the Samsung Tab and my tablets (Toshiba Excite 7.7 and an IPad 2), I found it's color and contrast subpar compared to all 3 of my units. While that is no big deal compared to my Toshiba (which has a Super AMOLED+ screen with same PPI) or my IPad 2 (which cost 3 times as much), I was surprised to find that the color and contrast on my Samsung is better than the Nexus 7. It is certainly a faster device (the Samsung has a 1.2Ghz dual core processor) and comes with double the memory (32 GB vs. 16GB) but otherwise I prefer the Samsung (which supports HDMI out via dongle and has a Micro SD slot).
> Ended up returning it. I was a bit disappointed, or perhaps my expectations were too high especially given it's price point. My Samsung was $350 when I bought it.
> On a side note, the Hipstreet case I bought to go with it was absolute crap.
> ~snip


you shouldn't post the labels serials etc








I suggest you blur that part out or remove that picture.

yes....indeed the "colours" don't "pop" out compared to AMOLED or PLS that Samsung uses. But for its price point I don't think there is any alternative unless Asus has huge economies of scale for another superior screen tech.


----------



## nizda

You should of just waited 2 weeks and got the nexus 10. I'm just keeping my 7 around for development stuff. The 10 is what I'm guessing you want, ex 2560/1600 results screen 1.7ghz new exynos which is a powerhouse etc.. All for 399, to start I called that it's the perfect price to take apple customers and not degrade the nexus brand. Hdmi out everything that should of been designed for the 7 and with the highest quality screen in the industry, higher than the soon to come iPad 4 actually they really didn't change much except the chip.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Do they make an OTG to Micro SD adapter that can work with the Nexus? My mate has a couple of 32GB micro SD cards and would prefer to use them rather than bulky usb memory sticks.


I imagine just take a MicroSD to USB adapter and use that. They're usually no bigger than necessary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I grabbed a Nexus 32GB and a case to give it a go. Figured if it were as impressive as I had read, it would work either for my wife (upgrading from a E-Ink Kobo Wifi Touch) or replacing my daughter's Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.0+ (my old tablet).
> I have to say that it was snappy in terms of performance but the screen itself was nothing special. After spending some time playing with the brightness and comparing it to the Samsung Tab and my tablets (Toshiba Excite 7.7 and an IPad 2), I found it's color and contrast subpar compared to all 3 of my units. While that is no big deal compared to my Toshiba (which has a Super AMOLED+ screen with same PPI) or my IPad 2 (which cost 3 times as much), I was surprised to find that the color and contrast on my Samsung is better than the Nexus 7. It is certainly a faster device (the Samsung has a 1.2Ghz dual core processor) and comes with double the memory (32 GB vs. 16GB) but otherwise I prefer the Samsung (which supports HDMI out via dongle and has a Micro SD slot).
> Ended up returning it. I was a bit disappointed, or perhaps my expectations were too high especially given it's price point. My Samsung was $350 when I bought it.
> On a side note, the Hipstreet case I bought to go with it was absolute crap.
> *snip*


Your impressions are pretty spot on. I still usually grab my Nexus 7 over my iPad 2, though. Not totally sure, bit the Nexus just feels so capable.


----------



## andyroo89

Man I don't make enough money to put aside for the newest thing without another new thing coming out to replace it


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizda*
> 
> You should of just waited 2 weeks and got the nexus 10. I'm just keeping my 7 around for development stuff. The 10 is what I'm guessing you want, ex 2560/1600 results screen 1.7ghz new exynos which is a powerhouse etc.. All for 399, to start I called that it's the perfect price to take apple customers and not degrade the nexus brand. Hdmi out everything that should of been designed for the 7 and with the highest quality screen in the industry, higher than the soon to come iPad 4 actually they really didn't change much except the chip.
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Doh! i should of waited! and not got the ipad 3

Me =


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just got my OTG adapter from Monoprice today and purchased the Nexus Media Importer app. I've also had a 16GB flash drive laying around not making any use, so this is going to be the start of a good relationship. I recommend it, and it will be probably the best $5 you could spend on your Nexus 7, and hopefully 10.


I bought an otg cable and a 16gb thumbdrive for mine. Just using stickmount and it works perfect and stickmount was free


----------



## WC_EEND

I got a €2.5 USB OTG cable and use it for various things. I've hooked up my PC's keyboard to it as well for instance when using text chat applications for instance. Obviously I also used it for for USB drives + stickmount. Just a shame you can't copy apps to the external storage as 16GB really is getting too small in this day and age.


----------



## andyroo89

I was talking to a co worker about how we are advancing pretty quickly on hdd space. He told me he remember hack on college friend of his got a gig hard drive, and saying how they will never fill it up. Now look we carry 8gb flash drives in our pocket. 16gb is not big enough. Im going to buy nexus 10 im excited about the new dual core processor.


----------



## wierdo124

Thankfully 4.2 will soon bring us the next best thing to MHL functionality. Miracast will make this device so much better.


----------



## WC_EEND

what does it do?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> I bought an otg cable and a 16gb thumbdrive for mine. Just using stickmount and it works perfect and stickmount was free


Yeah, I just haven't found a need to truly root mine yet, though







.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> what does it do?


Wireless display capabilities. With an adaptor any HDMI TV will support it. Tegra 3 has it built in.


----------



## staryoshi

Just ordered the 16GB model. Now to find a suitable case and screen protector







(I'm not too fond of the flap on the official one)

The funny thing is that I had pre-ordered one in July and then changed my mind... Saving $50 is a nice bonus for waiting









Do we have confirmation that the Nexus 7 will support Miracast when 4.2 hits? I know the Tegra 3 platform will support it, but I haven't found an article confirming it for the N7 yet.


----------



## Hokies83

I wonder if there will be a great price on the Nexus 10 for Cyber Monday.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I wonder if there will be a great price on the Nexus 10 for Cyber Monday.


Unlikely since it's launching shortly before. The "great deal" will be that they have them in stock


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Just ordered the 16GB model. Now to find a suitable case and screen protector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm not too fond of the flap on the official one)
> 
> The funny thing is that I had pre-ordered one in July and then changed my mind... Saving $50 is a nice bonus for waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have confirmation that the Nexus 7 will support Miracast when 4.2 hits? I know the Tegra 3 platform will support it, but I haven't found an article confirming it for the N7 yet.


If it doesn't, imma flip stuff....


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> If it doesn't, imma flip stuff....


I'm definitely hoping it does


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Just ordered the 16GB model. Now to find a suitable case and screen protector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm not too fond of the flap on the official one)
> The funny thing is that I had pre-ordered one in July and then changed my mind... Saving $50 is a nice bonus for waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have confirmation that the Nexus 7 will support Miracast when 4.2 hits? I know the Tegra 3 platform will support it, but I haven't found an article confirming it for the N7 yet.


I got the dodocase for mine. I love it! If you want a bamboo inlay go with Portenzo.


----------



## drbaltazar

Ok supposedly,nexus 7 with hspa+ is gona he avail at Select t-mobile store on the 5 November,and nexus 4 on 14 November!is this
True?I want the nexus 32 GB hspa+!is it possible .i don't want contract tho .i am happy with their prepaid plan!If this is true,t-mobile will sell million of nexus.(last I checked only them will have it.why I never baugh via play,(I don't buy online)


----------



## PinkPenguin

So good I had to get the rest of the family one







8Gb and another 16Gb



Both running stock 4.1.2 rooted.


----------



## drbaltazar

oh now you be done it.i feel like a diabetic with a key lime pie in front. Of his nose


----------



## smoke420

This is my first tablet . And my question is what are the advantages of rooting it.so far stick mount is the only reason I could find.

I have the 32gb version so don't think stickmount is needed.But I do want to use the otg cable for controllers and maybe a mouse does it need to be rooted for that.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> This is my first tablet . And my question is what are the advantages of rooting it.so far stick mount is the only reason I could find.
> I have the 32gb version so don't think stickmount is needed.But I do want to use the otg cable for controllers and maybe a mouse does it need to be rooted for that.


I know my wireless keyboard was working over the otg cable last night. Now whether it was because of stickmount or not I couldnt tell. . I enjoy rooting my tablet/phone because I like putting custom things on my devices. However some of the pluses to being rooted are that you can get rid of most ads, use stickmount, can put antitheft software in the root of your device(more applicable to phones than tablet), can get better battery life, and you just have more control over your device in general.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Just ordered the 16GB model. Now to find a suitable case and screen protector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm not too fond of the flap on the official one)
> The funny thing is that I had pre-ordered one in July and then changed my mind... Saving $50 is a nice bonus for waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have confirmation that the Nexus 7 will support Miracast when 4.2 hits? I know the Tegra 3 platform will support it, but I haven't found an article confirming it for the N7 yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> If it doesn't, imma flip stuff....


What's Miracast?


----------



## staryoshi

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miracast

It's a new (open) standard for wireless display, and one of the main reasons I picked up the Nexus 7, as I'm hoping that it'll be supported. It will be supported by Android in 4.2.


----------



## smoke420

Wireless streaming of music and movies was way easier than i thought possible.But streaming pictures is a whole other story.Is there an easy way to share pics from pc to tablet or even just view the pics on my pc through the wireless connection.I really dont want to put thousands of pics on some cloud site.

video and music streaming = vlc direct pro great free app

Edit

image streaming = imagebank works ok at best...doesn't cache thumbnails at all and make it very annoying.for example if you have a lot of pics in one folder it will load only the ones that fit on the screen.If you scroll down it will start loading new ones on the screen but erase the one's above.If thats not bad enough it also erases the one's on the screen if you switch for portrait to landscape.

Gave up on it way too annoying I will use es file explorer until i find something better.


----------



## drbaltazar

Should be possible so many way to connect


----------



## Tokkan

So my gf got her Nexus 7 32Gb, and as soon as she turned it on we faced a problem. She couldn't connect to the wireless...
I asked her if she had the password correct and she told me she had, so I turned off the wi-fi security, I wasnt surprised that it connected with no issues to the router with no password...
She configured, downloaded the apps she wanted and updated the nexus 7 while I was getting some work done...
When she finished I decided to try and figure what was going on with the tablet but I use it, put back a password with a diff type of security, kept giving error.
Made router exception's for the Nexus 7 mac adress, etc. Wasted like 1 hour, till she was right next to me with the router page open and she looked at the password.
When she saw what the password was, she felt a lil embarrased.
She was typing the wrong password the whole time








I havent touched it yet but she's liking it so far...


----------



## drbaltazar

when i saw there was no flash i was down .then i was like ,this is android gees,found what i needed .everything couldn't be better.men this little thing is awesome.way better then my kindle fire first gen.no about:config or alpha (dev toy)is a huge issue in chrome


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drbaltazar*
> 
> when i saw there was no flash i was down .then i was like ,this android gees,found what i needed .everything couldnt be better.men this little thing is awsome.way better then my kindle fire first gen.no about :config or alpha (dev toy)is a huge issue tho!


OCN etiquette; please try to make sure you use proper grammar and it makes sense please!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> OCN etiquette; please try to make sure you use proper grammar and it makes sense please!


Quote:


> please excuse my English, I use a translator to make posts


It's always been that way with drbal


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> how did you manage that?


I'm not sure, I took it to my daughter's school harvest carnival and book fair, used it in the library, had it in a messenger bag but did have my bag in the backseat with the kids on the way home, I'm thinking one of them stepped on it or something.

I'm so torn about replacing my n7 since I broke the screen. On one hand I would like to get the n10 but I kind of like the 7" size. The main reason I want the n10 is for the camera, something I really wish the n7 had.

Also the n10 costs allot more, decisions, decisions. One thing is for sure whichever one I get I will go to Staples and get it and get the protection plan!!!


----------



## judi924

I got the 16GB version from MacMall about 2 months ago. No tax, free ship it came to an even $249. Now they have the 32GB version for that much:
http://www.macmall.com/p/ASUS-Tablets/product~dpno~9406028~pdp.iaccgfh


----------



## drbaltazar

Get the HSPA + version.any know if the nexus 7 32 GB hspa+ version will be avail in retail store or it will be only via play online store?


----------



## drbaltazar

what button i press to get chrome in full screen ?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drbaltazar*
> 
> what button i press to get chrome in full screen ?


try double tapping the browser when its open.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miracast
> It's a new (open) standard for wireless display, and one of the main reasons I picked up the Nexus 7, as I'm hoping that it'll be supported. It will be supported by Android in 4.2.


Ahhh, I see. The real question is, though, is how much are the adapters going to be?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> try double tapping the browser when its open.


For the Nexus 7?

Also, just started using my PS3 controller via OTG for my Nexus. Another great reason to have an OTG. I will never be able to play games like Dead Trigger or GTA III on a tablet again without it.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drbaltazar*
> 
> when i saw there was no flash i was down .then i was like ,this is android gees,found what i needed .everything couldn't be better.men this little thing is awesome.way better then my kindle fire first gen.no about:config or alpha (dev toy)is a huge issue in chrome


If you are having issues with Chrome, have you tried using Dolphin browser..? Here it is on the Play Store: Dolphin Browser. These new versions do not have the pinch zoom anymore but it's fast and easy to use.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> OCN etiquette; please try to make sure you use proper grammar and it makes sense please!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> *It's always been that way with drbal*


^ This. He uses a translator, bro. He's cool.


----------



## wierdo124

Google seems convinced adaptors will be well under $100


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Google seems convinced adaptors will be well under $100


Lol. I did a Google search for 'Wireless HDMI adapters' earlier and didn't find anything below $100.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Google seems convinced adaptors will be well under $100


In other words, google will be making one well under 100 dollars.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Google seems convinced adaptors will be well under $100
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, google will be making one well under 100 dollars.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure. I think going forward the industry will widely adopt miracast.

In other news, nexus 7 runs OCN smashingly


----------



## andyroo89

I feel so awesome being in that pic, I cannot wait to get the 32gb model, Im going to wait till black friday to see if it goes down to 200.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I'm not sure. I think going forward the industry will widely adopt miracast.
> In other news, nexus 7 runs OCN smashingly


What are you using to get it to look like that? I have Tapatalk, but I'm really not a huge fan.


----------



## WC_EEND

I think it's OCN's mobile beta


----------



## smoke420

If anyone is interested there is a very easy way to use your nexus 7 as a phone .if you have a Google voice account all you need to do is install talk atone a free app and sign in with your Google voice account.it also can be used to text any number


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I think it's OCN's mobile beta


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


I feel like such a huge noob







. Is this something only available to Mods? I've been searching and Googling, but can't find it :/.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like such a huge noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is this something only available to Mods? I've been searching and Googling, but can't find it :/.
Click to expand...

It's in private beta right now. Stay tuned


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> It's in private beta right now. Stay tuned


Gotcha, thanks







. I've been using it on my Nexus, and it's not terrible, but it's one site I wish wouldn't do an 'auto-zoom' when I tap in the Reply box.


----------



## wierdo124

No worries, it's excellent. I'm sure all of you will agree.


----------



## WC_EEND

Prices and a release date for the Nexus 7 for Belgium have been announced: For sale from 13 December onwards and it'll cost €280 here, while it costs €250 in all other European countries. Am I glad I got mine in France


----------



## pez

Now that I've learned the joys of a gamepad on the Nexus, I'm starting to think I'm going to need some more space soon. I might possibly look into a move to the 32GB model after the holidays. I'm still eagerly hoping that a pogo pin dock for the Nexus 7 is still in the midst.


----------



## smoke420

Can't wait for my otg cable.$0.98 and free shipping sounded to good to be true. Then I get an email saying its going to take 1-2 months for delivering. lol


----------



## theturbofd

Hey guys is their an app which would let me go through my PC from my nexus? I've been wanting to watch videos while laying in bed and so my mom can watch certain movies or vids.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Hey guys is their an app which would let me go through my PC from my nexus? I've been wanting to watch videos while laying in bed and so my mom can watch certain movies or vids.


Check in the play store in the tablet apps section on the first screen. I cant get on my nexus atm but there is definitely an app that lets you remote control your computer


----------



## andyroo89

My work at Office Max has the 32gb now, I wish they werent regulated prices, I was hoping to see them drop on black friday.


----------



## Hokies83

Looking hard at the Nexus 10 how is the Android market vs apples market? apple does not have that many highend games... does the Android market have them?


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Hey guys is their an app which would let me go through my PC from my nexus? I've been wanting to watch videos while laying in bed and so my mom can watch certain movies or vids.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teamviewer.teamviewer.market.mobile&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS50ZWFtdmlld2VyLnRlYW12aWV3ZXIubWFya2V0Lm1vYmlsZSJd


----------



## smoke420

Team viewer is great for remote control but that's all.in this case you would be better off getting a wireless mouse. but if your talking about media sharing vlc direct pro is the way to go. Its very easy to setup and free. With it you can watch movies or listen to music stored on the PC or nexus 7 on either the nexus 7 or the PC its great. For example I have 500+ movies stored on my PC and my TV setup as one of my monitors with this app I can start a movie or music on the TV and sound system connected to the PC all from my nexus 7 then if for any reason I want to leave the room the same app can stream all that media to my nexus 7.you want to start cooking down stairs take the movie with you on your nexus 7.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> Team viewer is great for remote control but that's all.in this case you would be better off getting a wireless mouse. but if your talking about media sharing vlc direct pro is the way to go. Its very easy to setup and free. With it you can watch movies or listen to music stored on the PC or nexus 7 on either the nexus 7 or the PC its great. For example I have 500+ movies stored on my PC and my TV setup as one of my monitors with this app I can start a movie or music on the TV and sound system connected to the PC all from my nexus 7 then if for any reason I want to leave the room the same app can stream all that media to my nexus 7.you want to start cooking down stairs take the movie with you on your nexus 7.


lol this sounds interesting.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> Can't wait for my otg cable.$0.98 and free shipping sounded to good to be true. Then I get an email saying its going to take 1-2 months for delivering. lol


Try Monoprice. You might end up paying $3 or 4 after shipping, but you could also find some other stuff on Monoprice you might need. ~$1.50 for a 5 ft Cat6 ethernet cable, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Hey guys is their an app which would let me go through my PC from my nexus? I've been wanting to watch videos while laying in bed and so my mom can watch certain movies or vids.


Try Splashtop or Splashtop HD. I've heard really decent things about it.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> Can't wait for my otg cable.$0.98 and free shipping sounded to good to be true. Then I get an email saying its going to take 1-2 months for delivering. lol


QQ Tech USB-OTG. Like pez said, you'll pay about 4 bucks but, it'll get there faster. Solid cable. My review.


----------



## Nickw

Hey guys , not sure if any of you have had experience trying to do this or not , but I'm sure someone can help. I'm trying to get my N7 on the internet while at work but we're all hard wired in, no WiFi . After searching for ever I've come to the conclusion that the only way I can reverse tether from my comp to the tablet through USB is if I modify the kernel in the tab and other various things, I don't want to do this right now but I want internet, lol . Im trying to find ways around doing this and so I come to you all to try and confirm my ideas and ask for more.

Could I use a USB dongle in my computer to connect to Wifi through my Tab and bluetooth? I've found a few guides online but I want to make sure it'll work before I go and buy one ( i'll probably just do this anyway if no one answers in the next few hours)

And before anyone says it, I'd love to just hotspot from my phone to my tablet like I'm doing now but I don't have unlimited data.


----------



## wierdo124

If you have a wireless card on the computer just use it as a wireless hotspot and connect your N7 to it.


----------



## staryoshi

I'm enjoying my Nexus 7 quite a bit so far. On its first full charge and heavy use today I went 10.5 hours without charging and still had about 21% battery life left. I was attached to it for most of the day today







Performance is spot on, I haven't had an issue finding apps, and I'm going to give Splashtop Gamepad THD a go







To be honest, I kind of wish it came in a higher-resolution 8.9" form factor, as that would improve its productivity functionality, but I'm quite glad that I did not go for a 10" model. I'm also happy I opted for a Nexus model, as I like it pure. (I'm accustomed to Touch Wiz)

The most notable "con" I've noticed so far is that colors are not very vibrant Cranking the brightness helps, but it's still noticeable for me. The image is very crisp, though, so I'm happy. For $200 I'm very satisfied with the Nexus 7 package.

I'm trying a "minimalistic" approach to start... we'll see how long that lasts







(I have my most commonly-used apps loaded up into the bottom taskbar).

I'm on the hunt for better-looking weather and clock widgets, at the moment. I also wish there was a sleeker settings widget. Any widget recommendations would be appreciated











Oh, and I got one of these to give it a try http://www.amazon.com/Poetic-HardBack-Protective-Google-Android/dp/B008IEGS9W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352338572&sr=8-1&keywords=nexus+7+case+poetic I figured I'd give it a chance for $5. It looks decent, seems to work well, the only complain I have is that it has a strong leather smell. I'm airing it out now


----------



## crashdummy35

Try the ASUS weather widget. It's what I use. But, you'll have to side load it using the cable that came with your N7. You are in the US so, this one is set for F degrees.

Resizing crops the bottom as you can see but, I like it. I just leave it full size now.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Here it is if you'd like to try it.

This is a nice clock I used to use but I'll have to go look on my G-Play account to see what it's called. I don't use it anymore.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Edit: Here's the clock. I think it comes in 2 sizes and asks for no special permissions....


----------



## Mattbag

Okay guys I've never been into tablet computers but I saw the nexus 7 for only 199 and became very interested. It will be nice to use to browse around the house but other then that what use do i have for a tablet? I hear i can use netflix but I can do that through my pc or xbox. Also I have android on my cell phone although an older version, I also have a 4th gen i pod touch which I love to use but its pretty small and only 8gb so I can see the nexus 7 being like my i pod but 7 inches is too big to carry around at the gym and use for music. The only other thing I can think of is using it for gaming but I dont see any really interesting games on the android market place other then the snes emulators which I would love to play.

I'm always into new tech but I tend to lose interest very quickly i bought a ps vita and used it for maybe an hour since febuary. What else can a tablet do that might be interesting to me besides cheap gaming and internet browsing at home?

also do any of you guys think the 32 gb might go down to 199 for black friday?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Try the ASUS weather widget. It's what I use. But, you'll have to side load it using the cable that came with your N7. You are in the US so, this one is set for F degrees.
> Resizing crops the bottom as you can see but, I like it. I just leave it full size now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is if you'd like to try it.
> This is a nice clock I used to use but I'll have to go look on my G-Play account to see what it's called. I don't use it anymore.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Here's the clock. I think it comes in 2 sizes and asks for no special permissions....


I was actually able to download and install the Asus Weather app from my Nexus (posting from it now). The clock app is beautiful, but not totally in love with it. Wish Google had one that would sync with their cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> Okay guys I've never been into tablet computers but I saw the nexus 7 for only 199 and became very interested. It will be nice to use to browse around the house but other then that what use do i have for a tablet? I hear i can use netflix but I can do that through my pc or xbox. Also I have android on my cell phone although an older version, I also have a 4th gen i pod touch which I love to use but its pretty small and only 8gb so I can see the nexus 7 being like my i pod but 7 inches is too big to carry around at the gym and use for music. The only other thing I can think of is using it for gaming but I dont see any really interesting games on the android market place other then the snes emulators which I would love to play.
> I'm always into new tech but I tend to lose interest very quickly i bought a ps vita and used it for maybe an hour since febuary. What else can a tablet do that might be interesting to me besides cheap gaming and internet browsing at home?
> also do any of you guys think the 32 gb might go down to 199 for black friday?


If you're ever into reading, comics, or magazines, its great for that, also. I'm currently fascinated with using my PS3 controller with it for games. I believe the emulators allow this, too (someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong). And its a great "in the bed" device for when you can't get to sleep.









EDIT: Loving the beauty of the clock widget.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> And its a great "in the bed" device for when you can't get to sleep.


This is very true indeed


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I was actually able to download and install the Asus Weather app from my Nexus (posting from it now). The clock app is beautiful, but not totally in love with it. Wish Google had one that would sync with their cards.
> If you're ever into reading, comics, or magazines, its great for that, also. I'm currently fascinated with using my PS3 controller with it for games. I believe the emulators allow this, too (someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong). And its a great "in the bed" device for when you can't get to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Loving the beauty of the clock widget.


Yeah, the clock is nice and simple. The beauty of it is: As you change your wallpaper/theme, you can change the colors of the clock to blend in and not be as "intrusive." Just wish they made a tiny one though.

@Mattbag: I never really felt the need for a tablet before either but, I found the Nexus 7 to be very handy for lots of things around the house, at lunch at work, on the road, at the beach... Mainly we use it for watching movies off of flash drives using a USB-OTG cable. But don't discount the games for these devices so quickly...some of them can be very entertaining.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Yeah, the clock is nice and simple. The beauty of it is: As you change your wallpaper/theme, you can change the colors of the clock to blend in and not be as "intrusive." Just wish they made a tiny one though.
> @Mattbag: I never really felt the need for a tablet before either but, I found the Nexus 7 to be very handy for lots of things around the house, at lunch at work, on the road, at the beach... Mainly we use it for watching movies off of flash drives using a USB-OTG cable. But don't discount the games for these devices so quickly...some of them can be very entertaining.


I was definitely going to enjoy some of the google play games that i cant enjoy are my smart phone because of the low battery and poor controls. I'm looking forward to using the otg cable with a ps3 controller


----------



## pez

That reminds me. What do you guys use to convert video files? Also, do you guys know of any good DVD and Bluray ripping software that can also rip to a mobile device compatible format? I'm not expecting free, but hopefully not bank-breaking, either. I would love to rip my Blurays and watch them on my Nexus. I'm not totally sure if I'm allowed to ask this, so excuse me if I'm going against the rules.


----------



## crashdummy35

The Hassle-Free Guide to Ripping Your Blu-Ray Collection.

Easiest way still, I believe. Takes a _loooooooot_ of space to get your initial works up and running though.

Then we use Handbrake to take our "favorites" and make them into high quality 720p movies for the flash drives--get them down to about 3 GB each.

Can still hold good quality even when "squeezed" down:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























We used to use Skifta to stream the full Blu Rays from the other pc to the nexus 7 but, Skifta has gotten a bit flaky here lately. Haven't used it in a while.


----------



## Mattbag

I've searched around but without much luck, I'm wondering which is better in terms of gaming performance, UI and browsing / general use the galaxy tab 2 or the nexus 7. I started looking into it and it appears that the galaxy tab 2 uses two snapdragons vs the tegra three in the nexus Idk how the real world performance is affected but at the price of 199.99 for either i'm not sure which one to go with. also I assume the OS also needs to be account for.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> I've searched around but without much luck, I'm wondering which is better in terms of gaming performance, UI and browsing / general use the galaxy tab 2 or the nexus 7. I started looking into it and it appears that the galaxy tab 2 uses two snapdragons vs the tegra three in the nexus Idk how the real world performance is affected but at the price of 199.99 for either i'm not sure which one to go with. also I assume the OS also needs to be account for.


I'll make it simple: Buy the Nexus 7, buy it now!







<- Unbiased commentary right there.

The Nexus 7 has a fantastic array of features and blazing performance at an attractive price point. If you're not in need of a rear-facing camera, then I see no reason to purchase anything but a Nexus 7 in this size category at this price point.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> The Hassle-Free Guide to Ripping Your Blu-Ray Collection.
> Easiest way still, I believe. Takes a _loooooooot_ of space to get your initial works up and running though.
> Then we use Handbrake to take our "favorites" and make them into high quality 720p movies for the flash drives--get them down to about 3 GB each.
> Can still hold good quality even when "squeezed" down:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We used to use Skifta to stream the full Blu Rays from the other pc to the nexus 7 but, Skifta has gotten a bit flaky here lately. Haven't used it in a while.


Crazy useful link







. Huge thanks. I've heard of Handbrake for converting videos before, but it's awesome to know both tools I need are free. I'm wondering, how is the Nexus for 1080p playback? The reason I ask is because if this proves to be useful for me, I'll probably try and archive all of my movies in 1080p ~4GB files. Thanks again







.

Side note: I am unable to see your pics. Not sure if it's just my school internet being wonky again, though.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I'll make it simple: Buy the Nexus 7, buy it now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <- Unbiased commentary right there.
> The Nexus 7 has a fantastic array of features and blazing performance at an attractive price point. If you're not in need of a rear-facing camera, then I see no reason to purchase anything but a Nexus 7 in this size category at this price point.


this is what I was thinking althought I'm just gonna wait another month untill my birthday or 2 months till christmas. but the galaxy tab is at the same price and has expandable sd slot so I'm interested in that and by the different processors in each snap dragon vs tegra, I'm more interested in this as a gamiong device then computing device but I don't want to be dissapointed by an expensive cheap game system.

also are there games that are able to be played on this that are not bought through the google store? Idk if android is capable of running other pc game that could be loaded on with a flash drive or something I'm guessing no but there is always ways around operating systems


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> but the galaxy tab is at the same price and has expandable sd slot
> 
> also are there games that are able to be played on this that are not bought through the google store? Idk if android is capable of running other pc game that could be loaded on with a flash drive or something I'm guessing no but there is always ways around operating systems


Do not buy a Galaxy Tab 2 7.0. I have both it and a Nexus 7 and the Tab 2 is inferior in every possible way. The SD slot does not even begin to compensate for its patheticness. The Nexus 7 is the absolute best 7" Android tablet available at this time.

Gaming: Lots of stuff in the Play store. As well, some very good emulators for SNES and what not if that is your thing. Also, DualShock 3 connected via Bluetooth is the best thing ever.

If you really cant fathom not having an SD card you can use an OTG cable for those times you need more than 16/32 GB. I've never had an issue with running out of space, but I don't load 100s of games, 1000s of songs, and 10s of movies either.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Do not buy a Galaxy Tab 2 7.0. I have both it and a Nexus 7 and the Tab 2 is inferior in every possible way. The SD slot does not even begin to compensate for its patheticness. The Nexus 7 is the absolute best 7" Android tablet available at this time.
> Gaming: Lots of stuff in the Play store. As well, some very good emulators for SNES and what not if that is your thing. Also, DualShock 3 connected via Bluetooth is the best thing ever.
> If you really cant fathom not having an SD card you can use an OTG cable for those times you need more than 16/32 GB. I've never had an issue with running out of space, but I don't load 100s of games, 1000s of songs, and 10s of movies either.


wow thanks you pretty much made up my mind even with the 16 gm I wasn't planning on storing anything other then games on it or a few apps and with 8gb on my android phone I'm not even close to filling it up, my 8gb ipod touch on the other hand is full with just songs!

Also you said the ps3 controller can be coneccted through bluetooth??? I thought I'd have to buy an otg cable for it looks like I'm pretty much set on getting this then!

thanks great help!


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Do not buy a Galaxy Tab 2 7.0. I have both it and a Nexus 7 and the Tab 2 is inferior in every possible way. The SD slot does not even begin to compensate for its patheticness. The Nexus 7 is the absolute best 7" Android tablet available at this time.
> Gaming: Lots of stuff in the Play store. As well, some very good emulators for SNES and what not if that is your thing. Also, DualShock 3 connected via Bluetooth is the best thing ever.
> If you really cant fathom not having an SD card you can use an OTG cable for those times you need more than 16/32 GB. I've never had an issue with running out of space, but I don't load 100s of games, 1000s of songs, and 10s of movies either.


How do you connect the PS3 controller using bluetooth? Sorry for not using google








Its just that its easier to use what other people have gotten working too.


----------



## staryoshi

Unless you plan on carrying movies and weeks worth of songs with you, 16GB is more than enough for most users. (I still have 11.2GB free on my 16GB N7) Most content can be streamed or located elsewhere (Netflix, Pandora, Dropbox) and apps don't require too much space (Some games are a bit hefty, but nothing unduly egregious).

I do not find myself in any usage scenario with my Nexus 7 where I think "I really wish I had a SD card to do ____". That's just me, of course, and some people have legitimate uses for SD cards. (Dropbox takes care of 95% of my photo/file storage needs







)


----------



## zinfinion

DualShock 3 w/ Bluetooth needs a $2 app that is totally worth it.
http://www.dancingpixelstudios.com/sixaxiscontroller/about.html
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dancingpixelstudios.sixaxiscontroller

As well you need to be rooted, but that's super easy and you'll want to do that anyway so you can use apps like Titanium Backup and a few others.

Wug's Root Toolkit:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766475


----------



## Mattbag

Can you explain what it means to be "rooted"? Does rooting void the warrenty ? Is it easy to do without killing the OS?

Also I hear the nexus 7 doesn't support flash? Does that mean no YouTube or pron???


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> Can you explain what it means to be "rooted"? Does rooting void the warrenty ? Is it easy to do without killing the OS?
> Also I hear the nexus 7 doesn't support flash? Does that mean no YouTube or pron???


I have an Ipad 3 "No Flash" But Youtube and Redtube both still work ..

Also i think if u want to watch something like Pulocker.com u just install another browser APP i use Puffin.. so there are ways around it..

It is not Android or apples fault.. it is Adobe's fault they will not write the software.. kinda stupid imo.. these tablets are the future...


----------



## zinfinion

Nexus 7's were made to be unlocked/rooted. As well they are easily relocked should you ever need to send it in for warranty work or what not.

Rooting is basically giving you root permissions, the same as on Linux. Similar to an administrator account on Windows.

And you can still use Flash on the Nexus 7. Adobe has the installer on their site. You will need to install a browser other than Chrome though. I'm fairly certain Opera supports it.

As well there is a Youtube app which also works within Chrome. It is actually quite nice.


----------



## zinfinion

Double post.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Crazy useful link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Huge thanks. I've heard of Handbrake for converting videos before, but it's awesome to know both tools I need are free. *I'm wondering, how is the Nexus for 1080p playback?* The reason I ask is because if this proves to be useful for me, I'll probably try and archive all of my movies in 1080p ~4GB files. Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Side note: I am unable to see your pics. Not sure if it's just my school internet being wonky again, though.


Works fine for 1080p playback. It's just a certain type of file, some anime file type, that will give it problems. I've played 1080p movies on our N7 before and they ran fine. No issues.

Just be sure and grab DICE player if you are going to make "heavy" movie files. It supports Hardware Acceleration, unlike most of the other players. MX Player is good. Really good. But DICE is the player that gave me the least amount of issues when testing different movie types and such.

Just get the latest release of DICE player from the store and then side load this libffmpeg.so file onto your Nexus 7 and, in the settings of DICE, scroll down to where it says "Enable Plug Ins" or something like that and tick the box. Should load itself automatically.


----------



## zinfinion

*Membership Request Post!*



Photo taken with Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0









*16GB Paranoid Android / M-Kernel Plus / 64MB zRAM / Overclocked - 1500MHz CPU / 520MHz GPU / 620MHz LP*

*Seidio Active Case with Cover*


----------



## Mattbag

Damn these things seems like nifty little toys I am sold


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> Damn these things seems like nifty little toys I am sold


They are great and the Nexus 7 is by far the best at the price point.. I wanted one soooo bad.. but to HDMI so i could not stream movies to my big screen so i had to go to something else..

But the Nexus 10 seems to have what i want.. for a hefty price tag.... But if i sell my HTPC... ill snag one.. and see how it does vs i pad 3.


----------



## andyroo89

Ok guys, within few weeks (possibly next friday) I will be picking up nexus 7 32gb I am wondering what brand of screen protector should I buy? For protective case I am huge fan of Otterbox cases. I am thinking of getting this case instead for it

http://www.officemax.com/technology/computer-accessories/tablet-accessories/tablet-cases/product-prod4270480


----------



## tuffy12345

Has anyone tried to put this into their car? I'm really starting to consider getting one and putting it in my car.


----------



## zinfinion

Now I'm just showing off.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Ok guys, within few weeks (possibly next friday) I will be picking up nexus 7 32gb I am wondering what brand of screen protector should I buy? For protective case I am huge fan of Otterbox cases. I am thinking of getting this case instead for it
> http://www.officemax.com/technology/computer-accessories/tablet-accessories/tablet-cases/product-prod4270480


My screen is naked and it's perfectly fine. A lot of people on xda have had the same experience. That said, apparently the *SPIGEN SGP Steinheil Crystal Clear* are the cat's pajamas. If pricey cat pajamas are your thing.

Otterbox is being coy about whether a case is coming or not. I'm really liking the *Seidio* but I can see how it's not for everyone. You might want to check the *xda Accessories* forum to get a good idea what people are liking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Has anyone tried to put this into their car? I'm really starting to consider getting one and putting it in my car.


Lots of car mount ideas in *this thread*.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> DualShock 3 w/ Bluetooth needs a $2 app that is totally worth it.
> http://www.dancingpixelstudios.com/sixaxiscontroller/about.html
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dancingpixelstudios.sixaxiscontroller
> As well you need to be rooted, but that's super easy and you'll want to do that anyway so you can use apps like Titanium Backup and a few others.
> Wug's Root Toolkit:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766475


Eh don't worry. Rooting will be the 2nd thing I'll do. 1st thing being backing up the stock rom unrooted







.
I got my phone running cm9 with a slight overclock .
Just gonna wait to get my 32gb version.


----------



## Bonkers

I didn't use wugs root toolkit as I prefer the other but they both do the same thing. (Nexus 7 toolkit on xda I think? Green dos like input)

I have 7.7gb free on my 16 gb and if it comes down to it I've got my flash drive I'll fill up first. The flash drive already has books, pdf manuals of automation instruments, and videos to calibrate said instruments that way I can pull that info up on the tablet or a computer if it's handy.

Edit: forgot to post a pic of my dodocase I think. Really wish I would've seen the seidio but I do love the hard back book feel.


----------



## WC_EEND

How do you do that? I have only 3.2GB free, all the rest is taken up by games and apps.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> How do you do that? I have only 3.2GB free, all the rest is taken up by games and apps.


I use mine for apps/games and reading. No movies or music. I've got my phone/desktop for music and if I can't sit down to watch a movie on my 43" plasma I'm probably not going to watch a movie at all lol.

I do have the vlc app that lets me stream media from my desktop to my tablet should I wish to do so.

Btw guys humble bundle is doing android games this time around. check it out!


----------



## zatoichi

Sold my Xoom today to get a nexus 7 32gb and so far loving it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## crashdummy35

New wallpaper...couldn't resist--such an awesome game:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> I use mine for apps/games and reading. No movies or music. I've got my phone/desktop for music and if I can't sit down to watch a movie on my 43" plasma I'm probably not going to watch a movie at all lol.
> I do have the vlc app that lets me stream media from my desktop to my tablet should I wish to do so.
> Btw guys humble bundle is doing android games this time around. check it out!


Good call! I came on here to mention the Bundle, actually. I paid $6 to beat the average and get Machinarium. Love the Humble Bundles for Android







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Works fine for 1080p playback. It's just a certain type of file, some anime file type, that will give it problems. I've played 1080p movies on our N7 before and they ran fine. No issues.
> Just be sure and grab DICE player if you are going to make "heavy" movie files. It supports Hardware Acceleration, unlike most of the other players. MX Player is good. Really good. But DICE is the player that gave me the least amount of issues when testing different movie types and such.
> Just get the latest release of DICE player from the store and then side load this libffmpeg.so file onto your Nexus 7 and, in the settings of DICE, scroll down to where it says "Enable Plug Ins" or something like that and tick the box. Should load itself automatically.


Nice, thanks for all your help







. Now I am super eager to get back to my desktop for the Holidays







.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> I didn't use wugs root toolkit as I prefer the other but they both do the same thing. (Nexus 7 toolkit on xda I think? Green dos like input)
> 
> I have 7.7gb free on my 16 gb and if it comes down to it I've got my flash drive I'll fill up first. The flash drive already has books, pdf manuals of automation instruments, and videos to calibrate said instruments that way I can pull that info up on the tablet or a computer if it's handy.
> 
> Edit: forgot to post a pic of my dodocase I think. Really wish I would've seen the seidio but I do love the hard back book feel.
> 
> Edited by Bonkers - Today at 12:48 pm


lovin that wallpaper...
















ahh couldn't take it any longer, got a new 16gb at Staples today, along with a 2 yr. protection plan including accidental damage....Yay

rooted and ready for a new kernel!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Has anyone tried to put this into their car? I'm really starting to consider getting one and putting it in my car.


https://plus.google.com/photos/101503216265310813383/albums/5770285813927442049


----------



## andyroo89

So excited getting Nexus 7





















I am highly considering to get a treegloo case for it. Anyone on this forum have one? If so, ratings?


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> So excited getting Nexus 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am highly considering to get a treegloo case for it. Anyone on this forum have one? If so, ratings?


Dont have the treegloo but I have the Dodocase. Only difference is the wood fixture that holds it. I definitely recommend a hardback book covered case







Check out Portenzo as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> lovin that wallpaper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh couldn't take it any longer, got a new 16gb at Staples today, along with a 2 yr. protection plan including accidental damage....Yay
> rooted and ready for a new kernel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/101503216265310813383/albums/5770285813927442049


Haha thanks! Id love to get a ram dock like that just dunno if Id actually use it.


----------



## mtbiker033

since the n10's come out next week, would it be cool for the OP to add the n10's to the club?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Dont have the treegloo but I have the Dodocase. Only difference is the wood fixture that holds it. I definitely recommend a hardback book covered case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Portenzo as well.
> Haha thanks! Id love to get a ram dock like that just dunno if Id actually use it.


I looked into the dodocases, and from I have read the dodocase does not have a speaker hole


----------



## staryoshi

This is what I'm using:
http://www.amazon.com/Poetic-HardBack-Protective-Google-Android/dp/B008IEGS9W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1352572681&sr=8-2&keywords=poetic+nexus+7

It's quite a bit nicer than the price would indicate.


----------



## andyroo89

Im undecided on what screen protector to get, I don't want to get one where it bubbles or the edges curls off.


----------



## zatoichi

Just made a quick stand for my nexus 7 from some left over acrylic




























Going to remake it later so I can charge it when in the stand

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> This is what I'm using:
> http://www.amazon.com/Poetic-HardBack-Protective-Google-Android/dp/B008IEGS9W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1352572681&sr=8-2&keywords=poetic+nexus+7
> It's quite a bit nicer than the price would indicate.


I was looking at that one the last time that you posted about it. Any quirks that you can find from it? I don't think the aforementioned smell will be a problem







. After perusing the reviews, it seems the magnet problem was fixed as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Im undecided on what screen protector to get, I don't want to get one where it bubbles or the edges curls off.


I wouldn't worry so much about a screen protector. Unlike a phone, you're generally going to move it around a lot less. I would just find a case that closes.

I'm currently using the official Asus Travel Case, and while its nice, I've found that I want my device to be able to stand when I use it sometimes. I'm very disappointed that Google still hasn't released their pogo dock for the 7







I was hoping to put it on my X-Mas list.


----------



## Oupavoc

I'm thinking about getting myself a 16GB N7 for $200 bucks. What do you guys think, worth it?


----------



## wierdo124

Yes.


----------



## zinfinion

Double yes.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I was looking at that one the last time that you posted about it. Any quirks that you can find from it? I don't think the aforementioned smell will be a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . After perusing the reviews, it seems the magnet problem was fixed as well.


They also moved the stylus holder down so it does not interfere with the volume buttons. I can't think of any compelling reasons not to get it besides the leather smell







The magnet auto on-off feature is awesome.

I got the tech armor (without anti-glare) screen protectors, and they're nice enough. However, they are fingerprint magnets.


----------



## Hokies83

Google Nexus 10 been getting Bad reviews.. Says it is worse when compared to a Ipad 3

So i may start looking at Nexus 7 again giving that is is WAYYYYYY Cheaper...

You are able to use yahoo msnger stream movies from local TV provider etc?

Looking at Black Friday / Cyber Monday....


----------



## Hokies83

Another thing does the full service of yahoo msger work on the Nexus 7 ? chat video etc.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zatoichi*
> 
> Just made a quick stand for my nexus 7 from some left over acrylic
> 
> Going to remake it later so I can charge it when in the stand
> Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


nice dude I would love to have one like that


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Im undecided on what screen protector to get, I don't want to get one where it bubbles or the edges curls off.


Ive got the armorsuit military screen protector. Its ok, its making some weird kind of indention things? Im thinking about returning it though.


----------



## TLCH723

Exploding Nexus 7??
Gizmodo


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Exploding Nexus 7??
> Gizmodo


The joys of lithium. Odds are at least one of every lithium battery powered device will explode or catch fire eventually.


----------



## Oupavoc

Maybe it wasn't the original charger?


----------



## staryoshi

Regardless of what the end-user claims, that would be my guess







Asus sent them a replacement post-haste, though, I believe.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Exploding Nexus 7??
> Gizmodo


Oh ya, I remember the exploding galaxy s3 turned out he microwaved it after he got it wet.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Google Nexus 10 been getting Bad reviews.. Says it is worse when compared to a Ipad 3
> 
> So i may start looking at Nexus 7 again giving that is is WAYYYYYY Cheaper...
> 
> You are able to use yahoo msnger stream movies from local TV provider etc?
> 
> Looking at Black Friday / Cyber Monday....


Link?

The one in the news section from extremetech is a pathetic review, didn't even have the device...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Link?
> The one in the news section from extremetech is a pathetic review, didn't even have the device...


http://mashable.com/2012/11/04/nexus-10-review/

http://phys.org/news/2012-11-nexus-tablet-solid-choice-price.html

I was gonna buy a Nexus 10 till i read that stuff... And knowing you can get a Refurb Ipad with 1 year warranty for 375$.. does not seem worth it imo.

However the Nexus 7 at 199$ and hope the price drops a bit as id like to snatch one up for about 170$ looks like a good deal..

Really with the release of the Nexus 10 and black Friday / Cyber Monday not far off.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> http://mashable.com/2012/11/04/nexus-10-review/
> http://phys.org/news/2012-11-nexus-tablet-solid-choice-price.html
> I was gonna buy a Nexus 10 till i read that stuff... And knowing you can get a Refurb Ipad with 1 year warranty for 375$.. does not seem worth it imo.
> However the Nexus 7 at 199$ and hope the price drops a bit as id like to snatch one up for about 170$ looks like a good deal..
> Really with the release of the Nexus 10 and black Friday / Cyber Monday not far off.


I wouldn't get your hopes up for the prices to drop, there is 0% chance prices will drop since its regulated price.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Link?
> The one in the news section from extremetech is a pathetic review, didn't even have the device...
> 
> 
> 
> http://mashable.com/2012/11/04/nexus-10-review/
> 
> http://phys.org/news/2012-11-nexus-tablet-solid-choice-price.html
> 
> I was gonna buy a Nexus 10 till i read that stuff... And knowing you can get a Refurb Ipad with 1 year warranty for 375$.. does not seem worth it imo.
> 
> However the Nexus 7 at 199$ and hope the price drops a bit as id like to snatch one up for about 170$ looks like a good deal..
> 
> Really with the release of the Nexus 10 and black Friday / Cyber Monday not far off.
Click to expand...

Mashable only complained about apps, which is changing. Phys.org i've never even heard of, but i'd hardly consider a few paragraphs a review...

http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/2/3589170/google-nexus-10-review


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Mashable only complained about apps, which is changing. Phys.org i've never even heard of, but i'd hardly consider a few paragraphs a review...
> http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/2/3589170/google-nexus-10-review


Yah does not look like it is worth the price tag if you can Get an Ipad 3 for 375$

Also who ever did that Review.. Looks like they got the Ipads screen turned down to 0.. it looks like crap lol.
Between the 3 in the reviewers picture the Nexus 7 looks to have the best screen.. so that tells us this reviewer was messing with things...



Here is mine pictures took 5 mins ago lol




Huge difference in my screen and what that reviewer was using.

But anyways im Looking at The Nexus 7 hoping for a Sell on Black Friday / Cyber Monday...
Get the Wife and kids to leave my Ipad alone XD lol


----------



## staryoshi

The Nexus 7 just dropped in price, so any further reductions/sales are highly unlikely for quite a while. Here's the only Black Friday deal I've found so far:
http://bfads.net/Office-Depot-Black-Friday-Nexus-7-7-Tablet-w-Nvidia-Tegra-3-Quad-Core-Android-41

The Play Store charges tax, so that Office Depot deal is pretty nice. $230 for the 32GB model (+tax).


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> The Nexus 7 just dropped in price, so any further reductions/sales are highly unlikely for quite a while. Here's the only Black Friday deal I've found so far:
> http://bfads.net/Office-Depot-Black-Friday-Nexus-7-7-Tablet-w-Nvidia-Tegra-3-Quad-Core-Android-41
> The Play Store charges tax, so that Office Depot deal is pretty nice. $230 for the 32GB model (+tax).


What about the 16GB Model?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> What about the 16GB Model?


I haven't found any sale prices for the 16GB model but $200 is more than fair for this fantastic gadget. They just dropped the price from $250 within the last week or two. There is not a better buy in the tablet marketplace right now. (The Nexus 10 presents a great value, too, but it's in a different size/price category)


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I haven't found any sale prices for the 16GB model but $200 is more than fair for this fantastic gadget. They just dropped the price from $250 within the last week or two. There is not a better buy in the tablet marketplace right now. (The Nexus 10 presents a great value, too, but it's in a different size/price category)


Yeah i check Ebay for them.. But those ppl are asking New prices for used and some over new price for used..

I offered somebody 160$ for a used one last night but then somebody beat me in the last min with 170$ offer =/


----------



## zinfinion

The Nexus 10 is suffering from chicken or the egg. No reason to make 10" optimized apps if there are no good 10" tablets, and no justification to buy that good 10" tablet if there are no 10" optimized apps.

The iPad avoided all this by having only one size up until this point. Different resolutions, but that was less of an issue.


----------



## andyroo89

I work at office max, and I talked to my manager to see if it goes on sale for black friday but he said it may not, If he wants to compete against office depot i hope they do.


----------



## S-Line

Well I just purchased my first tablet today which is the 32gig nexus 7. This thing is just great. I was a little worried that a 7in tablet would be to small but its perfect. I can't put it down.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S-Line*
> 
> Well I just purchased my first tablet today which is the 32gig nexus 7. This thing is just great. I was a little worried that a 7in tablet would be to small but its perfect. I can't put it down.
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I work at office max, and I talked to my manager to see if it goes on sale for black friday but he said it may not, If he wants to compete against office depot i hope they do.


LoL i been wondering how that Sent from Nexus 7 thing works.. I tall on OCN from google browser and it never says that.

Hmm i guess we will see... Id love to Snatch a New one up for 175$ "16gb" Black Friday / Cyber Monday.

It is for my Wife to talk to her Family Via Yahoo MSnger in Vietnam and for my kid to use Learning games on... And also for the price not a big loss if they destroy it...


----------



## zatoichi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> This is what I'm using:
> http://www.amazon.com/Poetic-HardBack-Protective-Google-Android/dp/B008IEGS9W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1352572681&sr=8-2&keywords=poetic+nexus+7
> 
> It's quite a bit nicer than the price would indicate.


Just ordered one of these cases and some screen protectors can't wait for tuesday

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## zatoichi

Modded the stand I made








Now its good to go

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zatoichi*
> 
> Modded the stand I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its good to go
> Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


Could someone Confirm all the features of Yahoo Msnger work?


----------



## andyroo89

Has anyone tried this hub on nexus 7?

http://www.officemax.com/technology/computer-accessories/usb-hubs/product-prod3960258?R=22972589&ssp=true


----------



## Hokies83

Just Snagged a Rooted* Nexus 7 16gb for 170$ with OS (4.1.2). Paranoid.

I said i was gonna get one for 170$ LOL.


----------



## WC_EEND

I think you mean rotted, but anyway, I hope you have fun with it


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Just Snagged a Rooted* Nexus 7 16gb for 170$ with OS (4.1.2). Paranoid.
> I said i was gonna get one for 170$ LOL.


Thats exactly what mine is. Be waiting for 4.2 to come out tomorrow, not sure when Paranoid will upgrade to it but shouldnt take long.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Thats exactly what mine is. Be waiting for 4.2 to come out tomorrow, not sure when Paranoid will upgrade to it but shouldnt take long.


They are switching from CM10 to AOSP as the base ROM so I imagine quite a bit of code has to be redone and tested. Hopefully it won't take too much effort or time.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Thats exactly what mine is. Be waiting for 4.2 to come out tomorrow, not sure when Paranoid will upgrade to it but shouldnt take long.


Yah ima have to figure out how to do all this.. So expect me to be bugging ppl in here XD lol..


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> They are switching from CM10 to AOSP as the base ROM so I imagine quite a bit of code has to be redone and tested. Hopefully it won't take too much effort or time.


Yea I know, but from what Ive gathered theyve been working on getting that all swapped out over the past 2 weeks I believe. Surely popping in 4.2 wont be too big of a deal. If not the current rom is running fine for me. Im still rocking 2.52 wont upgrade until 4.2 drops.

Hokies- No problem, Id be glad to help.


----------



## Mattbag

Are there any other games that can be downloaded and played on the N7 that aren't on the google play store? What about flash games in the browser? Also are there any multiplayer games on it excluding the zynga type games like words with friends (which I do play btw)!?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> Are there any other games that can be downloaded and played on the N7 that aren't on the google play store? What about flash games in the browser? Also are there any multiplayer games on it excluding the zynga type games like words with friends (which I do play btw)!?


Ipad has a bunch of MMO's i have yet to try one yet.. so im sure Google has some to.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Ipad has a bunch of MMO's i have yet to try one yet.. so im sure Google has some to.


that would be pretty entertaining to be able to take a game like wow or some sorth with you on the go, I think I've seen one by game loft but with touch controls Idk how it would play. To be honest I would love to see an MMO built for a system like the vita or something I would love that!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> that would be pretty entertaining to be able to take a game like wow or some sorth with you on the go, I think I've seen one by game loft but with touch controls Idk how it would play. To be honest I would love to see an MMO built for a system like the vita or something I would love that!


This is what i get by just searching mmo in the ITunes store.

Try it in the google market see whatcha get.. i have been wanting to compare the 2 marketplaces..



I do not see how ppl spend alot of money in these stores.. 2/3 games are free and most that are not are under 2.99.. with afew big titles for 4.99...


----------



## protzman

if i buy a movie on google play, do i have to have internet connection to watch it? or can i access it anytime?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> if i buy a movie on google play, do i have to have internet connection to watch it? or can i access it anytime?


I would assume you download it, and it stays on your Tablet.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> if i buy a movie on google play, do i have to have internet connection to watch it? or can i access it anytime?


you do unless you download it to your device, then you can watch it anytime.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Just installing 4.2 via sideload.

if you want to see here
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/11/13/android-4-2-build-jop40c-rolling-out-to-the-nexus-7-now-manual-download-link-available/


----------



## protzman

Yeah thanks already figured it out


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> Just installing 4.2 via sideload.
> if you want to see here
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/11/13/android-4-2-build-jop40c-rolling-out-to-the-nexus-7-now-manual-download-link-available/


awesome! Cant wait for PA to get this rolling out!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> awesome! Cant wait for PA to get this rolling out!


Whats the Story behind android paranoid.. ? did some second party guy design it?

After watching it on youtube it looks alot like Ios.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> awesome! Cant wait for PA to get this rolling out!
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the Story behind android paranoid.. ? did some second party guy design it?
> 
> After watching it on youtube it looks alot like Ios.
Click to expand...

It's a number of people that are 3rd party and do it as a hobby of sorts. Its main claims to fame are:

1) Choice of phone, phablet (Jellybean style / Nexus 7 default), and tablet UIs.

2) App layout selection. Apps have different layouts for different size devices, Youtube app (just one example most apps are like this) on a phone is way different than on a 10" tablet. With PA you pick which experience you want.

3) App DPI scaling. Allows most apps to be scaled smaller or larger. For instance if the seek bar and margins are taking too much space in the Kindle app you can set it to 160 DPI (213 DPI is default on a Nexus 7)and have a larger reading area.

As well it incorporates many features from CM10, which will continue to be cherry picked after the switch to AOSP.

Here is a good link for the Nexus 7 version: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1800268

And an overview post for all devices: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1849426


----------



## smoke420

Tv on the nexus 7. Even though it says its not compatible side-loading the bright house tv app works great . My nexus 7 is unlocked and rooted but its not needed.


----------



## Hokies83

Flash Video etc?


----------



## WC_EEND

Flash video is no longer (offically) supported on Jelly bean, you can stil use it by sideloading the flash player .apk file and using firefox beta as a browser (mind you, that thing crashes like there's no tomorrow)


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Flash video is no longer (offically) supported on Jelly bean, you can stil use it by sideloading the flash player .apk file and using firefox beta as a browser (mind you, that thing crashes like there's no tomorrow)


Nor does the Ipad However you can get around it with a Different browser.

My wife watches her Vietnamese TV shows Via Flash Video..

Is there other options besides Google and firefox?


----------



## mtbiker033

I have a question and I can't seem to google my way to the right answer but thought I would ask here.

I have unlocked and rooted my n7 and used to be able to go into romtoolbox pro > manage rom > install rom from sd > locate my downloaded kernel in sd/downloads > flash > wallah

but for some reason now when I got into install rom from sd and go to browse for the file it shows up empty, as if my sd were empty but it's not, if I use es file manager or romtoolbox pro to browse the root folders it's there. The only way I can flash now is to reboot into recovery (using CMW) and then flash manually with the volume/power button. Not sure why?

I had to unroot and flash stock today to get 4.2 which is awesome but need to root again. Seems like updating the OS is a pita after you are rooted and running a custom kernel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> Tv on the nexus 7. Even though it says its not compatible side-loading the bright house tv app works great . My nexus 7 is unlocked and rooted but its not needed.


say what?


----------



## exzacklyright

So why did you guys buy your tablet over a ultrabook or laptop? Laptops just seem more productive... while tablets are better for personal use. Agree? Cept tablet games kind of suck... compared to PC games.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> So why did you guys buy your tablet over a ultrabook or laptop? Laptops just seem more productive... while tablets are better for personal use. Agree? Cept tablet games kind of suck... compared to PC games.


Price.. Easy of transport.. We already Have Pc's to play PC games on Etc.. Also if u have ever used an Ipad.. it is really nice...

Tablets are the future.. Tablet games are getter better everyday.


----------



## staryoshi

Tablets aren't ready to fit the bill as a full-on laptop replacement yet (Surface Pro will be the closest tablet to do so once it's released). As a result, I went into my tablet purchase looking for something to bolster my technology suite, rather than consolidate it.. After Haswell is released I'll buy a touch-screen ultrabook or convertible laptop to fill the role of both tablet and laptop, but until then I'll use the Nexus 7 to meet my super-portable needs and learn a few things about Android development. (As well as play games, watch movies, read books, etc)

A 10" tablet is great for media consumption, primarily in an at-home setting, but the 7" form factor is much more portable and more easily held in one hand. I picked up the Nexus 7 because it has the best specs, features, and design (plus it's a pure Android device) at its price point. 8.9" is my ideal form factor, but I'm more than satisfied with the capabilities of the N7.

With regard to games, PC games aren't superior to tablet games - they are two different entities that are not particularly comparable. There are plenty of fun mobile games out there.

Now if only they'd push the 4.2 update out to my N7


----------



## zatoichi

I got my 4.2 update today maybe try and do a manual check

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hokies83

Hmmm 4.2 Vs Paranoid 4.1.2 prolly gonna stick with 4.1.2


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zatoichi*
> 
> I got my 4.2 update today maybe try and do a manual check
> Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


I have... many times









I want Miracast


----------



## pez

Just did a manual check on mine, too. Still nothing :s.

But, I actually have a smartphone, tablet, MacBook Air (might as well call it an ultrabook), and a desktop. I use my phone as a phone obviously, my tablet for entertainment, games, and web when it's just more convenient than pulling out a laptop. I also prefer using it for games because I'd rather my tablet die than my phone. And of course, my desktop is pretty much for gaming. If I didn't game so much on PC, though, I'd buy a BookArc and call it a day.


----------



## TLCH723

I got push to 4.2 today.


----------



## zatoichi

>.< 4.2 broke XBMC

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zatoichi*
> 
> >.< 4.2 broke XBMC
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


XBMC you can watch cable TV on that right?


----------



## zatoichi

Xbmc is for a htpc you might be thinking of a Slingbox

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zatoichi*
> 
> Xbmc is for a htpc you might be thinking of a Slingbox
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I know they use that XBMC for jail broken Apple TV 2s.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> So why did you guys buy your tablet over a ultrabook or laptop? Laptops just seem more productive... while tablets are better for personal use. Agree? Cept tablet games kind of suck... compared to PC games.


I already have a laptop, and love it!


----------



## andyroo89

Talked to my manager at office max, and he said they will price match office depot black friday nexus 7 down to 229 since its not door buster special. I am pretty excited now.


----------



## smoke420

The bright house app works fine on the nexus 7 though it says its incompatible in the play store. You just have to sideload it. It even works after the 4.2 update .MX player on the other hand does not work after the update to 4.2..


----------



## staryoshi

Brute-forced my 4.2 update last night after many attempts


----------



## smoke420

Stick mount does not work in 4.2.. I just got my otg cable today but don't think it works. Is there another way to test it?
Edit
The 360 controller is working in max Payne so I guess the cable works fine. But no stick mount sucks.


----------



## Hokies83

Yay Just waiting on the mail man now...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yay Just waiting on the mail man now...


That feeling man, I feel it every time I order something online.


----------



## Hokies83

well it is here.

The Wifi seems pretty weak in it.. tried downloading a wifi booster app see if that helps.


----------



## WC_EEND

that's my experience with it as well, and the keyboard also requires some serious adjustment if you're coming from an iPad (I found myself hitting the wrong keys much more often than I did on my iPad)


----------



## Hokies83

Yeah it is for my wife.. Trying to stream Live TV from Vietnam it is really choppy.. there is alot of so called Wifi Booster apps so hopefully somebody here has used one and knows one that works great.

It is no Ipad by any means.. But for 170$ it is Really nice imo.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> Stick mount does not work in 4.2.. I just got my otg cable today but don't think it works. Is there another way to test it?
> Edit
> The 360 controller is working in max Payne so I guess the cable works fine. But no stick mount sucks.


Im assuming you are rooted and it was working before? It may just be that stickmount needs to be updated. 4.2 also added security features so it may have broke stickmount and you may have to fix it that way or something. Not too sure what it could be atm.


----------



## pez

Still no 4.2 for me :/. After seeing it could possibly break functionality with my $3 app, though, I hope that's fixable.


----------



## Hokies83

How long does it take for the battery to charge.. i got it down to 15% plugged it in 4 hrs ago and it is only at 20% now lol


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> How long does it take for the battery to charge.. i got it down to 15% plugged it in 4 hrs ago and it is only at 20% now lol


What charger are you using?? Are you using it while charging??
Does it say AC or USB?? AC charge at a higher amp than USB.
From 10ish% to full, take me like 2 hours.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> What charger are you using?? Are you using it while charging??
> Does it say AC or USB?? AC charge at a higher amp than USB.
> From 10ish% to full, take me like 2 hours.


I got it plugged into the wall.. but yah my wife is using it..


----------



## staryoshi

My battery seems to charge VERY quickly, although I can't quantify it. I can go for more than an entire day of heavy use on a single charge, too







But to be fair, I rarely have the brightness set higher than 50%. The screen, like most mobile devices, consumes most of the battery, but even more so than I'm accustomed to.


----------



## Hokies83

Yeah i set it to 50% aswell. 100% was hurting my eyes...

So i have 4 Questions...

1. is Anyone using a Wifi Signal Boosting App if so which one?

2. Is anybody using a battery Boosting app if so which one?

3. What are you using for pop ups?

4. Does Android OS get Viruses? if so what are you using for protection?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah i set it to 50% aswell. 100% was hurting my eyes...
> So i have 4 Questions...
> 1. is Anyone using a Wifi Signal Boosting App if so which one?
> 2. Is anybody using a battery Boosting app if so which one?
> 3. What are you using for pop ups?
> 4. Does Android OS get Viruses? if so what are you using for protection?


1. no, and I would do google search for reviews.
2. I have toolbox rom lite (I think you have to be rooted.) it has app manager in it. (I am using it on galaxy S3, I am sure it will work with nexus 7)
3. Ad block (which comes with toolbox rom lite)
4. Yes it can, and also use common sense 2012


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah i set it to 50% aswell. 100% was hurting my eyes...
> So i have 4 Questions...
> 1. is Anyone using a Wifi Signal Boosting App if so which one?
> 2. Is anybody using a battery Boosting app if so which one?
> 3. What are you using for pop ups?
> 4. Does Android OS get Viruses? if so what are you using for protection?


1.)No need for wifi signal booster. Change your kernel. Look up franco kernel installer on google play. itll do it all for you.
2.) I use 2x battery. My screen set to 0% unless watching youtube/looking at pictures. I can get a 2 days out of the battery.
3.) Search google play for adfree
4.) I use Avast.

As for charging. If I use the stock charger or my amazon kindle charger they both charge decently fast. I have a motorola charger that takes all dang night though. (Usually plug my phone up to the kindle charger and let the nexus charge on the moto one over night)


----------



## cubanresourceful

Just bought a 32GB Nexus 7 WiFi, can't wait! Mostly going to use it for reading books.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> Just bought a 32GB Nexus 7 WiFi, can't wait! Mostly going to use it for reading books.


+1 and I am going to try to make it dualboot with ubuntu and android.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah i set it to 50% aswell. 100% was hurting my eyes...
> So i have 4 Questions...
> 1. is Anyone using a Wifi Signal Boosting App if so which one?
> 2. Is anybody using a battery Boosting app if so which one?
> 3. What are you using for pop ups?
> 4. Does Android OS get Viruses? if so what are you using for protection?


1) Nope.
2) Still nope, but try JuiceDefender (if it's compatible). Since it's a tablet, the downsides of JuiceDefender mostly don't apply, here.
3) Nothing yet.
4) I'm sure it does, but common sense will help you generally avoid them.

I don't really have WiFi problems. It achieves the same or similar performance that my RAZR M, iPad 2, 2 x iPhone 4's, and MBA do.


----------



## WC_EEND

Mine reports significantly worse signal than my iPad does, so it might be a minor defect. I'll pop the back cover up and see what I can make of it.
As for the antivirus, well I don't see the need for it yet. To avoid ads, I'm using adfree from the play store (free and requires root)


----------



## staryoshi

1. I'm satisfied with the wireless capabilities of the N7, I don't feel that there's a need to boost its signal at the expense of battery life.
2. The battery lasts longer than 12 hours after heavy usage for me, so I don't use any sort of power management app.
3. I haven't had an issue with pop-ups in Chrome.
4. I don't use anti-virus software for Android as I manage my site visits, applications, and connections tightly. Don't visit sites you shouldn't, access unsafe wireless networks, or download questionable apps and you shouldn't have to worry about your device catching a bug.


----------



## andyroo89

I ordered my poetic hardback case, screen protector, and usb otg cable.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> 1. I'm satisfied with the wireless capabilities of the N7, I don't feel that there's a need to boost its signal at the expense of battery life.
> 2. The battery lasts longer than 12 hours after heavy usage for me, so I don't use any sort of power management app.
> 3. I haven't had an issue with pop-ups in Chrome.
> 4. I don't use anti-virus software for Android as I manage my site visits, applications, and connections tightly. Don't visit sites you shouldn't, access unsafe wireless networks, or download questionable apps and you shouldn't have to worry about your device catching a bug.


Yah mine does not have Very good Wifi.. loses Signal alot.... Maybe it is my router?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127241

My wife watching movies were only Avg about 6 - 7 hrs battery life

On her Vietnamese web sites to watch Vietnamese TV shows there are alot of pop ups.. this is in "puffin Browser" for flash video.

I do not use it much just add things and make it work..

It is for my wife.. "who can not even figure how to get a new wifi signal to work" And my 3 yearold.. Who knows how to Nav everything but alot of the time u find him on web sites after pushing random things... So i need an Anti Virus lol.


----------



## staryoshi

Hmm, mine behaves quite well. I work in buildings where laptops, phones, etc will "lose connection" from time to time due to how the network is secured, but the Nexus 7 never loses its connection.


----------



## smoke420

vlc direct pro does not seem to work after the 4.2 update.can anyone confirm this because my internet connection seems to be iffy at best right now.

Edit: no it works fine just connection issues on my end


----------



## Mattbag

Just got my N7 yesterday!

My fiance bought it for me as an early bday present (about 2 weeks early) she tried to get it at a local office depot but they told her they have them in stock but cant sell them to black friday, she was then creepily and repeatedly asked by the head sales man "how bad do you want it".... needless to say she went to the office depot in another town and picked one up without the creepy harrassment!

she said the price of the 16gb was 229.99 and the 32gb was 249.99 so she just snagged the 32 even though I didn't need it. Either way I'm more then happy I got it but am gonna keep it locked up tight untill my actually birthday. unfortunitly her birthday is the week after mine and only a few weeks away from christmas. so I'm gonna have to one up her and buy her some expensive **** now too.

Just a couple questions what cases should I look around for and do they make 7inch screen protectors for it? thanks guys!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> Just got my N7 yesterday!
> My fiance bought it for me as an early bday present (about 2 weeks early) she tried to get it at a local office depot but they told her they have them in stock but cant sell them to black friday, she was then creepily and repeatedly asked by the head sales man "how bad do you want it".... needless to say she went to the office depot in another town and picked one up without the creepy harrassment!
> she said the price of the 16gb was 229.99 and the 32gb was 249.99 so she just snagged the 32 even though I didn't need it. Either way I'm more then happy I got it but am gonna keep it locked up tight untill my actually birthday. unfortunitly her birthday is the week after mine and only a few weeks away from christmas. so I'm gonna have to one up her and buy her some expensive **** now too.
> Just a couple questions what cases should I look around for and do they make 7inch screen protectors for it? thanks guys!


Go back on Black Friday and see if they will take care of the difference, the 32gb version will be 229 on Black Friday. They may do it, but I would call and ask them.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Go back on Black Friday and see if they will take care of the difference, the 32gb version will be 229 on Black Friday. They may do it, but I would call and ask them.


doubt they will refund the ptce on it for a door buster deal imagine if they did that on everything..........


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> Just got my N7 yesterday!
> My fiance bought it for me as an early bday present (about 2 weeks early) she tried to get it at a local office depot but they told her they have them in stock but cant sell them to black friday, she was then creepily and repeatedly asked by the head sales man "how bad do you want it".... needless to say she went to the office depot in another town and picked one up without the creepy harrassment!
> she said the price of the 16gb was 229.99 and the 32gb was 249.99 so she just snagged the 32 even though I didn't need it. Either way I'm more then happy I got it but am gonna keep it locked up tight untill my actually birthday. unfortunitly her birthday is the week after mine and only a few weeks away from christmas. so I'm gonna have to one up her and buy her some expensive **** now too.
> Just a couple questions what cases should I look around for and do they make 7inch screen protectors for it? thanks guys!


Check out the dodocases if you want something like a hard back book. I absolutely love mine.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> doubt they will refund the ptce on it for a door buster deal imagine if they did that on everything..........


I don't think it will be a doorbuster, when I checked their ad didn't say anything about doorbuster AFAIK


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I got black ops 2 on xbox for free, about to jump online to play it.

A friend entered a competition to win it a while a go, then on release he went out and bought it. The he found out he won a copy, i proceeded to laugh at him and he gave it to me.


----------



## WC_EEND

How is this relevant to the Nexus 7?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> I got black ops 2 on xbox for free, about to jump online to play it.
> A friend entered a competition to win it a while a go, then on release he went out and bought it. The he found out he won a copy, i proceeded to laugh at him and he gave it to me.


Either I am sleep deprived, and none of this made sense or he didn't make sense at all.


----------



## koulaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> I got black ops 2 on xbox for free, about to jump online to play it.
> A friend entered a competition to win it a while a go, then on release he went out and bought it. The he found out he won a copy, i proceeded to laugh at him and he gave it to me.


Wrong forum bro. haha


----------



## mcpetrolhead

totally posted in the wrong thread, oops

I pushed android 4.2 to my device the other day, seem snappier than before, and i like the idea of multiple users.

Download the flashable stock image from below

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images


----------



## Ockap1812

BTW, does anyone use the Nexus 7 for reading comics or manga? If so, how is it? I'm thinking about getting this since many people say it's the best choice but I want to really make sure before jumping the gun.


----------



## nizda

4.2 is running very snappy. The new gpu drivers/fixes look a lot better now compared to the original release w/ 4.1. I'm looking at 2 side by side my new 32gb and my girl's 16gb I got her at launch, screen contrast looks washed out. Time to put that one on 4.2, anyone that is wondering where dev options are you press the android version # in about phone 7x. The first time the jellybean came up, did it again ans it unlocked the dev options.


----------



## smoke420

Stick mount has been updated for 4.2.. HBO go has also been updated for 4.2...


----------



## TrollingThunder

Anyone use this for text books related to a science major? Like physics, mechanics, stuff like that?

I plan on getting a tablet for my textbooks and naturally, I'm between this and the iPad Mini or iPad 3.

The primary use will be viewing PDF ebooks. Secondary use will be internet browsing, gaming, taking notes in class when I leave my laptop at home, calendar and other functions.

I am concerned that the screen might be small for books that have equations on it. I also do not want to have to scroll the page. I'd want the page to take up the screen and read it from my hand.


----------



## pez

For textbooks you'd better appreciate the fuller sized iPad. Its even nice to use a stylus for notes on.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> For textbooks you'd better appreciate the fuller sized iPad. Its even nice to use a stylus for notes on.


I concur. I'm a Biotech major, thus read a lot of primary literature and textbooks. I have a few friends who are in the same program that wish they had gone for a bigger tablet for this purpose, but otherwise love it (the Nexus 7). Personally, I have an HP Touchpad (and an ipad 3 that I bought today off of craigslist, but that's another story) and find the size adequate for such work, even though maybe a little bigger than even this would be better. For engineering or physics, I wouldn't touch a 7" for productivity purposes.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I concur. I'm a Biotech major, thus read a lot of primary literature and textbooks. I have a few friends who are in the same program that wish they had gone for a bigger tablet for this purpose, but otherwise love it (the Nexus 7). Personally, I have an HP Touchpad (and an ipad 3 that I bought today off of craigslist, but that's another story) and find the size adequate for such work, even though maybe a little bigger than even this would be better. For engineering or physics, I wouldn't touch a 7" for productivity purposes.


Damn man...

All the Ipads ive seen on Our C list have been More then you can buy them Refurb from Apple with a 1 year warranty 379$...

Talking 550$ for a 16gb...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I concur. I'm a Biotech major, thus read a lot of primary literature and textbooks. I have a few friends who are in the same program that wish they had gone for a bigger tablet for this purpose, but otherwise love it (the Nexus 7). Personally, I have an HP Touchpad (and an ipad 3 that I bought today off of craigslist, but that's another story) and find the size adequate for such work, even though maybe a little bigger than even this would be better. For engineering or physics, I wouldn't touch a 7" for productivity purposes.


Damn man...

All the Ipads ive seen on Our C list have been More then you can buy them Refurb from Apple with a 1 year warranty 379$...

Talking 550$ for a 16gb...


----------



## Sylon

Might be slightly off topic, but I laughed. This morning I went to wal-mart to pick up a game for my ps vita. While I was checking out, the store manager was walking around the store and noticed that someone had stolen a nexus 7 by ripping off the back plate, the security device is only secured to the back cover.

I don't know why, but I laughed.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylon*
> 
> Might be slightly off topic, but I laughed. This morning I went to wal-mart to pick up a game for my ps vita. While I was checking out, the store manager was walking around the store and noticed that someone had stolen a nexus 7 by ripping off the back plate, the security device is only secured to the back cover.
> I don't know why, but I laughed.


LoL my Local Walmart only keeps in stock garbage Tablets and Ipad2s in a glass case.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I concur. I'm a Biotech major, thus read a lot of primary literature and textbooks. I have a few friends who are in the same program that wish they had gone for a bigger tablet for this purpose, but otherwise love it (the Nexus 7). Personally, I have an HP Touchpad (and an ipad 3 that I bought today off of craigslist, but that's another story) and find the size adequate for such work, even though maybe a little bigger than even this would be better. For engineering or physics, I wouldn't touch a 7" for productivity purposes.


Yeah, I stopped taking a lot of notes after I completed all of my Math courses, so the iPad didn't really see any use. I loved the iPad for note taking with a stylus. Nothing else has been able to touch it, yet. It's the one reason I actually keep the iPad around.


----------



## andyroo89

I actually have Richard Feynman lectures I am planning to put on my Nexus 7.


----------



## smoke420

I still could not get stickmount to work after the update .It mounts the drive then says there is nothing on it. so i searched for a while for a free alternative. Im not cheap just broke and cant afford to be buying apps right now. For those in my situation I found a link that might interest you . The nexus media importer is a great app if you like it buy it and thats all im gonna say. Your welcome.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Got my N7 yesterday!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> I still could not get stickmount to work after the update .It mounts the drive then says there is nothing on it. so i searched for a while for a free alternative. Im not cheap just broke and cant afford to be buying apps right now. For those in my situation I found a link that might interest you . The nexus media importer is a great app if you like it buy it and thats all im gonna say. Your welcome.


Usually not a good idea to put up a link like that. While I am not personally against it, it is against the ToS.


----------



## kga92

Add me please! Rooted and ready to go









kga92 - 32GB 269 € Jimm's PC Store


----------



## andyroo89

getting my Nexus 7 tomorrow, so excited.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Do u guys have any advice for speeding up chrome? It seems when I'm scrolling that on the ocn page that if I scroll down its the blue background screen then the forum material loads... I've got a CPU monitor and it doesn't appear the CPU is creating the lag issue...I don't think its internet either because I wait for the page to fully load... Anyone know of a fix? Dolphin browser is a little better but I prefer chrome for browsing...

Also, I'm beginning to consider to root and unlock my tablet for overclocking. I'm hoping I can get 1.3-1.4ghz or higher. How much is that going t kill my battery life? And best advice for the kernel and root guides for me?

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Do u guys have any advice for speeding up chrome? It seems when I'm scrolling that on the ocn page that if I scroll down its the blue background screen then the forum material loads... I've got a CPU monitor and it doesn't appear the CPU is creating the lag issue...I don't think its internet either because I wait for the page to fully load... Anyone know of a fix? Dolphin browser is a little better but I prefer chrome for browsing...
> Also, I'm beginning to consider to root and unlock my tablet for overclocking. I'm hoping I can get 1.3-1.4ghz or higher. How much is that going t kill my battery life? And best advice for the kernel and root guides for me?
> Thanks for the help guys!


Here is a toolkit that does pretty much everything. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1809195
edit: Here is instructions to use the toolkit if you are on android 4.2. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34420648&postcount=1100

And after I installed trinity kernel browsing got faster.


----------



## andyroo89

Woot posting from my nexus 7


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Woot posting from my nexus 7


Contrats! I know you've been waiting for it lol.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Contrats! I know you've been waiting for it lol.


Ya, and I also bought ful messenger powerbag, and a logitech M510 mouse for my laptop. Bought Logitech C310 webcam for a project









I am going to root this ASAP, but I have a question. Where can I go to get nexus 7 wallpaper? or what resolution is optimal for Nexus 7? I am not liking the default wallpaper they give you. What about live wallpaper?


----------



## WC_EEND

Nexus 7 is 1280x800. I am running the Nyan Cat live wallpaper. Interestingly, it synced that over from my One X when logging into my Google account.

On another note: I should really update to 4.2, guess I know what I'll be doing tomorrow


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Ya, and I also bought ful messenger powerbag, and a logitech M510 mouse for my laptop. Bought Logitech C310 webcam for a project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to root this ASAP, but I have a question. Where can I go to get nexus 7 wallpaper? or what resolution is optimal for Nexus 7? I am not liking the default wallpaper they give you. What about live wallpaper?


Try out the Zedge app. There's a few diamonds in the rough there. Plus, they have a pretty good selection of ringtones and notification sounds. I've never ran into a non-high res photo there.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Ya, and I also bought ful messenger powerbag, and a logitech M510 mouse for my laptop. Bought Logitech C310 webcam for a project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to root this ASAP, but I have a question. Where can I go to get nexus 7 wallpaper? or what resolution is optimal for Nexus 7? I am not liking the default wallpaper they give you. What about live wallpaper?


I always go to wallbase.cc to find my wallpapers. The nexus can crop them itself and they come out pretty nice.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> I always go to wallbase.cc to find my wallpapers. The nexus can crop them itself and they come out pretty nice.


Already found couple of redhead girls for my wallpaper *snicker*


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well I think I'm ready for over clocking when I get home from thanksgiving vacation. Here's my quadrant score. Stock clocks
WWhat's everyone else's quadrant benches when over clocked?


----------



## andyroo89

Hmm interesting I ran same test, and I was wondering how is the TF201 outperforming nexus 7? Then I realized I was thinking of asus Tf101? or tf100


----------



## smoke420

I'm running the stock ROM at 1.6 with the trinity kernel . What bench is that?


----------



## andyroo89

Here is my home screen for now.


----------



## smoke420

I'm running the stock ROM at 1.6 with the trinity kernel . I got a 4808 in quadrant .

At 1.7

I get even better scores with the faux kernel this is at 1.6.


----------



## Hokies83

Got some questions..

I bought my Nexus 7 rooted with Paranoid 4.1.2 on it...

Im finding it very slow and laggy and pop ups everywhere.

I want to set it back to stock... and use 4.2 my Wife uses it and all she does is Yahoo MSnger and Watch Flash videos.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Got some questions..
> I bought my Nexus 7 rooted with Paranoid 4.1.2 on it...
> Im finding it very slow and laggy and pop ups everywhere.
> I want to set it back to stock... and use 4.2 my Wife uses it and all she does is Yahoo MSnger and Watch Flash videos.


See here: http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/roms/how-to-update-your-nexus-7-custom-rom-to-stock-android-42-r1233

I just did the same thing yesterday myself, so if you have any extra questions, ask away


----------



## tonybyatt

Sign me up...

32GB, $250, Office Depot...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonybyatt*
> 
> Sign me up...
> 32GB, $250, Office Depot...


Should've got it on Black Friday from there, they had it for 229, I work at Office Max, and my manager price matched Office Depot.


----------



## tonybyatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Should've got it on Black Friday from there, they had it for 229, I work at Office Max, and my manager price matched Office Depot.


I did...however there is something called "tax" which brought the price up to $250. I was tired of trying to catch those ebay deals...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonybyatt*
> 
> I did...however there is something called "tax" which brought the price up to $250. I was tired of trying to catch those ebay deals...


Well you're right it came to 249 after taxes on mine. I got the protection on it.


----------



## Bonkers

Whelp just ran into my first bug with the Nexus 7..... It wont charge properly or connect to my computer. If you guys remember the cooler master giveaway from a while back I was one of the winners and with my gift card I bought a battery pack(Choiix? Whoever that is) for my mobile devices. I used it for the Nexus today and when I got home I left it on its home charger. Came back to an almost dead tablet and tried to connect to my pc and it wouldnt connect that way either. I think Im the first one thats had this problem from a battery pack but many others are reporting this same incident occuring after they have their nexus connected to a car charger. Some people are able to fix it. Others are not. At one point I had it charging from the PC but mostly the only way I can get it to charge is by turning it off completely and letting it charge that way. Pretty bummed out if its really on its way down the drain....


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Whelp just ran into my first bug with the Nexus 7..... It wont charge properly or connect to my computer. If you guys remember the cooler master giveaway from a while back I was one of the winners and with my gift card I bought a battery pack(Choiix? Whoever that is) for my mobile devices. I used it for the Nexus today and when I got home I left it on its home charger. Came back to an almost dead tablet and tried to connect to my pc and it wouldnt connect that way either. I think Im the first one thats had this problem from a battery pack but many others are reporting this same incident occuring after they have their nexus connected to a car charger. Some people are able to fix it. Others are not. At one point I had it charging from the PC but mostly the only way I can get it to charge is by turning it off completely and letting it charge that way. Pretty bummed out if its really on its way down the drain....


I heard something about holding the power bottom 30 secs re sets it and allows it to charge correctly again.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I heard something about holding the power bottom 30 secs re sets it and allows it to charge correctly again.


I believe I did a hard reset on it already but as soon as this rom finishes downloading Ill give it a try.

Edit: Didnt fix anything as far as connecting to the PC goes.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Is there like a perfect guide I can follow step by step with all the downloads I need for rooting/unlocking my n7? I've been reading guides but they're like way over my head...
And u guys just use an app for overclocking? Any good ones?


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Is there like a perfect guide I can follow step by step with all the downloads I need for rooting/unlocking my n7? I've been reading guides but they're like way over my head...
> And u guys just use an app for overclocking? Any good ones?


Go to xda and find wugs nexus 7 toolkit. Should be YouTube videos to go along with it. For over clocking you can just use the custom ROM you download.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Ok so let me get this straight...

Steps I need to take:
Unlock developer options to enable USB debug ---> Tap system info to unlock developer options ---> Unlock USB debug
Plug into computer
Install Nexus Root Kit ---> http://www.wugfresh.com/nrt/
Backup all data (Nandroid)
Click the "Unlock" feature
Then click flash custom zip file which is the trinity seven rom.zip file?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Maybe a step by step with what I'm supposed to click, download, anything I need to do..lol I'm at work so I won't be able to get it till tonight but hopefully I'll have an noob step by step guide! thanks for the advice in using the toolkit!


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Ok so let me get this straight...
> Steps I need to take:
> Unlock developer options to enable USB debug ---> Tap system info to unlock developer options ---> Unlock USB debug
> Plug into computer
> Install Nexus Root Kit ---> http://www.wugfresh.com/nrt/
> Backup all data (Nandroid)
> Click the "Unlock" feature
> Then click flash custom zip file which is the trinity seven rom.zip file?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Maybe a step by step with what I'm supposed to click, download, anything I need to do..lol I'm at work so I won't be able to get it till tonight but hopefully I'll have an noob step by step guide! thanks for the advice in using the toolkit!


Everything is correct except Trinity is a kernel I believe. Go to xda and look at android development for the nexus 7. You want ROMs. They'll come in a zip file do not extract.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Everything is correct except Trinity is a kernel I believe. Go to xda and look at android development for the nexus 7. You want ROMs. They'll come in a zip file do not extract.


I just downloaded trinity and its a zip file...is the a ROM? lol so confused between the difference between kernels and roms....


----------



## smoke420

I am new to this as well. But I have to say the info given to you by bonkers is all you need . A step by step will do more harm then good because if you run into a problem you will be stuck to starting over or redoing the same step . True its hard to brick a nexus but its not impossible . I hope im scaring you into doing some research because that is my goal . No matter what method you try the first time your going to be a little hesitant as you should be . But I would suggest you read on how to fix possible issues before you start . Also being that the stock ROM and kernel are so good make sure its worth the risk for you .IMHO over clocking for higher benchmark scores is not worth it. Read up on how to fix a boot loop or soft brick something that won't be in the noob step by step you asked for and don't do anything before your reasonably comfortable. Once you've done some reading and watched some YouTube videos you will see all you need is in bonker's post.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Is it really even worth overclocking it if all I'm really doing on it is playing an occasional game but 90% of the time surfing youtube and OCN on it..checking the weather and my email...?


----------



## smoke420

No its not worth it. but clock control is not just for overclocking. I am on the stock rom because I can't find one better for me . But a custom kernel gives me better control of the stock ROM. A custom kernel let's you over clock but it also let's you lower your clocks and control how your CPU ramps up increasing battery life.
Unlocking and rooting also has it own benefits. Some programs just need root access to work. Stickmount, titanium backup to name a couple.


----------



## ionstorm66

I went and bought a 16GB at Office Depot on Saturday, and used it all day. I plugged it in and charged it over night. I went to walk my dogs on Sunday morning and took my Nexus 7 with me for music. As soon as I walked outside, I heard a pop, and watch the glass crack right across the center of the screen. It seams going for hot to cold caused the glass the flex and crack. I took it back to Office Depot and they have exchanged it for a 32GB, as that was there last one in stock.


----------



## WC_EEND

question guys: does anyone else have trouble running Adfree on their Nexus 7 on 4.2 stock rooted?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> question guys: does anyone else have trouble running Adfree on their Nexus 7 on 4.2 stock rooted?


I will let you know when i get home.


----------



## smoke420

Work fine for me but some ads just can't be stopped. Most ads are gone but my live wallpaper pop up is really persistent.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I just downloaded trinity and its a zip file...is the a ROM? lol so confused between the difference between kernels and roms....


Kernels are just kind of like how the software interacts with the hardware more or less.

ROMs are the "cosmetic" parts of the software. Its the Operating System more or less.

The way you want to do that is find your ROM. Download it. Flash it to your nexus. Flash google apps (If your rom doesnt have it built in. The thread will tell you if it does or not). Flash your kernel. Reboot. Enjoy.

Here is a break down of exactly what to do.

Unlock your Device using the Toolbox
Make a Nandroid backup/Install CWM or TWRP for recovery purposes
Once youre in CWM or TWRP you are going to do a factory reset
Wipe Cache
Wipe Dalvik Cache
Flash Rom
Flash Gapps
Flash Kernel
Reboot
Play

Ive been rooting/flashing for about a year and a half now lol. Started with the thunderbolt. My Razr Maxx is also running on a custom ROM so I can enjoy JB.

Edit: Im reallly really frustrated with my Nexus. Got it to charge overnight while it was turned off but its just a pain in the butt for it to not connect to the pc. Airdroid has been a real savior for getting files off it and putting files on it. I suggest everything check it out.


----------



## nizda

Get adaway, adfree doesn't have as good a list. I just copy the /etc/hosts file then delete the program and put it back so you don't have to bother with it. I haven't seen an ad on any of my 3 Droid devices in over a year. Also a lot of custom roms have their hosts file set to block ads you can use it and or combine it.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I just downloaded trinity and its a zip file...is the a ROM? lol so confused between the difference between kernels and roms....


Cake walk what is your build number? I will point you to the right root method.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizda*
> 
> Get adaway, adfree doesn't have as good a list. I just copy the /etc/hosts file then delete the program and put it back so you don't have to bother with it. I haven't seen an ad on any of my 3 Droid devices in over a year. Also a lot of custom roms have their hosts file set to block ads you can use it and or combine it.


Yup, I switched to adaway since adree wasn't working properlly (when I selected boot nomally, nothing happened basically and I did give it root access).


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone have this case:
http://www.amazon.com/Amzer-AMZ94381-Silicone-Jelly-Google/dp/B008M3F5UC/ref=sr_1_1?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1354024281&sr=1-1&keywords=nexus+7+case+silicone
I want a different case. I'm tired of the flip case over the screen, its nice when I'm outside the home but when I'm home I want something a little easier to handle....this shell seems to have the best reviews for it... I want a real snug shell for it that doesn't have a flap over the front....

I decided not to root and unlock. Unless, I can unlock the tablet without erasing all the data and use a 3rd party app to overclock just from unlocking..lol like that'd happen....


----------



## S-Line

I currently own this case. It adds a little bit of weight and bulk but still feels real comfortable in my hands.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S-Line*
> 
> I currently own this case. It adds a little bit of weight and bulk but still feels real comfortable in my hands.


thats the case I would go for if I wanted something like that.

http://www.gumdropcases.com/google-nexus-7-droptech.html

there is another idea.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Oh I like this case as long as people don't think my Nexus 7 looks like a cow...
http://www.amazon.com/Seidio-ACTIVE-Google-Nexus-CSK3ASN7-GL/dp/B009T0FGVK/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1354030948&sr=8-9&keywords=Seidio+ACTIVE+nexus+7

Edit: on a side note, my girlfriend said I should get some chickfla stickers and it could be my chickfla/cow/tablet cover..lol


----------



## koulaid

I hate cases on anything. The reason why it's small and slim is because it's lighter and easier to hold. Defeats the purpose if it big and ugly. Same with goes with my iphone. Defeats the purpose of it being slim and can fit in my pocket fine, but if you put a case on it, it's too big.


----------



## cubanresourceful

I purchased the N7 case that Google had on the play store, I quite like it actually.







Won't protect much from falls but it's perfect for what I wanted IMO. Reminded me of the case I had my Kindle in that had a built-in light.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> I hate cases on anything. The reason why it's small and slim is because it's lighter and easier to hold. Defeats the purpose if it big and ugly. Same with goes with my iphone. Defeats the purpose of it being slim and can fit in my pocket fine, but if you put a case on it, it's too big.


Until you drop it on the ground and it breaks into tiny little pieces lol. I agree with your reasoning but I have to protect my stuff somehow. Accidents happen no matter how careful you are. I prefer small cases like my Otterbox Commuter on my Razr Maxx. Silicone inside, hard plastic outside and gives me a little piece of mind that if I drop it from the waist or something ti wont break.

All I have on my nexus is a screen protector and a Dodocase because I think the book feel is pretty awesome.


----------



## smoke420

Is there a new update ?
Im already running 4.2 but just got an ota update. I am running a custom kernel could that be why? Its small 1.1mb not sure i should install..the update says 4.2

Edit: found out what its about
So far, the JOP40D build's most major fix seems to address the December "event" bug. As some readers found, the previous 4.2 update prevented users from selecting any December dates for birthdays or anniversaries in the People application...Source

My birthday is in October im going to skip it.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> Is there a new update ?
> Im already running 4.2 but just got an ota update. I am running a custom kernel could that be why? Its small 1.1mb not sure i should install..the update says 4.2
> Edit: found out what its about
> So far, the JOP40D build's most major fix seems to address the December "event" bug. As some readers found, the previous 4.2 update prevented users from selecting any December dates for birthdays or anniversaries in the People application...Source
> My birthday is in October im going to skip it.


My birthday is in december lol.


----------



## Evilsplashy

My girlfriend just bought me the 32GB version







Woohoo.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> My girlfriend just bought me the 32GB version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo.


Awesome









I just made my first program in android, and no its not hello world


----------



## jamessaunders83

I am also developing my first app for Android. It will be a VoIP app (if you are interested it will be similar to this one: http://www.voip-sip-sdk.com/p_456-voip-android-integration-voip.html).


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I've dropped my Nexus 7 3 times already. Twice outside while unpacking my car, from about 3ft. Its just fine with the case I have now. So thankful for a case, yea it makes it a little bulky, but thats to protect it. The flip cover over the screen is great for traveling, but at home I want a nice small case around it just in-case. I don't need an over screen cover at home


----------



## Bonkers

Well looks like I'm gonna have to RMA my tablet. Only problem is I can't connect or charge it to relock the boot loader. It was charging over night if I turned it off but this morning it said it was full but once booted it only showed 60%. No one knows how to fix this problem so I guess I'm going to use it until its completely borked and then RMA it.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I've dropped my Nexus 7 3 times already. Twice outside while unpacking my car, from about 3ft. Its just fine with the case I have now. So thankful for a case, yea it makes it a little bulky, but thats to protect it. The flip cover over the screen is great for traveling, but at home I want a nice small case around it just in-case. I don't need an over screen cover at home


What's a semi-cheap case that is good enough to protect it from drops on carpet or tile? I don't imagine I'd be leaving the barracks with this thing.


----------



## koulaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Until you drop it on the ground and it breaks into tiny little pieces lol. I agree with your reasoning but I have to protect my stuff somehow. Accidents happen no matter how careful you are. I prefer small cases like my Otterbox Commuter on my Razr Maxx. Silicone inside, hard plastic outside and gives me a little piece of mind that if I drop it from the waist or something ti wont break.
> All I have on my nexus is a screen protector and a Dodocase because I think the book feel is pretty awesome.


I have a neoprene case on it when it is leaving the house. But whenever im just at home or at a friends i leave it bare. Btw i'm on my 3rd iphone 4 because i drop it so much, but it's just apple. LOL I just can't justify using a case for slim profile devices.


----------



## WC_EEND

I never bothered with cases, and I have dropped my HTC desire (I no longer use it) several times which resulted in some scratches, but nothing major. Nether my One X or my Nexus 7 have ever been dropped and I am not overly careful with them either (that doesn't mean I start throwing them around either though). In conclusion, I think cases are overrated.

That being said, a friend of mine recently dropped his iPhone 4, face down on the pavement and it didn't really go well. It still works fine, but the screen is cracked.


----------



## pez

When at home, I tend to use my N7 out of it's case. Actually, anytime I'm in a stationary type of place, I take my N7 out of its case. I have the official Travel Cover for it, but I asked for the Poetic case for X-mas as I wish I had a standing case for it a lot.

On another note, I bought JuiceDefender Ultimate for my phone, so I decided to test it out on the N7. It's working wonderfully so far, and I will report back with official results soon enough. Since I'm around campus all day, wifi isn't always consistent, so the N7 will generally die on my after a day and a half.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> When at home, I tend to use my N7 out of it's case. Actually, anytime I'm in a stationary type of place, I take my N7 out of its case. I have the official Travel Cover for it, but I asked for the Poetic case for X-mas as I wish I had a standing case for it a lot.
> On another note, I bought JuiceDefender Ultimate for my phone, so I decided to test it out on the N7. It's working wonderfully so far, and I will report back with official results soon enough. Since I'm around campus all day, wifi isn't always consistent, so the N7 will generally die on my after a day and a half.


Here is the case I have.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008IEGS9W/ref=oh_details_o03_s01_i00

the one drawback I have the the clip that latches on the side of the tablet. Makes me feel like it will cause screen separation.


----------



## WC_EEND

Guys, when I try to apply the 4.2.1 update from the recovery, I keep getting an error: status 7. I am running 4.2.0 stock rooted using clockworkmod recovery and stock kernel.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> My girlfriend just bought me the 32GB version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo.


nice me too, she bought it two weeks ago for my birthday but my birthday isn't untill next week i've been staring at it patiently...

Bought 3 OTG cables, 3 screen protectors and a TPU case of ebay for 12 bucks yesterday should be here for my bday on wednesday so I can start playing with it!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Here is the case I have.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008IEGS9W/ref=oh_details_o03_s01_i00
> the one drawback I have the the clip that latches on the side of the tablet. Makes me feel like it will cause screen separation.


Yeah, that's the one I asked for







. And I'm sure as long as you don't rip it out, it should be fine







.

EDIT:

OCN Mobile is up! Not sure if everyone else has noticed it or not. Its fantastic so far!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Guys, when I try to apply the 4.2.1 update from the recovery, I keep getting an error: status 7. I am running 4.2.0 stock rooted using clockworkmod recovery and stock kernel.


There's an update? My system checked at 6:18am this morning and I don't think I got anything...but the version I see that I'm running just says 4.2, so I'm not sure if its 4.2.0 or 4.2.1....


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> My girlfriend just bought me the 32GB version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo.
> 
> 
> 
> nice me too, she bought it two weeks ago for my birthday but my birthday isn't untill next week i've been staring at it patiently...
> 
> Bought 3 OTG cables, 3 screen protectors and a TPU case of ebay for 12 bucks yesterday should be here for my bday on wednesday so I can start playing with it!
Click to expand...

lmao my birthday is on Wednesday too. She won't let me have it till then. What case and screen protectors did you get?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lightsout

Whats up guys I was hard up for cash and had to sell my nexus 7. But I've missed it ever since. Looking to snag another anyone know a good deal on the 16gb? I dont really want to wait for Google to ship. Hoping to get a decent deal at a b&m.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> There's an update? My system checked at 6:18am this morning and I don't think I got anything...but the version I see that I'm running just says 4.2, so I'm not sure if its 4.2.0 or 4.2.1....


The update is to fix the december bug in 4.2 mainly and comes in at 1.1MB.


----------



## femtobeam

Andtroo89 - NEXUS 10 @ 32Gb will be out soon from Google with display specs that exceed Apple retina. I have a Nexus 7 and love it. You will need a Type A USB OTG (on the go) connector to use an external HDD with the Nexus's and it is a good idea to get an extra charger as only the Nexus Chargers from Google work well. One great thing about them is all the apps and content you buy from Google Play can be used on any Android device in the future. Set up Google Wallet and Google Voice with Groove IP first.

Obtain OL File Manager and be sure to use 15 of your free 25 points for a word processing program. Get the one Google owns.

You get 20,000 free songs storage. The biggest problem is that not all Google Docs functions work with the tablets yet. I advise not to unlock it and let Google automatically update Google Play.

This setup works like a charm so far. The best part for me is the notification bar, free wi-fi phone and the ability to transfer files using bluetooth from a pre-Intel Mac Powerbook!

Get in the habit of checking in with Google Play to update from the list each day and check their specials and recommendations, which are surprisingly relevant to what your interests are as time goes by.

Good luck and have a Happy Holiday Season!


----------



## Shoggy

Oh man... got my Nexus 7 32GB yesterday, and today I already had to call Google to ask for an exchange







My device has some strange little darker spots inside the display. I would say they are not dead pixels. It looks more like there is some dirt between the backlight and the display. Anyway, Google was very helpful and they will send me a new device. The faulty device will be sent back when I got the new one.

At least my handmade sleeve from Latvia arrived today and brought a big smile to my face







Lovely packaging, fits perfect and good workmanship. The closure is magnetic. I like the color combination but there are also many others available or you just tell her your wish. I paid pretty fair $21.00 incl. international shipping.

A few impressions so you get the idea:


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Has anyone had to RMA a 8gb and got back a 16gb? I'm curious when to upgrade - I mean RMA my nexus


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> lmao my birthday is on Wednesday too. She won't let me have it till then. What case and screen protectors did you get?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


ohhh man another december 5th guy nice! and from close by in IL too!

I just bought a really cheap plastic case off ebay they are called the TPU cases they are just a gel like case that fits the unit and allows it to take the impact away from the screen if you drop it, the plastic screen protectors are just your basic piece of plastic that covers it. bought them both off ebay!

I'm thinking about loading a bunch of ROMS on the nexus and using the ps3 controller also I want to play galaxy on fire 2 in HD! and then see what else I can spend my free 25 dollar google play card on, thats still included right?

Edit: googled the answer and it turns out that 25 dollar promo ended in september...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *femtobeam*
> 
> Andtroo89 - NEXUS 10 @ 32Gb will be out soon from Google with display specs that exceed Apple retina. I have a Nexus 7 and love it. You will need a Type A USB OTG (on the go) connector to use an external HDD with the Nexus's and it is a good idea to get an extra charger as only the Nexus Chargers from Google work well. One great thing about them is all the apps and content you buy from Google Play can be used on any Android device in the future. Set up Google Wallet and Google Voice with Groove IP first.
> Obtain OL File Manager and be sure to use 15 of your free 25 points for a word processing program. Get the one Google owns.
> You get 20,000 free songs storage. The biggest problem is that not all Google Docs functions work with the tablets yet. I advise not to unlock it and let Google automatically update Google Play.
> This setup works like a charm so far. The best part for me is the notification bar, free wi-fi phone and the ability to transfer files using bluetooth from a pre-Intel Mac Powerbook!
> Get in the habit of checking in with Google Play to update from the list each day and check their specials and recommendations, which are surprisingly relevant to what your interests are as time goes by.
> Good luck and have a Happy Holiday Season!


I would honestly say to save your money on an Office Suite. You can get pretty decent functionality from Google Drive (just updated). Anything more than the basics and you'd be longing for a real keyboard.


----------



## andyroo89

Oh wow I like this mobile version of this site

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Yes, it is very nice. Man I love swipe keyboard in 4.2


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> Yes, it is very nice. Man I love swipe keyboard in 4.2


Mobile version of OCN is indeed excellent, however I'm not a fan of the swipe keyboard, mainly because my language is set to Dutch (which is my native language), so it automatically assumes I only want to type in Dutch and not English.


----------



## wierdo124

I think the 4.2 keyboard is awesome on phones, complete crap on a tablet though. Unless you set the tablet down, you can't swipe really at all.


----------



## smoke420

im just to lazy to care about swipe. The voice recognition is way better than i thought possible. I dont type anything on my nexus 7.lol ...If you havent tried it you need to. I mean google chat,web sites in the browser even the app store there is just no reason to type anymore.Thank you google!! If anybody used to use voice recognition on windows 7 and gave up let me tell you this is a completely different animal. After the trash software on windows 7 I just didn't think it could be that good but it is.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> im just to lazy to care about swipe. The voice recognition is way better than i thought possible. I dont type anything on my nexus 7.lol ...If you havent tried it you need to. I mean google chat,web sites in the browser even the app store there is just no reason to type anymore.Thank you google!! If anybody used to use voice recognition on windows 7 and gave up let me tell you this is a completely different animal. After the trash software on windows 7 I just didn't think it could be that good but it is.


Not for portuguese it isn't, and it makes it even worst when I switch from chatting in english to chat in portuguese, which I do quite often.
But I have heard very good things about it from other people


----------



## Bonkers

Ive been using the original swype for years. Ever since my Droid X. I love it. Not so much on my tablet though.


----------



## andyroo89

I am having too much fun programming android apps, I made a simple root checker, which is little buggy if I press it too soon after I open the app it will tell me no root privileges but if I press it again it work (I also pressed it couple of times and it didnt change its mind







)


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am having too much fun programming android apps, I made a simple root checker, which is little buggy if I press it too soon after I open the app it will tell me no root privileges but if I press it again it work (I also pressed it couple of times and it didnt change its mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Is it hard? I have no programming experience at all and I'm quite curious to try it out myself.


----------



## WC_EEND

Delete


----------



## Bonkers

Pdanet over Bluetooth is a must have if you have unlimited data. My nexus is blazing on Verizon 4g.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Is it hard? I have no programming experience at all and I'm quite curious to try it out myself.


it can be little confusing at first. Once you start out small and work your way up it be less of a pain.


----------



## lightsout

Man I was hoping to get a good deal, but can't find any 16gb's in so cal. Didn't realize they had become so scarce.

EDIT. I'm about to pay full retail for an unopened one on craigslist. woot. Wish it was cheaper but oh well.


----------



## de Cossatot

Just picked up my nexus 7 yesterday . Still getting used to it since it is my first android device. I am loving it though! First thing first though, I don't know a lot about the customization and best apps. What do your guys home screens look like? I have been trying to browse the thread and have had this tablet in my hand for like the last 24hrs trying to find as much out about it and android in general.


----------



## Bonkers

Here is mine.


----------



## Hokies83

Anybody looking to buy one of these with 2 cases for 175$ + shipping ?

My wife does not like it.


----------



## de Cossatot

Wow, that is nice and clean. I think mine looks cluttered now. How do I post my home screen? Also, what clock app is that? Looks damn good.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de Cossatot*
> 
> Wow, that is nice and clean. I think mine looks cluttered now. How do I post my home screen? Also, what clock app is that? Looks damn good.


Volume down + power to take a snapshot.


----------



## CravinR1

Just opened my toys


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Just opened my toys


I am jealous


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de Cossatot*
> 
> Wow, that is nice and clean. I think mine looks cluttered now. How do I post my home screen? Also, what clock app is that? Looks damn good.


Simi clock widget. I'm using a little different one now but its still real clean like that. That's how I keep my desktop/home screen on everything. Can't stand icons everywhere lol.


----------



## CravinR1

What battery widget is that


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am having too much fun programming android apps, I made a simple root checker, which is little buggy if I press it too soon after I open the app it will tell me no root privileges but if I press it again it work (I also pressed it couple of times and it didnt change its mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


What are you using to program? After a BB development class last year, I fell in love with Eclipse.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What are you using to program? After a BB development class last year, I fell in love with Eclipse.


I am using Android Developer Toolkit which is plugin into Eclipse.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am using Android Developer Toolkit which is plugin into Eclipse.


Yep, I always found the most difficult part to programming in Eclipse to be starting an actual project







.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yep, I always found the most difficult part to programming in Eclipse to be starting an actual project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ya, with my nexus 7 rooted, I am working on file manager/organizer. moves files based on file name, and extension.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> What battery widget is that


Battery widget beta or something similar. Don't have my nexus handy atm


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yep, I always found the most difficult part to programming in Eclipse to be starting an actual project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, with my nexus 7 rooted, I am working on file manager/organizer. moves files based on file name, and extension.
Click to expand...

I used to use ES, but recently I found Solid Explorer, and love it.

I'd try whatever you cook up though


----------



## Hokies83

Updated my Wifi Router to a Asus RT-N56U

Have not had 1 Signal drop yet.

I did notice the Nexus 7 does not support 5ghz Wifi band.


----------



## WC_EEND

downloaded the new ScummVM experimental build and now I can play Riven and Myst again on my Nexus 7. Needless to say, I am happy about this


----------



## Viski

Been considering buying a budget android tablet, and the Nexus 7 looks like a good option. This may not be the best thread to ask, but is the Nexus best bang for buck or are there some other options I should consider?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viski*
> 
> Been considering buying a budget android tablet, and the Nexus 7 looks like a good option. This may not be the best thread to ask, but is the Nexus best bang for buck or are there some other options I should consider?


This is going to be ironic, but I wont be biased, Yes, yes it is. For 249 (get the 32gb model) I recommend it.


----------



## wierdo124

Not only the best android tablet, one of the best tablets period.


----------



## Viski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> This is going to be ironic, but I wont be biased, Yes, yes it is. For 249 (get the 32gb model) I recommend it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Not only the best android tablet, one of the best tablets period.


Okay, thanks








I'll buy it soon.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Updated my Wifi Router to a Asus RT-N56U
> Have not had 1 Signal drop yet.
> I did notice the Nexus 7 does not support 5ghz Wifi band.


good move, I wish I had gotten the asus router, I went with a netgear 3800 and on the latest firmware I had to restart the wireless several times a day for my tablet, my wife's phone, and guests phones. I rolled it back a few releases and it's better but I would not recommend this router to anyone with an android device.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> good move, I wish I had gotten the asus router, I went with a netgear 3800 and on the latest firmware I had to restart the wireless several times a day for my tablet, my wife's phone, and guests phones. I rolled it back a few releases and it's better but I would not recommend this router to anyone with an android device.


I got a month or two back the Asus RT-AC66U and it's amazing.







Can't wait for Wireless AC devices.


----------



## Hokies83

Yah this router is pretty amazing ..

Ill keep it until the next huge step in Wireless comes out lol.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yah this router is pretty amazing ..
> Ill keep it until the next huge step in Wireless comes out lol.


Asus makes great routers. The one I had before this one was the Asus RT-N16. They're great routers and the firmware has gotten better than what it used to be.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> Asus makes great routers. The one I had before this one was the Asus RT-N16. They're great routers and the firmware has gotten better than what it used to be.


Yah this one was 69$ black Friday Normal 129$

Had to Snag it..

As far as Filmware goes that one that came with it was easy to use.. However i updated it to the Newest and it is that black looking one not so easy to use.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Not only the best android tablet, one of the best tablets period.


Well actually no...

The Toshiba AT270 is the best 7" (ok 7.67") range Android tablet available.

It was on sale on Newegg recently for $329 and will be again for xmas.

I have the 16GB version and compared it to a 32GB Nexus 7 that I picked up. The differences are significant (far exceeding the $70 price delta).

Far superior build quality. The AT270 has an aluminum back and is both thinner and lighter than the Nexus 7.

Much superior screen - The AT270 comes with a Super AMOLED+ screen that is the best screen out this gen tablets (I compared it the the Asus TF700T I owned briefly and the AT270 had far better color and contrast). The Nexus 10 may very well be better but then again that's a 10" tablet and as such doesn't directly compare.

Has both HDMI support (via dock) and a Micro SD slot. Given that 32GB Micro SD cards are $15 currently, the sky is the limit for storage on the device.

The AT270 has a rear 5MP camera with flash.

In Engadget's video loop tests, the AT270 lasted 45 minutes longer than the Nexus 7.

The AT270 also has DLNA support (wireless transfer to supported TV's).

There are only a few areas where the Nexus 7 is better.

1. Newer version of Android OS (AT270 is at 4.0)
2. Bluetooth 4.0 vs. 3.0
3. Near Field Communication

And that's it...

My only real beef with the AT270 is that there is a very limited selection of cases available (I got a decent one off Amazon for $20).


----------



## andyroo89

for the 200+ range I would think nexus 7 would be the best option. If money wasn't an issue then take your pick


----------



## Viski

Well the AT270 doesn't seem to be available locally, and I don't really like ordering stuff from overseas. (+ it's more pricey)


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> for the 200+ range I would think nexus 7 would be the best option. If money wasn't an issue then take your pick


Good point. Mind you in Canada, the cheapest Nexus 7 is $240 (the 16GB). I don't think we ever got the 8 GB version up here (and who would want it with only 6GB of space after installed apps and OS?).


----------



## Bonkers

That Toshiba tablet is pretty sexy. There is just something about the nexus I love though. It may be the same way with the Toshiba. I have noticed that since I'm used to using my nexus using my fiance's IPad 2 is not as cumbersome as I once thought. Still think they are too big but the iPad mini may be nice once they get the retina display.


----------



## Robilar

Don't get me wrong, the Nexus is a decent tablet. Just holding the two devices and running video side by side allows a comparison.

If it makes any difference, the Toshiba is a $500 tablet that has recently been heavily discounted due to lack of sales. The Super AMOLED+ screen drives the cost. If the Nexus had HDMI out (via dongle or at least MHL support or DLNA support) and a micro-SD slot, even with a lesser screen it would be a much better bang for the buck.

Funny how HDMI out or one of the other options makes a difference on this type of tablet. For anyone that is a fan of Netflix (several of my family members), being able to connect a tablet (Wirelessly through DLNA to a supported TV or via a dongle) is a big plus with a budget tablet.

My mother uses the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 (which is now $199) to connect to her 120hz 55" LG tv via DLNA to run Netflix on it and frankly it looks great. The Tab has a micro SD slot as well. It may be slower and have a slightly lower res screen but a lot more functionality.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the Nexus is a decent tablet. Just holding the two devices and running video side by side allows a comparison.
> If it makes any difference, the Toshiba is a $500 tablet that has recently been heavily discounted due to lack of sales. The Super AMOLED+ screen drives the cost. If the Nexus had HDMI out (via dongle or at least MHL support or DLNA support) and a micro-SD slot, even with a lesser screen it would be a much better bang for the buck.
> Funny how HDMI out or one of the other options makes a difference on this type of tablet. For anyone that is a fan of Netflix (several of my family members), being able to connect a tablet (Wirelessly through DLNA to a supported TV or via a dongle) is a big plus with a budget tablet.
> My mother uses the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 (which is now $199) to connect to her 120hz 55" LG tv via DLNA to run Netflix on it and frankly it looks great. The Tab has a micro SD slot as well. It may be slower and have a slightly lower res screen but a lot more functionality.


Definitely I just couldnt ever see myself using a tablet for Netflix. I guess its because ive always had an Xbox or a Ps3 that was capable of running it but I also have a roku player. Im guilty of using my tablet while watching tv. So hdmi out is not a big deal to me.

I do wish there was a microsd slot though. I think that is one of the worst design mistakes that everyone is going to. Especially if you flash alot of roms and have just gotten to 4.2. The new "additional user" support is a pain the butt. My sd card has been emulated 5 times. I cant get to any back ups or anything without going and moving all the files to the first emulation and deleting the old ones. Very cumbersome.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Not only the best android tablet, one of the best tablets period.
> 
> 
> 
> Well actually no...
> 
> The Toshiba AT270 is the best 7" (ok 7.67") range Android tablet available.
> 
> It was on sale on Newegg recently for $329 and will be again for xmas.
> 
> I have the 16GB version and compared it to a 32GB Nexus 7 that I picked up. The differences are significant (far exceeding the $70 price delta).
> 
> Far superior build quality. The AT270 has an aluminum back and is both thinner and lighter than the Nexus 7.
> 
> Much superior screen - The AT270 comes with a Super AMOLED+ screen that is the best screen out this gen tablets (I compared it the the Asus TF700T I owned briefly and the AT270 had far better color and contrast). The Nexus 10 may very well be better but then again that's a 10" tablet and as such doesn't directly compare.
> 
> Has both HDMI support (via dock) and a Micro SD slot. Given that 32GB Micro SD cards are $15 currently, the sky is the limit for storage on the device.
> 
> The AT270 has a rear 5MP camera with flash.
> 
> In Engadget's video loop tests, the AT270 lasted 45 minutes longer than the Nexus 7.
> 
> The AT270 also has DLNA support (wireless transfer to supported TV's).
> 
> There are only a few areas where the Nexus 7 is better.
> 
> 1. Newer version of Android OS (AT270 is at 4.0)
> 2. Bluetooth 4.0 vs. 3.0
> 3. Near Field Communication
> 
> And that's it...
> 
> My only real beef with the AT270 is that there is a very limited selection of cases available (I got a decent one off Amazon for $20).
Click to expand...

You're forgetting price. You're comparing a $200 tablet against a $329 tablet....


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> You're forgetting price. You're comparing a $200 tablet against a $329 tablet....


Well actually a $260 tablet against a $329 tablet. I would be very surprised if any potential buyers would not go for the recently released 32GB version of the Nexus 7 unless under a really tight budget. The 8GB version has just shy of 6GB free. The 16GB is floating around at $240. If you want to compare $200 tablets, the Kindle Fire HD is actually a better deal with 16GB onboard for the same price (and HDMI out).

As far as I can tell, the 8 GB version was never released in Canada.

Also this was your comment that I was making reference to:

_*Not only the best android tablet, one of the best tablets period.*_

I wasn't comparing based on price but rather on what is the best Android tablet (irrespective of price) and being one of the best tablets released.

In my book what makes a tablet perfect:

1. Screen - AT270 has 7.7" Super AMOLED+ , easily one of the best screens on a tablet without "retina" in the title
2. Expandability - Must have micro SD slot, this isn't just a failing on the part of Google, Apple invented this weakness
3. HDMI out or some viable alternative (DLNA support is a great example); with so many streaming video services available, this has become a really neat feature
4. Battery life - This is critical for a travel device. The Nexus 7 is no slouch here either (but again AT270 is better)
5. Weight and construction quality. I had a Nexus 7 and there have been many here and elsewhere that have had issues with the build quality. The AT270 is a cadillac of a build and weighs less than every other tablet in it's class except the new IPad Mini.

Those are key for me. I have no use for camera's in tablets so although the AT270 has front and rear (with flash) that is not a key function over the Nexus 7.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> You're forgetting price. You're comparing a $200 tablet against a $329 tablet....
> 
> 
> 
> Well actually a $260 tablet against a $329 tablet. I would be very surprised if any potential buyers would not go for the recently released 32GB version of the Nexus 7 unless under a really tight budget. The 8GB version has just shy of 6GB free. The 16GB is floating around at $240. If you want to compare $200 tablets, the Kindle Fire HD is actually a better deal with 16GB onboard for the same price (and HDMI out).
> 
> As far as I can tell, the 8 GB version was never released in Canada.
> 
> Also this was your comment that I was making reference to:
> 
> _*Not only the best android tablet, one of the best tablets period.*_
> 
> I wasn't comparing based on price but rather on what is the best Android tablet (irrespective of price) and being one of the best tablets released.
> 
> In my book what makes a tablet perfect:
> 
> 1. Screen - AT270 has 7.7" Super AMOLED+ , easily one of the best screens on a tablet without "retina" in the title
> 2. Expandability - Must have micro SD slot, this isn't just a failing on the part of Google, Apple invented this weakness
> 3. HDMI out or some viable alternative (DLNA support is a great example); with so many streaming video services available, this has become a really neat feature
> 4. Battery life - This is critical for a travel device. The Nexus 7 is no slouch here either (but again AT270 is better)
> 5. Weight and construction quality. I had a Nexus 7 and there have been many here and elsewhere that have had issues with the build quality. The AT270 is a cadillac of a build and weighs less than every other tablet in it's class except the new IPad Mini.
> 
> Those are key for me. I have no use for camera's in tablets so although the AT270 has front and rear (with flash) that is not a key function over the Nexus 7.
Click to expand...

The 16GB took over the 8GB's price. It's $200 for the 16 or $250 for the 32.

On top of that, that's not the sale price. You say it was on sale at $329. I just searched for ten minutes or so and actually can't find one for sale on Newegg or Amazon.

Seeing as the AT270 is likely going to be stuck on Android 4.0 forever, while the N7 continues to get updates the day they're released, I think that makes up for it anyway.

Notebookcheck says the N7 is significantly faster too.

Canadian availability is irrelevant anyway, he's in Finland...


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> The 16GB took over the 8GB's price. It's $200 for the 16 or $250 for the 32.
> On top of that, that's not the sale price. You say it was on sale at $329. I just searched for ten minutes or so and actually can't find one for sale on Newegg or Amazon.
> Seeing as the AT270 is likely going to be stuck on Android 4.0 forever, while the N7 continues to get updates the day they're released, I think that makes up for it anyway.
> Notebookcheck says the N7 is significantly faster too.
> Canadian availability is irrelevant anyway, he's in Finland...


Prices here haven't changed, go figure, Canada always behind...

Funny how reviews are inconsistent seeing as the N7 and AT270 have the same cpu/gpu. The benches I have seen have them neck and neck (Check engagdet for example). Also that sale price I mentioned is going to become standard price very soon. Toshiba will be lowering the 16GB version to $299 within a couple of weeks.

I agree with you on the OS although Toshiba has already indicated a Jellybean upgrade for January or February. It will always lag behind the N7 in software updates but personally I've always felt hardware and features are more important than software...

Not sure why I am debating, I sold my AT270 a couple of weeks ago and returned the Nexus 7 after a single day


----------



## koulaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Prices here haven't changed, go figure, Canada always behind...
> Funny how reviews are inconsistent seeing as the N7 and AT270 have the same cpu/gpu. The benches I have seen have them neck and neck (Check engagdet for example). Also that sale price I mentioned is going to become standard price very soon. Toshiba will be lowering the 16GB version to $299 within a couple of weeks.
> I agree with you on the OS although Toshiba has already indicated a Jellybean upgrade for January or February. It will always lag behind the N7 in software updates but personally I've always felt hardware and features are more important than software...
> Not sure why I am debating, I sold my AT270 a couple of weeks ago and returned the Nexus 7 after a single day


If that will be the standard price then the nexus will be in trouble. And you are right about the hardware vs software part. What are your uses for a tablet?


----------



## crashdummy35

Liking the Twitch app so far. Takes a bit to load streams sometimes but it seems to work okay:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> If that will be the standard price then the nexus will be in trouble. And you are right about the hardware vs software part. What are your uses for a tablet?


I got confirmation of the price from a Toshiba rep so it looks valid. I primarily use my smaller tablets for e-reading and video on the go with web browsing as needed. Not a game player other than crosswords, sudoku etc.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Liking the Twitch app so far. Takes a bit to load streams sometimes but it seems to work okay:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks fun what game ill try it on my ipad.


----------



## Hokies83

So guys if i want to say Download an AVI file video onto a USB flash drive... And i wanted to play them on the Nexus 7 what are the steps in doing that?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> So guys if i want to say Download an AVI file video onto a USB flash drive... And i wanted to play them on the Nexus 7 what are the steps in doing that?


Download Stickmount
Buy a microusb to usb otg cable
Plug the otg cable and flash drive to the nexus 7 tablet, a popup should appear from stickmount asking if you want to mount the flashdrive. Hit yes.
in a root browser go to this directory /sdcard/usbStorage/sd&1
search for your avi
play it with mediaplayer (a popup should appear)

& = could be sda1, sdb1 etc....


----------



## Hokies83

Yeah i have a OTG cable came with my Case everytime i go to storage to look for the USB flash drive settings crashes...


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> So guys if i want to say Download an AVI file video onto a USB flash drive... And i wanted to play them on the Nexus 7 what are the steps in doing that?
> 
> 
> 
> Download Stickmount
> Buy a microusb to usb otg cable
> Plug the otg cable and flash drive to the nexus 7 tablet, a popup should appear from stickmount asking if you want to mount the flashdrive. Hit yes.
> in a root browser go to this directory /sdcard/usbStorage/sd&1
> search for your avi
> play it with mediaplayer (a popup should appear)
> 
> & = could be sda1, sdb1 etc....
Click to expand...

Do'nt need a root browser either.


----------



## Hokies83

Ah i got stick mount loaded and loaded the usb flash drive now what?

I have Puffin and Firefox beta browsers.

PS.. i need to figure out how to load regular OS on this thing and get Paranoid off of it.. this crap does nothing but crash..


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Ah i got stick mount loaded and loaded the usb flash drive now what?
> I have Puffin and Firefox beta browsers.
> PS.. i need to figure out how to load regular OS on this thing and get Paranoid off of it.. this crap does nothing but crash..


All the info you could ever want.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1677


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah i have a OTG cable came with my Case everytime i go to storage to look for the USB flash drive settings crashes...


Hmm, odd


----------



## Hokies83

This one looks good..

[ROM-11/29][JB 4.2.1] - CleanROM 3 -★| The Standard for Performance and Stability |★

As long as it plays flash video idc....

hmmmm now to figure this out.. guess ill check youtube..

Must be unlocked with custom recovery installed. I recommend the latest version of twrp.
Copy ROM to storage
Reboot to Recovery
Recommend wiping data / Factory Reset in Recovery!
Flash ROM and choose options
Reboot to System
Profit!


----------



## CravinR1

I have flash in 4.2 just use android browser or Firefox ez


----------



## CravinR1

I have flash in 4.2 just use android browser or Firefox ez. Here is the flash install

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B08phcAw2uDKSG40UnZTOXQ0UDA/edit


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I have flash in 4.2 just use android browser or Firefox ez. Here is the flash install
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B08phcAw2uDKSG40UnZTOXQ0UDA/edit


So... All we need to do is install it and it works on Android browser with 4.2?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> That looks fun what game ill try it on my ipad.


Was peaking in on a BF3 ladder match there.

It's for watching live streams on Twitch TV on a mobile device: Twitch App.

Lacks some features/functions, namely the ability to directly connect a Twitch account, log in or chat.... But, it's cool for poking around during a slow lunch break.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Do'nt need a root browser either.


On my tablet I do, it will close, and i will have to use the root browser to access my files.


----------



## Hokies83

LoL i really got no Idea how to get a stock rom back onto this thing.. bought it with Paranoid 4.1.2 already on it... thing does nothing but crash...


----------



## CravinR1

Hokies here appears to be stock ROMs

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images

And flash requires default android browser installed or Firefox with add ons enabled

http://liliputing.com/2012/07/how-to-install-adobe-flash-on-the-nexus-7-or-other-jelly-bean-devices.html


----------



## smoke420

Just use nexus media importer.With this app you can browse videos on the flash drive and watch them. No need to be rooted and no need for a separate file browser.It even works for my powered external hard drive


----------



## CravinR1

Here should return your nexus 7 to stock

http://nexus7root.com/nexus-7-unroot/how-to-unrootinstall-android-4-1-2-on-rooted-nexus-7/


----------



## smoke420

Is there a way to lock the home recent apps and back buttons. I have games for my small children but they seem to go straight for these buttons.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> Is there a way to lock the home recent apps and back buttons. I have games for my small children but they seem to go straight for these buttons.


Small kids ... get them an Ipod touch 4th gen Refurb `129$ at the apple store.. what i got all my kids.. little suckers do just about everything an Ipad does but cheap.. and they got some pretty tough cases made for them.. As the Ipod touch 4 was more tuned towards children.


----------



## smoke420

I dont buy apple products . I personally think they dont pay there employees enough and over charge for there products pure greed..besides they are twin one year olds so they would play for a while and throw it in a box with the rest of there toys. Right now they play with the box more than the toys that come in them. lol ..They are only on the nexus when we are in waiting rooms like the doctors office or in a restaurant waiting for food . Its great for keeping them quiet at least for a little while. Im just looking for a way to stop them from closing the app by accident


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> I dont buy apple products . I personally think they dont pay there employees enough and over charge for there products pure greed..besides they are twin one year olds so they would play for a while and throw it in a box with the rest of there toys. Right now they play with the box more than the toys that come in them. lol ..They are only on the nexus when we are in waiting rooms like the doctors office or in a restaurant waiting for food . Its great for keeping them quiet at least for a little while. Im just looking for a way to stop them from closing the app by accident


If you have 4.2 you can make a specific profile for your kids only. Theoretically it'll keep all your stuff perfect but they can screw around in theirs.


----------



## CravinR1

I think he wants to disable the capacitive buttons


----------



## andyroo89

who ever mentioned how they put their nexus 7 in the case when theyre out of the house, and they keep it out of the case when theyre home. I like that idea I just did test run at home and I realized the back isnt glossy so it wont get scratched up so easily around the house.

Anyone else having problems with their nexus 7 screen turning off when inactive and wont come back on when you hit the power button? when I left my nexus 7 in the smart cover case the screen will turn off if I left the flap open and I would have to hold the power button to turn off the nexus 7 then turn it back on.


----------



## CravinR1

Here is my nexus 10 using flash please remember it is np longer supported so may not be 100%


----------



## Pyro Gurl

Got this for an early Christmas present from Mad Pistol! We got it at Office Depot $249 for the 16GB version. We opted not to get the data version because we have mobile hotspot on our phones and wireless internet at home anyway. It just seemed like an unnecessary expense. I have never owbed a tablet so I have to say I am a little biased because I love being able to use it anywhere and do anything on it anywhere I am. I have noticed that it has been a little buggy since the update but nothing major just slow responses sometimes but for the most part it is super quick! I learned last week that I could send a video from my phone to the Nexus my Bluetooth and that was pretty awesome! I love my Nexus!


----------



## CravinR1

the 16 gig is $199 and the 32 gig is $249

From walmart or play.google.com


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> the 16 gig is $199 and the 32 gig is $249
> From walmart or play.google.com


Google Play store charges me shipping and tax, so I say go for it at Walmart.


----------



## Hokies83

My Walmarts do not sell the Nexus 7.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro Gurl*
> 
> 
> Got this for an early Christmas present from Mad Pistol! We got it at Office Depot $249 for the 16GB version. We opted not to get the data version because we have mobile hotspot on our phones and wireless internet at home anyway. It just seemed like an unnecessary expense. I have never owbed a tablet so I have to say I am a little biased because I love being able to use it anywhere and do anything on it anywhere I am. I have noticed that it has been a little buggy since the update but nothing major just slow responses sometimes but for the most part it is super quick! I learned last week that I could send a video from my phone to the Nexus my Bluetooth and that was pretty awesome! I love my Nexus!


You got ripped off if you paid 16gb for 249 the 32gb is 249, are you sure you didn't get the 32gb?


----------



## CravinR1

Walmart.com does free site to store or sometimes free ship to home


----------



## YangerD

I'll be looking to pick up a 32GB Nexus 7 during the holiday season. I haven't been keeping up but I'm assuming all the problems with the early models such as screen lift have been fixed?


----------



## CravinR1

The 2 nexus 7 32 I have seem to be good as well as the nexus 10 32


----------



## CravinR1

Just realized neither of my Nexus 7 will connect to the pc via usb to micro usb connection.

I have one of my N7's rooted and the other is still stock and neither will connect. Any suggestions ?


----------



## koulaid

Quote:


> Just realized neither of my Nexus 7 will connect to the pc via usb to micro usb connection.
> 
> I have one of my N7's rooted and the other is still stock and neither will connect. Any suggestions ?


I think you have to either turn off or on usb debugging in the settings options. Forgot which one it was(I don't hae my nexus 7 in front of me)


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Just realized neither of my Nexus 7 will connect to the pc via usb to micro usb connection.
> I have one of my N7's rooted and the other is still stock and neither will connect. Any suggestions ?


You mean with the cable it came with..?


----------



## WC_EEND

sounds like a driver issue on your PC


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> sounds like a driver issue on your PC


Kinda what I was thinking. ^


----------



## CravinR1

Using a aftermarket usb to micro cable that connects perfectly with my Nexus 10

I downloaded google stock usb driver and I am not sure if I have tried with usb debugging off


----------



## koulaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Using a aftermarket usb to micro cable that connects perfectly with my Nexus 10
> I downloaded google stock usb driver and I am not sure if I have tried with usb debugging off


Well that's what i did with mine and it detected it automatically.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Just realized neither of my Nexus 7 will connect to the pc via usb to micro usb connection.
> I have one of my N7's rooted and the other is still stock and neither will connect. Any suggestions ?


Mine has a bad micro USB port. Go through and follow the driver instructions that come with the nexus toolkit. If it still won't connect you're in the same boat as me. Mine will only charge if its completely turned off.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Mine has a bad micro USB port. Go through and follow the driver instructions that come with the nexus toolkit. If it still won't connect you're in the same boat as me. Mine will only charge if its completely turned off.


^ What I'd try.

Uninstall any instance of the driver for Android and use one of the tool kits to re-install it. Restart your pc and connect the N7 and see if it finds it. Debugging on or off it should be detected; as either a media device or the other, forget what it's called.


----------



## CravinR1

Anyone else have their 7 rooted and on stock Rom


----------



## koulaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Anyone else have their 7 rooted and on stock Rom


Me! I'm still on 4.1.2 also. Is 4.2 working good yet? Haven't been up to date with 4.2


----------



## Iris

I had to go looking through 3 different stores until I found one. Fry's was sold out of 16/32gb and so was some Wal-Marts. Finally got one at a Wal-Mart, 32GB Nexus 7 for 249.99. Love it. Updated to 4.2 with no issues. Mainly for the wife and daughter, to keep my sanity.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Anyone else have their 7 rooted and on stock Rom


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> Me! I'm still on 4.1.2 also. Is 4.2 working good yet? Haven't been up to date with 4.2


Rooted stock here too.

Latest update.

Only reason I even root now is to use an adblocker.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Rooted stock here too.
> Latest update.
> Only reason I even root now is to use an adblocker.


That's what I'm thinking I'm going to end up rooting my device for.

Also, I find myself wanting a 32GB variant more often. I've run out of space a few times now :\.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's what I'm thinking I'm going to end up rooting my device for.
> Also, I find myself wanting a 32GB variant more often. *I've run out of space a few times now* :\.


Wow.

Don't think I've ever gone above ~11 GB used on the tab myself. But I mostly only use it for watching movies off of flash drives.

Google is really polishing Jelly Bean up nicely.

*Edit : @pez*, Yeah, some of the "mobile" games are getting to be kinda heavy. Some of them are really nice though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Wow.
> Don't think I've ever gone above ~11 GB used on the tab myself. But I mostly only use it for watching movies off of flash drives.
> Google is really polishing Jelly Bean up nicely.


I mostly play games, and a lot of them weigh in between 300-900MB, and then Asphalt 7 is 3.11GB. I play games a lot more now that I have an OTG adapter and can use my PS3 controller for a lot of games.

The only bug I've come across that's pretty annoying is a 'refresh' bug that happens when I'm updating apps. It will constantly refresh the page of the first app that is updating on the 'My Apps' page by itself. Minor, but annoying when you're someone who likes to read the release/update notes while your apps update.


----------



## smoke420

Rooted on stock ROM with custom kernel.over clocked to 1.6 and get better than stock battery life.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Flashed CM10 nightly on my N7 (I have CM10.1 nightly on my N4). Can't wait until 10.1 nightlies are available for grouper!







CM10/10.1 are amazing.


----------



## andyroo89

I am using dropbox as most of my storage, I have about 50gb on there so grand total of 80 gb of space for now.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am using dropbox as most of my storage, I have about 50gb on there so grand total of 80 gb of space for now.


Lots of friend invites? I just got 5.6GB because of the University promo they were running, lol.


----------



## wierdo124

I've got about 55 on Dropbox and use it extensively. I play a lot of games on my N7, but I refuse to install a Gameloft one. Decent games, but there's no reason they need to be that massive honestly.


----------



## CravinR1

Does rooted stock Rom get oTA updates?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lots of friend invites? I just got 5.6GB because of the University promo they were running, lol.


No, I think I got the space when I purchased my samsung galaxy phone couple of months ago.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Does rooted stock Rom get oTA updates?


Curious about this as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> No, I think I got the space when I purchased my samsung galaxy phone couple of months ago.


Ah, I'm very jelly







.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> Rooted on stock ROM with custom kernel.over clocked to 1.6 and get better than stock battery life.


Whats the kernel? Can you link it?
Thanks


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Does rooted stock Rom get oTA updates?


Yup. I'm rooted, custom recovery'd bootloader unlocked, and i still get OTAs. Sometimes you lose root and have to flash the root file, but other than that its perfectly normal.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Yup. I'm rooted, custom recovery'd bootloader unlocked, and i still get OTAs. Sometimes you lose root and have to flash the root file, but other than that its perfectly normal.


+rep for this ....... if u had rep


----------



## Bonkers

Cant stress enough that some of you guys should check out the XDA forums. There is a plethora of information regarding a bunch of the questions here (not that I mind answering or anyone else does). You're sure to learn a ton of new tips and tricks for your phones/tablets. So get over there!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Cant stress enough that some of you guys should check out the XDA forums. There is a plethora of information regarding a bunch of the questions here (not that I mind answering or anyone else does). You're sure to learn a ton of new tips and tricks for your phones/tablets. So get over there!


Already a member, and yes I agree with bonkers, you will find most of your answers there.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Already a member, and yes I agree with bonkers, you will find most of your answers there.


The question I made was to know a specific kernel, not a guide or anything.
People seem to love XDA but the time I spend there I find it amazing how there is allowed that level of arrogance and sarcasm, one thing people never forget to tell you, is to click the thanks button. Which I refuse to click if it was requested to click.
I never understood that rule of not asking for rep on OCN till the moment I joined XDA.
And don't get me started on the english... Sometimes I'm browsing for ROM's for my cellphone and I end up trying to understand what are they talking about...
It's not the same level of english you see in OCN. Also love that people flash their XDA status...
Lots of e-peen going on in that forum.

What I wanted know was if he was any of these Kernels:
Kernel[013]AP33(1.60Ghz Quad)UV,CIFS+UTF-8,PowerHAL,Linux-3.x Hybrid [Nov-30]
Or
[KERNEL][OCT.08]Bricked-Kernel|3.1.10|v0.5|mpdecision|stickyfreq|PowerHAL| OC&UV
These two seem to be good, and wanted to know which he used because I trust the members of OCN more than the members of XDA








Atleast I know I wont be haunted for a rep here.


----------



## theamdman

My brother is getting one for christmas S:


----------



## smoke420

I'm on the faux kernel . And CPU master pro to control clocks


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> I'm on the faux kernel . And CPU master pro to control clocks


Thanks smoke
Gonna check it out


----------



## smoke420

NP. Let me know the one you pick and if it helps battery life.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1804374
my score jumped when enabling force GPU rendering for 2d


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> The question I made was to know a specific kernel, not a guide or anything.
> People seem to love XDA but the time I spend there I find it amazing how there is allowed that level of arrogance and sarcasm, one thing people never forget to tell you, is to click the thanks button. Which I refuse to click if it was requested to click.
> I never understood that rule of not asking for rep on OCN till the moment I joined XDA.
> And don't get me started on the english... Sometimes I'm browsing for ROM's for my cellphone and I end up trying to understand what are they talking about...
> It's not the same level of english you see in OCN. Also love that people flash their XDA status...
> Lots of e-peen going on in that forum.
> What I wanted know was if he was any of these Kernels:
> Kernel[013]AP33(1.60Ghz Quad)UV,CIFS+UTF-8,PowerHAL,Linux-3.x Hybrid [Nov-30]
> Or
> [KERNEL][OCT.08]Bricked-Kernel|3.1.10|v0.5|mpdecision|stickyfreq|PowerHAL| OC&UV
> These two seem to be good, and wanted to know which he used because I trust the members of OCN more than the members of XDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast I know I wont be haunted for a rep here.


I see what you mean. I have seen alot of members having "give me thanks if I have been helpful" made me say no if they ask for it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Cant stress enough that some of you guys should check out the XDA forums. There is a plethora of information regarding a bunch of the questions here (not that I mind answering or anyone else does). You're sure to learn a ton of new tips and tricks for your phones/tablets. So get over there!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Already a member, and yes I agree with bonkers, you will find most of your answers there.


I have an account on xda as well, but I generally hate going on there. Asking a question normally gets you called a r-tard for not using the search function because you didn't find a randomly worded thread title. The user base means well, but they are a bunch of snotty people.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I have an account on xda as well, but I generally hate going on there. Asking a question normally gets you called a r-tard for not using the search function because you didn't find a randomly worded thread title. The user base means well, but they are a bunch of snotty people.


This is true. Best chance of survival from them is just to lurk. No point in asking if they do not answer your question


----------



## Malcolm

I get all my ROMs from xda but never post no matter how stumped I am. Bunch of 2edgy4life neckbeards over there.


----------



## Tokkan

So yea, the conclusion of all this is: While we all use XDA to find tool's/guides/rom's/kernel's w,e.
We all agree that the community over there isn't appealing.
I don't even get the point of not being able to post in Dev forum with less than 10 post's... the only limitation OCN has postwise is that you can't use the market, that's about it.
Whenever people ask a question here, even if it is their 1st post or an account created just to ask that specific question, they get answered properly.
Some of the most frequent situations is people facing issues with their computer and don't know how to repair it or people asking for guidance for their 1st time build within a certain budget, the community in OCN is quite amazing and it is the reason why I keep using OCN.
There are loads of overclocking forums out there, even in my country theres one or two.
The difference being that there's more educated people here who try to help and share their knowledge instead of bashing other people.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Cant stress enough that some of you guys should check out the XDA forums. There is a plethora of information regarding a bunch of the questions here (not that I mind answering or anyone else does). You're sure to learn a ton of new tips and tricks for your phones/tablets. So get over there!


Like everyone else, already a member there.

We just share stuff here. Ask questions here.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Like everyone else, already a member there.
> We just share stuff here. Ask questions here.


The main point I was trying to get across was I see a lot of the same type of question being asked over and over. I wasnt pointing to anyone person and saying "you, go to xda because I am tired of your questions." I was just saying in general a lot of the questions people have can be answered with just a tiny bit of research.

Asking what Kernel someone uses is obviously an acceptable question. We arent mind readers and you cant exactly expect to go over to xda and find a huge sign that says 'HEY!!! Here is the kernel the guy from OCN uses! Pick me!"









Edit: Just read Pez's post. I suppose I am fortunate. I've always lurked up until my usb port on this Nexus 7 stopped working. I was able to find anything I needed to know from google searching but when I did create a thread asking for help I got some decent help and suggestions. My main thing is I look at rooting and stuff the same way I look at overclocking or building your own computer. Do a little research yourself, figure out exactly what it is you want to accomplish, and if you still have questions then fire away. I'm not trying to come across as an butt head or anything like that. I just want people to self educate because if they do then they dont run the risk of breaking their device.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> The main point I was trying to get across was I see a lot of the same type of question being asked over and over. I wasnt pointing to anyone person and saying "you, go to xda because I am tired of your questions." I was just saying in general a lot of the questions people have can be answered with just a tiny bit of research.
> Asking what Kernel someone uses is obviously an acceptable question. We arent mind readers and you cant exactly expect to go over to xda and find a huge sign that says 'HEY!!! Here is the kernel the guy from OCN uses! Pick me!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just read Pez's post. I suppose I am fortunate. I've always lurked up until my usb port on this Nexus 7 stopped working. I was able to find anything I needed to know from google searching but when I did create a thread asking for help I got some decent help and suggestions. My main thing is I look at rooting and stuff the same way I look at overclocking or building your own computer. Do a little research yourself, figure out exactly what it is you want to accomplish, and if you still have questions then fire away. I'm not trying to come across as an butt head or anything like that. I just want people to self educate because if they do then they dont run the risk of breaking their device.


Totally understand.









On a side note:
Boy, the Media Importer sure has come a long way since it's birth.... Such an amazing job he did with this.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> So yea, the conclusion of all this is: While we all use XDA to find tool's/guides/rom's/kernel's w,e.
> We all agree that the community over there isn't appealing.
> I don't even get the point of not being able to post in Dev forum with less than 10 post's... the only limitation OCN has postwise is that you can't use the market, that's about it.
> Whenever people ask a question here, even if it is their 1st post or an account created just to ask that specific question, they get answered properly.
> Some of the most frequent situations is people facing issues with their computer and don't know how to repair it or people asking for guidance for their 1st time build within a certain budget, the community in OCN is quite amazing and it is the reason why I keep using OCN.
> There are loads of overclocking forums out there, even in my country theres one or two.
> The difference being that there's more educated people here who try to help and share their knowledge instead of bashing other people.


You pretty much hit the nail on the head







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> The main point I was trying to get across was I see a lot of the same type of question being asked over and over. I wasnt pointing to anyone person and saying "you, go to xda because I am tired of your questions." I was just saying in general a lot of the questions people have can be answered with just a tiny bit of research.
> Asking what Kernel someone uses is obviously an acceptable question. We arent mind readers and you cant exactly expect to go over to xda and find a huge sign that says 'HEY!!! Here is the kernel the guy from OCN uses! Pick me!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just read Pez's post. I suppose I am fortunate. I've always lurked up until my usb port on this Nexus 7 stopped working. I was able to find anything I needed to know from google searching but when I did create a thread asking for help I got some decent help and suggestions. My main thing is I look at rooting and stuff the same way I look at overclocking or building your own computer. Do a little research yourself, figure out exactly what it is you want to accomplish, and if you still have questions then fire away. I'm not trying to come across as an butt head or anything like that. I just want people to self educate because if they do then they dont run the risk of breaking their device.


Oh, I didn't think you were being a butt-head







. I'm sorry if I came across that way. But yeah, I've never personally created a thread, hell, I'm not sure if I have ever posted anything on there, but some of the things I just see make me steer clear







. That's just me, though. You are totally right about what you've said.


----------



## Bonkers

Haha alright, just didnt want anyone thinking I was pointing fingers or anything!

Back on topic. I really should get some more media to put on my thumbdrive but I'm just not that mobile with my tablet. I may be next semester when Im taking 6 classes but I will also have my laptop with me. Idk. lol.

I mainly use mine for reading, a few games, and browsing forums.


----------



## $ilent

guys sorry im really slacking, ill get the front page updated soon as I can

Front page updated! 61 Members!!


----------



## CravinR1

I posted my 7 x2 and my 10 and had quantum scores and u didnt add me.

2x Nexus 7 32 gb from walmart 249$
Nexus 10 32 gb from play store 499$


----------



## Tokkan

Oh my goodness.
Rockstar brought Vice City to the Android, I'm gonna buy it lolol just for the nostalgia...








GTA Vice City by Rockstar


----------



## JerzeyLegend

Nexus 7 16GB. $212 after tax. Walmart.

I love it. Stock 4.2.1 is great. Can't wait for keylime. I have a vent mount that sort of fits around it, and I play my downloaded Spotify playlists on it.

EDIT: I'm not sure if it was discussed, but in spite of me being able to directly transfer items (which I can't seem to do), the app AirDroid works fantastical!


----------



## wierdo124

Lets stay away from bashing other forums guys


----------



## andyroo89

where do you guys go to get your wallpaper? I am looking for one with great attention to detail or something that will look great on nexus 7 display.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Haha alright, just didnt want anyone thinking I was pointing fingers or anything!
> Back on topic. I really should get some more media to put on my thumbdrive but I'm just not that mobile with my tablet. I may be next semester when Im taking 6 classes but I will also have my laptop with me. Idk. lol.
> I mainly use mine for reading, a few games, and browsing forums.


I'm currently encoding Expendables 2 to a video file to test out on my 7 (sadly DVD quality). I'm waiting for Christmas in hopes I get the Bluray drive I asked for. I can't wait to encode my whole Bluray collection to date







(eeks like a little girl).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> where do you guys go to get your wallpaper? I am looking for one with great attention to detail or something that will look great on nexus 7 display.


I usually glance at Zedge, but I only look until I find something that's acceptable, and move on







. This past time, though, I just went to Google images. Not a fan of how the wallpaper formatting works.


----------



## CravinR1

Forgot to mention earlier. In order to get flash to work on the Nexus 7 & 10 you have to not only install the flash apk but also disable the backup and restore options (restore from backup and backup settings). Also after installing you have to restart the tablet and Chrome doesn't support flash so you have to use firefox, dolphin, or stock android browser. It works fine on all of my nexus (rooted or not)


----------



## cubanresourceful

CM 10.1 NIGHTLIES available for grouper and maguro


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> guys sorry im really slacking, ill get the front page updated soon as I can
> Front page updated! 61 Members!!


Just so you know, mine is a 16GB and I bought it at the Fnac in Lille.









Also, Vice City + Sixaxiscontroller app is pure awesomeness


----------



## ionstorm66

I have a 32GB from Office Depot.

This wouldn't be OCN without overclocking.

Running CM10.1 with cpu at 1.7 and gpu at 550, over 5200 in quadrant.


----------



## WC_EEND

why are you running a task killer?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone know how to fix the wallpaper settings? I'll download any resolution wallpaper then it'll crop the image to a terribly zoomed in background...I can even download the 2100x1400 or something like that and the wallpaper still needs to be zoomed in...what gives? Any fixes for this?


----------



## ionstorm66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> why are you running a task killer?


Killing off anything running, gives a ~5% boost in most benchmarks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone know how to fix the wallpaper settings? I'll download any resolution wallpaper then it'll crop the image to a terribly zoomed in background...I can even download the 2100x1400 or something like that and the wallpaper still needs to be zoomed in...what gives? Any fixes for this?


Size should be 1280H x 1600W for no cropping.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone know how to fix the wallpaper settings? I'll download any resolution wallpaper then it'll crop the image to a terribly zoomed in background...I can even download the 2100x1400 or something like that and the wallpaper still needs to be zoomed in...what gives? Any fixes for this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ionstorm66*
> 
> Killing off anything running, gives a ~5% boost in most benchmarks.
> Size should be 1280H x 1600W for no cropping.


I was wondering this about the wallpapers as well. I will try and report back. If so, you have rep. Been trying to figure this out for a few days now.


----------



## koulaid

Has anyone bought or tried the CoPilot Premium gps app yet? Was wondering if it's worth getting.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> Has anyone bought or tried the CoPilot Premium gps app yet? Was wondering if it's worth getting.


um the free google navigation that comes with your tablet is pretty awesome and one of it's best features, not sure if this could be any better than the free one?


----------



## smoke420

Copilot is a pretty good app. I only used it a couple of times but it worked just fine and recalculates very quickly .Google nav is on the other hand garbage without a internet connection.The maps are pretty big . Check out 4shared.com


----------



## Hokies83

Sold my Nexus today for 165$ Local pick up... will pay for my 2 rads for my water loop.
Still have my Ipad 3 but gave it to my wife..

But i think i will be looking at something like the Nexus 7 again in the future when it supports HDMI Maybe the new model of the nexus 7 will wonder what there going to call it?
For the $$$ there is no better tablet imo.

Just needs HDMI so u can stream to the TV and at a 200$ price point it would be the ultimate tablet.


----------



## pez

I love a classy wallpaper.


----------



## HandGunPat

I got a 16GB from the Google Play store. I have to wait till Christmas to open it though! I also have a GNEX4 on T-Mobile.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> 
> I love a classy wallpaper.


that clock would bother the hell outta me lol.


----------



## exzacklyright

Nothing fancy


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> that clock would bother the hell outta me lol.


Haha why's that?


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha why's that?


the orange matching with the background lol. It would just bother me because Im a stickler for a white clock lol.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> the orange matching with the background lol. It would just bother me because Im a stickler for a white clock lol.


I see







. I was trying to get a color scheme that would blend better, but I either got too fed up, or passed out first.


----------



## Tokkan

This is my nexus atm, I like this live wallpaper and I like to keep everything simple


----------



## Tokkan

And I have my USB 3G modem working on the Nexus 7 using the PPP widget.
Pretty straight forward to configure and now I got internet everywhere with something I already owned without having to buy anything.


----------



## CravinR1

Don't u have to pay for the usb 3g


----------



## Tokkan

I already owned it and it was free of charge for me cause I had to sign a 5€/month contract with them. But the ones given in my country go from 20€ HSDPA up to 100€ LTE portable hotspots.


----------



## smoke420

Just installed the newest version of paranoid android i could find 2.99 beta-8 and so far its running great smooth as silk. Loved stock i just wanted to give the tablet ui a go. I have to say I thought the buttons on the side were going to be too small but it works great even with my pork sausage fingers..

I could not find an app to disable the home,back or recent apps buttons for when the kids were playing .But i did find a great app called kid mode. If you have small children I definitely recommend it. One of my 1 year old twins uses it to play videos, games and draw you can even add apps to it so they can play what ever you want them to. She was playing the same video over and over. So i stopped it moved over multiple pages and started something else. Then I realized she knew exactly what she was doing . because when i gave it back to her she went the opposite way threw multiple pages of videos and played it again. I have to stop underestimating the little one's. Lol


----------



## CravinR1

Yeah my now 6 yo was navigating my iPhone 3gs for the past 3 years. He also taught his mother how to use her android phone and I've only had my Galaxy Note for a couple months (had the 3GS for 3 years)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> Just installed the newest version of paranoid android i could find 2.99 beta-8 and so far its running great smooth as silk. Loved stock i just wanted to give the tablet ui a go. I have to say I thought the buttons on the side were going to be too small but it works great even with my pork sausage fingers..
> I could not find an app to disable the home,back or recent apps buttons for when the kids were playing .But i did find a great app called kid mode. If you have small children I definitely recommend it. One of my 1 year old twins uses it to play videos, games and draw you can even add apps to it so they can play what ever you want them to. She was playing the same video over and over. So i stopped it moved over multiple pages and started something else. Then I realized she knew exactly what she was doing . because when i gave it back to her she went the opposite way threw multiple pages of videos and played it again. I have to stop underestimating the little one's. Lol


I noticed on my AppSales app today that 'Hide Bottom Bar' is on sale for $1.30. It requires a root, but it sounds very close to what you were looking for. I've never personally used it, but it's worth a look, I'd say







.


----------



## exzacklyright

Xenonhd-Stabled ROM is out! My Favorite! Try it









http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32114-romjb-421-xenonhd-stable-1-221212-apocalyptic-edition/


----------



## smoke420

Get in the spirit of Christmas with the Christmas HD app.They call it a live wall paper but it has so much customization I have to call it an app. Check it out and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Caz

Bought mine from office max. 32gb n7 $249


----------



## smoke420

Got the spartan Bluetooth speaker and it sounds great . Was not in the market for a Bluetooth speaker but now that i herd this one could not recommend it more . small looks great and you wouldn't believe the sound coming out of this little thing. Clear and very loud once you find the volume.

http://www.atlantaluggage.com/the-spartan-portable-bluetooth-speaker.html


----------



## calavera

Just bought one, and have some questions. Is the unlocking/rooting..etc process the same as it is on my Galaxy Nexus phone?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Just bought one, and have some questions. Is the unlocking/rooting..etc process the same as it is on my Galaxy Nexus phone?


Yes. Identical.


----------



## CravinR1

http://nexus7root.com/


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> 
> This is my nexus atm, I like this live wallpaper and I like to keep everything simple


woah sweet wallpaper, where can I get that?


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> Just installed the newest version of paranoid android i could find 2.99 beta-8 and so far its running great smooth as silk. Loved stock i just wanted to give the tablet ui a go. I have to say I thought the buttons on the side were going to be too small but it works great even with my pork sausage fingers..
> I could not find an app to disable the home,back or recent apps buttons for when the kids were playing .But i did find a great app called kid mode. If you have small children I definitely recommend it. One of my 1 year old twins uses it to play videos, games and draw you can even add apps to it so they can play what ever you want them to. She was playing the same video over and over. So i stopped it moved over multiple pages and started something else. Then I realized she knew exactly what she was doing . because when i gave it back to her she went the opposite way threw multiple pages of videos and played it again. I have to stop underestimating the little one's. Lol


I'm still on beta version 5 I believe. Waiting on them to release 3.0. Good to hear that its very stable and making good progress.


----------



## vitality

http://www.overclock.net/t/1342906/google-nexus-7-16gb-w-case/0_40


----------



## cavallino

My girlfriend's step-Dad works for Google so she got an 8gb from him and gave it to me! I now I have a Nexus 4,7 and 10. I almost like the 7 more than the 10 the size is more manageable.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> woah sweet wallpaper, where can I get that?


Live Wallpaper
This gives you the live wallpaper. They have a launcher but I didn't go for it, went only for the live wallpaper and it looks good


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I posted my 7 x2 and my 10 and had quantum scores and u didnt add me.
> 2x Nexus 7 32 gb from walmart 249$
> Nexus 10 32 gb from play store 499$


Sorry about that ive added you now.

Front page updated, 67 members!!!


----------



## calavera

Alright, this is weird. Did your guys nexus came with a USB cable that doesn't fit?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Alright, this is weird. Did your guys nexus came with a USB cable that doesn't fit?


Mine fits perfectly. I am assuming yours is loose? If so, contact Google about it, and see if they get you a new one.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Alright, this is weird. Did your guys nexus came with a USB cable that doesn't fit?


Like andyroo said: it should fit. Have a look at your port/cable connectors and make sure they are both good-to-go. If it's neither of those contact Google and ask for a new cable.


----------



## calavera

Yeah never mind. My brain wasn't fully awake when I got the package. Derp


----------



## staryoshi

I used the Nexus 7 as my primary mobile device while out of town (Opted not to bring my laptop) for nearly two weeks and was quite satisfied with its performance and versatility. I love this little guy. Now if only there was a Nexus 8.x with a 1920x1200 resolution and a Wayne processor...


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I used the Nexus 7 as my primary mobile device while out of town (Opted not to bring my laptop) for nearly two weeks and was quite satisfied with its performance and versatility. I love this little guy. Now if only there was a Nexus 8.x with a 1920x1200 resolution and a Wayne processor...


I bought a laptop for my break... haha. Which I will probably turn around and sell because well I had to apply for jobs, and do some work that is impossible on a tablet.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I bought a laptop for my break... haha. Which I will probably turn around and sell because well I had to apply for jobs, and do some work that is impossible on a tablet.


Tablets aren't laptop-replacements... yet. I took the little guy with me knowing this quite well







They are great for media/information consumption and limited productivity, though.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Tablets aren't laptop-replacements... yet. I took the little guy with me knowing this quite well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are great for media/information consumption and limited productivity, though.


Im going to be interested in seeing how this semester plays out for me. Will be taking my tablet and laptop with me to classes. I'm interested in which one I get more usage out of.


----------



## pez

I've been noticing my Nexus 7 getting sluggish. I deleted a bunch of apps to the point where I had about 3GB+ free and it seems to be better. A quick Google search lead me to an XDA thread with a lot of people saying the same thing. I'm hoping not, so I'm trying to find an app that's possibly the culprit. It is absolutely ruining my experience with the 7. Last resort will be to do a fresh wipe, but sheesh. First world problems, I guess







.


----------



## CravinR1

I'm about to return one of the Nexus since it takes forever to load. Works fine once booted but takes a lot longer than the other Nexus to load


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I'm about to return one of the Nexus since it takes forever to load. Works fine once booted but takes a lot longer than the other Nexus to load


Is it rooted? Might just need to reflash it or something.

Pez- Mine runs slow sometimes and I just kill the apps with the built in app manager and I'm good to go.


----------



## CravinR1

Nope the other one is rooted and has always been faster even before root. They were both stock and when they were doing the auto over the air update to 4.2.1 the other one was way faster on the same connection.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Is it rooted? Might just need to reflash it or something.
> Pez- Mine runs slow sometimes and I just kill the apps with the built in app manager and I'm good to go.


I do that with minimal luck. It's annoying at the moment that my Razr M is showing up my Nexus in nearly everything :/.


----------



## Bonkers

Well... looks like you guys just have bad luck! lol. Wanna trade a faulty usb port for sluggishness?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Well... looks like you guys just have bad luck! lol. Wanna trade a faulty usb port for sluggishness?


At this point, if a successful pogo dock existed for it, I would -_-. I love the case I got for my Nexus 7 for X-Mas, but I would have loved a pogo dock infinitely better. I wish Google wasn't canning so many of their products with the current Nexus lines.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've been noticing my Nexus 7 getting sluggish. I deleted a bunch of apps to the point where I had about 3GB+ free and it seems to be better. A quick Google search lead me to an XDA thread with a lot of people saying the same thing. I'm hoping not, so I'm trying to find an app that's possibly the culprit. It is absolutely ruining my experience with the 7. Last resort will be to do a fresh wipe, but sheesh. First world problems, I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am having the exact same experience with mine, really frustrating


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I am having the exact same experience with mine, really frustrating


Yep, and it's so disappointing because I REALLY love the Nexus 7. I was considering purchasing an iPad Mini to see if it was my type of thing, and this is just urging my decision more.

I have a question, for whoever it may concern, or just for whoever knows the answer: I've noticed on XDA (and someone just made the comment here) that certain devices have the same problem, and some don't. Is this because there are batches manufactured with different variations/bins of certain parts? I'm guessing in a tablet device the flash memory or DRAM would be the variation here, but idk.


----------



## apav

Hi guys, I'm planning on getting a Nexus 7, but I have 2 questions before I buy. First, I would like to know if this a good deal! I coworker is selling his 32GB Nexus 7 with wifi and mobile data (used very slightly but in mint condition). It has all the accessories and packaging, comes with a case, and a AT&T 4G Sim card never activated before.

All for $325. Is this a good deal? It really looks like it's a deal, but I don't know that much about the Nexus 7 to feel confident with purchasing it.

Also, I plan to root it to run emulators and play games with a PS3 controller. I have never rooted before so I'm a little scared! Will I still be able to use the 4G Sim card normally after rooting the tablet? Are there any side effects, like could I potentially mess up the tablet permanently? I assume since I'm getting it from my coworker it won't have a warranty.

Thanks!


----------



## andyroo89

Hmm sounds like a deal I mean correct me if I'm wrong but the WiFi + mobile is 300 not 249 correct?

Also do you have 4g in your area?


----------



## apav

Yea, I have 4G on my verizon phone. Just don't know if it's worth dishing out $325 for. And yea, wifi+mobile is $300.


----------



## andyroo89

Hmm if you don't want the mobile you can always just get WiFi. I use my s3 to tether. I'm currently tethering since I had to take my grandma to the dentist.


----------



## apav

Just read that the Nexus 7 is only capable of 3G and not 4G. Can anyone confirm this? So this Sim card wouldn't work if I tried. If that's the case, I'd rather not pay $50 extra as well as extra $ for a data plan just for 3G speeds. Well, this guy doesn't know what he's talking about so I don't think I trust him. At this price, it's pretty much used+free case or brand new without one. Do they still have the play store $25 credit on buying this new?

Also, does rooting void the warranty?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Hmm if you don't want the mobile you can always just get WiFi. I use my s3 to tether. I'm currently tethering since I had to take my grandma to the dentist.


Well I have an HTC Rezound, it has terrible battery life on 4G and I heard somewhere that HTC phones don't make good tethers? (Something with Foxfi)


----------



## CravinR1

I use my ATT Galaxy Note i717 running Novena.DXLJ2 ROM to tether to my nexus 10 and gf iPad 3 and it worked great. Battery drains on the note even when plugged in but can use all 3 devices flawless and I have 3 batteries for my note.


----------



## Chris13002

Hey guys, I have been keeping an eye out on one of these... Mainly one just for book reading, quick web browsing, chatting and movie viewing on the go...
To tell you the truth, I played with it at MicroCenter and it just seemed a bit thick, thick framing, and the lack of MHL (HDMI) and no MicroSD slot is what prevents me from getting this...

I have an iPad 1, which my son basically owns, and it was perfect for what I listed above (except the lack of movie viewing of MVK files)...

The 10 inch iPad was a perfect size for typing as a keyboard... How is this for the experienced users? Especially ones who also own an iPad?
I am an android person, but one thing I do not like about Android is the keyboard which Apple tends to exceed at (my opinion)... I tend to make a lot more mistakes(on my Galaxy S II 4.2 keyboard - also tried swype, swift x, and just stick with the stock android keyboard), and upon using the Nexus 7, it seemed almost the same...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Hey guys, I have been keeping an eye out on one of these... Mainly one just for book reading, quick web browsing, chatting and movie viewing on the go...
> To tell you the truth, I played with it at MicroCenter and it just seemed a bit thick, thick framing, and the lack of MHL (HDMI) and no MicroSD slot is what prevents me from getting this...
> I have an iPad 1, which my son basically owns, and it was perfect for what I listed above (except the lack of movie viewing of MVK files)...
> The 10 inch iPad was a perfect size for typing as a keyboard... How is this for the experienced users? Especially ones who also own an iPad?
> I am an android person, but one thing I do not like about Android is the keyboard which Apple tends to exceed at (my opinion)... I tend to make a lot more mistakes(on my Galaxy S II 4.2 keyboard - also tried swype, swift x, and just stick with the stock android keyboard), and upon using the Nexus 7, it seemed almost the same...


I agree with you that Apple has the keyboard down. I don't like the variation between the iPhone and iPad (keyboard), but that's a different story. The keyboard is ever-improving on Android, though (IMO). If you like the 10-inch size of the iPad, going to the Nexus 7 is probably going to be a huge change. The actual size of the device is about half the size of an iPad. This benefits it, though, because it lets you pretty much type without extreme stretching (landscape might obviously be harder with smaller hands).


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Hey guys, I have been keeping an eye out on one of these... Mainly one just for book reading, quick web browsing, chatting and movie viewing on the go...
> To tell you the truth, I played with it at MicroCenter and it just seemed a bit thick, thick framing, and the lack of MHL (HDMI) and no MicroSD slot is what prevents me from getting this...
> I have an iPad 1, which my son basically owns, and it was perfect for what I listed above (except the lack of movie viewing of MVK files)...
> The 10 inch iPad was a perfect size for typing as a keyboard... How is this for the experienced users? Especially ones who also own an iPad?
> I am an android person, but one thing I do not like about Android is the keyboard which Apple tends to exceed at (my opinion)... I tend to make a lot more mistakes(on my Galaxy S II 4.2 keyboard - also tried swype, swift x, and just stick with the stock android keyboard), and upon using the Nexus 7, it seemed almost the same...


I still like my Nexus 7 over my Fiance's Ipad 2. I find that her Ipad is too big and clunky for my tastes. Now thats not to say that I wouldnt enjoy an Ipad Mini. I like the smaller tablet way better. I have a dodocase on my Nexus 7 and it feels just like I am holding a small journal. Not very heavy or anything like that.

As for typing I have never had much trouble with the nexus 7 but I can't honestly say that I've written out very many long things on it either. If you feel like you will be using it for note taking you could always get a stylus and use some of the apps made to take advantage of a stylus or you could get an otg cable and hook a real keyboard up to the tablet.

I use mine mainly for web browsing and reading. It has served its purpose very well.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Live Wallpaper
> This gives you the live wallpaper. They have a launcher but I didn't go for it, went only for the live wallpaper and it looks good


sweet that is awesome, using it now!


----------



## apav

Okay, this might be stupid question but this is what is stopping me from getting the 3G version. If I tether my Nexus 7 to my 4g smartphone, would it boost the nexus 7's speeds if I had the 3G version? Or would I only need the wifi version to tether it to my 4G smartphone?


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Okay, this might be stupid question but this is what is stopping me from getting the 3G version. If I tether my Nexus 7 to my 4g smartphone, would it boost the nexus 7's speeds if I had the 3G version? Or would I only need the wifi version to tether it to my 4G smartphone?


The 3g model will not benefit in any way, shape, or form if you are going to tether it to a 4g device.

In fact. All you need is pdanet and foxfi to tether via bluetooth(between the nexus and your phone which saves battery over wifi) and you will get blazing speeds. Thats how I do it when I tether my razr maxx to my nexus 7.


----------



## apav

I have an HTC Rezound.. will that work? (I read somewhere that it doesn't with FoxFi, but I can't recall where).


----------



## pez

I will say with a strong passion that the Nexus has no comparable apps, or any that are close to those like Noteshelf or PenUltimate (for the iPad). The iPad was truly the best tablet to use with a capacitive stylus.


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> I have an HTC Rezound.. will that work? (I read somewhere that it doesn't with FoxFi, but I can't recall where).


It should unless blocked by the carrier. My friend has AT&T and can't download PDANet or FoxFi from Google Play because AT&T are money grubbing d-bags.


----------



## Malcolm

Double post


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> It should unless blocked by the carrier. My friend has AT&T and can't download PDANet or FoxFi from Google Play because AT&T are money grubbing d-bags.


So easy to get the .apk, the question is do they charge if you use it


----------



## andyroo89

I checked my bill from sprint, and I never have seen a extra charge or anything for doing it. Then again they have "unlimited" data, or they don't care.


----------



## YangerD

I'm looking to pick up the 32GB Nexus 7 soon. Just wondering what cases and screen protectors you guys would recommend.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> I'm looking to pick up the 32GB Nexus 7 soon. Just wondering what cases and screen protectors you guys would recommend.


I have this case and I like it: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008D2POAS/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I was considering purchasing an iPad Mini to see if it was my type of thing, and this is just urging my decision more.
> I have a question, for whoever it may concern, or just for whoever knows the answer: I've noticed on XDA (and someone just made the comment here) that certain devices have the same problem, and some don't. Is this because there are batches manufactured with different variations/bins of certain parts? I'm guessing in a tablet device the flash memory or DRAM would be the variation here, but idk.


That's quite a good guess actually. Either way, I'd never replace it with an iPad mini because of the fact that a) there's bound to be retina iPad mini out this year b)it's overpriced and underspecced for the price Apple is selling it at c) the more storage is 100$/€100 extra, 3G/4G is €150/150$ extra. If you're dead set on getting a mini, do yourself a favour and at least wait until the retina one gets released though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> I'm looking to pick up the 32GB Nexus 7 soon. Just wondering what cases and screen protectors you guys would recommend.


As an alternative, this is the one that I have: Poetic HardBack Protective Case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> That's quite a good guess actually. Either way, I'd never replace it with an iPad mini because of the fact that a) there's bound to be retina iPad mini out this year b)it's overpriced and underspecced for the price Apple is selling it at c) the more storage is 100$/€100 extra, 3G/4G is €150/150$ extra. If you're dead set on getting a mini, do yourself a favour and at least wait until the retina one gets released though.


Yeah, I agree. I do appreciate Apple's apps though for the fact that like the Nexus 7 and other Tegra 3 devices, a lot of what I'd call tablet-triple-A titles are optimized for them. Bastion on the iPad is just amazing, but you're right, I would love to see a 'retina display' iPad Mini. In general, I'd love for 32GB to be the minimum rather than 16GB.


----------



## Bonkers

This is what I use to protect my case.

http://www.dodocase.com/products/hardcover-for-nexus-7-cases

and

http://www.amazon.com/ArmorSuit-MilitaryShield-Protector-Lifetime-Replacements/dp/B008EO263I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357076034&sr=8-1&keywords=armorsuit+nexus+7


----------



## staryoshi

I have the case that Pez linked. I got it for $5, though. I love it







Functional, stylish, and well put together.


----------



## cavallino

Does anyone have a hard time turning on their Nexus 7? I have to hold the button down for a really long time and if I hold it too long it just shuts down again. It's like I need to hold it and release at just the right point.


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Does anyone have a hard time turning on their Nexus 7? I have to hold the button down for a really long time and if I hold it too long it just shuts down again. It's like I need to hold it and release at just the right point.


Sometimes mine will turn on after holding the button for a few seconds, other times it takes nearly 20 seconds.

What's your guys' battery life like on 4.2.1? With about 2 hours of gaming and light use, I barely get a day. I've heard a lot of users reporting better battery life with previous OS versions, but I got mine with 4.2 already installed.


----------



## koulaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Sometimes mine will turn on after holding the button for a few seconds, other times it takes nearly 20 seconds.
> What's your guys' battery life like on 4.2.1? With about 2 hours of gaming and light use, I barely get a day. I've heard a lot of users reporting better battery life with previous OS versions, but I got mine with 4.2 already installed.


My battery life sucks too. Netflix a whole movie and it's already half way.

Sometimes it turns itself off. Weird. But i just hold it for like 20 seconds and it turns back on fine. Weird.


----------



## axizor

Yeah, mine's turned off on its own too once. Hopefully that (along with the battery life) can be fixed with a software update.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I have the case that Pez linked. I got it for $5, though. I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Functional, stylish, and well put together.


True that. And what fully convinced me was that when reading reviews of common problems people had, I noticed they directly responded to users on Amazon, replacing their case for free while allowing them to keep the 'defective' ones. Great company and great product if I say so myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Does anyone have a hard time turning on their Nexus 7? I have to hold the button down for a really long time and if I hold it too long it just shuts down again. It's like I need to hold it and release at just the right point.


I've noticed this a couple times, too. Not sure why it happens, but it's sporadic.


----------



## andyroo89

I have the poetic case. I love it. I also have the poetic screen protector it doesn't cover the very bottom, but it covers the actual part of the screen I touch.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I have the poetic case. I love it. I also have the poetic screen protector it doesn't cover the very bottom, but it covers the actual part of the screen I touch.


Ugh, I can't stand screen protectors like that. I had one that came with my GNex Commuter case and it was the same way. It looks tacky, IMO.

/endrant


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ugh, I can't stand screen protectors like that. I had one that came with my GNex Commuter case and it was the same way. It looks tacky, IMO.
> /endrant


I don't blame ya, my standards are not too high atm anyways.


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Got a Nexus 7 32gig for Xmas loving it so far Not rooted yet but thinking about it.


----------



## CravinR1

I have a rooted and non rooted one.

Rooting loses google wallets ability to do the touch to pay at stores (none around here) but you can run all the rooted apps. I'm not familiar with kernels, but I've not seen a ROM i'd flash from stock


----------



## Bonkers

I have to have a screen protector on my stuff. Drunken me stepped on my OG droid X. The screen protector was the only reason chunks of screens didn't fall out and I could still use it until it could be replaced lol. I have the commuter case for my RAZR maxx and really don't mind the screen protector on it at all. Can't really tell its even there.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> Got a Nexus 7 32gig for Xmas loving it so far Not rooted yet but thinking about it.


if you get the right rooting method to the right build number it takes less than 10 minutes.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> Got a Nexus 7 32gig for Xmas loving it so far Not rooted yet but thinking about it.


I could step you through it. It's pretty simple after doing it the first time. I have a guide on my blog as well.


----------



## CravinR1

Pretty much the easiest method at nexus7root.com


----------



## trisx

A quick question guys, thethering via wifi or Bluetooth better for nexus 7 ? Currently thethering via WiFi using my HTC wildfire but the battery life seems too bad on my wildfire


----------



## WC_EEND

I do it via wifi using my One X, the fact that the screen is off is the big battery saver for me


----------



## pez

Yeah, the combination of Bluetooth and tethering on your source device is going to suck more battery life out of it. Some phones just get eaten alive while tethering. My GNex was horrible at it, netting maybe 3-4 hours if it was just me using it.


----------



## crashdummy35

You guys using AdAway..?

For some reason it just doesn't seem as effective as it used to be.

Any other ad blocking methods anyone have to suggest..?

Just touching base, thanks guys.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> You guys using AdAway..?
> 
> For some reason it just doesn't seem as effective as it used to be.
> 
> Any other ad blocking methods anyone have to suggest..?
> 
> Just touching base, thanks guys.


I am, no problems.

Update your hosts...


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I am, no problems.
> Update your hosts...


I do, everyday, sometimes a few times in a day. Just seems like I'm seeing more ads about than I had previously.

Edit:I installed AdBlock Plus alongside my AdAway and, issue solved. The ads and redirects I'd suddenly been seeing in games like Scrabble are now all totally gone again.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I do, everyday, sometimes a few times in a day. Just seems like I'm seeing more ads about than I had previously.
> 
> Edit:I installed AdBlock Plus alongside my AdAway and, issue solved. The ads and redirects I'd suddenly been seeing in games like Scrabble are now all totally gone again.


ABP breaks my Nexus for some reason.


----------



## WC_EEND

Yup, same here, which is why I went with AdAway


----------



## Tokkan

It breaks mine too.
I'm running stock with faux kernel.


----------



## crashdummy35

Odd. No issues here. Seems fine over the last couple of days.


----------



## BillOhio

Does anybody know if I could use an otg cable to hook up an external DVD player to a Nexus 7?


----------



## CravinR1

I'm gonna say no cause you would need external power and some sort of app to access it


----------



## Jurdz

Has anyone tried using a LOgitech DiNovo Mini eyboard wit the Nexus 7?


----------



## pez

So I finally got around to resetting my N7 and it's running just fine again. I really hope the problem I was encountering with the slow downs was an app, and not an actual flash memory storage limitation.


----------



## salamachaa

Anyone get a hold of an official dock? I'm looking into getting one but the details are somewhat sketchy. All I care about is some way to charge the tablet and use an otg connector with an Xbox controller at the same time.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> Anyone get a hold of an official dock? I'm looking into getting one but the details are somewhat sketchy. All I care about is some way to charge the tablet and use an otg connector with an Xbox controller at the same time.


Looks like B&H Photo will have them the 18th. I hope so, because I've wanted one for the longest time.


----------



## BillOhio

I've gone through two of these things in 5 weeks. They're frickin' fragile. I'd return the one I have if the retailer would give me back my cash. Instead, I have to ship it to Texas for RMA.


----------



## TLCH723

There is seem to be something wrong with my battery.
When it is at 30%, it will shut down.
Does anyone has this problem??


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I've gone through two of these things in 5 weeks. They're frickin' fragile. I'd return the one I have if the retailer would give me back my cash. Instead, I have to ship it to Texas for RMA.


I haven't dropped mine yet, thankfully, but it feels very solid to me. It's definitely not iPad tier, but its very acceptable IMO for a $200-$250 tablet. What happened exactly?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> There is seem to be something wrong with my battery.
> When it is at 30%, it will shut down.
> Does anyone has this problem??


This hasn't happened at all for me. Next time it does, leave it off and charge it. See if that does anything.

As a side note, I think I'll be picking up a 32GB within the next few weeks. Might have a 16GB for sale on here soon







.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This hasn't happened at all for me. Next time it does, leave it off and charge it. See if that does anything.


I will try that next time.
Also it will stay at 100% for quite some time before it drops.
maybe that the 30% difference.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I haven't dropped mine yet, thankfully, but it feels very solid to me. It's definitely not iPad tier, but its very acceptable IMO for a $200-$250 tablet. What happened exactly?


The first one I took back to the store just 5 days after purchase. Listening to the tablet with it in my pocket as I worked was apparently enough to bend the plug of the headphones enough that the jack on the tablet busted and was non functional. I asked for a refund but Canada Computers would only give me an exchange. 4 weeks later I woke up with the second Nexus laying on the floor next to the bed. It wouldn't turn on. The most I got from it was that the back light would come on but the tablet was completely un functional and wouldn't be recognized by my computer when connected with a mini usb chord.

I have an RMA number from Asus in Texas and we'll see how that goes. The most 'catastrophic' event to happen to either tablet was the second one probably slipping off the bed.

I bought one of these so that I could check emails and stream music while sitting for hours at Starbucks drawing. Since buying the Tablet I bought a Galaxy Nexus which I now realize can perform those tasks anyway and seems to be quite a bit more durable.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> The first one I took back to the store just 5 days after purchase. Listening to the tablet with it in my pocket as I worked was apparently enough to bend the plug of the headphones enough that the jack on the tablet busted and was non functional. I asked for a refund but Canada Computers would only give me an exchange. 4 weeks later I woke up with the second Nexus laying on the floor next to the bed. It wouldn't turn on. The most I got from it was that the back light would come on but the tablet was completely un functional and wouldn't be recognized by my computer when connected with a mini usb chord.
> 
> I have an RMA number from Asus in Texas and we'll see how that goes. The most 'catastrophic' event to happen to either tablet was the second on probably slipping off the bed.
> 
> I bought one of these so that I could check emails and stream music while sitting for hours at Starbucks drawing. Since buying the Tablet I bought a Galaxy Nexus which I now realize can perform those tasks anyway and seems to be quite a bit more durable.


Wow, hardwood floors? It's crazy to think it's THAT breakable, but I have seen others on here with other quality issues as well.

And I hope a GSM GNex







. Realizing my VZW GNex had such awful battery life was like being in love with a girl, only to get friend-zoned.


----------



## BillOhio

GSM


----------



## CravinR1

I dropped one of the nexus 7 off a 3 or 4 foot washer and the back popped a little loose but the 7 was fine


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> I will try that next time.
> Also it will stay at 100% for quite some time before it drops.
> maybe that the 30% difference.


You may have an issue with your battery percentage statistics. There's a way to reset those, but I'm not exactly sure how.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> You may have an issue with your battery percentage statistics. There's a way to reset those, but I'm not exactly sure how.


Get the battery calibration app if you're rooted.


----------



## CravinR1

Boot into recovery mode and reset battery stats


----------



## exzacklyright

Battery stats is just for the app battery info lol according to Google. Doesn't increase battery life.


----------



## andyroo89

Ah, it feels good to use the tablet without its case. So thin and oh man


----------



## Dr.m0x

Got a 32gb Grouper here. I purchased it for $350nzd from a local store, PB Technology.


----------



## Buzzin92

Add meee!

32GB Nexus 7 - £199.99 - Amazon.co.uk


----------



## andyroo89

hehe last image you took it while it was transitioning from 2:59 to 3:00


----------



## Buzzin92

Yeah I didn't time the long exposure too greatly







I kinda like it though haha


----------



## Katana

Hey, guys! I've been interested in the Nexus 7, given its super-low price point as a touchscreen device. I also don't think I have anything that runs Android (unless you count heavily-modified proprietary hardware)

However, to justify the price, I'd kind of like to ask - what is it that you mainly do with the Nexus? What are common usage scenarios you, or your friends use? It seems like it doesn't have a 3G/4G radio, (not that I'd like to sign it up to a new plan) so I'd probably only be using it over Wi-Fi, unless there are good ways of using it outside of the internet.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana*
> 
> Hey, guys! I've been interested in the Nexus 7, given its super-low price point as a touchscreen device. I also don't think I have anything that runs Android (unless you count heavily-modified proprietary hardware)
> 
> However, to justify the price, I'd kind of like to ask - what is it that you mainly do with the Nexus? What are common usage scenarios you, or your friends use? It seems like it doesn't have a 3G/4G radio, (not that I'd like to sign it up to a new plan) so I'd probably only be using it over Wi-Fi, unless there are good ways of using it outside of the internet.


Watch movies mainly. Web surf. Play games. I keep a flash drive on my key chain so I have some movies wherever I am.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana*
> 
> Hey, guys! I've been interested in the Nexus 7, given its super-low price point as a touchscreen device. I also don't think I have anything that runs Android (unless you count heavily-modified proprietary hardware)
> 
> However, to justify the price, I'd kind of like to ask - what is it that you mainly do with the Nexus? What are common usage scenarios you, or your friends use? It seems like it doesn't have a 3G/4G radio, (not that I'd like to sign it up to a new plan) so I'd probably only be using it over Wi-Fi, unless there are good ways of using it outside of the internet.


Oh man, well err..

Emails, YouTube, movies, reading, managing my Minecraft servers, Flash storage, games, alarm clock, facebook and OCN.

I use my Necus 7 almost all day, everyday


----------



## andyroo89

1. Read comic books
2. Read books
3. Use it as testing hardware for my android programming.
4. watch tv shows from various sites.
5. browse interwebs while I am in bed or in the living room.


----------



## WC_EEND

I use mine for gaming, webbrowsing, Ingressing with the phone in hotspot mode, watching videos and that's about it.


----------



## Viski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana*
> 
> Hey, guys! I've been interested in the Nexus 7, given its super-low price point as a touchscreen device. I also don't think I have anything that runs Android (unless you count heavily-modified proprietary hardware)
> 
> However, to justify the price, I'd kind of like to ask - what is it that you mainly do with the Nexus? What are common usage scenarios you, or your friends use? It seems like it doesn't have a 3G/4G radio, (not that I'd like to sign it up to a new plan) so I'd probably only be using it over Wi-Fi, unless there are good ways of using it outside of the internet.


Main use: reading manga. It's just about the perfect size for that.
Other uses: web browsing, watching some random videos, playing some random game every now and then... and that's about it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana*
> 
> Hey, guys! I've been interested in the Nexus 7, given its super-low price point as a touchscreen device. I also don't think I have anything that runs Android (unless you count heavily-modified proprietary hardware)
> 
> However, to justify the price, I'd kind of like to ask - what is it that you mainly do with the Nexus? What are common usage scenarios you, or your friends use? It seems like it doesn't have a 3G/4G radio, (not that I'd like to sign it up to a new plan) so I'd probably only be using it over Wi-Fi, unless there are good ways of using it outside of the internet.


I'm replying to this now on mine







. I find it very enjoyable to surf the web on it. And there are some fantastic games for Android, not to mention a few that are Tegra 3 'enhanced'.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> 1. Read comic books
> 2. Read books
> 3. Use it as testing hardware for my android programming.
> 4. watch tv shows from various sites.
> 5. browse interwebs while I am in bed or in the living room.


I know that you mentioned before that you were playing around with the programming. May I ask what IDE you've been using, any emulators, and also any starters guides? I used Eclipse for some minor Blackberry stuff before, but beyond that, I'm not too sure. I'm looking to do a project for my Senior level CS course.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I know that you mentioned before that you were playing around with the programming. May I ask what IDE you've been using, any emulators, and also any starters guides? I used Eclipse for some minor Blackberry stuff before, but beyond that, I'm not too sure. I'm looking to do a project for my Senior level CS course.


This is android SDK its basically eclipse with android plugin already installed: http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html

depending on which android device you have, you will need to download the drivers for your operating system, but not all the time. when youre inside eclipse go to windows then click on SDK manager and install all the stuff you can (it usually downloads the drivers for most android devices)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> This is android SDK its basically eclipse with android plugin already installed: http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
> 
> depending on which android device you have, you will need to download the drivers for your operating system, but not all the time. when youre inside eclipse go to windows then click on SDK manager and install all the stuff you can (it usually downloads the drivers for most android devices)


Ok, thanks! Do you mind if I PM you later on if I have any questions?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ok, thanks! Do you mind if I PM you later on if I have any questions?


Nope I don't mind, ask as many as you want, only way to learn.


----------



## dharmaBum

16GB Nexus 7 from Google Play store.


----------



## wierdo124

I play a lot of games on my N7.


----------



## kga92

I just dropped my nexus on the corner of a power strip from my bed... just my luck. Screen is cracked and touch does not work. A lesson for me about how easily large displays break, plus the screen on the nexus is known to be quite weak.


----------



## CHEX

This is 32GB N7 tab got from amazon @ 280usd.
My friend bought this in US and I use in India...
Sorry guys for bad picture....!

DSC_0243.JPG 496k .JPG file


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> I just dropped my nexus on the corner of a power strip from my bed... just my luck. Screen is cracked and touch does not work. A lesson for me about how easily large displays break, plus the screen on the nexus is known to be quite weak.


Man that made me kinda sad :/. As much as I use my N7 in my dorm room without a case, this makes me even more nervous :/. It's crazy for me to think that since it's $200, I can replace it more easily than say, an iPad, but that's just my mindset







.

Sorry for your screen, though







.


----------



## kga92

I really loved the nexus but I was worried about the screen before since my device has been creaking when I held it normally with one hand and my thumb on the bezel. And I have read many horror stories about the screen cracking just from pressure when holding it. But this was completely my fault though.

Too bad there is no HDMI, I could find use for it as a emulator/android gaming box.

edit: if I could get the nexus for $200 I would get a new one, but it's +250€ here







Looking at a used galaxy tab 7.7 atm.


----------



## calavera

Is that covered under the warranty? I mean can you get a replacement for free?


----------



## kga92

Nah it's pretty obvious in person that the damage is from falling, not a defect of any kind. There's bits and pieces of the glass missing too.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> I really loved the nexus but I was worried about the screen before since my device has been creaking when I held it normally with one hand and my thumb on the bezel. And I have read many horror stories about the screen cracking just from pressure when holding it. But this was completely my fault though.
> 
> Too bad there is no HDMI, I could find use for it as a emulator/android gaming box.
> 
> edit: if I could get the nexus for $200 I would get a new one, but it's +250€ here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at a used galaxy tab 7.7 atm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> Nah it's pretty obvious in person that the damage is from falling, not a defect of any kind. There's bits and pieces of the glass missing too.


You might give a second thought about that, send it in to Asus and tell them that you want to get it repaired and want a price to know how much it will cost.


----------



## kga92

I will send them an email and see what they say about price, but from what I seen at xda, it's gonna be expensive.


----------



## WC_EEND

no idea how technically inclined you are, but you could also try buying the display+digitizer off of some website (I'm sure there are websites selling those) and try replacing it yourself.


----------



## kga92

I have not found screens at a reasonable price.


----------



## CravinR1

Sorry to hear that. I have seen galaxy note screens for $100-200 and eBay has the phones around $300. Might as well get a used phone


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> no idea how technically inclined you are, but you could also try buying the display+digitizer off of some website (I'm sure there are websites selling those) and try replacing it yourself.


^ This. Hopefully ASUS will help you out but, if not--roll up your sleeves....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> I will send them an email and see what they say about price, but from what I seen at xda, it's gonna be expensive.


The reason I ended up getting mine; the tear down/fixing looks crazy simple. It's the part pricing that could be the deciding factor.


----------



## Matt-Matt

My Nexus! I got it today (Well yesterday, it's 1AM now)








32GB because I had the cash and i'll probably use it, I would have probably gotten a 16GB if they had the SD card slots though.
Got mine local from Dick Smith Electronics (DSE) for $299 AUD. Everywhere else was the same/more excepting Kogan but I couldn't wait to save $20.

I hope that is enough proof, it's the same desk/keyboard/speakers in most of my other photos here


----------



## exzacklyright

Finally... portrait mode on the store app


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Finally... portrait mode on the store app


I mean Skype


----------



## andyroo89

With it being so cold. I keep crawling in my cozy/warm bed, and been browsing on the internet with my tablet.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I mean Skype


Sweet, it was annoying to use it as a cellphone...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Sweet, it was annoying to use it as a cellphone...


LOL I am just waiting to see someone have the nexus 7 up to their ear, and talk on it using skype. LOL


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> LOL I am just waiting to see someone have the nexus 7 up to their ear, and talk on it using skype. LOL


We should be getting closer to having 7inch screen cellphones... I think there already are a couple of 5inch ones lol


----------



## CravinR1

Love my galaxy note and its 5.3" screen


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Love my galaxy note and its 5.3" screen


Exactly lol
It isn't that far away from the Nexus 7


----------



## bdenpaka

I work on the project that does the RMA's and returns for the Nexus 7 purchased from Google Play.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> LOL I am just waiting to see someone have the nexus 7 up to their ear, and talk on it using skype. LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> We should be getting closer to having 7inch screen cellphones... I think there already are a couple of 5inch ones lol


Lol, I would surely hope not since there is no speaker up there for anyone to hear a thing. The day I see that I think I would facepalm them.


----------



## knightsilver

May I get some honest feedback on the Nexus 7 build quality?

The wife and I dont live on our phones, and have wifi when we're not at home.

Would be mostly use for Calendar and Browsing/Email. That said, Dose Android Canendar/Email, have any alert method on Tablets?

Again, May I get some honest feedback on the Nexus 7 build quality?

Thanks,
KS


----------



## CravinR1

I use Google calendar for my work schedule and you can set an alarm. I like the nexus 7 but one of the 2 I have foe my sons is super slow to boot. I would buy then again and think they are as good as my gfs iPad 3. I think my nexus 10 Is much better though there is a premium


----------



## RazorsEdge807

Well I just rooted my 32GB nexus 7 and I put TWRP recovery on it cuz I love TWRP waaaaay better than Clockworkmod. Any suggestions for ROMS? BTW, I love my Nexus, total couch potato heaven.


----------



## CravinR1

I'm rooted with cwm and stock ROM. On nexus 7 and 10. Curious as to a stable faster rom


----------



## calavera

The only gripe I have with the Nexus 7 so far after a month of usage is it's weight. Wish it were a tad bit lighter. But thats really nit picking.


----------



## CravinR1

I don't notice the weight as I have them in cases with stands for security


----------



## Bonkers

I've never noticed it being too heavy... I don't want it to feel like its going to float away. I like feeling like it has some substance to it.


----------



## Krusher33

Actually my wife's first comment was "wow, it's heavier than I thought it would be." To which I replied that it was still better than holding a textbook.


----------



## tuffy12345

I got mine a couple of weeks ago and love the thing. I went from an original iPad to this and it is obviously much quicker. Streaming stuff from Hulu in what I'm guessing is 720p looks awesome. It won't be too much longer before I feel the need to start tweaking things.

Can anyone help me out though. I have my Droid X2 rooted and I use it as a mobile hotspot with an app. It works fine with my Macbook, and it worked fine with my iPad but now my N7 doesn't even see it.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> I got mine a couple of weeks ago and love the thing. I went from an original iPad to this and it is obviously much quicker. Streaming stuff from Hulu in what I'm guessing is 720p looks awesome. It won't be too much longer before I feel the need to start tweaking things.
> 
> Can anyone help me out though. I have my Droid X2 rooted and I use it as a mobile hotspot with an app. It works fine with my Macbook, and it worked fine with my iPad but now my N7 doesn't even see it.


did you actually do a manual scan? if you did, manually add the name of the ssid and see if it picks up the ap.


----------



## falcon26

I tried the 7 inch and I really wanted to like it. Software and hardware are great on it no doubt, but 7 inch is just way way to small. Heck your average phone now is almost as big as the Nexus 7, why not just use your phone....


----------



## CravinR1

I have a Galaxy Note and Nexus 7 & 10 and the 7 is a big step up. Granted I use my note more and could live without the 7


----------



## falcon26

That is my point. If you already have a 4.8 inch phone going to a 7 inch tablet IMO is not worth it at all. 9 inch tablet and above yeah I can see that, but 7 inch your not getting much over your phone...and it does alot more...


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> That is my point. If you already have a 4.8 inch phone going to a 7 inch tablet IMO is not worth it at all. 9 inch tablet and above yeah I can see that, but 7 inch your not getting much over your phone...and it does alot more...


The 1.7" increase is noticed and so is the extra power. My i717 Note (1) is only a dual core and is a lot slower than the excellent Nexus 7. The reason I find myself using the phone more is the fact that I have 3 batteries and can instant charge the phone by switching them out.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> May I get some honest feedback on the Nexus 7 build quality?
> 
> The wife and I dont live on our phones, and have wifi when we're not at home.
> 
> Would be mostly use for Calendar and Browsing/Email. That said, Dose Android Canendar/Email, have any alert method on Tablets?
> 
> Again, May I get some honest feedback on the Nexus 7 build quality?
> 
> Thanks,
> KS


It doesn't seem like anyone really answered your first question directly. The build quality could definitely be better, but unless you plan on dropping it a bunch, I don't see you encountering any problems. Screen separation/screen rise seems to be a common problem, but mine is doing just fine. I think it actually feels really solid for what it is, and the price. Compared to the S3, it feels more solid, and less plasticy.

As a side note, I actually find myself keeping the N7 now that I've switched to a GS3 for Tegra games. Everything else plays just as well on the S3.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> That is my point. If you already have a 4.8 inch phone going to a 7 inch tablet IMO is not worth it at all. 9 inch tablet and above yeah I can see that, but 7 inch your not getting much over your phone...and it does alot more...


The nexus 7 is about the size of a book, IMO it's a perfect e-reader that can do much more than just that. I'd rather not read books on my One X...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> That is my point. If you already have a 4.8 inch phone going to a 7 inch tablet IMO is not worth it at all. 9 inch tablet and above yeah I can see that, but 7 inch your not getting much over your phone...and it does alot more...
> 
> 
> 
> The nexus 7 is about the size of a book, IMO it's a perfect e-reader that can do much more than just that. I'd rather not read books on my One X...
Click to expand...

This.

Also I like to watch videos while doing my dishes by hand. It was a tremendous difference going from the phone to a 7-inch.

And 10-inch is just not portable enough. May as well have an ultrabook to carry around.


----------



## kga92

Indeed. ~5inch phone, ~7inch tablet and ~13inch laptop is what I carry with me wherever I go. Of course I don't have a fully working tablet anymore


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> May I get some honest feedback on the Nexus 7 build quality?
> 
> The wife and I dont live on our phones, and have wifi when we're not at home.
> 
> Would be mostly use for Calendar and Browsing/Email. That said, Dose Android Canendar/Email, have any alert method on Tablets?
> 
> Again, May I get some honest feedback on the Nexus 7 build quality?
> 
> Thanks,
> KS
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem like anyone really answered your first question directly. The build quality could definitely be better, but unless you plan on dropping it a bunch, I don't see you encountering any problems. Screen separation/screen rise seems to be a common problem, but mine is doing just fine. I think it actually feels really solid for what it is, and the price. Compared to the S3, it feels more solid, and less plasticy.
> 
> As a side note, I actually find myself keeping the N7 now that I've switched to a GS3 for Tegra games. Everything else plays just as well on the S3.
Click to expand...

Worth noting the build quality has been improved since launch, and the screen rise/seperation issues were fixed weeks after launch.

For calendar, browsing, and email, you can't go wrong. and yes, there's alerts


----------



## Tokkan

The only thing I miss on the Nexus 7 is haptic feedback...
I always used it on any of my devices as my main form of getting a notification and would only use sound for alarm's.
I'd prefer having it for e-mails etc than the sound it has, but that's just me.
Doesn't make a huge difference tho, it's just something I prefer over sound.


----------



## pez

My ultra portable tagalongs are my MBA 11", S3, and N7. And the must have accessories that come with it are their chargers and my UE TF 10s.


----------



## BillOhio

to whomever asked about build quality, I've gone through 2 of these things in 5 weeks. Canada Computers wouldn't return the first one, just exchange it, and I have an RMA number for that one.

And yeah, my new smartphone does everything that I was looking to get out of a tablet.


----------



## koulaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> to whomever asked about build quality, I've gone through 2 of these things in 5 weeks. Canada Computers wouldn't return the first one, just exchange it, and I have an RMA number for that one.
> 
> And yeah, my new smartphone does everything that I was looking to get out of a tablet.


2 in 5 weeks? did you drop them or something?


----------



## Krusher33

I'm annoyed by 2 things right now:

Inability to play .mkv files. I gotta have subtitles. I tried one app so far and it was choppy as hell.
Camera not work as default. You have to download a 3rd party app to use the camera for Skype. I've downloaded 4 or 5 of them so far and none will get it working in Skype.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm annoyed by 2 things right now:
> 
> Inability to play .mkv files. I gotta have subtitles. I tried one app so far and it was choppy as hell.
> Camera not work as default. You have to download a 3rd party app to use the camera for Skype. I've downloaded 4 or 5 of them so far and none will get it working in Skype.


1- I use DICE Player, it reads MKV files and subtitles while using HW decoder.

2- I can use my webcam on Skype without having to change anything nor installing any software.

I'm running stock 4.2.1 rooted and with faux kernel overclocked to 1.5Ghz
If more people confirm what you are saying I must be lucky with Skype lol


----------



## knightsilver

Quote:


> It doesn't seem like anyone really answered your first question directly. The build quality could definitely be better, but unless you plan on dropping it a bunch, I don't see you encountering any problems. Screen separation/screen rise seems to be a common problem, but mine is doing just fine. I think it actually feels really solid for what it is, and the price. Compared to the S3, it feels more solid, and less plasticy.
> 
> As a side note, I actually find myself keeping the N7 now that I've switched to a GS3 for Tegra games. Everything else plays just as well on the S3.


Thanks wierdo124

Anyone got his one? On Amazon for $15
http://www.amazon.com/MoKo-Slim-fit-Google-Android-Tablet/dp/B008FLYROG/ref=pd_bxgy_pc_img_y/183-1414034-2652539


----------



## CravinR1

Camera worked out of box in skype and third party ap is to take pics cause due to low res camera wasn't an option as default


----------



## Krusher33

Hmmm... I'm not sure what's going on then? Maybe I'll try uninstalling them all and re-install Skype and try again.

I only downloaded the camera apps because I did find a thread where someone else had the same issue.


----------



## knightsilver

Dose, non-video Skype work with Nexus 7/Android 4.1?


----------



## CravinR1

Sometimes a factory reset is called for. Good luck solving the issue, report back if you fix in case anyone else has the trouble.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> Thanks wierdo124
> 
> Anyone got his one? On Amazon for $15
> http://www.amazon.com/MoKo-Slim-fit-Google-Android-Tablet/dp/B008FLYROG/ref=pd_bxgy_pc_img_y/183-1414034-2652539


I have the poetic version, and I love it. One small complaint, whenever I use that latch its pretty tight and sometimes makes me feel like it could break the side of the nexus 7, no signs of it breaking though. Im probably just little paranoid for no reason


----------



## dharmaBum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> Thanks wierdo124
> 
> Anyone got his one? On Amazon for $15
> http://www.amazon.com/MoKo-Slim-fit-Google-Android-Tablet/dp/B008FLYROG/ref=pd_bxgy_pc_img_y/183-1414034-2652539


it's pretty good. holds the tablet tight, offers decent protection, feels nice. It takes some "breaking in" for the material not to be too stiff for an easy landscape-upright setup, but after a few days it all settles in nicely.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> Dose, non-video Skype work with Nexus 7/Android 4.1?


Yes.


----------



## knightsilver

Thanks again, Weirdo!

Hey Weirdo, or anyone else:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1349992/google-nexus-4-owners-club/50#post_19165816

Quote ftom that post:
Quote:


> Anyone with an ATT GoPhone(no data) sim with their Nexus4???????????????
> 
> Ive been looking at the Nexus7 for the wife, but been wanting a smartphone for myself. I dont live on data, got wifi most of where I roam.....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> KS


Leave feedback with that thread please....

*Option two!*

Get the wife and I, both the Nexus7, and continue to use my reliable cheap Pantech for my few mins of talk time, texting I use?


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> 2 in 5 weeks? did you drop them or something?


The first one I listened to with it in my pocket while I was working. Apparently the headphone plug was pushed at enough of an angle as I moved that the headphone jack broke. I asked the retailer for a refund on the 5 day old tablet but they only gave an exchange.

After a month I woke up with the second one lying on the floor next to the bed and completely disfunctional.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> 1- I use DICE Player, it reads MKV files and subtitles while using HW decoder.
> 
> 2- I can use my webcam on Skype without having to change anything nor installing any software.
> 
> I'm running stock 4.2.1 rooted and with faux kernel overclocked to 1.5Ghz
> If more people confirm what you are saying I must be lucky with Skype lol


Yep, DICE player works like a charm. Sometimes it won't play sound or give you an error though. In that case, I found BS player to be a very good alternative.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm annoyed by 2 things right now:
> 
> Inability to play .mkv files. I gotta have subtitles. I tried one app so far and it was choppy as hell.
> Camera not work as default. You have to download a 3rd party app to use the camera for Skype. I've downloaded 4 or 5 of them so far and none will get it working in Skype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- I use DICE Player, it reads MKV files and subtitles while using HW decoder.
> 
> 2- I can use my webcam on Skype without having to change anything nor installing any software.
> 
> I'm running stock 4.2.1 rooted and with faux kernel overclocked to 1.5Ghz
> If more people confirm what you are saying I must be lucky with Skype lol
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Hmmm... I'm not sure what's going on then? Maybe I'll try uninstalling them all and re-install Skype and try again.
> 
> I only downloaded the camera apps because I did find a thread where someone else had the same issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Camera worked out of box in skype and third party ap is to take pics cause due to low res camera wasn't an option as default


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Sometimes a factory reset is called for. Good luck solving the issue, report back if you fix in case anyone else has the trouble.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> 1- I use DICE Player, it reads MKV files and subtitles while using HW decoder.
> 
> 2- I can use my webcam on Skype without having to change anything nor installing any software.
> 
> I'm running stock 4.2.1 rooted and with faux kernel overclocked to 1.5Ghz
> If more people confirm what you are saying I must be lucky with Skype lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, DICE player works like a charm. Sometimes it won't play sound or give you an error though. In that case, I found BS player to be a very good alternative.
Click to expand...


I installed DicePlayer and it works great. Thanks. +rep
I uninstalled all camera apps that I had installed. Uninstalled the Skype one. Re-downloaded Skype again and reinstalled. Works fine now. +rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> 2 in 5 weeks? did you drop them or something?
> 
> 
> 
> The first one I listened to with it in my pocket while I was working. Apparently the headphone plug was pushed at enough of an angle as I moved that the headphone jack broke. I asked the retailer for a refund on the 5 day old tablet but they only gave an exchange.
> 
> After a month I woke up with the second one lying on the floor next to the bed and completely disfunctional.
Click to expand...

Are we misinterpreting you or are you blaming the Nexus's build quality that the headphone jack got bent to hell from being in your pocket and that it didn't work after taking what probably was a big fall?


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Are we misinterpreting you or are you blaming the Nexus's build quality that the headphone jack got bent to hell from being in your pocket and that it didn't work after taking what probably was a big fall?


I didn't want to be _that guy_, but since you already were... I'll have to say it stinks of negligence.

*Negligence*-_Negligence is a failure to exercise the care that a reasonably prudent person would exercise in like circumstances._

Now I know why there were bullet proof iPhone cover's tho


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Are we misinterpreting you or are you blaming the Nexus's build quality that the headphone jack got bent to hell from being in your pocket and that it didn't work after taking what probably was a big fall?


Who said it got bent to hell, seriously...? And how high off the ground do you think my bed is? If the tab can't stand up to a 30 inch drop or being listened to while in my pocket then as far as I'm concerned they are way to fragile to merit my $300. If you're happy with yours then that's fantastic. My new phone renders this thing redundant to me, for my purposes, and that's when the thing is even functional.

Tokkan, if having the thing in my pocket while listening to it falls outside the bounds of reasonably prudent care... then again, as far as I'm concerned these things are fragile and not worth my $300.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm annoyed by 2 things right now:
> 
> Inability to play .mkv files. I gotta have subtitles. I tried one app so far and it was choppy as hell.
> Camera not work as default. You have to download a 3rd party app to use the camera for Skype. I've downloaded 4 or 5 of them so far and none will get it working in Skype.


VLC media player will play MKV's just fine for me. I tested Malcom in the Middle on it!
My camera works with skype just fine, I did download a third party app called "Camera", I just went to the Play store and searched for "Nexus 7 Camera" or "Camera" maybe. It worked fine though!


----------



## Yellowsamuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm annoyed by 2 things right now:
> 
> Inability to play .mkv files. I gotta have subtitles. I tried one app so far and it was choppy as hell.
> Camera not work as default. You have to download a 3rd party app to use the camera for Skype. I've downloaded 4 or 5 of them so far and none will get it working in Skype.


Just to throw in my two cents. I'd also recommend Dice player like others have suggested







. I haven't had any major problems with it, just the occasional freeze which is fixed by restarting the app! Plus it seems to get fairly regular updates.

Haven't had any issues with using the camera on mine for Skype, although I don't use it anymore since the poor quality speaker makes for an unpleasant conversation. I'd rather use Skype or Facetime on my phone.


----------



## andyroo89

Oh man when i first got my s3 my first impression of the screen was woah, and now i have a nexus 7 and i think my screen is too small


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Who said it got bent to hell, seriously...? And how high off the ground do you think my bed is? If the tab can't stand up to a 30 inch drop or being listened to while in my pocket then as far as I'm concerned they are way to fragile to merit my $300. If you're happy with yours then that's fantastic. My new phone renders this thing redundant to me, for my purposes, and that's when the thing is even functional.
> 
> Tokkan, if having the thing in my pocket while listening to it falls outside the bounds of reasonably prudent care... then again, as far as I'm concerned these things are fragile and not worth my $300.


I think you are in the minority when it comes to listening to a tablet in your pocket lol. However, in defense of the nexus 7 I think any smartphone/tablet that is dropped on the ground from even 30 inches runs the risk of having it's screen cracked. My fiance dropped her Ipad on our floor before we got a case on it and she has a crack very similar to yours. Thats personally why I always keep my devices in a case and usually w/ a screen protector. I would say what happened to you was purely accidental but you can't blame the nexus for breaking after an accident. :/


----------



## BillOhio

It didn't fall hard enough to crack the screen.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> It didn't fall hard enough to crack the screen.


Ah my apologies I thought you were the one who had a pic of one that cracked


----------



## Seredin

I love this little guy. I use it to Skype, watch movies/tv shows, read books, surf the web, and anything else I can think of when I'm not sitting at my desk.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Add me, yo!


----------



## YangerD

I'm finally going to pick one of these bad boys up. Looking to pick up the 32GB version soon. Need something to kill time during breaks at school and don't want to lug around a laptop. This seems sufficient.


----------



## Phillychuck

Greets all, I've been interested in the Nexus 7 pretty much since release. We own the original Kindle Fire, and being in that Amazon controlled world is a drag. Was also pretty sick of these old versions of Android, until this year all we had was 2.x devices, low performance buggy systems.

Finally bought the 32GB at Staples for $250 + tax. I looked around for some sort of coupon or deal with no luck.
Case is the MoKo slim fit, Amazon had it for $15, I like it because it doesn't interfere with the screen.


----------



## kga92

I Just disassembled my nexus and it was pretty easy, now I am looking for a new screen to order. Found THIS but I have never bought anything via ebay let alone Hong Kong, and the description is very confusing, ( what does Michael Jackson have to do with a screen??) hes got a good rating though.

edit: i guess that is only the screen not the digitizer so no go... I need both I guess.


----------



## Phillychuck

I've been googling around trying to find a solution: I don't want to keep mashing the power button, I wanted one of those keep awake while on charge apps, but they don't seem to work. Also would love to wake it up with a screen touch, which also doesn't seem to be available for this tablet.

I had a Android 2.x device with a widget that would keep it from sleeping, is there one for the N7?

From my research it appears I have to root it and do a kernel module? Seems a little much, I'd rather not modify the system.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> I've been googling around trying to find a solution: I don't want to keep mashing the power button, I wanted one of those keep awake while on charge apps, but they don't seem to work. Also would love to wake it up with a screen touch, which also doesn't seem to be available for this tablet.
> 
> I had a Android 2.x device with a widget that would keep it from sleeping, is there one for the N7?
> 
> From my research it appears I have to root it and do a kernel module? Seems a little much, I'd rather not modify the system.


wont dont you just set your display to never time out?


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> I've been googling around trying to find a solution: I don't want to keep mashing the power button, I wanted one of those keep awake while on charge apps, but they don't seem to work. Also would love to wake it up with a screen touch, which also doesn't seem to be available for this tablet.
> 
> I had a Android 2.x device with a widget that would keep it from sleeping, is there one for the N7?
> 
> From my research it appears I have to root it and do a kernel module? Seems a little much, I'd rather not modify the system.
> 
> 
> 
> wont dont you just set your display to never time out?
Click to expand...

It only appears to go up to 30 min.


----------



## pez

This is a wild guess since I'm too lazy to pull out my N7, but certain widget programs (like HD Widgets) have a radio button for the screen timeout, so any time you charge, it could be pressed until that option is reached.

As a side note, I've also witnessed that many Android phones that have a 'dock' mode built in, when triggered, normally keep the screen on. I currently use my S3 as my clock/alarm, so I always full screen the clock app for a sort of 'wallpaper' like effect that stays on.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> It only appears to go up to 30 min.


ahh I've never left the screen on for longer than 30 min so I was just assuming.

and holy hell, why did I write wont dont? lol


----------



## Phillychuck

Found "Stay Awake while charging" under developer options, I turned on Dev mode by mashing the build version in About tablet a few times (saw that on youtube), not sure if the option is available without activating dev mode.


----------



## fashric

Wow the the new 4.2.2 update has really improved the responsiveness of my nexus, really impressed with it so far.


----------



## CravinR1

Its not been pushed to my stock nexus 7 nor my rooted. How did you get it


----------



## fashric

I had to sideload it on because im running stock and unrooted. I will dig up the link to the guide i followed and add it here.

link to the update http://android.clients.google.com/packages/ota/google_nakasi/6ece895ecb23.signed-nakasi-JDQ39-from-JOP40D.6ece895e.zip

link to guide http://www.droid-life.com/2013/02/12/guide-how-to-use-adb-sideload-to-update-a-nexus-without-root-or-custom-recovery/


----------



## CravinR1

IF on stock shouldn't it auto be pushed ??


----------



## fashric

Yes but I'm impatient, can take a few days to get it out to everyone.


----------



## CravinR1

I need to know how to side load cause my oldest son's nexus 7 is rooted on stock rom


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I need to know how to side load cause my oldest son's nexus 7 is rooted on stock rom


Do you have to side load the update..? I thought OTA came and you just had to put your root back on or use the kit? Or am I confused? Been hitting update all day and not getting anything--rooted, stock here. Note: I never knew if you rapidly tap the JB number it brings up a live wallpaper of Jelly beans o.0


----------



## pez

I wouldn't have known 4.2.2 was coming out so quickly had I note looked at this thread. Just took my N7 off the charger and it was waiting for me to update it. Hopefully this does remedy the random, yet painful lag I encounter, or else it'll sway me further towards selling it.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I need to know how to side load cause my oldest son's nexus 7 is rooted on stock rom


I put the guide in my other post


----------



## pez

Well, so far I'm noticing a huge performance difference. Let's just see if it holds up.


----------



## TLCH723

I just got pushed. so I guess within days you guys should get push.


----------



## crashdummy35

Good to know. I know the last update took a few days to get to my N7...guess I'll just wait a bit and see what happens.


----------



## Bonkers

I'm about to flash the newest Paranoid Android. The pie feature they have going on is so sick. Dunno if its on other roms or not but its super cool. When they update to 4.2.2 I will be all over it. May have to throw 4.2.2 on my Fiance's Galaxy Nexus as well.


----------



## pez

It seems that standby battery life has significantly improved as well.


----------



## wierdo124

I got mine today but error when in try to install it. Ugh.


----------



## WC_EEND

is it a status 7 error?


----------



## andyroo89

can anyone tell me how I can update my nexus 7 while root? I have a feeling I will need to unroot it apply the changes then re root it.


----------



## WC_EEND

well, I managed to install the update from 4.1.1 to 4.2 via clockworkmod and it offered to keep root for me (which it did), but YMMV on that one as manually flashing the 4.2.1 update fails every time.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> well, I managed to install the update from 4.1.1 to 4.2 via clockworkmod and it offered to keep root for me (which it did), but YMMV on that one as manually flashing the 4.2.1 update fails every time.


How did you do that? I need to install my nexus 7 and S3.


----------



## WC_EEND

just downloaded a CWM-flashable zip and flashed it. However, when trying to do the same thing with the 4.2.1 update, I keep getting a status 7 error. Also, for the record: I haven't received an update notification on my Nexus 7 yet for 4.2.2 (mine is running 4.2.0)


----------



## wierdo124

I finally threw it to the wind. Been getting a status 7 on every update and have always found a way around it. My nexus is also slow as balls recently. I restored stock factory image to the (released yesterday) 4.2.2 images and am starting fresh.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> just downloaded a CWM-flashable zip and flashed it. However, when trying to do the same thing with the 4.2.1 update, I keep getting a status 7 error. Also, for the record: I haven't received an update notification on my Nexus 7 yet for 4.2.2 (mine is running 4.2.0)


I already have cwm. Is there a way to update cwm with nexus 7 4.2.2 or do i need to reflash it?


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I already have cwm. Is there a way to update cwm with nexus 7 4.2.2 or do i need to reflash it?


Get a root keeper app and then flash it. Thats what I had to do with my Razr. They leaked Jelly Bean for it so I was able to install the app, run it, go through and flash stock jelly bean, and viola I had root once I was finished.


----------



## andyroo89

Ok thanks


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I finally threw it to the wind. Been getting a status 7 on every update and have always found a way around it. My nexus is also slow as balls recently. I restored stock factory image to the (released yesterday) 4.2.2 images and am starting fresh.


I'm curious to know if your Nexus actually speeds up after the 4.2.2, or well...now that you restored it, stays consistently fast.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I finally threw it to the wind. Been getting a status 7 on every update and have always found a way around it. My nexus is also slow as balls recently. I restored stock factory image to the (released yesterday) 4.2.2 images and am starting fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to know if your Nexus actually speeds up after the 4.2.2, or well...now that you restored it, stays consistently fast.
Click to expand...

Much faster so far. We'll see if my hot reboots are cured..


----------



## CravinR1

My rooted nexus 10 got the system update. Installing now


----------



## CravinR1

http://nexus10root.com

Kept root and disabled stock boot loader overwrite with cwm


----------



## falcon26

I always thought 7 inch tablets were too small. I just bought the N7 to try it out and have been using it for a few days. I really like it. Its much more portable then 10 inch tablets. Its great for just about everything. Although for surfing the web I do think it is a tad to small. I have to zoom most of the time on any web site I go to. But overall I like it very nice indeed...


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I always thought 7 inch tablets were too small. I just bought the N7 to try it out and have been using it for a few days. I really like it. Its much more portable then 10 inch tablets. Its great for just about everything. Although for surfing the web I do think it is a tad to small. I have to zoom most of the time on any web site I go to. But overall I like it very nice indeed...


I wish the 8.9 size like the bigger kindle fire hd would catch on. That size is absolutely perfect to me.


----------



## wierdo124

With the N10 wasn't a relative dud. 7" is an awesome form factor and I love how portable it is, but sometimes I wish it was bigger. Can't beat the pocketability of the N7 though.


----------



## falcon26

I agree 8.9 would be perfect. My friend has the Kindle hd 8.9 and its perfect in size and resolution. I would have gotten that if it wasn't for the amazon os crap on it...


----------



## S-Line

Just picked up my 2nd nexus 7 yesterday. I gave my first to my wife and have been really wanting another one. This one will stay stock for now, no root. I instantly updated it to 4.2.2. O how i miss it!


----------



## exzacklyright

I'd never get a tablet over 7''. Nor a phone over 5''


----------



## Krusher33

Is there something we have to do? Mine still hasn't updated.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is there something we have to do? Mine still hasn't updated.


Mine showed me up the update once, but it failed. Think it was cause of being rooted with custom recovery/kernel and all the whistles... But my gf nexus hasnt update too.
So Idk. Was trying to see if I could force them to get updated and the only way seemed to be thro ADB for both.
So I have a question, do I have to do it through ADB because of being rooted?
Will I lose anything by doing the update through ADB?

Edit: My gf nexus is completely stock.


----------



## Bonkers

I think the 8.9" form factor could be neat to play with. As I have said repeatedly I dislike my Fiances Ipad 2 very very much. Far too large for my preferences. So perhaps 8.9 would be justifiable.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is there something we have to do? Mine still hasn't updated.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine showed me up the update once, but it failed. Think it was cause of being rooted with custom recovery/kernel and all the whistles... But my gf nexus hasnt update too.
> So Idk. Was trying to see if I could force them to get updated and the only way seemed to be thro ADB for both.
> So I have a question, do I have to do it through ADB because of being rooted?
> Will I lose anything by doing the update through ADB?
> 
> Edit: My gf nexus is completely stock.
Click to expand...

Mine is still stock. I tried the "check for update" and it says it does see one. Still version 4.2.1.









I just want to be sure it's done when I'm around. Knowing my wife... she'll screw it up somehow. Or something will go wrong when I'm not around and then she'll freak out and send me a bunch of emails.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is there something we have to do? Mine still hasn't updated.


It'll just say in the notification area that there's a system update, when it comes through


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> It'll just say in the notification area that there's a system update, when it comes through


Mine just got the notification again and it went wrong again. Guess Im going to unroot and install stock recovery see if it works.


----------



## theonedub

I got the update the day before yesterday. Have only had the tablet for a few days though, screen looks a little washed out- was hoping the update would have corrected the screen calibration.


----------



## Caz

Update really doesn't do anything worth while.

Love my N7 though. Might have to send it in though, due to my 3.5mm jack being jacked up....lol....but it seriously is messed up.


----------



## pez

Actually the update has drastically improved standby battery life. Use to only be able to get 2 days of standby time. I got nearly 5 days standby time with my last charge. Overall faster interface, too.


----------



## ACHILEE5

I haven't noticed any improvements, but my Nexus isn't overloaded with stuff








But I'm quite curious how long until other devices get this update!
My phone is still on ICS. And Sony need to sort their crap out








And the main thing I miss about JB on my ICS phone, is the right hand drag down menu








Oh, and the way JB puts my apps in alphabetical order


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Actually the update has drastically improved standby battery life. Use to only be able to get 2 days of standby time. I got nearly 5 days standby time with my last charge. Overall faster interface, too.


No hot reboots yet! My battery life has always sacked when I'm on university wifi. Home wifi lasts awesome, but for some reason school wireless drains it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> No hot reboots yet! My battery life has always sacked when I'm on university wifi. Home wifi lasts awesome, but for some reason school wireless drains it.


Oh, well I'm always on Uni-Wifi technically. And my Nexus is pretty loaded. I might have 1-1.5GB free.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh, well I'm always on Uni-Wifi technically. And my Nexus is pretty loaded. I might have 1-1.5GB free.


That's quite a lot, I only have 465MB free (16GB model)


----------



## wierdo124

I've got like 10GB free now!!


----------



## Bonkers

I have almost 7gb of free space. I just don't use it for anything other than games, reading, or web browsing. I guess I'm a minority Lol.


----------



## rui-no-onna

I've got 9.7GB of free space on the Nexus 7 (although it was down to 200MB at one point







). I now do most of my manga reading on the Ainol Novo7 Venus so I haven't really been using the Nexus 7 much.


----------



## Bonkers

http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/19/ubuntu-for-tablets-revealed/

Ubuntu Tablet is somewhat big news!


----------



## andyroo89

You have no idea how excited I am for the ubuntu tablet.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> You have no idea how excited I am for the ubuntu tablet.


Im pretty excited to try it out as well. Seems like itll be pretty fun to play with.


----------



## douzy

My first ever Android device:
Nexus 7 WiFi 3GB / R3000 (South Africa) / HiFi Corp

PS: Well, actually this is my second android device, as my very first Nexus 7 tablet was stolen less than 24hours after purchase. Purchased this one two days later.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> That's quite a lot, I only have 465MB free (16GB model)


Before I had to format it the last time because of the slow downs, I had around 250 MB left, but now I've been trying to hold off because of that. With this update having fixed my two hugest quirks with the N7...So far... I'm going to test it's the limits again.


----------



## WC_EEND

with regards to the Ubuntu for tablets thing, it looks really awesome and I can't wait to try it out, but in the video on youtube announcing it, the multi-app on screen thing is just so blatantly copied from Windows 8 it's not funny anymore.


----------



## zatoichi

I might have to try out Ubuntu on my n7 looks good.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krusher33

Mine still hasn't updated.


----------



## Viski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Mine still hasn't updated.


I got the update after I cleared the cache of "Google services framework" service and stopped it. After that you have to relog into your Google account. Google it for the steps on how to do it.


----------



## wierdo124

I got one update through that trick. Typically I just wait for it. Mine's usually the day after they start rolling out.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viski*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Mine still hasn't updated.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the update after I cleared the cache of "Google services framework" service and stopped it. After that you have to relog into your Google account. Google it for the steps on how to do it.
Click to expand...

I'll try it tonight, thanks.


----------



## Invisible

So I was thinking of picking up a Nexus 7. I really don't have any use for it, I honestly just want a tablet. Going to go and pick one up from Office Depot when I wake up tomorrow morning.

Some questions though. I've never owned an Android device in my life, so bear with me. Is it hard to root? And what would be some essential things I would want to do after rooting it?


----------



## Tokkan

If you are going to root it, do it before you start using it.
Unlocking the bootloader will wipe everything from the Nexus 7, and you need to unlock it to root/cwm


----------



## andyroo89

Its not hard, I mean if you have the right build number it will be rooted under 10 minutes. Well maybe more since it will be your first time. Essential things after? To be honest I never really put any essential apps on it, you could put... ummmm titanium backup would be a good one.


----------



## Invisible

10 minutes? Sounds nice.

I looked in the first post and didn't see one, so is there like a neat little FAQ or something I can read to basically sum up Android and how things work on there, such as rooting, and what I need to do, and what I should do afterwards? I think that would be better than just asking hundreds of small questions in here


----------



## CravinR1

Follow this vid to root, its way easier than you think and fast

http://nexus7root.com/


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> So I was thinking of picking up a Nexus 7. I really don't have any use for it, I honestly just want a tablet. Going to go and pick one up from Office Depot when I wake up tomorrow morning.
> 
> Some questions though. I've never owned an Android device in my life, so bear with me. Is it hard to root? And what would be some essential things I would want to do after rooting it?


Check the prices though. I remember when I was shopping for one, Staples was cheaper than OfficeMax. I didn't think to check Office Depot.

Edit: I got sidetracked... I came to say mine finally updated tonight. I was about to do what someone suggested and when I got started, I got a notification that an update was downloaded and ready to install. Went ahead and installed it and it went smoothly.


----------



## WC_EEND

I'm having quite an annoying problem, I'm trying to flash a new recovery image on my Nexus 7, but whenever I type the command in the CMD window, windows gives me a very *ahum* helpful "fastboot has stopped working" window. anyone know how to solve this?

edit: I'm somewhat hesitant to try the erase recovery function be cause if I erase it, and then it still acts all "fastboot has stopped working" when I try and flash a new one, I'm going to be without a recovery essentially

rebooting my Nexus 7 fixed it


----------



## Phillychuck

Besides custom roms, what features do you gain from rooting the Nexus 7?


----------



## wierdo124

I do it mostly for ad blocking these days.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I do it mostly for ad blocking these days.


You can block the in-app ads? How is that done? like a hosts mod?


----------



## WC_EEND

Okay, I gave up on Ubuntu as it didn't manage to boot after 20 mins. So I tried sideloading Android again but now I get an error saying the zip is bad (tested it in Windows and it returned no errors). Basically, I have a Nexus 7 I can't do anything with at this point


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I do it mostly for ad blocking these days.
> 
> 
> 
> You can block the in-app ads? How is that done? like a hosts mod?
Click to expand...

Precisely.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Okay, I gave up on Ubuntu as it didn't manage to boot after 20 mins. So I tried sideloading Android again but now I get an error saying the zip is bad (tested it in Windows and it returned no errors). Basically, I have a Nexus 7 I can't do anything with at this point


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HW_e99I5iM


----------



## mtbiker033

I had to unroot back to stock to get the update but 4.2.2 is fantastic

I haven't even rerooted yet on stock the performance and stability are great, super battery life too


----------



## Bonkers

Yes I'm o the newest version of paranoid android with 4.2.2 its great. Battery life has been stellar. I'm at 60% battery right at 24 hours and 2 and a half hours of screen usage.


----------



## wierdo124

Those of you using MX player, helpful tip. A couple updates ago he introduced "HW+" decoder, you have to enable it through the app settings. He says its not completely stable. For me, the HW decoder sometimes didn't let the audio work at all on mkvs, and the SW decoder sometimes stuttered a bit. If you're having that problem, enable the HW+ decoder and choose that. Video and audio work flawlessly, no stutters, smooth as butter, and the tablet runs cooler too. Seems the Tegra 3 loves it.


----------



## axipher

Just flashed the CM10 build from 10-OCT2012 M2 4.1.2 Build since 10.1 builds don't work. Every CM10.1 build I've tried results in "Google Setup has failed" or soemthing like that and In can't actually set up the tablet. Set my DPI to 170 though for TabletUI and it's much better than the previous 160, not a big difference, but just enough.

I do miss the dock mode form 4.2 though. I have a working dock connector for charging + audio but it diens't work in 4.1.2, only 4.2+.

On another note, just found out about Audio Glow, perfect for when driving and just want that shiny display of what's currently playing:


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Love my N7 though. Might have to send it in though, due to my 3.5mm jack being jacked up....lol....but it seriously is messed up.


Anyone know what I should do here....


----------



## pez

Sounds like you should send it in. No use trying to fix something like that on your own when you're under warranty. Things will only get worse from there.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sounds like you should send it in.


Good luck with that. I sent mine in, with certified mail. The postage service says it was delivered 2 weeks ago but when I check, my RMA status says Asus is still waiting to receive my tablet. I've been to busy to make the phonecalls and see what to do next. I paid for $200 worth of insurance and right now I think I'd rather have $200 than a Nexus 7. Oh, and that was the 2nd N7 of mine that I sent to RMA. On the first, which I exchanged, my 3.5 mm jack was dysfunctional within 5 days of purchase.


----------



## royalflush5

You can add me to the list- 32Gb from Staples, $250
Love my N7


----------



## pez

I'm still waiting on better availability of this official pogo dock.


----------



## wierdo124

You'll be waiting many many years.


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> You'll be waiting many many years.


How come?


----------



## wierdo124

Pogo dock has been up for "imminent release" since last June when the N7 launched...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> How come?


regulated price by google.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sounds like you should send it in. No use trying to fix something like that on your own when you're under warranty. Things will only get worse from there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Good luck with that. I sent mine in, with certified mail. The postage service says it was delivered 2 weeks ago but when I check, my RMA status says Asus is still waiting to receive my tablet. I've been to busy to make the phonecalls and see what to do next. I paid for $200 worth of insurance and right now I think I'd rather have $200 than a Nexus 7. Oh, and that was the 2nd N7 of mine that I sent to RMA. On the first, which I exchanged, my 3.5 mm jack was dysfunctional within 5 days of purchase.


Well see.

My 3.5mm jack is int he same shape. Stinks. Don't have time to not have my tablet though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> You'll be waiting many many years.


Sadly, I realized this after the crap they pulled with the GNex.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalflush5*
> 
> You can add me to the list- 32Gb from Staples, $250
> Love my N7


What case is that? That would work perfectly as a temporary dock for in my car.


----------



## Pheozero

So my TF101 is starting to not want to work anymore and I was thinking of picking one of these up. How well does it handle video playback? Any video I would watch on my Transformer would end up being pretty choppy and laggy. I'll mostly be watching anime content and some HD movies. Also is there a way to mount a USB or an external drive to it since there isn't any SD slot?


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> is there a way to mount a USB or an external drive to it since there isn't any SD slot?


Video PlayBack is fine, and Google OTG cables in regards to external storage.


----------



## Hogwasher

Does anyone know a way to factory reset a nexus 7 with a cracked screen?

Meaning the screen is unresponsive.

Was going to sell it on eBay for parts but I don't want someone getting access to my personal info


----------



## wierdo124

Restore the factory image.

Yes, N7 plays any video content including 720p flawlessly.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Does anyone know a way to factory reset a nexus 7 with a cracked screen?
> 
> Meaning the screen is unresponsive.
> 
> Was going to sell it on eBay for parts but I don't want someone getting access to my personal info


connect to your phone via ADB (android debug bridge)

and type these commands,

adb shell
recovery --wipe_data


----------



## K4IKEN

Whats up Nexus 7 club! I'm kind of late to the party, but here is my Nexus 7 with Nillkin Smart Cover. Just posting some pictures of the cover because I love it and don't see many pictures of it on the web.


----------



## Krusher33

It fits good?

BTW how come there's nothing at Target in terms of accessories for the Nexus 7? Or am I just looking in the wrong place? All I ever see is iPad







or Nook stuff.


----------



## K4IKEN

No, you're not looking in the wrong place, it just seems that no store carries Nexus accessories. I've only been able to find good stuff online.

The fit is great! I absolutely love it. IMO its one of the better cases/cover for the Nexus 7.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I love Nillkin. My Nillkin case for my Nexus 4 is amazing. Nice pics.


----------



## Bonkers

I do love that case. Seems similar to my dodocase.


----------



## tubers

Has the Nexus 7 prism been "fixed" officially?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7R9rhr6dkA

Does Nexus 7 also throttle with GPU? The Nexus 4 does.. seems annoying.

Are there any new rumors for Nexus 8?


----------



## Robilar

Am I missing something with doing screenshot captures?

I hold down the volume plus power (Dumbest way to do something...) and it says saving the screenshot. When I check in the folder, the screenshots are 0 MB.

Thanks


----------



## pez

Maybe something went wonky? Have you tried to simply restart the device? Or possibly clearing the cache on the Gallery under Applications.


----------



## watsaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Video PlayBack is fine, and Google OTG cables in regards to external storage.


How well does it handle video encoded in 10 bit? There was a thread on the xda forums about video playback, but they never really mentioned playback of 10 bit video. I would assume you would have to use MX Player along with the H/W+ mode to be able to run it.


----------



## Viski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Has the Nexus 7 prism been "fixed" officially?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7R9rhr6dkA


No. I use this to turn it off. Works great but it needs root.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watsaname*
> 
> How well does it handle video encoded in 10 bit? There was a thread on the xda forums about video playback, but they never really mentioned playback of 10 bit video. I would assume you would have to use MX Player along with the H/W+ mode to be able to run it.


Even with MX player's HW+ I get some random blocks and corruptions with 10bit videos (anime). When converted to 8bit they play just fine.


----------



## wierdo124

Don't know the difference between 8 or 10 bit


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viski*
> 
> No. I use this to turn it off. Works great but it needs root.
> Even with MX player's HW+ I get some random blocks and corruptions with 10bit videos (anime). When converted to 8bit they play just fine.


Thanks. Bookmarked for reference! +rep


----------



## K4IKEN

I've been using Archos Video Player. Has a really slick interface and plays everything I've thrown at it after I downloaded the codec pack.


----------



## zatoichi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viski*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Has the Nexus 7 prism been "fixed" officially?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7R9rhr6dkA
> 
> 
> 
> No. I use this to turn it off. Works great but it needs root.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *watsaname*
> 
> How well does it handle video encoded in 10 bit? There was a thread on the xda forums about video playback, but they never really mentioned playback of 10 bit video. I would assume you would have to use MX Player along with the H/W+ mode to be able to run it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even with MX player's HW+ I get some random blocks and corruptions with 10bit videos (anime). When converted to 8bit they play just fine.
Click to expand...

I have this problem also but I also get choppy playback on a lot of video not sure why on my xoom mx player was great

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watsaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viski*
> 
> No. I use this to turn it off. Works great but it needs root.
> Even with MX player's HW+ I get some random blocks and corruptions with 10bit videos (anime). When converted to 8bit they play just fine.


Yeah I just got my nexus 7 and tried it myself. A little disappointing but hopefully it will play better with a couple more updates on MX player.


----------



## Buzzin92

Digitizer stopped working too, had to take the back off to disconnect the battery as I couldn't turn it off.


----------



## K4IKEN

RIP


----------



## crashdummy35

Ouch...


----------



## Buzzin92

It's about £100 for a new screen/digitizer assembly... :/


----------



## crashdummy35

Have you guys tried that Team Awesome game?

It is....awesome 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ezone.AwesomeFree&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5lem9uZS5Bd2Vzb21lRnJlZSJd


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Have you guys tried that Team Awesome game?
> 
> It is....awesome
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ezone.AwesomeFree&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5lem9uZS5Bd2Vzb21lRnJlZSJd


That looks ridiculously fun. Just sent the app to my N7. I just fully charged it, too.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That looks ridiculously fun. Just sent the app to my N7. I just fully charged it, too.


Oh man, it is hilarious. Scales slowly but steadily so you learn as you go, then, gets really fun. Awesome fun.


----------



## andyroo89

I am loving cyanogenmod any apps to try on cyangenmod rom that normally wouldn't let me use?


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am loving cyanogenmod any apps to try on cyangenmod rom that normally wouldn't let me use?


Given the Nexus 7 is probably the best supported tablet on the Play Store, I don't think you'll find much if any.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Given the Nexus 7 is probably the best supported tablet on the Play Store, I don't think you'll find much if any.


xda is fine too.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digitizer stopped working too, had to take the back off to disconnect the battery as I couldn't turn it off.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> I just dropped my nexus on the corner of a power strip from my bed... just my luck. Screen is cracked and touch does not work. A lesson for me about how easily large displays break, plus the screen on the nexus is known to be quite weak.


They broke pretty much at the same place too, I'm sorry for your loss. I did disassemble mine just for fun but since parts are VERY expensive it's pretty much just a paperweight.


----------



## axipher

Anyone running Ubuntu 13.04 on there tablets yet?

I don't have a Bluetooth keyboard and haven't got around to making my own OTG cable yet for the install process.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Anyone running Ubuntu 13.04 on there tablets yet?
> 
> I don't have a Bluetooth keyboard and haven't got around to making my own OTG cable yet for the install process.


Don't you mean 12.04?


----------



## BillOhio

has anyone used their N7 as a second monitor yet?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> has anyone used their N7 as a second monitor yet?


22 inch down to 7 inches. No thanks.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> 22 inch down to 7 inches. No thanks.


I have a 24" that I could use for a second monitor if I had the space but I'm not going to try to convince my GF that we need to sell her piano for the sake of a larger computer desk (aka the desk formerly know as her dining area table). That said, it'd be nice to plug in the tab as an occasional 2nd monitor for the sake of IM's or music while gaming full screen. Plus, it'd look cool.

Edit: Just DL'd REDFLY Screenslider 'Pro' version from the Play store for $6 total. It does turn your Tab into a second monitor which is cool. It's a bit laggy though as it operates wirelessly over your WiFi, and I didn't see a version dedicated to Win8 though I'm guessing the Win7 version would work. It does look pretty cool though and I think it'd work for whatever basic stuff you might want a second monitor for.

BTW, here's pics of my Nexus7 for club membership consideration.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Anyone running Ubuntu 13.04 on there tablets yet?
> 
> I don't have a Bluetooth keyboard and haven't got around to making my own OTG cable yet for the install process.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you mean 12.04?
Click to expand...

12.04 is old







13.04 is in beta. That's Ubuntu naming strategy. 13(year).04,.10(month)


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> 12.04 is old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13.04 is in beta. That's Ubuntu naming strategy. 13(year).04,.10(month)


that makes so much sense now.


----------



## wierdo124

Hence you always know when the next version of it will be out. It's April and October, instead of "holiday season" or the other estimates some companies give


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> has anyone used their N7 as a second monitor yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 22 inch down to 7 inches. No thanks.
Click to expand...

Some folks use a small screen to put their temperature, fps, CPU/GPU usage, and stuff like that.

Question: is there a way to watch a movie file that's on a computer on the tablet without having to transfer the file. I'm annoyed by having to do this each time I want to watch a certain movie.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Question: is there a way to watch a movie file that's on a computer on the tablet without having to transfer the file. I'm annoyed by having to do this each time I want to watch a certain movie.


DicePlayer has pretty good CIFS support. Just play directly from network shares.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Some folks use a small screen to put their temperature, fps, CPU/GPU usage, and stuff like that.
> 
> Question: is there a way to watch a movie file that's on a computer on the tablet without having to transfer the file. I'm annoyed by having to do this each time I want to watch a certain movie.


You could also try Skifta and see if you like it:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.skifta.android.app


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> has anyone used their N7 as a second monitor yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 22 inch down to 7 inches. No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some folks use a small screen to put their temperature, fps, CPU/GPU usage, and stuff like that.
> 
> Question: is there a way to watch a movie file that's on a computer on the tablet without having to transfer the file. I'm annoyed by having to do this each time I want to watch a certain movie.
Click to expand...

You can play it over the network using most players. Locate it via a file explorer on LAN (I use Solid Explorer, ES works too) and it'll ask what you want to open it with. I recommend MX Player.

If you want a little more in depth, use Plex. Can do MUCH more. It'll scan your library and pull down metadata and fan art for all of it, and if you set it up you can even watch stuff anywhere, it'll upload from your computer. They have an android app that's okay, but if you get PlexPass (basically Plex Plus) you get early release access to their new android app which is rebuilt from the ground up. It's phenomenally done.

I use Plex all the time.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> You can play it over the network using most players. Locate it via a file explorer on LAN (I use Solid Explorer, ES works too) and it'll ask what you want to open it with. I recommend MX Player.


In my experience, this usually triggers a download before playback which I believe the poster was trying to avoid.


----------



## wierdo124

Not on mine...? MX player can stream over LAN.


----------



## Krusher33

Wife had tablet all weekend so I couldn't try much of what you all suggested. What little time I tried was in Dice and it appears I need to set a password on the computer the files are on in order to get access to it?


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Not on mine...? MX player can stream over LAN.


Just tried with ES File Explorer and it does work! I normally use File Expert and it didn't work with that.


----------



## zatoichi

To stream from my htpc to my nexus 7 I use upnplay and use mx player

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Anyone running Ubuntu 13.04 on there tablets yet?
> 
> I don't have a Bluetooth keyboard and haven't got around to making my own OTG cable yet for the install process.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you mean 12.04?
Click to expand...

13.04 is the newest one full beta Nexus 7 support.

I'm loving it so far, boots up faster then CM10, much more capable, SAMBA sharing is a dream come true. But so far it has many bugs/issues that need addressing; to name a few that affect me: can't stream audio over Bluetooth to my car stereo, XMBC doens't work in full screen, Wi-Fi disconnects when I close my case over it, brightness is always at 33% after resuming from sleep, can't change the UI scale so buttons are very small in the general OS, youch mouse is very buggy in that if you click too fast before a menu is done loading, you are in permanent left-click and need to hard-reboot the tablet.

Using a Bluetooh mouse/keyboard is pretty awesome though. Overall it is very capable and I see it working out very well once they polish the bugs. Right now they are focusing on hardware compatibility, power usage and RAM/CPU usage before they start optimizing the OS for tablets.


----------



## andyroo89

Im thinking of throwing ubuntu on my nexus 7. Do i just a back up in cwm and put the back up on my pc or what?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Im thinking of throwing ubuntu on my nexus 7. Do i just a back up in cwm and put the back up on my pc or what?


You could do that since you aren't flashing the recovery, just the boot and userdata. Be warned though, it does wipe *everything* on the tablet except the recovery portion (CWM). So a CWM back-up would need to be transfered back to the tablet to recovery it, would probably need to re-flash the stock Nexus 7 ROM from Google, then copy the back-up to the tablet, then recover using CWM.

I'll probably do this in the next couple days to get CM10 back on and I'll detail the process.


----------



## smoke420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Some folks use a small screen to put their temperature, fps, CPU/GPU usage, and stuff like that.
> 
> Question: is there a way to watch a movie file that's on a computer on the tablet without having to transfer the file. I'm annoyed by having to do this each time I want to watch a certain movie.


one easy way is vlc direct pro free and very easy to setup.all you do is download a very small file that opens vlc and does all the network settings for you then install vlc direct on the tablet.using this program you can watch the movies stored on you computer on the tablet or use the tablet as a big remote for the pc


----------



## rui-no-onna

Well this is a more elegant alternative to USB OTG cable+flash drive for Nexus 7 owners who need expandable storage. Still not as elegant as having a microSD slot built in but it's a decent enough alternative for me.









KickStarter: Mini MicroSD Reader for Android smartphones and tablets


----------



## pez

Actually is really legit looking. Not elegant, but definitely small enough to be highly functional. No more obtrusive then a pair of headphones connected.


----------



## axipher

That little SD card reader looks amazing. If I can get a makeshift dock connector put together for charging my trablet while in the car, I might just go with this guy.


----------



## wierdo124

Been available forever lol. Check ebay.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Been available forever lol. Check ebay.


You have a link? One that's the same size or smaller. Because I searched for something that's just as unobtrusive when I first bought my Nexus 7 and came up empty. There were plenty of card readers but they're usually big and had a cable attached which for me is a no go..


----------



## Jhurst747

$249 plus tax. Walmart. Feb 2013. Gumdrop case. Rooted. CWM Touch 6.0.2.3. JB 4.2.2


----------



## Jhurst747

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Well this is a more elegant alternative to USB OTG cable+flash drive for Nexus 7 owners who need expandable storage. Still not as elegant as having a microSD slot built in but it's a decent enough alternative for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KickStarter: Mini MicroSD Reader for Android smartphones and tablets


That's a pretty sweet idea. I was toying with a design to do the same thing. Still thinking of continuing just for giggles, but 12 dollars is a pretty sweet deal to have one shipped to your house.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Been available forever lol. Check ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a link? One that's the same size or smaller. Because I searched for something that's just as unobtrusive when I first bought my Nexus 7 and came up empty. There were plenty of card readers but they're usually big and had a cable attached which for me is a no go..
Click to expand...

http://dx.com/p/c310-otg-tf-card-reader-w-usb-to-micro-usb-adapter-for-samsung-i9100-i9300-i9220-n7100-174106

Get two of them shipped for the same price as the kickstarter one.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Well this is a more elegant alternative to USB OTG cable+flash drive for Nexus 7 owners who need expandable storage. Still not as elegant as having a microSD slot built in but it's a decent enough alternative for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KickStarter: Mini MicroSD Reader for Android smartphones and tablets


Probably the smallest one I've yet seen.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> http://dx.com/p/c310-otg-tf-card-reader-w-usb-to-micro-usb-adapter-for-samsung-i9100-i9300-i9220-n7100-174106
> 
> Get two of them shipped for the same price as the kickstarter one.


I've already seen that one and that looks too big. Personally, I'd still like something smaller than the KickStarter one (e.g. same body as the Logitech Unifying receiver) but I realize that's not feasible for a microSD card reader (might work for an actual microUSB flash drive but I doubt it with current tech).


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhurst747*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $249 plus tax. Walmart. Feb 2013. Gumdrop case. Rooted. CWM Touch 6.0.2.3. JB 4.2.2


That's a pretty thick case







. Not sure if I could use it like that, but it won't break that easily at least.

I just had a nexus in my hands that's gonna be a gift so I can't keep it







I'm gonna go by the store to buy my second one tomorrow, there just isn't anything else out that can compete in price/functionality. (I was considering the note 8 but its just too expensive for what it is.)


----------



## Rit

Trying to purchase one of these bad boys on ebay, but also looking for a keyboard and case, any recommendations?


----------



## Jhurst747

I find it is easily as good as an Otterbox but has better grip. The design is better too. Well worth the price since it will save you the expense of replacing parts. I should know. I repair phones and tablets. LoL

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rit

Hmm... I found this... so maybe I'll just wait till July to buy one....
Quote:


> Pricing is yet to be determined and Google's plans are fluid, the sources said. Market leader Apple is expected to launch new iPads this year as well, possibly forcing its competitors to change their assumptions.
> 
> Google may choose to sell the new gadget for $199, the same as the first generation rolled out last June, while the old model may be discounted, one of the sources said. Alternatively, the new tablet could be priced more competitively at $149 and the previous model discontinued, the source added.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhurst747*
> 
> I find it is easily as good as an Otterbox but has better grip. The design is better too. Well worth the price since it will save you the expense of replacing parts. I should know. I repair phones and tablets. LoL
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


I would probably have saved 270 EUR if I had one of those but oh well








... Just got a new one!

Here's the family:

One is not mine though


----------



## Bonkers

My tablet is still going strong. Been neglecting it a little but its just because I am super busy with school and stuff. Will get back to using it since I traded my Razr Maxx for my Fiance's Galaxy Nexus. That thing eats battery life like a fat kid eats cake. So I will need to use the tablet for more of my on the go internet needs. Glad to see people getting some of these amazing tablets!


----------



## pez

Yeah the LTE Nexus eats batteries alive. I came home and forgot that I ordered two extended batteries for it.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Picked up the 16GB a while ago. Definitely a nifty little thing.


----------



## andyroo89

I love hackers keyboard lobe using ctrl key. If anyone is looking for full qwerty try hackers keyboard.


----------



## MoonRunes

I have used my Nexus 7 to increase my laziness 10-fold.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonRunes*
> 
> I have used my Nexus 7 to increase my laziness 10-fold.


Like the tablet holder. Where'd you get it? Also, would it work for bigger tablets (10.1" or 9.7" in particular)?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Like the tablet holder. Where'd you get it? Also, would it work for bigger tablets (10.1" or 9.7" in particular)?


One I was looking at on amazon was called a goose neck or something.


----------



## MoonRunes

It is the Bestek Gooseneck I believe. Was like $30 and was worth every penny.


----------



## Zcypot

I have a question about finding a Nexus 7 tablet dock. I was wondering if there is any that include 1 or 2 usb inputs on the dock so I am able to use my keyboard and mouse while at work.

Currently have a micro usb to usb female for my S3 and it works great, I am able to send messages back pretty quickly thanks to the ease of not having to pick up the phone and tap the screen.


----------



## Bonkers

Oh man that would be awesome. Imagine that mount with the new smart scrolling feature of the s4. You could read an entire book without ever moving.


----------



## crashdummy35

Would I have to use a launcher or something to disable the Google Search bar..? Is that even possible?

It's okay in landscape but, when my portrait wally kicks in it's kinda in the way










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Would I have to use a launcher or something to disable the Google Search bar..? Is that even possible?
> 
> It's okay in landscape but, when my portrait wally kicks in it's kinda in the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Long hold and drag to trash can should do it.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Long hold and drag to trash can should do it.


Doesn't work.

Hmmm, there _should_ be a way to do this. I don't think there is though. If I need Google I can always swipe up anyway. May suggest this on the G+ circle.

Edit: Tried disabling Google Search and it still leaves the bar there even though it does nothing...

Double Edit: Ha, got it, had to restart after disabling : Remove Search Bar


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







No more search but Maria is more important anyway....


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah Google wants it to stay there.

Get nova or apex launcher, problem solved the proper way.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Yeah Google wants it to stay there.
> 
> Get nova or apex launcher, problem solved the proper way.


Gonna have to. Was hoping to ditch the bar and just use an up swipe if I had to...doesn't work with Search disabled.

A launcher it is then...


----------



## twoofswords

Any recommendations for a file manager for the Nexus 7? After downloading so many pdf's for my classes, the download folder is way too inefficient at keeping track of what files I have.


----------



## wierdo124

Solid Explorer! It's paid but worth it. Trial is available as well.


----------



## CravinR1

I like ES File Explorer


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twoofswords*
> 
> Any recommendations for a file manager for the Nexus 7? After downloading so many pdf's for my classes, the download folder is way too inefficient at keeping track of what files I have.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Solid Explorer! It's paid but worth it. Trial is available as well.


Additionally you can use Kingsoft office to keep many files open in tabs for quick access, it's free and can view and edit excel and word docs as well.


----------



## wierdo124

ES is decent but has the ugliest UI known to man. And no, the new redesign didn't make it better, really at all. Their new holo inspired design looks like Gingerbread with green replaced with blue.


----------



## CravinR1

I just use free aps when possible.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I like ES File Explorer


I use ES also. Basic but, it works.


----------



## TheDon83

Got mine 2 days ago and i love it sofar. So much better for reading instead of the Ipad 2

Mine is the 32GB 3G version. Price paid was €348 incl shipping.

Ill get a pic up as soon as possible


----------



## philbio

I want to use my N7 primarily as a video phone (skype) and have it on 24/7 in dock (using it in photo frame mode while on standby) in case my grand daughter wants to call, if I want to move around the house and position it on a table while having a conversation it will have to have some sort of portable stand. What comes to mind is can the N7 reside in a case (with flip out stand) as well as be in the pogo dock, I suspect not. Any solutions appreciated.


----------



## CravinR1

My sons n7 will not boot. Seems to be stuck in a boot loop and won't go into recovery. I've not looked at it yet but any ideas?


----------



## wierdo124

Stock or custom rom?


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> My sons n7 will not boot. Seems to be stuck in a boot loop and won't go into recovery. I've not looked at it yet but any ideas?


If it won't respond to the vol. down you can plug it in your computer and tell it to reboot to recovery with the console ("adb reboot recovery") You'll need the ADB drivers of course, assuming you are rooted you probably have them.


----------



## CravinR1

I will have to Google it Monday. Wish me luck


----------



## Bonkers

Thought I was about to have a melt down last night. As most of you know if you've followed my posts my Nexus 7 will not charge when powered on and will not connect to any device via USB. I was at my moms house and decided I'd take advantage of her fast wifi and download a new rom and what not. The tablet informed that the download completed and so I went about my business and got ready to wipe everything. I installed TWRP over CWM and just completely forgot to do a nandroid back up. This is where the melt down happened. I couldn't find the ROM I downloaded anywhere. Even though it "finished" something must have went wrong because I was able to find twrp and gapps but no rom zip file. So after a few hours of being severely pissed and not knowing what to do I noticed twrp had a USB-OTG option. I went and grabbed my OTG cable and thankfully it worked.

I went back to XDA and was looking at my old threads and I had even said before that my tablet will see USB-OTG but for some reason I had been thinking for the past few months that it wouldn't even see that. I'm glad I didn't throw anything away and I still had all of that or else I would be sitting here scratching my head on what to do with a borked nexus.









TLDR: Always do a nandroid backup. Never ever forget to have atleast 1.


----------



## crashdummy35

^ What ROM? Decided to try a few: RasBeanJelly (I think), Smooth ROM and CM 10.1 but, I'm not digging the CM 10.1 even though it feels better than the other 2.

I like the look of CM 10.1 and the CyanBlue them though:
N7


----------



## femtobeam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I would honestly say to save your money on an Office Suite. You can get pretty decent functionality from Google Drive (just updated). Anything more than the basics and you'd be longing for a real keyboard.


Pez,

True about the Google Docs if you are online and don't need to produce PowerPoint presentations. I need this and use this all the time on my word processing app. I have a Bluetooth keyboard. You are right about that for writing long docs. I find I never use that any more though and have become accustomed to holding the Nexus in one hand and typing with the other. I had Swift key for a long time, but when an inexplicable lag began with that, I disabled it and switched back to the Android keyboard. I am happy with it now, especially the improvements in the swipe function for long words. Disable the Korean keyboard app that comes with the Nexus!

On another note, I am truly impressed with the Nexus Media Importer App. I highly recommend this. Be sure to use it with an externally powered USB using the USB OTG male to female (straight, not L shaped) cable. Nexus Media Importer is now also an exporter!

Pocket App is one of my favorites. You can share to Pocket and it is so nice to read articles from the web this way or TTS (text to speech) read it while you are doing other things.

One thing is happening... the battery is draining while plugged in and takes a long time to recharge. I found an app that seems to help, called Clean Master and another called Battery Doctor.

I would love to know what apps you and others have found and use on your Nexus 7's?

Box is giving away 50Gb of free storage for some devices and you can always email them.

Thanks! Happy Spring!


----------



## smex

i almost got the nexus7, but then i bought a tegra3 phone for a little more.
anyone of you guys satisfied with the stock launcher / desktop ?

i must say since i found the nova launcher, i do not use any other UI..


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> i almost got the nexus7, but then i bought a tegra3 phone for a little more.
> anyone of you guys satisfied with the stock launcher / desktop ?
> 
> i must say since i found the nova launcher, i do not use any other UI..


Nova is what actually drove me to root my phone finally. I really liked it, but I would get little small bugs with it on my S3, so I just went all out and rooted+ROM'ed it. I can see myself actually doing this to my Nexus pretty soon. I really want to use my PS3 controller wirelessly with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *femtobeam*
> 
> Pez,
> 
> True about the Google Docs if you are online and don't need to produce PowerPoint presentations. I need this and use this all the time on my word processing app. I have a Bluetooth keyboard. You are right about that for writing long docs. I find I never use that any more though and have become accustomed to holding the Nexus in one hand and typing with the other. I had Swift key for a long time, but when an inexplicable lag began with that, I disabled it and switched back to the Android keyboard. I am happy with it now, especially the improvements in the swipe function for long words. Disable the Korean keyboard app that comes with the Nexus!


Yeah, I'm slight biased as well because my MacBook Air serves me that purpose. For the screen real estate that I wanted, and the fact I wanted a keyboard, the cost ended up favoring my Air.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> ^ What ROM? Decided to try a few: RasBeanJelly (I think), Smooth ROM and CM 10.1 but, I'm not digging the CM 10.1 even though it feels better than the other 2.
> 
> I like the look of CM 10.1 and the CyanBlue them though:
> N7


Try xenon hd


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Try xenon hd


I'll give it a go.

Thanks.


----------



## Bonkers

Sorry i forgot to reply. Its the newest version of Vanir. I randomly got it and actually like it quite a bit.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Sorry i forgot to reply. Its the newest version of Vanir. I randomly got it and actually like it quite a bit.


I'll check it out this weekend.


----------



## crashdummy35

The new Hangouts .apk is up and works fine if side loaded even though Play says it's still incompatible.


----------



## wierdo124

Meh. It'll probably work fine the normal way in the morning.


----------



## exzacklyright

Just made a quick article on how to install / use adb if anyone is interested:

http://www.overclock.net/a/how-to-install-adb-android-debug-bridge


----------



## TheDon83

I still havent been added to the club


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Meh. It'll probably work fine the normal way in the morning.


Works great. Talked to people in Taiwan, Tampico Mexico and Canada all at once last night...cool little app.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDon83*
> 
> I still havent been added to the club


Im gonna go through the club tomorrow and try to catch up!


----------



## zatoichi

Man i never need to turn off my nexus 7 its up time is at 723 hours


----------



## Bonkers

I'd probably never turn mine off if i could charge it with it on lol.


----------



## KSIMP88

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251275265895?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


----------



## CravinR1

Wow sweet deal


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zatoichi*
> 
> Man i never need to turn off my nexus 7 its up time is at 723 hours


Mines at 540 hour's. Don't plan on turning it off unless it dies


----------



## $ilent

Ok found my last post in here, got about 400 posts to go through to update the thread. Note for new N7 owners, please specifically state if you want to be added to the owners club, makes it more easier to update it thanks!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251275265895?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


You picked the worst possible time to get one, you realize that right?

New version launching soon and everyon'e gonna wanna sell their Tegra 3 model for the Snapdragon. I know I will.

Tegra 3 sucks.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> You picked the worst possible time to get one, you realize that right?
> 
> New version launching soon and everyon'e gonna wanna sell their Tegra 3 model for the Snapdragon. I know I will.
> 
> Tegra 3 sucks.


I want to sell mine.. but I don't even use it that much... I mainly use it when i tether from my phone and want it to last longer lol. Then again I don't want to sell it for 50% what I bought it for either.


----------



## Bonkers

I still use mine frequently. Mainly for reading which is perfect with my dodocase. I also browse the web on it and stream some TV/YouTube fairly frequently. It's been seeing a lot more use as of late.


----------



## wierdo124

I use mine all the time. But I'm beyond frustrated with the Tegra 3 powering it. My S3 dual core Snapdragon beats the pants off the N7's Tegra chip. It'll be my last Tegra powered device.

Edit:hangouts is live on play store!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I use mine all the time. But I'm beyond frustrated with the Tegra 3 powering it. My S3 dual core Snapdragon beats the pants off the N7's Tegra chip. It'll be my last Tegra powered device.
> 
> Edit:hangouts is live on play store!


What do you do with it to the point where Tegra3 is what's holding you back? All of the T3 optimized games work fantastically for me. HD streaming is great, etc.


----------



## wierdo124

Just everyday things. Web browsing is laggy, launching apps is laggy, multitasking,etc. Gaming and videos are good. Definitely the strength of T3, but everyday tasks it struggles.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Just everyday things. Web browsing is laggy, launching apps is laggy, multitasking,etc. Gaming and videos are good. Definitely the strength of T3, but everyday tasks it struggles.


I'm curious, how full on storage is your 7? That's when I noticed the bulk of my lag. Ever since cleaning up shop, I didn't notice any tremendous lag.


----------



## wierdo124

Got ~7-8 gigs free i believe.

Also reflashed completely (stock image) a couple months ago.


----------



## KSIMP88

Maybe if I paid full price, which I didn't. I never buy brand new phones or
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> You picked the worst possible time to get one, you realize that right?
> 
> New version launching soon and everyon'e gonna wanna sell their Tegra 3 model for the Snapdragon. I know I will.
> 
> Tegra 3 sucks.


tablets.


----------



## KSIMP88

And it doesn't matter so much reflashing. you want to delete almost every tree Hong. I plan to do that to my bionic soon. Its been laggy of late, and draingkng the battery. My brothers is fine.


----------



## wierdo124

It was more me thinking that something had gone awry during an update at some point. So to be sure I flashed the factory 4.2 image.


----------



## KSIMP88

UPDATE on my bionic, lol
I almost bricked it by accident. This phone is a PitA to root and install ROMs. Can't wait to get a new phone. But I need this thing up and running, and rooted for my new Nexus! I'm on a grandfathered Unlimited plan with Verizon, with ZERO throttle. 4G kicks ASS. Gonna wifi tether!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> You picked the worst possible time to get one, you realize that right?
> 
> New version launching soon and everyon'e gonna wanna sell their Tegra 3 model for the Snapdragon. I know I will.
> 
> Tegra 3 sucks.


New version of me nexus 7? Source?


----------



## wierdo124

Google it, was supposed to be unveiled at I/O but it's looking like June 10th now. Snapdragon quad powered, full HD display, 2GB RAM, Android 4.3. Other than that, it looks identical to the current model.


----------



## pez

Hmmm, maybe something is actually wrong with your tablet :/. Between the One X my GF had briefly, and my Nexus 7 with relatively free storage, neither one created a very noticeable gap between themselves and the Snapdragon devices.

Also, all I could find yesterday were still rumors, and a Google leak of a Nexus 7 featuring a notification light. Other than that, it was pretty vague.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Google it, was supposed to be unveiled at I/O but it's looking like June 10th now. Snapdragon quad powered, full HD display, 2GB RAM, Android 4.3. Other than that, it looks identical to the current model.


I did google it, and read it won't be till september. I would like to see the sources you have that says june 10th.


----------



## Bonkers

I'll test the tablet against my droid dna that's coming in the mail. I personally don't notice any real problematic lag or anything of that nature. I wish they'd hold out on a successor personally. Other then a full HD screen I think the tablet is fine.


----------



## CravinR1

Same price but improved specs is welcome


----------



## soth7676

will the new nexus 7 have gorilla glass in it??...or still have the same old screen??


----------



## wierdo124

Vague, yes, but there's definitely one coming.

http://www.droid-life.com/2013/05/10/analyst-purportedly-reveals-new-nexus-7-specs-snapdragon-s4-pro-high-res-display-and-more-for-199/

Didn't arrive at IO like expected but June 10th is supposedly when Google will take the wraps off Android 4.3. Would be an awesome time to update the Nexus 7, and there's swirlings about a new Nexus Q too.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Vague, yes, but there's definitely one coming.
> 
> http://www.droid-life.com/2013/05/10/analyst-purportedly-reveals-new-nexus-7-specs-snapdragon-s4-pro-high-res-display-and-more-for-199/
> 
> Didn't arrive at IO like expected but June 10th is supposedly when Google will take the wraps off Android 4.3. Would be an awesome time to update the Nexus 7, and there's swirlings about a new Nexus Q too.


Awesome. I didn't want to wait till September to get the new nexus 7


----------



## mtbiker033

if they would have put an hdmi out on the nexus7 there would be no need for the Q.

two things I wish my n7 had, a regular camera and an hdmi out


----------



## pez

For the Q to be successful, it would have to be significantly cheaper...as in cheap enough for someone to want to buy. And it would be helpful, ya know, if they actually release it in numbers.


----------



## wierdo124

The world is better off without tablet cameras.


----------



## CravinR1

I disagree. At Christmas I used my nexus to video my sons opening presents and was touching the picture button so I got vids and pictures and very good quality and was convenient since I had hte tablet with me anyways.


----------



## wierdo124

Where was your phone?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I disagree. At Christmas I used my nexus to video my sons opening presents and was touching the picture button so I got vids and pictures and very good quality and was convenient since I had hte tablet with me anyways.


Your Nexus? As in Nexus 10? Sure it's good for that, but so many people use it in a situation where their phone would be better. And most likely, if you're carrying an iPad around like that, you have at least something like an iPhone...much more than enough for decent video.


----------



## Bonkers

If they want the Q to be better I think they will have to target the Ouya. I love the idea of the Q but there are much much cheaper solutions as you said.

I personally can't justify a new Nexus right now. A new HD screen would be pretty sweet but I really don't have any problems with the screen we have right now. Video's look pretty nice on it. I do wish the 7 supported HDMI out of some type. Wired or wireless. I truthfully believe the market for stand alone tablets will be going away in the next few years. I think we will be seeing more hybrids like surface/windows rt tablets and the few android tablets that can dock with a keyboard. I'd buy a new nexus if it came with a keyboard for sure. I hope that the next Nexus doesn't have all the problems this one had with the screen lifting up, the usb bugging out like mine did, and the various other things that happened.


----------



## CravinR1

I had my galaxy note which was on ICS. The Nexus 10 would record HD video while allowing me to take pictures at the same time. My phone could take pictures OR video


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I had my galaxy note 2 which was on ICS. The Nexus 10 would record HD video while allowing me to take pictures at the same time. My phone could take pictures OR video


The note 2 came out with jellybean, so it never had ics on it.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## wierdo124

Even on ICS, my SIII could take photos and video simultaneously...


----------



## K4IKEN

Yep, I personally don't care for a rear facing camera on a tablet either. As long as there is a decent FF for the rare skype/hangout then that is more than enough.


----------



## CravinR1

err I have an original galaxy note i717 and even with Paranoid Kang jb 4.2.2 it doesn't do video and stills simultaneously


----------



## DizturbedOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Even on ICS, my SIII could take photos and video simultaneously...


On ICS, even my Nexus S 4G (released a solid 18 months earlier than an S3) would take pictures while recording video. On Jellybean, it would take Photosphere pictures even (the 3D "globe" picture of the area around you)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> err I have an original galaxy note i717 and even with Paranoid Kang jb 4.2.2 it doesn't do video and stills simultaneously


Sounds like you need a new ROM, then







.


----------



## CravinR1

I'm open to suggestions


----------



## wierdo124

I'd honestly be VERY surprised if it couldn't do video and stills. My S3 on CM10.1 can...most AOSP setups use pretty close to the same camera.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I'm open to suggestions


CyanogenMod.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I'm open to suggestions


I only really use 'stock' ROMs, so I can't really comment...can't remember if stock Android allowed that, anyways, but Paranoid Android was always my favorite on the S3 and GNex.


----------



## CravinR1

On N10 I tap screen while recording. Is there another technique I'm not familiar with


----------



## KSIMP88

Same on my bionic.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I'm open to suggestions


Paranoid Android

Xenon HD


----------



## KSIMP88

Got it in the mail, finally! Not bad for $163!







32GB Wifi. Unlocked, and rooted. Gonna start playing around.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Got it in the mail, finally! Not bad for $163!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32GB Wifi. Unlocked, and rooted. Gonna start playing around.


fastboot oem unlock

:]


----------



## Sannakji

So... there is an second Nexus 7 after all? Goddamnit, all this waiting... I might with a 1st gen anyway, if I get it cheap enough. I mostly want it for e-reading, anyway (PDF's, Kindle sucks for that). I'm sure the Tegra 3 will do fine for my light gaming needs and I don't give a hoot about a rear-facing camera.

Can pixels be seen on the Nexus 7? Is the screen on the second gen supposed to be physically bigger? Will the first gen get 4.3?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Yep, I personally don't care for a rear facing camera on a tablet either. As long as there is a decent FF for the rare skype/hangout then that is more than enough.


I see your point but I don't have an android phone to take pictures with and why I would love to have that on my n7. I had an android work phone before and is why I love android, I have a work blackberry and I hate it and don't bother with using it for stuff like pictures. Instead of having a personal phone & a work phone (carrying two just doesn't work for me) I went with the n7 and a LTE wifi hotspot for my personal use since I had a free phone.

TLR don't want to carry two phones since free one is crap and wish I could take pics on my n7


----------



## KSIMP88

Ok, dumb question. How do I sync my pictures with my nexus and bionic?


----------



## wierdo124

Sync as in locally? I'm sure some app can do it...

Dropbox camera auto upload ftw. Not local but works excellently.


----------



## pez

Yes, that^...Google Picasa does this too on my Nexus.


----------



## KSIMP88

I want to be able to take a picture with my phone, which triggers an auto sync with the cloud, and have my tablet check this cloud on occasion, as it would with email. If a new picture is available, my tablet would automatically download it to me gallery.


----------



## pez

Yep, Picasa will do that. It synced all of the pics from my GNex to my Nexus 7.


----------



## KSIMP88

Cool. Now how do I use it?


----------



## pez

I'm going off of memory here as my girlfriend has the N7, and my GNex is dead. But it's under your Accounts section of the Settings. Anything beyond that you'd have to Google







. Sorry :/.


----------



## Sannakji

Has anyone found a way to speed up the 7 hour full charge?


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Has anyone found a way to speed up the 7 hour full charge?


Turn it off?
Max amp usb charger I can find is 2.1


----------



## $ilent

Front page updated! 85 members! Sorry it took so long folks









27th May 2013

If I have missed anyone out in the 400 or so posts ive been through or your pictures havent been added correctly please PM me or post in here and I will rectify the OP.

Also if anyone has any suggestions or useful information you feel needs to go on the first page please let me know


----------



## Sannakji

You can add me too. N7 16GB Black.

Does the N7 come with a screen protector on it? Mine seems to have something, I can see a border that is not the edge of the glass...


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> You can add me too. N7 16GB Black.
> 
> Does the N7 come with a screen protector on it? Mine seems to have something, I can see a border that is not the edge of the glass...


Mine didn't. I put the armorsuit military shield on mine shortly after getting it. I love their screen protectors. Clear as a bell and works great on my n7 and DNA


----------



## Sannakji

Hmm. Would refurbs get a screen cover by any chance?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> You can add me too. N7 16GB Black.
> 
> Does the N7 come with a screen protector on it? Mine seems to have something, I can see a border that is not the edge of the glass...


Refurb does mean second hand so the previous owner may have put a sreen protector.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> You can add me too. N7 16GB Black.
> 
> Does the N7 come with a screen protector on it? Mine seems to have something, I can see a border that is not the edge of the glass...


Added, thanks!


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Refurb does mean second hand so the previous owner may have put a sreen protector.


I know what it means hah. I was just wondering if google stuck a screen protector when sending it back out the door to make sure it didn't come back


----------



## Mudfrog

I just picked up a Nexus 7 32GB.

I'm having issues with video playback in MXPlayer. I copied a .mkv file over and it's extremely choppy when H/W acceleration is checked, in S/W acceleration it is less choppy but still very annoying. It is a 720p movie. Any ideas what I should look for? The main reason I bought this tablet is to play HD movies. If I need to convert it I will, but that defeats the purpose of using MXPlayer.

I have the ARMv7 codecs installed.


----------



## KSIMP88

I just use AVS video converter. They have a great preset for converting to tablets


----------



## Mudfrog

I converted it to an MP4 at 1200x800 through FreeMake Video Converter and the choppiness is gone. The file size is over double though.. Would love to be able to stick with .mkv's.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> I just picked up a Nexus 7 32GB.
> 
> I'm having issues with video playback in MXPlayer. I copied a .mkv file over and it's extremely choppy when H/W acceleration is checked, in S/W acceleration it is less choppy but still very annoying. It is a 720p movie. Any ideas what I should look for? The main reason I bought this tablet is to play HD movies. If I need to convert it I will, but that defeats the purpose of using MXPlayer.
> 
> I have the ARMv7 codecs installed.


Diceplayer
I use it and I never had to convert any video or had any issues playing 1080p videos.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> I converted it to an MP4 at 1200x800 through FreeMake Video Converter and the choppiness is gone. The file size is over double though.. Would love to be able to stick with .mkv's.


Wait...when you converted it, it doubled the size of the file from the source file? That shouldn't happen....ever lol. I mean....it's the same idea as up-converting from MP3 to FLAC/Lossless.


----------



## KSIMP88

Largest mp4 movie I have is at 4GB. Remember this is mobil video. Try these settings, I use them now, after a lot o testing.

720p
2000 bitrate
mp4 iso v.2
24fps
mpeg-2/4
24000 Hz
16-bit
128kbps
Stereo (though I dunno if these do stereo... lol)


----------



## wierdo124

Use the HW+ decoder.

MX Player has no problem playing massive videos for me...just tested with an 8GB one.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Wait...when you converted it, it doubled the size of the file from the source file? That shouldn't happen....ever lol. I mean....it's the same idea as up-converting from MP3 to FLAC/Lossless.


The MKV's are compressed though, at least that is my understanding of it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Largest mp4 movie I have is at 4GB. Remember this is mobil video. Try these settings, I use them now, after a lot o testing.
> 
> 720p
> 2000 bitrate
> mp4 iso v.2
> 24fps
> mpeg-2/4
> 24000 Hz
> 16-bit
> 128kbps
> Stereo (though I dunno if these do stereo... lol)


They do have Stereo









I'll give those settings a go. I know I had my audio at 320, resolution was 1280x800, 24fps, etc..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Use the HW+ decoder.
> 
> MX Player has no problem playing massive videos for me...just tested with an 8GB one.


The MKV was only 1.6GB.. not sure what was going on with that.

When I played around with the MP4 it said H/W acceleration was not available with that file, is that normal?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> The MKV's are compressed though, at least that is my understanding of it.


Any video format can be compressed, but MKV is like the equivalent of what FLAC is, if you don't convert or rip the video into a smaller resolution or to fit a smaller footprint. When I rip my Blurays, the average size of one is anywhere from 15-40 GBs depending on length. But if you're converting a 1.6GB file to something and the file gets bigger, then you're generally losing quality. I'm not as familiar with MP4, though, and that could just be a normal thing, but that doesn't make sense (to me).


----------



## wierdo124

MKV and MP4 are basically the same thing. Both H.264.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> MKV and MP4 are basically the same thing. Both H.264.


But am I wrong in my logic? I thought it would be similar to how audio is. I see it as like having an MP3 or AAC encoded in 128 kbps and then upconverting it to 192 or 256, etc. Am I correct to assume this?


----------



## KSIMP88

Meh. I believe the age-old ruling of if it takes more space, it's likely better quality.


----------



## wierdo124

Didn't really follow your logic. MP4 and MKV are just containers. You can remux between the two without actually encoding anything.

Then m4v and mp4 are identical and you can just change the file extension between the two, makes no difference.


----------



## KSIMP88

Anyone else have issues charging their nexus? Here's mine, copied from XDA forums.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2303386
I bought a nexus online and it charged with factory settings. I have since unlocked the bootloader and rooted. Now my nexus 7 only charges when it is turned off when I use my 2 Amp chargers. I don't understand. Here's the weirdest part, my bionic charger works on the nexus 7 when turned on. Yeah. 850 mAh. What the fek?


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Anyone else have issues charging their nexus? Here's mine, copied from XDA forums.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2303386
> I bought a nexus online and it charged with factory settings. I have since unlocked the bootloader and rooted. Now my nexus 7 only charges when it is turned off when I use my 2 Amp chargers. I don't understand. Here's the weirdest part, my bionic charger works on the nexus 7 when turned on. Yeah. 850 mAh. What the fek?


Its a known issue. Mine won't charge unless off and won't connect to any pc via adb. Usb-otg cables still work for me though. If you'll look you'll find my thread on xda with the same complaints. My username there is mnorton1228.

Edit: here's my thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2018558


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Didn't really follow your logic. *MP4 and MKV are just containers.* You can remux between the two without actually encoding anything.
> 
> Then m4v and mp4 are identical and you can just change the file extension between the two, makes no difference.


Decent bit rate and your good. I handbrake our Blu Rays down to 720p files about 2 GB and they are perfect for the N7 coming off of a flash drive.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Didn't really follow your logic. MP4 and MKV are just containers. You can remux between the two without actually encoding anything.
> 
> Then m4v and mp4 are identical and you can just change the file extension between the two, makes no difference.


Ah, I see then. That makes more sense, and gives me some clarity on that 







.


----------



## wierdo124

I do'nt know everything about formats but I'm fairly knowledgeable







I'm sure plenty of people on OCN know far more than that.

H264 (AKA X264)(mkvs, mp4s etc) videos have more compression though and almost always require more processing power to play than an Xvid video (avi). Heck, N7 could probably play an avi while sipping power on its companion core.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I do'nt know everything about formats but I'm fairly knowledgeable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure plenty of people on OCN know far more than that.
> 
> H264 (AKA X264)(mkvs, mp4s etc) videos have more compression though and almost always require more processing power to play than an Xvid video (avi). Heck, N7 could probably play an avi while sipping power on its companion core.


Technically, you can have MPEG-4 Part 2 (SP/ASP) such as DivX and Xvid in MKV and MP4 containers. Indeed, early iPod MP4 videos just used MPEG-4 SP. AVI is also just a container and can hold MPEG-4 Part 10 (AVC/H.264) although variable framerate support can make things tricky. H.264 uses more efficient compression compared to DivX/Xvid so at a given bitrate/file size, the H.264 video will look better compared to DivX/Xvid.

Of course there are various encoding profiles and options for H.264 and most devices have dedicated hardware video decode processors because the wimpy ARM CPU on these things wouldn't be able to handle H.264 playback otherwise. That's also part of the reason why tablets can't play everything a PC using a software decoder is able to. If the hardware decoder can't support a particular profile/option (e.g. Hi10p), that's usually it. You're unlikely to be able to fall back to software decoding as there's just not enough processing power.

@pez
MKV and FLAC aren't really equivalent. FLAC = Free Lossless Audio Codec. It's actually both container and codec. MKV is just a container and can have multiple streams stored in it including H.264, Xvid, FLAC, DTS, AC3, subtitles, fonts, etc.


----------



## $ilent

Front page updated! 1st June 2013.


----------



## KSIMP88

Awesomeness.


----------



## Mudfrog

I tried the MP4 layout that was mentioned above and it kept my file size right around 1.6GB, this is what the MKV was. I played around with it and it seems the biggest difference was in the audio quality, once I lowered the quality the file size went down.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Technically, you can have MPEG-4 Part 2 (SP/ASP) such as DivX and Xvid in MKV and MP4 containers. Indeed, early iPod MP4 videos just used MPEG-4 SP. AVI is also just a container and can hold MPEG-4 Part 10 (AVC/H.264) although variable framerate support can make things tricky. H.264 uses more efficient compression compared to DivX/Xvid so at a given bitrate/file size, the H.264 video will look better compared to DivX/Xvid.
> 
> Of course there are various encoding profiles and options for H.264 and most devices have dedicated hardware video decode processors because the wimpy ARM CPU on these things wouldn't be able to handle H.264 playback otherwise. That's also part of the reason why tablets can't play everything a PC using a software decoder is able to. If the hardware decoder can't support a particular profile/option (e.g. Hi10p), that's usually it. You're unlikely to be able to fall back to software decoding as there's just not enough processing power.
> 
> @pez
> MKV and FLAC aren't really equivalent. FLAC = Free Lossless Audio Codec. It's actually both container and codec. MKV is just a container and can have multiple streams stored in it including H.264, Xvid, FLAC, DTS, AC3, subtitles, fonts, etc.


That actually makes a lot of sense







. I should have come to that conclusion considering how many of my Blurays I've ripped







.


----------



## Kaneda13

Just picked up my 16GB Nexus 7 this weekend at Staples for $129.99


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Just picked up my 16GB Nexus 7 this weekend at Staples for $129.99


*Very nice!* I got my 32GB for $165ish off Fleabay new.








Now's the time to buy


----------



## andyroo89

looking forward to the new nexus 7


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Mee too! Might be a Christmas gift. Lol. What u guys think I could sell a nexu$ 7 for? Mines in good condition, it has a nick in the side of the tablet but I'll fix that with epoxy and you'll never see. Screen has no scratches and I've never left it in a hot car to kill the battery.

Hopefully the new nexus 7 is way faster

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lightsout

Go to swappa and see what they are going for


----------



## Bonkers

I plan on mounting my nexus in my car permanently when ever I get the new nexus and a new car lol. Should be a pretty epic little project. Plan on using sugru and magnets to do it. That way if I do want to remove it I can.


----------



## Infinite Jest

If the next Nexus 7 is at least 1080p with a nice quality panel, I may replace my iPad with one (provided the size works well for textbooks and PDFs). iOS is too damned boring.


----------



## Droogie

Is it even certain that there will be a new Nexus 7? If so, is there a date?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Is it even certain that there will be a new Nexus 7? If so, is there a date?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Get with the times geez!









http://androidcommunity.com/asus-rep-leaks-new-nexus-7-specs-and-release-date-20130701/
Quote:


> - 7-inch LED display with 1980 x 1200 resolution
> - Qualcomm Snapdragon 600
> - 2GB of RAM
> - 32GB of internal storage
> - 5 megapixel rear, 1.2 megapixel front cameras
> - Android 4.3
> - 4,000 mAh battery
> - WiFi N, Bluetooth 4.0 and NFC
> - 4G LTE


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Get with the times geez!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://androidcommunity.com/asus-rep-leaks-new-nexus-7-specs-and-release-date-20130701/


Leaks =/= confirmation.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Leaks =/= confirmation.


More then likely true though. I don't know why people continue to say this when we get leaks all the time that are solid and hold true. The specs aren't even that mind blowing at that. Basically the same internals as an S4 with a higher resolution and bigger battery. Even if the specs aren't completely true with what the leak was we also know that those are about the minimum we can expect so. I think it's something to look forward to.


----------



## Droogie

If the specs are true, I'll be getting one. I love the Nexus 10, but I could never justify $500 for a tablet.


----------



## Bonkers

Me either. I use my phone and desktop a million times more then my tablet. The tablet is nice to have for reading documents, books, and just messing around on. As mentioned above I'll be decomishining mine to the car before its all said and done. Would be lovely to get a verizon version of the new nexus 7 to put in the car though with the LTE lol.

We will just have to wait and see. I think logically they have to release a new tablet whether it is this year or next year. The current generation is beginning to be dated and the Tegra 3 just isn't up to snuff anymore. I fully believe that you'll be able to spend 2-300$ and have quite the little powerhouse when the new Nexus comes out.

I'm personally very ready for when they perfect the tablets with the docks so that we can have two form factors in one. Specifically like the Samsung Ativ Q. Which lets you dual boot Android and Windows simultaneously.


----------



## Robilar

What they need to do is narrow the side bezels on the Nexus 7. This is flat out one of my favorite features of the IPad Mini. Samsung was quick to follow suit with the Tab 3 - 8.0 as well.

You not only get more screen real estate without increasing the size of the tablet but it also makes reading a much more natural experience, giving a wider page area. When you read on a standard format 7" tablet with a wide ratio, it is narrower than a paperback to begin with. Add in the natural margins that reader apps create and you end up with a very narrow page. Try reading on a Mini and compare it to any other 7" tablet. The difference is immediately noticeable.

Apple also finally has a decent reading app. Until recently Stanza was pretty much it and it is very dated. Android has numerous, fantastic reading apps.

Both of these tablets are lighter and thinner than the Nexus 7 despite being an inch bigger.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/tab_zps704a5b60.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/mini_zps8c98a80b.jpg.html


----------



## Droogie

I hope it does come out. I'm eligible for an upgrade on my phone, as I'm still stuck with the Galaxy Nexus, but I can't justify $600 for an S4 right now (I have to pay full price to keep my unlimited data plan), so I'm hoping the new Nexus 7 comes out real soon at a good price.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I hope it does come out. I'm eligible for an upgrade on my phone, as I'm still stuck with the Galaxy Nexus, but I can't justify $600 for an S4 right now (I have to pay full price to keep my unlimited data plan), so I'm hoping the new Nexus 7 comes out real soon at a good price.


Verizon = full price or lose unlimited data
AT&T = upgrade and keep unlimited data (I did it from iPhone 3gs to Galaxy Note)


----------



## lightsout

Yah my wife already upgraded and lost her unlimited, we have three lines on staggered upgrade dates so its hard to get everyone off contract and bail. I love my galaxy nexus and the awesome rom support it still has but I have been wanting something new for a while.

Going to try and get something used but then you get know warranty through verizon, (and I dont want another bill rather just include it in the bill)


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I hope it does come out. I'm eligible for an upgrade on my phone, as I'm still stuck with the Galaxy Nexus, but I can't justify $600 for an S4 right now (I have to pay full price to keep my unlimited data plan), so I'm hoping the new Nexus 7 comes out real soon at a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> Verizon = full price or lose unlimited data
> AT&T = upgrade and keep unlimited data (I did it from iPhone 3gs to Galaxy Note)
Click to expand...

I will never use AT&T again. I was with them before Verizon. Worst customer service I've ever seen, and the service in general is terrible.

Put it this way... My sister worked for them and didn't use them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I will never use AT&T again. I was with them before Verizon. Worst customer service I've ever seen, and the service in general is terrible.
> 
> Put it this way... My sister worked for them and didn't use them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Off topic a little but check out swappa and look into the DNA. I took advantage of the free DNA giveaway and the phone is amazing. Check out XDA to see the community. You can find them used for sub 300$ at times and it really is an amazing phone.


----------



## CravinR1

I spent $500 on ebay for a Galaxy Note 2 with 2 otterboxes, 2 samsung flip cases, + 3 generic cases + other extras for my Verizon account and have been very happy with it so far


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I spent $500 on ebay for a Galaxy Note 2 with 2 otterboxes, 2 samsung flip cases, + 3 generic cases + other extras for my Verizon account and have been very happy with it so far


Psh everyone knows 1080p is where it's at!







I love this phone. I get great battery life and it's the most responsive phone I've used. I really can't wait for the new Nexus 7 because I'm gonna compare everything to my phone and expect anything new to be just as snappy.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> What they need to do is narrow the side bezels on the Nexus 7. This is flat out one of my favorite features of the IPad Mini. Samsung was quick to follow suit with the Tab 3 - 8.0 as well.
> 
> You not only get more screen real estate without increasing the size of the tablet but it also makes reading a much more natural experience, giving a wider page area. When you read on a standard format 7" tablet with a wide ratio, it is narrower than a paperback to begin with. Add in the natural margins that reader apps create and you end up with a very narrow page. Try reading on a Mini and compare it to any other 7" tablet. The difference is immediately noticeable.
> 
> Apple also finally has a decent reading app. Until recently Stanza was pretty much it and it is very dated. Android has numerous, fantastic reading apps.
> 
> Both of these tablets are lighter and thinner than the Nexus 7 despite being an inch bigger.
> 
> SNIP PICS OF TAB 3 8.0 AND IPAD MINI


And HOW much do they cost, again? Last I checked $299 and $329 for the 16GB versions. The Nexus 7 has Tegra 3. And it's only $249 for the 32GB, not to mention pretty much a DEV device.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> And HOW much do they cost, again? Last I checked $299 and $329 for the 16GB versions. The Nexus 7 has Tegra 3. And it's only $249 for the 32GB, not to mention pretty much a *DEV device*.


You mean app development device?


----------



## KSIMP88

Whatever. point is, 0 bloatware.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> And HOW much do they cost, again? Last I checked $299 and $329 for the 16GB versions. The Nexus 7 has Tegra 3. And it's only $249 for the 32GB, not to mention pretty much a DEV device.


Rather than the Nexus 7, I'd actually recommend looking into the Hisense Sero 7 Pro ($150) if you've got a Walmart nearby. It has Tegra 3 same as the Nexus 7 but has microSD slot and HDMI-out. With how cheap it is, it's only a matter of time until there's a bunch of AOSP ROMs for it.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> And HOW much do they cost, again? Last I checked $299 and $329 for the 16GB versions. The Nexus 7 has Tegra 3. And it's only $249 for the 32GB, not to mention pretty much a DEV device.


So what? How exactly are you comparing 8" tablets to 7" tablets? Not to mention, a fast dual core chip is in some cases faster than a Tegra 3 quad core...

Also $250 for a 32GB Nexus 7? How about $340 for an 80GB Samsung 8.0? Pick up a $40 64GB micro SD card and away you go. Plus both the Samsung 8 and the Mini have HDMI out via external adapters, and the Mini has a far superior battery life to the Nexus 7 (no word on the Samsung 8 battery yet).

I've had both Nexus 7 and a Mini at the same time. Unless you are a hardcore Android gamer, the Mini is a far superior experience. The extra $60 is worth the bigger screen, better battery, lighter weight and HDMI out (Which is awesome).

They are not apples to apples comparisons. Also if you read my post correctly you may have realized that I was suggesting what Google should be doing with the new iteration of the Nexus 7 (in other words copy the competitors best features), not advocating buying the Mini or Samsung 8 over the Nexus 7.

And btw, the Mini is selling for $309, not $329


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So what? How exactly are you comparing 8" tablets to 7" tablets? Not to mention, a fast dual core chip is in some cases faster than a Tegra 3 quad core...
> 
> Also $250 for a 32GB Nexus 7? How about $340 for an 80GB Samsung 8.0? Pick up a $40 64GB micro SD card and away you go. Plus both the Samsung 8 and the Mini have HDMI out via external adapters, and the Mini has a far superior battery life to the Nexus 7 (no word on the Samsung 8 battery yet).
> 
> I've had both Nexus 7 and a Mini at the same time. Unless you are a hardcore Android gamer, the Mini is a far superior experience. The extra $60 is worth the bigger screen, better battery, lighter weight and HDMI out (Which is awesome).
> 
> They are not *apples* to apples comparisons. Also if you read my post correctly you may have realized that I was suggesting what Google should be doing with the new iteration of the Nexus 7 (in other words copy the competitors best features), not advocating buying the Mini or Samsung 8 over the Nexus 7.
> 
> And btw, the Mini is selling for *$309, not $329*


I understand what your focus was, but I also didn't want to let the seemingly anti Nexus 7 comment slide. And It's $329 at our walmart. We're not comparing Apples to Apples, I know. It's Apples to Androids. HA


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So what? How exactly are you comparing 8" tablets to 7" tablets? Not to mention, a fast dual core chip is in some cases faster than a Tegra 3 quad core...
> 
> Also $250 for a 32GB Nexus 7? How about $340 for an 80GB Samsung 8.0? Pick up a $40 64GB micro SD card and away you go. Plus both the Samsung 8 and the Mini have HDMI out via external adapters, and the Mini has a far superior battery life to the Nexus 7 (no word on the Samsung 8 battery yet).
> 
> I've had both Nexus 7 and a Mini at the same time. Unless you are a hardcore Android gamer, the Mini is a far superior experience. The extra $60 is worth the bigger screen, better battery, lighter weight and HDMI out (Which is awesome).
> 
> They are not *apples* to apples comparisons. Also if you read my post correctly you may have realized that I was suggesting what Google should be doing with the new iteration of the Nexus 7 (in other words copy the competitors best features), not advocating buying the Mini or Samsung 8 over the Nexus 7.
> 
> And btw, the Mini is selling for *$309, not $329*


I understand what your focus was, but I also didn't want to let the seemingly anti Nexus 7 comment slide. And It's $329 at our walmart. We're not comparing Apples to Apples, I know. It's Apples to Androids. HA


----------



## Robilar

Get them to price match. It is $309 everywhere else.


----------



## CravinR1

Robilar notorious Nexus basher and iPad promoter. lol and when I said that a few weeks ago he had no idea why I said he was biased.


----------



## FurryPaws

Isn't the Nexus 7-2 supposedly being announced in the next couple o' days?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Robilar notorious Nexus basher and iPad promoter. lol and when I said that a few weeks ago he had no idea why I said he was biased.


And you follow me around the forum with insults... Grow up.

I was offering suggestions as to what would make the Nexus 7 - 2 ideal. Try reading my original post.

I have more Android tablets than Apple tablets currently on hand. I'm not a huge fan of the Nexus 7 but it is a good tablet for the price.

Now feel free to misinterpret my comments further. Oh and for the record, my 12 year old daughter uses "lol"....


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurryPaws*
> 
> Isn't the Nexus 7-2 supposedly being announced in the next couple o' days?


Supposedly sometime this summer. We will just have to wait and see! I wish I could get one but I've got a ton more goodies I already want that is totalling around 1k already. Doubt I could sway my fiance to let me get a new tablet too


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> If the specs are true, I'll be getting one. I love the Nexus 10, but I could never justify $500 for a tablet.


Just picked up one today...my off-topic-ness of my impressions below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> What they need to do is narrow the side bezels on the Nexus 7. This is flat out one of my favorite features of the IPad Mini. Samsung was quick to follow suit with the Tab 3 - 8.0 as well.
> 
> You not only get more screen real estate without increasing the size of the tablet but it also makes reading a much more natural experience, giving a wider page area. When you read on a standard format 7" tablet with a wide ratio, it is narrower than a paperback to begin with. Add in the natural margins that reader apps create and you end up with a very narrow page. Try reading on a Mini and compare it to any other 7" tablet. The difference is immediately noticeable.
> 
> Apple also finally has a decent reading app. Until recently Stanza was pretty much it and it is very dated. Android has numerous, fantastic reading apps.
> 
> Both of these tablets are lighter and thinner than the Nexus 7 despite being an inch bigger.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/tab_zps704a5b60.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/mini_zps8c98a80b.jpg.html


I went into Best Buy yesterday and tried both the 8 and 10.1. Both very fast, and impressive, TBH, but I'm just not a fan of the stock Samsung interface (is it still referred to as TouchWiz?). Both fast devices, and both probably equally capable of being rooted and ROM'ed, but the buttons are the other thing that get me. The 8" was fine, though I'm still not happy with Samsung's wonky button placement--whatever. The 10.1 however put the buttons on bottom in landscape mode. Sure, I'd never use the device in portrait often, but I think Google has been doing it right by making it software-matched to the orientation of the screen. Purely my opinion of course, but it is why I ultimately picked up the Nexus 10 today. A fantastic device. It proves Samsung knows how to put a device together with some serious power underneath the hood. Small things make me happy about this purchase, and confuse me as to why not all of these have been carried over to their newest iteration of devices. Three of these consist of front-facing stereo speakers, Woflson DAC (the new series may have these, but I can't find anything of it yet--obviously it's too soon to be factual), and this monster resolution which contributes to a very very stunning display. The T3s 10.1 inch 1280x800 resolution display still looked great, but the Nexus 10 is purely a joy as far as the screen. People will tell you it's fantastic and all that jazz, but it's something you don't truly appreciate until you see it in person. The 4.2.2 update seemingly fixed all of the hiccups I was having on plain-Jane 4.2.

I say that to say this:

I hope that whoever is making the new Nexus 7 (not sure if it's confirmed, and if so, who) takes these things and puts them into fruition with the next device. The new rumored resolution exceeds the pixel density of the Nexus 10 already, so it would be nice to see at least another one of the features on that list like a better DAC. Although it looks to be a Snapdragon DAC, they can do it one better by shielding it properly and getting rid of the interference under the hood that gives the current Nexus 7's audio performance a bad name.

Moreso back onto topic; Robilar...

What Android apps do you recommend for eBooks? I have a couple through the Play Store, but I have some that are just sitting on my comp in .epub, too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah my wife already upgraded and lost her unlimited, we have three lines on staggered upgrade dates so its hard to get everyone off contract and bail. I love my galaxy nexus and the awesome rom support it still has but I have been wanting something new for a while.
> 
> Going to try and get something used but then you get know warranty through verizon, (and I dont want another bill rather just include it in the bill)


Verizon literally ruined that phone. Even after rooting mine and putting a ROM on it, it's still got the battery life of a 90's boom box with 8 D batteries. Another thing that made it the final straw for me was audio experience...this may have changed since with some improvements in the kernels and ROMs in general, but I got way too much clipping outside of the stock music app. It would have been fine, but considering how much I use Spotify, it was ridiculous. I may have to scour through some of the recent ROMs and Kernels to see if this is mentioned as an improvement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I will never use AT&T again. I was with them before Verizon. Worst customer service I've ever seen, and the service in general is terrible.
> 
> Put it this way... My sister worked for them and didn't use them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


It's nearly the opposite here, though Verizon has picked up the pace in mine and surrounding areas. We actually got LTE fairly fast. Makes sense considering their awful 3G speeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> And you follow me around the forum with insults... Grow up.
> 
> I was offering suggestions as to what would make the Nexus 7 - 2 ideal. Try reading my original post.
> 
> I have more Android tablets than Apple tablets currently on hand. I'm not a huge fan of the Nexus 7 but it is a good tablet for the price.
> 
> Now feel free to misinterpret my comments further. Oh and for the record, my 12 year old daughter uses "lol"....


*slow clap*

Please don't let the downers get to you. I really appreciate and respect your opinions around here. Truthfully, I wish there were a lot more like you.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What Android apps do you recommend for eBooks? I have a couple through the Play Store, but I have some that are just sitting on my comp in .epub, too.


Android: Mantano Reader Premium
iOS (iPad-only for now): Marvin

Those are the best readers I've bought for the above platforms.


----------



## Robilar

I like Coolreader as well. It is excellent at sorting series metadata (Mantano is good too). Once you get over 1000 books, it's pretty handy. Always liked Aldiko as well except it does not capture series metadata from Calibre.

As Rui noted, Marvin is the best for IOS currently replacing the good but outdated Stanza. It is constantly improving (bi weekly updates).


----------



## Droogie

They need to hurry up and come out with something.







I could never live with the 1200x800 resolution of most tablets now that I've played with a Nexus 10. If the new 7 is 1920x1200 or 1080, that would be awesome. I just really need a tablet right now, but there's nothing being offered with a good screen in my price range ($300ish). I won't use an iPad, as I have a deep loathing for the company, and iOS in general.

It's really frustrating that they haven't said anything about this or Android 4.3.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What Android apps do you recommend for eBooks? I have a couple through the Play Store, but I have some that are just sitting on my comp in .epub, too.


Mantano Premium if you get really finicky with your epub's CSS. Google Play Reader if you couldn't care less.


----------



## lightsout

I like moon reader


----------



## pez

I don't read often enough, nor do I have so many ebooks that tagging info has to be perfect for. I will try your suggestions, though. Thanks guys .


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I like moon reader


+1 and I use perfect viewer for my comics.


----------



## Droogie

What's the best pdf reader? I haven't found one for my phone that I'm totally happy with yet. They're all pretty clunky, Whatever tablet I get will probably be used heavily for this purpose.


----------



## CravinR1

Most ebook readers will also open pdf


----------



## TLCH723

So anyone is trading in the old one for the new one??


----------



## mtbiker033

I watched the live stream of the google event today and the new nexus 7 is very impressive, I definitely would like to get one but I need to sell the one I own first!


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> So anyone is trading in the old one for the new one??


How about buy the new version while still keeping the old model?


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'm thinking of selling my iPad mini and using the money to buy the new Nexus 7. Good idea or bad idea? I mainly use the mini for mobile media consumption / internet browsing / some school work. Has the tablet app selection increased recently on Google Play?

Thanks


----------



## Robilar

Why don't you wait for reviews before switching? The new Nexus is undoubtably the more powerful device but the Mini has a larger screen (and wider, even more important) and I expect will continue to have a much superior battery life. It is hard to compare IOS and Android games apples to apples as IOS games are better optimized and of course a larger selection.

I had the old Nexus 7 and have a pair of Mini's (and the new Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8.0) and none of them are slow for what they are used for.

Now if the new Nexus 7 had a Micro SD slot (like the Samsung) it would be a no brainer...


----------



## crazyg0od33

Oh for sure ill wait on reviews. Not really huge into mobile gaming aside from my vita, I just recalled that android tablets had a very lacking tablet app selection in general.

I also figured that this would integrate better into my mobile experience since I'm getting an android phone to replace my iPhone.


----------



## Robilar

Three things I stated the Nexus 7 should have:

- Narrow side bezels (IPad Mini, Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 - 8.0) Makes a big difference in reading and in tablet ergonomics.

- HDMI out (IPad Mini, Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 - 8.0). This is on pretty much every other tablet. Great for running video to a tv or monitor or sharing pics, internet etc.

- Micro SD slot (Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 - 8.0). Again Google decides to forego a feature that makes the tablet experience that much better. Apple is no better in this regard. Now someone is going to jump on and ramble on about how amazing it is to have an OTG adapter hang off the bottom of your tablet so that a feature that is built in to many tablets (the Toshiba AT270 for example) can be emulated.

Google had a chance here to kick Samsung and Apple to the curb (and could have raised their price by adding HDMI out and a Micro SD slot with no issue).


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> - Micro SD slot (Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 - 8.0). Again Google decides to forego a feature that makes the tablet experience that much better. Apple is no better in this regard. Now someone is going to jump on and ramble on about how amazing it is to have an OTG adapter hang off the bottom of your tablet so that a feature that is built in to many tablets (the Toshiba AT270 for example) can be emulated.


From memory, even the HTC Nexus One didn't have a microSD slot. Much like Apple, I really don't see Google adding this feature to their devices. However, I do hope we start seeing Google Edition tablets ala-HTC One and Samsung Galaxy S4. A Google Edition tablet should offer the best of both worlds. I'd sure love to get my hands on a water-resistant Sony Xperia Tablet Z, Google Edition.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> So anyone is trading in the old one for the new one??


If there is a trade-in program I will if not I will sell my cyanogen mod one, or keep it.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> From memory, even the HTC Nexus One didn't have a microSD slot. Much like Apple, I really don't see Google adding this feature to their devices. However, I do hope we start seeing Google Edition tablets ala-HTC One and Samsung Galaxy S4. A Google Edition tablet should offer the best of both worlds. I'd sure love to get my hands on a water-resistant Sony Xperia Tablet Z, Google Edition.


I agree with you. I just find it ironic that Samsung, Asus, Acer, Toshiba and Sony (to name a few) add in a Micro SD slot while Google goes out of it's way to avoid it (despite having tablets built by Asus and Samsung







)


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> From memory, even the HTC Nexus One didn't have a microSD slot. Much like Apple, I really don't see Google adding this feature to their devices. However, I do hope we start seeing Google Edition tablets ala-HTC One and Samsung Galaxy S4. A Google Edition tablet should offer the best of both worlds. I'd sure love to get my hands on a water-resistant Sony Xperia Tablet Z, Google Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you. I just find it ironic that Samsung, Asus, Acer, Toshiba and Sony (to name a few) add in a Micro SD slot while Google goes out of it's way to avoid it (despite having tablets built by Asus and Samsung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

It's been said before why, they don't, they haven't ever, they never will, so why keep on about it. It's not new news, if one doesn't like a no sd card slot on a device, move along.

http://m.androidcentral.com/why-nexus-devices-have-no-sd-card

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> - HDMI out (IPad Mini, Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 - 8.0). This is on pretty much every other tablet. Great for running video to a tv or monitor or sharing pics, internet etc.
> 
> Google had a chance here to kick Samsung and Apple to the curb (and could have raised their price by *adding HDMI out* and a Micro SD slot with no issue).


Quote:


> Mobility DisplayPort, also known as MyDP or *SlimPort*, has been released in June 2012. It uses a micro-USB connector and passive cables to support DisplayPort, *HDMI* and VGA connectivity from mobile devices to external displays.[24] The first product to use MyDP is Google Nexus 4 smartphone.[25]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SlimPort#MyDP

It is also on the new 7. Scroll down to tech specs: https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_16gb_2013&hl=en


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I'll be posting my nexus 7 for sale here on ocn tomorrow. Can't wait for the new one! I've babied this. N7, can't wait for the newest and greatest!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SlimPort#MyDP
> 
> It is also on the new 7. Scroll down to tech specs: https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_16gb_2013&hl=en


I wasn't aware of that, good news then.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> It's been said before why, they don't, they haven't ever, they never will, so why keep on about it. It's not new news, if one doesn't like a no sd card slot on a device, move along.
> 
> http://m.androidcentral.com/why-nexus-devices-have-no-sd-card
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


You are absolutely right. Why would we the buyers ever post anywhere about features we would like to see on devices we plan to buy? The manufacturers must be psychic!!!

Funny how I was reading about the new Xbox console (not something I would ever buy but interesting to read about). Did they not change it's feature set because of the public uproar? Imagine if we all just sat back and said nothing...

Moving along now


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> It's been said before why, they don't, they haven't ever, they never will, so why keep on about it. It's not new news, if one doesn't like a no sd card slot on a device, move along.
> 
> http://m.androidcentral.com/why-nexus-devices-have-no-sd-card
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right. Why would we the buyers ever post anywhere about features we would like to see on devices we plan to buy? The manufacturers must be psychic!!!
> 
> Funny how I was reading about the new Xbox console (not something I would ever buy but interesting to read about). Did they not change it's feature set because of the public uproar? Imagine if we all just sat back and said nothing...
> 
> Moving along now
Click to expand...

And Microsoft doesn't have a backbone, or a set of balls to follow through. Google didn't come up with this overnight, it's been this way since the first nexus was introduced years ago. Not everyone cares about an sd card, I used to and I got over it very quickly. If you don't like the options buy another phone, like the gs4 or the one, whatever you want.
I don't see anyone moaning and groaning about Apple, they've never had an sd slot in any of their products. So don't choose one company to complain about when another is doing the same thing.

Now what people can gripe about is getting Google to put more storage in the phone's they make.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## wierdo124

I'll be picking up a new N7 on launch day for sure. SlimPort is good enough reason for me...let alone the dog that is Tegra 3. Will never own another Tegra device again. My Snapdragon GS3 is still plenty fast, aged WAY better than the crap Nvidia SOC.


----------



## exzacklyright

What are the pros of slimport?

How much are you guys going to try and get for your last year nexus 7?

I don't even know if it's worth upgrading. I know the nexus 7 has cheap NAND storage but still. It's selling for just $120 on swappa.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

When is 4.3 coming out? Thought it was supposed to be out yesterday...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> When is 4.3 coming out? Thought it was supposed to be out yesterday...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


If yo u have thw first generation nexus 7 (8gb or the 16gb)


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> If yo u have thw first generation nexus 7 (8gb or the 16gb)


I have the first generation Nexus 7 16GB (first batch shipped, I think) and when I checked this morning, still no update.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> I have the first generation Nexus 7 16GB (first batch shipped, I think) and when I checked this morning, still no update.


Did you have it manually check?


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Did you have it manually check?


Yep. Twice last night and once this morning.


----------



## valtopps

I just bought a used nexus 7 8gb on ebay tonight. so theres a new one coming out I see, oh well.
these come with 4.1 you can upgrade it to 4.3 ?


----------



## crazyg0od33

its a nexus so you should be able to


----------



## pez

Have you guys tried the 'Google Services Framework' trick?


----------



## Deadite

Just ordered the new Nexus 7 from Amazon and should be here on Monday if anyone has been waiting to order.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Just got my email to order, its not updated on Google to order yet...hurry up!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Just got my email to order, its not updated on Google to order yet...hurry up!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


It's up now.

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_16gb_2013


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Have you guys tried the 'Google Services Framework' trick?


Last time I did that on my Nexus 4 it broke my GPS in Google Maps and I had to reset the phone. Didn't notice it was not working until I was out and needed it.


----------



## theturbofd

just an FYI you guys can pick up at best buy right now. All the best buy locations near me have it in stock and are selling it.


----------



## exzacklyright

are you guys all selling your old nexus 7's?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> are you guys all selling your old nexus 7's?


I am considering it, I have a wifi 16gb not sure what the appraisal should be


----------



## Droogie

Oh man. I want one. $229 for the 16gb id iffy though. I might wait for a deal or something.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I am considering it, I have a wifi 16gb not sure what the appraisal should be


I think they're only selling for ~$130ish

http://swappa.com/buy/nexus-7-wifi/us


----------



## ACHILEE5

My "old" Nexus 7 got an update today, Android 4.3








And my phone just got Jellybean last week too. Which I wasn't expecting to ever happen








It's like a new phone, but the nexus looks the same!


----------



## crazyg0od33

ipad mini is on ebay


----------



## TLCH723

http://www.dealmoon.com/199-New-Google-Nexus-7-inch-Tablet-with-16GB-Memory/260071.html

This is the best deal i have seen.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> http://www.dealmoon.com/199-New-Google-Nexus-7-inch-Tablet-with-16GB-Memory/260071.html
> 
> This is the best deal i have seen.


Looks real sketch...the website.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> My "old" Nexus 7 got an update today, Android 4.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my phone just got Jellybean last week too. Which I wasn't expecting to ever happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a new phone, but the nexus looks the same!


How? I just checked mine twice and even rebooted, nothing....hmm so weird.

I'll have my new nexus on tuesday

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Looks real sketch...the website.


Staples or the deal website?
I provided the link to the deal website to show how to get the 30 dollars coupon code.
You are buying directly from staples so nothing sketch about that.
btw, staples is out of stock.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Looks real sketch...the website.
> 
> 
> 
> Staples or the deal website?
> I provided the link to the deal website to show how to get the 30 dollars coupon code.
> You are buying directly from staples so nothing sketch about that.
> btw, staples is out of stock.
Click to expand...

Oh I didn't see the staples....I thought you bought it directly from them.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> My "old" Nexus 7 got an update today, Android 4.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my phone just got Jellybean last week too. Which I wasn't expecting to ever happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a new phone, but the nexus looks the same!
> 
> 
> 
> How? I just checked mine twice and even rebooted, nothing....hmm so weird.
> 
> I'll have my new nexus on tuesday
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

I just happened to notice a notification saying an update was ready


----------



## Gogreen901

I write this on the new nexus 7. Its very slick. I'll post some proof pics in a minute.


----------



## Gogreen901

I should probably mention that if you live near a best buy, you can probably buy one right now too. They seem to have gotten the shipments in early and are selling them now.





If you guys want to know anything about it just ask, I'll do my best to answer it.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

How's the build quality? I heard it might be a tad plasticy. I get mine on Tuesday, can't wait

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogreen901

The only thing I have to compare it to really It the family iPad. Its definitely not aluminum backed, but it feels good, especially the way the glass rolls off the sides and is nearly seem less with the back. It definitely feels good in the hand despite its lack of weight.


----------



## wierdo124

Got mine yesterday from GameStop. Excellent unit. Much better build quality than mk1 N7s...stupid fast too.


----------



## FurryPaws

Seems like one of the rare occasions when it pays to be from the US.

Guess we Europeans have to wait for it a couple of weeks.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

It'll be interesting to see how the over clocking of the tablet comes along. People are saying its a lower binned s4 600 relabeled the s4 pro....so id imagine we could easily see 1.6-1.9 GHz over clocks on it with no problem. I just wonder what that would do to the battery life. Also it looks like the processor isn't covered by anything, looks like a normal memory chip. I wonder what mods will come out for this puppy on the insides for better over clocking....

All that aside, I can't wait to see how bright this new screen is and how sharp. Also, hopefully the tablet doesn't 'need' over clocking....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogreen901

I can assure you this thing is fast, even without the over clock. From what I understand the addition of open GL in the 4.3 update is partially to blame for that though.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how the over clocking of the tablet comes along. People are saying its a lower binned s4 600 relabeled the s4 pro....so id imagine we could easily see 1.6-1.9 GHz over clocks on it with no problem. I just wonder what that would do to the battery life. Also it looks like the processor isn't covered by anything, looks like a normal memory chip. I wonder what mods will come out for this puppy on the insides for better over clocking....
> 
> All that aside, I can't wait to see how bright this new screen is and how sharp. Also, *hopefully the tablet doesn't 'need' over clocking....*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


We will still oc it... FOR SCIENCE


----------



## Cakewalk_S

You guys see any good new cases on amazon for the new nexus? seems they're still all for the old previous gen nexus...


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> You guys see any good new cases on amazon for the new nexus? seems they're still all for the old previous gen nexus...


^^


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> You guys see any good new cases on amazon for the new nexus? seems they're still all for the old previous gen nexus...


I am sure later this week they will bring something out to protect the nexus 7 2, especially with the back camera on it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Last time I did that on my Nexus 4 it broke my GPS in Google Maps and I had to reset the phone. Didn't notice it was not working until I was out and needed it.


Oh wow :/. That's a bust :S.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> are you guys all selling your old nexus 7's?


I just got a Nexus 10 and that thing flies...like a hot knife through butter. I'm still tempted with the new Nexus. Strange enough, with the new one's weight being closer to the iPad Mini, it makes it nicer...the Mini's weight to size ratio was stupid perfect. I'm going to wait for this update to install (came home to the notification) and play around with it a little. I put the leaked 4.3 OTA on my Galaxy Nexus and I've never seen that phone react faster in it's entire life. 4.3 is about under-the-hood stuff, but hopefully it does just that for the devices that truly need it (GNex and OG N7).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> My "old" Nexus 7 got an update today, Android 4.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my phone just got Jellybean last week too. Which I wasn't expecting to ever happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a new phone, but the nexus looks the same!


What phone?

And how are you finding 4.3 on the OG N7? Any smoother?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh wow :/. That's a bust :S.
> I just got a Nexus 10 and that thing flies...like a hot knife through butter. I'm still tempted with the new Nexus. Strange enough, with the new one's weight being closer to the iPad Mini, it makes it nicer...the Mini's weight to size ratio was stupid perfect. I'm going to wait for this update to install (came home to the notification) and play around with it a little. I put the leaked 4.3 OTA on my Galaxy Nexus and I've never seen that phone react faster in it's entire life. 4.3 is about under-the-hood stuff, but hopefully it does just that for the devices that truly need it (GNex and OG N7).
> What phone?
> 
> And how are you finding 4.3 on the OG N7? Any smoother?


I manually updated to 4.3, almost bricked my nexus...lol didnt realize it needed to be unlocked...lol its all good now. 4.3 is smoother!

The stock Asus case for the new nexus 7 looks IMHO, to be the best case for it. It might not protect it as much as some other cases, but for the form factor, looks to be the best fit...


----------



## Robilar

This is a surprise. The original Nexus 7 had a much better battery life... Engadget uses identical testing parameters on all of the tablets.

I was considering grabbing one until I saw this. I assume the higher res screen and more powerful hardware is the cause but battery life should never go backwards on a portable device.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/nexus_zpsdfa44389.jpg.html


----------



## crazyg0od33

they updated it. Many other reviews also had bad battery life with full brightness settings, as the new nexus 7 has the brightest tablet display on the market.

They said that if they did nit-for-nit comparison for battery life vs. what they did (set them to the same percent value) the number would be much extended.

So basically, you'll never need it at full brightness, and the new one may be just as bright at 70% as other tablets are at 100%


----------



## Robilar

This is what they posted. Not a definitive change. They do point out that it is a smaller battery. Even dimming the screen below their standard 50% for video loop testing will likely provide decreased battery life over the original (which had a great battery life).

Dropping brightness to say 30% for example is going to make up for a 2 1/2 hour battery deficiency?

_Since ASUS has made a considerable effort to slim down the new Nexus, we suppose it shouldn't come as much of a surprise to find that the battery is also smaller: it's been shrunk from 4,325mAh to 3,950. This was worrying at first, especially given the extra pixels that need to be lit up. In normal use, we discovered that the device could easily last us at least a day and a half, and we could certainly push it longer by being more conscious about preserving battery life. Gaming and multimedia were unfortunately different stories: we drained the battery nearly 30 percent in just one hour of playing graphically intense games like Riptide. Our video rundown test, which consists of a 1080p movie playing back on an endless loop with the display on 50 percent brightness, yielded a life of seven hours and 15 minutes, which was much poorer than last year's Nexus 7. That tablet lasted nine hours and 49 minutes in the same test.

(Update: many of our commenters have rightly pointed out that the new Nexus 7 has a much brighter display, which may lead to faster battery drain when it's set at the same percentage instead of a nit-for-nit comparison.)_


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What phone?
> 
> And how are you finding 4.3 on the OG N7? Any smoother?


Sony Experia P (bought sim free)








And the phone definitely feels better than before. And yeah, I suppose the nexus is smoother too.
But the phone was on ICS before...........

This is a good free game!
Into the Dead


----------



## crazyg0od33

i'm not sure, all I know was that engadget was the only site that said battery life wasnt great out of all of the reviews I've read.

It's also been said that this one loses almost no charge when in sleep / standby mode, which helps a lot


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Sony Experia P (bought sim free)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the phone definitely feels better than before. And yeah, I suppose the nexus is smoother too.
> But the phone was on ICS before...........
> 
> This is a good free game!
> Into the Dead


Good to hear, and I found that game recently, too. It is pretty decent







.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> i'm not sure, all I know was that engadget was the only site that said battery life wasnt great out of all of the reviews I've read.
> 
> It's also been said that this one loses almost no charge when in sleep / standby mode, which helps a lot


I'm not disputing what you are saying. I read a few other reviews as well. Mind you Engadget does the most consistent battery testing of all the sites that review tablets. The other reviews talk about casual use and sleep state, not continuous loop video playback.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

N7 just delivered...Christmas soon!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I manually updated to 4.3, almost bricked my nexus...lol didnt realize it needed to be unlocked...lol its all good now. 4.3 is smoother!
> 
> The stock Asus case for the new nexus 7 looks IMHO, to be the best case for it. It might not protect it as much as some other cases, but for the form factor, looks to be the best fit...


The premium cover looks great. Will most likely pick it up as long as the price is reasonable.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> i'm not sure, all I know was that engadget was the only site that said battery life wasnt great out of all of the reviews I've read.
> 
> It's also been said that this one loses almost no charge when in sleep / standby mode, which helps a lot
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not disputing what you are saying. I read a few other reviews as well. Mind you Engadget does the most consistent battery testing of all the sites that review tablets. The other reviews talk about casual use and sleep state, not continuous loop video playback.
Click to expand...

Which is not accurate to true use. Not a single person does that. Different CPUs and hardware respond differently to heavy usage.

Owning the new one and the old one, already i can tell you the new one has a noticeable increase in battery life.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm not disputing what you are saying. I read a few other reviews as well. Mind you Engadget does the most consistent battery testing of all the sites that review tablets. The other reviews talk about casual use and sleep state, not continuous loop video playback.


http://www.gizmag.com/new-nexus-7-review/28485/

They got 5.5 hours at 75% brightness leaving netflix on streaming until it died.

Sounds good to me, as I'm NEVER going to be streaming video nonstop for 5.5 hours


----------



## stimr2

Got mine friday from best buy and I'm quietly waiting for all the custom roms. So far I really like this little tablet. My bro has a Nexus 10 and I really liked it too. But I wanted something smaller and the new Nexus 7 is just prefect for me.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> They got 5.5 hours at 75% brightness leaving netflix on streaming until it died.
> 
> Sounds good to me, as I'm NEVER going to be streaming video nonstop for 5.5 hours


Hmm, I've actually gone through 36-hour marathon watching sessions (with the occasional bathroom break thrown in). I just switch tablets when I reach around 10-15% battery life.







microSD cards are particularly handy when watching mkv. I just move the microSD card between tablets and I'm back in business (disabling wifi on a couple of my tablets give me an extra hour or so battery life).


----------



## crazyg0od33

^^ exactly. Not only do you switch tablets, but you also arent streaming it









It'll most likely last if you're not streaming the whole time


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> http://www.gizmag.com/new-nexus-7-review/28485/
> 
> They got 5.5 hours at 75% brightness leaving netflix on streaming until it died.
> 
> Sounds good to me, as I'm NEVER going to be streaming video nonstop for 5.5 hours


I haven't seen that review. That does seem consistent though . 5.5 hours at 75% or 7 hours at 50%. I wonder if Engadget will re-run the test with the two side by side with an objective brightness match?

The point of a continuous video loop test is that it is the only consistent way to test battery life. Everyone uses tablets differently. Without a constant power draw from a single activity it would be impossible to compare battery life (other than idle state) accurately.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> ^^ exactly. Not only do you switch tablets, but you also arent streaming it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll most likely last if you're not streaming the whole time


I don't use the Nexus 7 for local video playback. MTP is wonky for me and having to constantly manage videos on the Nexus 7 is quite annoying. If I'm watching video on the Nexus 7, it's always going to be streaming (whether from LAN or online). Typically, the only stuff I watch on the Nexus 7 are Netflix, Hulu and the occasional YouTube video.


----------



## valtopps

I see there no discussion on 7 gen1 new jb 4.3 update?

I downloaded it but not sure what to do with it. anyone experienced with this update.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well first impressions...

Screen is incredible! I have a sneaky feeling that if I switch to any device, I'll feel like everything else is blurry...
I have an issue with light bleed at the top of my screen, however, I'm not sure it's bad enough to seek out a solution or RMA, but it was the #1 first thing I noticed when I turned it on...
The charger sounds like its going to explode...it makes a case fan buzz and the USB port on it and the cord is solo tight I could barely plug it in my PX...

The screen is absolutely incredible! Colors are way better, the sharpness is so good. The weight of the tablet is good to, although I got spoiled with the grippy rubber surface of the previous nexus 7... Oh and the best part, it feels like it'll definitely last into 2014 and heck maybe even 2015...the thing is fasttt
First benchmark:



Also, WiFi seems a little better, faster download speeds and appears to have a stronger signal...


----------



## valtopps

I see there no discussion on 7 gen1 new jb 4.3 update?
I downloaded it but not sure what to do with it. anyone experienced with this update.

well I got it installed. really don't see any difference, anyone notice anything. its hard for me I just got it today.
btw gen1 will last till 2015 there just as good.


----------



## wierdo124

My 2012 model hasn't pulled the 4.3 update yet. It's incrimental, you won't notice much difference.

That said, the 2012 model aged horribly, at this rate it'll be done for in another year. The new model though...that should do better. Tegra 3 didn't age NEARLY as well as Snapdragons did.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> My 2012 model hasn't pulled the 4.3 update yet. It's incrimental, you won't notice much difference.
> 
> That said, the 2012 model aged horribly, at this rate it'll be done for in another year. The new model though...that should do better. Tegra 3 didn't age NEARLY as well as Snapdragons did.


You can force the update, I did it to my n10 last night and gf moms older n7 today. Go to settings, apps/all, Google services frameworks, clear data and force stop. Then go try and update, if no update then go repeat until it works, it will work too.

tappin from the NeXus 4


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> My 2012 model hasn't pulled the 4.3 update yet. It's incrimental, you won't notice much difference.
> 
> That said, the 2012 model aged horribly, at this rate it'll be done for in another year. The new model though...that should do better. Tegra 3 didn't age NEARLY as well as Snapdragons did.
> 
> 
> 
> You can force the update, I did it to my n10 last night and gf moms older n7 today. Go to settings, apps/all, Google services frameworks, clear data and force stop. Then go try and update, if no update then go repeat until it works, it will work too.
> 
> tappin from the NeXus 4
Click to expand...

Not going to bother.. I don't intend on using the old one much anyway


----------



## valtopps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> You can force the update, I did it to my n10 last night and gf moms older n7 today. Go to settings, apps/all, Google services frameworks, clear data and force stop. Then go try and update, if no update then go repeat until it works, it will work too.
> 
> tappin from the NeXus 4


that's how I did mine, it was easy.


----------



## m98custom1212

I will be getting my nexus 7 tomorrow plan on using it for reading and emulators.


----------



## valtopps

has anyone ran into problems with 4.3 jb with mx player? it wont work anymore so I installed vplayer,, it seems to works good so far. looks like mx play needs to do so updating.


----------



## wierdo124

Yes, MX hasn't been updated to support 4.3 yet.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> has anyone ran into problems with 4.3 jb with mx player? it wont work anymore so I installed vplayer,, it seems to works good so far. looks like mx play needs to do so updating.


Spotify, Quadrant, and some other apps dont like 4.3 at all. I had to reboot my tablet to get quadrant to work again after a benchmark and spotify will randomly stop playing music or skip to a different channel completely random... I've even had chrome crash a few times with it....

Needs alot more updates to get everything back to running smooth again. I believe the update really did improve on some visual enhancements, but app designers need to update their apps with proper support...

My previous nexus case fits my new nexus...although it does seem baggy on it, it nevertheless fits.... Somethin I can use before the new case


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Yes, MX hasn't been updated to support 4.3 yet.


Guess there's a silver lining to not having received the update yet (and yes, I've even the Google Services Framework trick).


----------



## m98custom1212

Anyone found any 2nd Gen Nexus 7 covers yet?


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I haven't seen that review. That does seem consistent though . 5.5 hours at 75% or 7 hours at 50%. I wonder if Engadget will re-run the test with the two side by side with an objective brightness match?
> 
> The point of a continuous video loop test is that it is the only consistent way to test battery life. Everyone uses tablets differently. Without a constant power draw from a single activity it would be impossible to compare battery life (other than idle state) accurately.


Video loop is probably the worst possible way to test battery life. Chances are the video decoding will be handed off to a dedicated decoder or handled by the GPU, which means the CPU isn't stressed *at all*. The results would only be valid for watching video and wouldn't hold up at all for gaming or web browsing.

Also the screen on this thing is unbelievable.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> Anyone found any 2nd Gen Nexus 7 covers yet?


http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-Nexus-Official-Travel-Cover/dp/B00DY3J966/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375217167&sr=8-1&keywords=nexus+7+fhd+case

I'm lookin at that case! Not sure I want to get that or not tho....


----------



## crazyg0od33

dont get it. Check out droid-life.com

They have impressions on it. Looks like it sucks bad


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> dont get it. Check out droid-life.com
> 
> They have impressions on it. Looks like it sucks bad


Wasnt planning on it.. looked pretty cheaply made


----------



## pez

Hmm with Spotify and MX Player probles on 4.3, doesn't look like I'll be updating to it on my N10. It's working fine for my N7, though.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hmm with Spotify and MX Player probles on 4.3, doesn't look like I'll be updating to it on my N10. It's working fine for my N7, though.


spotify crashed about 15 times today at work while trying to listen...

yea that asus case looks like crap...especially from the review.

I'll be waiting on alot nicer one to come out


----------



## pez

Lol 15 times? Jesus... I usually use Spotify on my iPhone, but the Nexus 10 actually has a decent headphone out, so I've been using it a bit more for music. It does really suck that Spotify chooses to put an obviously increased amount of effort into the iOS version over the Android version.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I was hoping that the audio codecs or the audio hardware in the nexus 7 was going to be improved for at least the headphone jack, unfortunately it hasn't. Does anyone have suggestions for some eq apps that work well with headphones? The only one I tried seemed to really clip the range of audio...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I was hoping that the audio codecs or the audio hardware in the nexus 7 was going to be improved for at least the headphone jack, unfortunately it hasn't. Does anyone have suggestions for some eq apps that work well with headphones? The only one I tried seemed to really clip the range of audio...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Yeah, the sound coming from the Nexus 4 (using same CPU and GPU) was pretty bad even in comparison to the 1st gen Nexus 7. Not enough volume, and sounded bloated from what i remember.


----------



## TLCH723

Does flash drive work with the new Nexus 7??


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Does flash drive work with the new Nexus 7??


With a work around I posted earlier in the thread


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> With a work around I posted earlier in the thread


Really?? for the NEW nexus 7??
I searched for it and it seems you talked about the OLD nexus 7.
I know about the OLD nexus 7 but not sure about the NEW one.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I'm still amazed by this screen. 50% brightness is more than enough in an office setting. I can also finally multitask with chrome browser. The tablet is fast enough to have like 4 tabs open and as switch from one to the other while they're loading. This thing is so great!

Have you guys used the front facing camera yet? I used it on Skype last night and its wayyyyyy zoomed in...not sure if its always like that. I feel like the rear camera tho takes great pictures!


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah for a tablet the rear shooter ain't bad at all.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I can also finally multitask with chrome browser. The tablet is fast enough to have like 4 tabs open and as switch from one to the other while they're loading. This thing is so great!


lol this exact line is what is making me mad about the old N7. My DNA can chew through multitasking with Chrome but the old N7 is like an old man walking on a cane. Pretty interested in the new N7 but I'm probably gonna hold out for another new model if one comes out next year.


----------



## theturbofd

Got rid of my old nexus 7 buying the new one tomorrow :] Can't wait!


----------



## wierdo124

Anyone else find that as opposed to the old N7 which Real Racing 3 had great graphics, the new model absolutely butchers it?


----------



## crazyg0od33

it could be the tegra processor on the old N7


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> it could be the tegra processor on the old N7


It's pretty well recognized the new one blows the doors off the old one.


----------



## crazyg0od33

is real racing tegra optimized?

I dont know because I dont own it. But it may be


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Anyone else find that as opposed to the old N7 which Real Racing 3 had great graphics, the new model absolutely butchers it?


crazygo0d has a point. I don't see why people bash the Tegra 3 as the games optimized for it run great. In fact, it's still a great, and smooth tablet. Not Nexus 10 or as rumor has it, Nexus 7 2nd gen, smooth, but it's no slouch.


----------



## wierdo124

No it's not.


----------



## _TRU_

i want to grab the nexus that has LTE, they out yet?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> i want to grab the nexus that has LTE, they out yet?


Nope. "Coming weeks".


----------



## crazyg0od33

thats also what im waiting on


----------



## altsanity

WHOOOOO!!! Got the 4.3 update this morning. Gotta say, performance is up

Now the long wait for the new LTE Nexus 7....


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *altsanity*
> 
> WHOOOOO!!! Got the 4.3 update this morning. Gotta say, performance is up
> 
> Now the long wait for the new LTE Nexus 7....


going to grab it for metro.


----------



## rationalthinking

Any word when a new root will become available for the NEW Nexus 7 so we can start overclocking again?


----------



## _TRU_

hmm, should i buy a neuxs 4 w my nexus 7? or knock back my phone to a pure text/phone & grab teh LTE version? ( on metro PCS )


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> hmm, should i buy a neuxs 4 w my nexus 7? or knock back my phone to a pure text/phone & grab teh LTE version? ( on metro PCS )


Wait till Thursday to see what they say about the Moto X but Just get both. You can just tether the tablet off the Phone. Thats what I do with my Nexus 4 and 7.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well skype doesn't work with this tablet.... Mic is barely audible and the camera is like 8x zoom on your face.... really disappointed with that fact
Spotify just updated so hopefully itll work now...


----------



## CravinR1

http://nexus7root.com/new-nexus-7-root/how-to-root-new-nexus-7-2013/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Any word when a new root will become available for the NEW Nexus 7 so we can start overclocking again?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

New nexus7 went to auto turn off the screen and it rebooted itsself....hmmm doesn't seem to good... I'll have to keep track of it. First time its done that.
Looks like a total loss of power, the battery history has a gap in the monitoring....


----------



## KSIMP88

I was rooted and unlocked and had TWRP. Now I have to go factory for this OTA... FOXTROT MIKE LIMA


----------



## valtopps

why unlock and root these? why mess with something good, aren't they fast enough? from phones to tablets that's all I hear is people having problems after they root. just don't make sense to me.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> why unlock and root these? why mess with something good, aren't they fast enough? from phones to tablets that's all I hear is people having problems after they root. just don't make sense to me.


People mess up that is why they complain after they root they think they wont screw up.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> why unlock and root these? why mess with something good, aren't they fast enough? from phones to tablets that's all I hear is people having problems after they root. just don't make sense to me.


1. You don't root to get extra performance.
2. I was rooted and mine updated just fine. Just have to reroot it again.
3. When some1 has problems that they can't fix, it usually is cause they don't even know what they were doing in the 1st place.
There's tons of people that root cause it is some sort of a trend without knowing the beneffits to it.

I'm in no way a knowledgle person in this, but I know my limits and I read into something before getting my hands in it.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> why unlock and root these? why mess with something good, aren't they fast enough? from phones to tablets that's all I hear is people having problems after they root. just don't make sense to me.


Why overclock? Is your CPU not fast enough when you purchase it from the manufacturer? People already say that we have more then enough processing power for now. Why mess with something when you have plenty? All I hear is people having problems after they overclock.

As mentioned above the majority of the time people root and have problems is because they don't have any business doing it in the first place. You can get performance and battery gains from rooting depending on the device. The Nexus line is pure android. People root to get pure android experiences. The Nexus line also happens to be the best line to develop on because they are easy to root and unlock. This is better for everyone because the things done on the nexus line can then be applied to other makes and models. This serves as a trickle down effect where everyone who is capable of rooting their devices and know what they are doing benefits from it.


----------



## valtopps

so true why overclock to the max of the cpu , I here people trying to overclock with crazy voltages to get an extra mhz. now they have heat problem so now they need a water cooler. so instead of a 4.8ghz fan cooler they have a 5ghz overheating water cool pc. I did all that nonsense , no more oc it check my temp everything is good. with quad core cpu you really don't need to max it out. same with tablets, stock is fine for the things we use it for. rooting it is for people that develop software or os to improve it. someone lame like me would never root nor should they . that's what I was trying to get across with why root this tablet its fine the way it is.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> so true why overclock to the max of the cpu , I here people trying to overclock with crazy voltages to get an extra mhz. now they have heat problem so now they need a water cooler. so instead of a 4.8ghz fan cooler they have a 5ghz overheating water cool pc. I did all that nonsense , no more oc it check my temp everything is good. with quad core cpu you really don't need to max it out. same with tablets, stock is fine for the things we use it for. rooting it is for people that develop software or os to improve it. someone lame like me would never root nor should they . that's what I was trying to get across with why root this tablet its fine the way it is.


i root to instal an occasional rom depending on the stats (i.e. under-volting to improve batt life, bat savers etc) but also so i can remove bloatware and other unwanted items, especially the ones that start up themselves & u can't normally stop/uninstall. it makes a good batt life into a great one. Also i have an affinity for changing boot/shutdown animations


----------



## pez

I haven't rooted either my N7 or N10. I did it to the S3 I had to get rid of Samsung's crap. I did it to the Galaxy Nexus because Verizon are a bunch of tools. Google Play Edition phones should exist for every 'flagship' device.


----------



## rui-no-onna

I'd love a Google Play Edition of the Galaxy S4 Active.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> so true why overclock to the max of the cpu , I here people trying to overclock with crazy voltages to get an extra mhz. now they have heat problem so now they need a water cooler. so instead of a 4.8ghz fan cooler they have a 5ghz overheating water cool pc. I did all that nonsense , no more oc it check my temp everything is good. with quad core cpu you really don't need to max it out. same with tablets, stock is fine for the things we use it for. rooting it is for people that develop software or os to improve it. someone lame like me would never root nor should they . that's what I was trying to get across with why root this tablet its fine the way it is.


My post went completely ignored by you didn't it?
Not everything is as seem to think it is and just cause you've done it doesn't mean you are experienced with it either.
My stock cooler would let my CPU go up to 70 degrees on stock clocks and the voltage being fed to the CPU was closing on 1.45v, when I looked at this and knowing it can run at 1.3v or less at stock clocks its outrageous.
I changed to a different cooler for silence and increased cooling ability, lowering the AUTO voltage to manual at 1.4 gave me a 4.1Ghz clock on CPU while having reduced temperatures/increased speed vs stock cooler/stock clock/stock voltage.
Regardless of any of this I purchased my cooler after I built my computer cause the AMD stock cooler is too loud.

I am rooted on both my cellphone and my nexus, I downclocked/undervolted my cellphone to gain increased battery life. Why? The phone had too much performance for what I asked of it and I rather have battery life.
My nexus? I rooted to change GPS settings, prevent any unwanted task from consuming RAM/Battery life and to disable the Tegra 3 "smart dimmer" that gave me awful colors.

By your line of thoughts you shouldn't have Admin access on your computer, you don't need it. Or do you?

I don't even need to be rooted to overclock my phone/tablet... There's plenty of kernels to do that, just gotta flash a zip.

*So please see if you understand, rooting!=overclocking*
I'm sorry if it sounds harsh

Edit: And you said that rooting is for people that develop software/OS to improve it. What if I use root access to improve my personal experience with my device? To optimize the device/OS to my needs?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Using motley anykernel...seems laggy at higher clock speeds, 1.4 GHz seems best...
First time rooting...

Stock

Over clocked


At 1.5 and 1.6 GHz my scores are lower. I'm using the antutu CPU app to over clock.


----------



## Bonkers

Very Nice^

Saw a new Nexus in Best Buy today. Was definitely awesome! Too bad I'm buying a Qnix monitor soon or I may be tempted to get one lol.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

OK. So rerooted and installed the new m-kernel a60. Apparently my previous kernel wouldn't boot because it wasn't good for 4.3?
Kernel defaults to 1.5ghz

1.6ghz


And back to stock clocks at 1.3ghz. Mind you, this is still the old nexus 7 v1



This is awesome!


----------



## _TRU_

i was thinking of the 16GB version, but it seems i can double the storage space for $40 more?


----------



## crazyg0od33

yes, you can. $229 for 16gb or $269 for 32gb


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> why unlock and root these? why mess with something good, aren't they fast enough? from phones to tablets that's all I hear is people having problems after they root. just don't make sense to me.


There are some apps that need root or work better with root


----------



## Cakewalk_S

New 2013 nexus 7 @ 1.7ghz core, stock ROM, modified kernel.


Rooting and unlocking is so easy with wugs toolkit. Lol.
They have a 1.9 GHz core kernel but I haven't tested battery life, heat, or stability for it yet. Sticking to 1.7 right now...


----------



## VanillaCena

Just picked up my first ever Android device, the new Nexus 7 32GB. I'm definitely liking what I see so far.

Can anyone recommend some good apps or tweaks or a good resource/site to read? As an iPhone user, this is all pretty new to me.


----------



## crazyg0od33

If you're looking for tweaks the forums over at xda-developers.com would be the best place for android devices.

I'd also recommend checking out reddit.com/r/android and /r/androidapps to et started


----------



## theturbofd

Just picked up my 32gb today at officemax for 215$ :] Definitely was worth the wait

For those looking to buy it still go here, hopefully you pick it up before the 10th

http://slickdeals.net/f/6194654-32GB-Asus-Nexus-7-2nd-Gen-7-Android-4-3-Tablet-216-via-Printable-Coupon-In-Store-Only


----------



## andyroo89

Ya i work at office max and we have our 20% off this week im mad i dont have the money to get one.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Nice deals for the 32gb. After I've got all my stuff loaded, without any games I still have 82% left on the 16gb, 10gb free.

So after unlocking, rooting, and over clocking, basically there's little to no improvement in actual real world speed... Although, I see a huge benefit for this if you can manage power consumption and really increase battery life.

I was hoping there'd be some huge increase in performance, guess I was wrong. Lol...

Got a poetic slim case, got it for $5.00, hopefully it'll be good. Lol


----------



## wierdo124

You're not gonna get any faster than the stock N7. For the grief it's getting for having a Snapdragon Pro, this thing flies. Supposedly it's pretty much a downclocked 600.


----------



## GfhTattoo

well my wife is sick of her old laptop. she droped it and broke it(i will fix it latter).

My main thing is she love neopets. and its all flashed based i know you can install flash player on it but dose it play nicely with flash games?

also mite add this is with the new one the 2013 model . or nexus 7 (2) if you like.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

If you guys turn on 'force GPU rendering' in developer options, it seems webpage scrolling is a lot smoother, especially for on mobile app. Not sure how it does for battery life though, will report back.


----------



## pez

I'm actually really happy that they finally implemented Chrome to be somewhat full screen. Also, I'm going to try that setting on my Nexus 10 to see if I can tell a difference.


----------



## goodwidp

My first Nexus 7 experience is off to a good start:

I've been very interested in this tablet since it was first announced, and I finally decided to pull the trigger on buying one today. I chose Best Buy solely because I had $25 of store credit that was about to expire and they had the 32gb version in stock. On a whim, I decided to check the Open Box section of their website, and it had a 32gb version available for $20 off. I bought it and when I arrived at the store to pick it up, the salesperson claimed he couldn't find the open box one and instead gave me a BNIB version for the same price!

I've been an avid Android nerd for years now, since my Droid X (currently using S3) and can't wait to see what this thing is capable of.

Edit: Adding pic & info for Nexus 7 club
32gb, $226.99 ($20 open box discount, $25 store credit), Best Buy

(apparently I'm unable to spell my own username correctly...)


----------



## pez

Nice! Best Buy has been keeping their word (in my case at least) on their price-matching policy


----------



## wierdo124

They can't really afford to have bad service considering their financial situation.


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone know of any good screen protectors and a good stylus for drawing on it?


----------



## goodwidp

Loving this thing so far. I rooted it with no issues at all using Wug's Toolkit and have most of my screens setup. The tablet is blazing fast and the display is gorgeous. Very pleased with this purchase so far.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodwidp*
> 
> Loving this thing so far. I rooted it with no issues at all using Wug's Toolkit and have most of my screens setup. The tablet is blazing fast and the display is gorgeous. Very pleased with this purchase so far.[/quote
> 
> Have you been over to xda lookin at some kernels? I'm sticking to the stock ROM tho as opposed to others. I've seen some 24k antutu scores with cm10.1 and some good kernels...pretty crazy. It'll be nice to see some kernels maturing soon with the stock binaries being released and finding out what implementations work the best...
> 
> Mine throttles based under benching at 1.7ghz core.


----------



## lightsout

So you guys that went from Gen 1 to the new one do you honestly notice a difference with the screen. I know its better just curious if they are that different when not having them side by side.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Oh yeah. I looked at them both in stores constantly and going from staples (which doesn't have the new one on display) to best buy (which does) the difference is VERY noticeable. I'm a stickler for pixels (I can notice the difference between the htc one and the galaxy s4) though so I may just be nuts. But watching 1080p video and looking at text is hugely different


----------



## wierdo124

Oh yeah huge difference. I liked watching videos on the old one but the new one, good lord they look great.


----------



## pez

This was also my reaction going from non-Retina iPad 2 and Nexus 7 to Nexus 10 display. Nexus 7 2nd gen in store looked gorgeous...same awe factor.


----------



## FurryPaws

Any ETA when this is going to be available in Europe, how much it's going to cost and whether or not there will be a mobile broadband version?


----------



## goodwidp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *goodwidp*
> 
> Loving this thing so far. I rooted it with no issues at all using Wug's Toolkit and have most of my screens setup. The tablet is blazing fast and the display is gorgeous. Very pleased with this purchase so far.[/quote
> 
> Have you been over to xda lookin at some kernels? I'm sticking to the stock ROM tho as opposed to others. I've seen some 24k antutu scores with cm10.1 and some good kernels...pretty crazy. It'll be nice to see some kernels maturing soon with the stock binaries being released and finding out what implementations work the best...
> 
> Mine throttles based under benching at 1.7ghz core.
> 
> 
> 
> I check the Nexus 7 2013 Development thread at XDA regularly, but am not really interested in trying out any kernels, as of now. I'll probably give CleanROM a try this weekend, and maybe some CM based ROM in the future, but I'm not a huge benchmark guy so experimenting with various kernels isn't paramount for me right now. Thanks for the heads up though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Citra

Went from an ipad 1G to the new nexus 7. HUGE difference in display.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I've been thinkibg about picking up the new nexus 7 after playing around with it in the store. Does best buy or any other retailer allow returns of open box teblets without any repercussions if it does it work out after a week or so?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I've been thinkibg about picking up the new nexus 7 after playing around with it in the store. Does best buy or any other retailer allow returns of open box teblets without any repercussions if it does it work out after a week or so?


So I would up buying one and love the form factor, but has anyone noticed that the top edge (near the camera) of the display is much brighter than the rest of the tablet? My DNA has this same issue and o thought I had noticed it in the store, but took a gamble anyway. My iPad doesn't have this issue (even lighting along all edges).


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I've been thinkibg about picking up the new nexus 7 after playing around with it in the store. Does best buy or any other retailer allow returns of open box teblets without any repercussions if it does it work out after a week or so?


Best buy and future shop both offer 14 day returns no questions asked open or not. I buy all my tablets there in case they end up not meeting my needs.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Oh yeah. I looked at them both in stores constantly and going from staples (which doesn't have the new one on display) to best buy (which does) the difference is VERY noticeable. I'm a stickler for pixels (I can notice the difference between the htc one and the galaxy s4) though so I may just be nuts. But watching 1080p video and looking at text is hugely different


Also N7 2013 is a whooping 86% more bright at max brightness compared to N7 2012


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Also N7 2013 is a whooping 86% more bright at max brightness compared to N7 2012


That's alot, but most of the time I see perfectly fine with my 1st Gen Nexus 7.
I use it as a GPS on my bike and never had issues seeing the screen under the protection for it, other than that I dont rly use it at full brightness, is the performance really that much more tho?
It'll be a while before I get to see the 2nd Gen Nexus in my country, we still don't have the Nexus 4 only the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I've been thinkibg about picking up the new nexus 7 after playing around with it in the store. Does best buy or any other retailer allow returns of open box teblets without any repercussions if it does it work out after a week or so?
> 
> 
> 
> Best buy and future shop both offer 14 day returns no questions asked open or not. I buy all my tablets there in case they end up not meeting my needs.
Click to expand...

Do you know if Walmart has a similar policy? It looks that way by their website, but I'd like confirmation.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pez

For Walmart, as long as you have a receipt, it should be at least 14 days. Everything else is 30...no questions asked pretty much.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> For Walmart, as long as you have a receipt, it should be at least 14 days. Everything else is 30...no questions asked pretty much.


Thanks. I wound up returning the original unit I had bought from BB for a host of hardware issues (low volume speaker problems, multi-touch issues, terrible light bleed across top of the screen that affected reading on white pages, wall charger hissing loudly). I think I'm going to hold out for a month or two and buy one again, allowing them time for a possible hardware revision. Otherwise, my iPad 3 is still chugging along nicely. Regardless, I was truly impressed by the experience and form factor of the tablet. Without a doubt the fastest and most responsive android device I've used, more so than those new-fangled snapdragon 600 phones.


----------



## pez

That's not a bad idea honestly if you are that patient. At least you have some first hand experience and know what it's like...that way when whatever comes out in the next month or so, you can apply that experience to it.


----------



## crazyg0od33

It requires a lot of patience to wait for the lte model as well haha.

I've been resisting going and buying a 32gb because I'm holding out


----------



## sherlock

Just picked up a 32GB model from Best Buy. Orginally wanted to get a Note 3/HTC One Max but after running the numbers for the same price ($800-$900 for an off contract phablet) I can get a HTC One(off contract) and a Nexus 7.


32GB
Best Buy
$288.89

So far the unit looks good, the speakers are great( I just sold my Bluetooth speaker) & the display is amazing at 100% brightness. Although I kinda want a 64GB model but 32GB is good enough, watching 16:9 video in 16:10 mode on MX Player have been flawless. The only disappointing thing is I have to pay another $4 for Swift Key Tablet after paying $4 for Swift Key









Will post some screen shots tomorrow.


----------



## roflcopter159

Bought this a few months ago at a GameStop for $230. It is the 32GB model.

EDIT: sorry for the bad picture. Phone rotated wrong apparently.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> It requires a lot of patience to wait for the lte model as well haha.
> 
> I've been resisting going and buying a 32gb because I'm holding out


I'm curious of why the LTE model? You can tether your Tablet off your phone. Thats what I do


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> I'm curious of why the LTE model? You can tether your Tablet off your phone. Thats what I do


Longer battery life. Heck, I tether the laptops to the iPad and can get over 24 hours using the iPad solely as wifi hotspot. Compare that to just around 4 hours with a phone and then you'd also have to deal with a dead phone.

Data plans for tablet are also more reasonable than plans for smartphones. You could even go prepaid pay as you go for the phone (as low as $10 per year on T-Mo, $100 per year on Verizon, AT&T, etc) and just rely on the tablet if you need internet.


----------



## sherlock

Just did the first Battery drain on my new Nexus 7 2013( Fill the device up to 100%, take it down to 14-15% where the low battery warning shows up)

720p Video playbck with MX player Pro (100% brightness, 46.7% max volume with stereo speaker, 16:10 mode for full screen), result:



Looks to be almost 7 hr if I use the whole 100% battery( that last 15min stat always been errorneous, during the playback I documented a *drain of about 14.5% per hour*), give this is the full brightness (583 nits, N7 2012 only 312 nits, Ipad 4: 407 nits) it is not too bad. Since I most of the time I will be play video while on charger or a 15,000mAh portable battery(on a plane) this battery life don't really concern me.

But if you were counting on Google's "9 hr video playback battery life claim, seems like you have to lower brightness to that of N7 2012's level (54% on N7 2013 = 100% on N7 2012).


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Longer battery life. Heck, I tether the laptops to the iPad and can get over 24 hours using the iPad solely as wifi hotspot. Compare that to just around 4 hours with a phone and then you'd also have to deal with a dead phone.
> 
> Data plans for tablet are also more reasonable than plans for smartphones. You could even go prepaid pay as you go for the phone (as low as $10 per year on T-Mo, $100 per year on Verizon, AT&T, etc) and just rely on the tablet if you need internet.


Ok I carry about a portable charger so if I need to tether for a while my phone doesnt die.

Who has good prepaid internet. T-mobile and ATT are the only ones with LTE


----------



## BenRK

I got me a Nexus 7, got it at Walmart. The new one, 16GB, but I got a discount cause I work there. Cost me... $221. Yay guilt free paychecks!


----------



## jsigone

picked up the new 32GB version last night. Very impressed with everything but GPS needs a wifi signal to work. Other then that it seems flawless so far and very fast.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> I'm curious of why the LTE model? You can tether your Tablet off your phone. Thats what I do


No more unlimited data plan and sometimes I prefer just pulling out my tablet and going online vs having to set everything up. Mainly it's just or the convenience and not having unlimited data.


----------



## Doug B

I can't believe I didn't see this thread before. Pre ordered through Google play when they first came out.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Opeth07

I was wondering how comfortable this tablet is to hold when you're in bed, and is it in general better to have a larger or smaller one for watching streams and videos while laying down? I'm not sure if I want this, a bigger tablet or maybe even just another laptop since typing in bed or confined spaces is pretty comfortable with a physical keyboard. Any thoughts on the differences in comfort between those devices? If it wasn't already obvious, this would be used most when I'm in bed and screwing around on youtube and reading forums and when I'm travelling. I will rarely be just sitting at a table using this.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opeth07*
> 
> I was wondering how comfortable this tablet is to hold when you're in bed, and is it in general better to have a larger or smaller one for watching streams and videos while laying down? I'm not sure if I want this, a bigger tablet or maybe even just another laptop since typing in bed or confined spaces is pretty comfortable with a physical keyboard. Any thoughts on the differences in comfort between those devices? If it wasn't already obvious, this would be used most when I'm in bed and screwing around on youtube and reading forums and when I'm travelling. I will rarely be just sitting at a table using this.


If you are planning to use the tablet mostly in landscape I think you best bet is to buy a case with a kick stand : With the right case it should be almost as comfortable to hold as a clam shell laptop.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opeth07*
> 
> I was wondering how comfortable this tablet is to hold when you're in bed, and is it in general better to have a larger or smaller one for watching streams and videos while laying down? I'm not sure if I want this, a bigger tablet or maybe even just another laptop since typing in bed or confined spaces is pretty comfortable with a physical keyboard. Any thoughts on the differences in comfort between those devices? If it wasn't already obvious, this would be used most when I'm in bed and screwing around on youtube and reading forums and when I'm travelling. I will rarely be just sitting at a table using this.


In your case, the MBA or similar ultra book comes to mind. Stupid light, slightly bigger than a 10" tablet, and full ability to be a computer (including a good keyboard).


----------



## sherlock

As promised, screenshot from my 1 day old Nexus 7 2013/FLO, running stock AOSP 4.3 with Nova Launcher


----------



## xP_0nex

I've been using mine for a minimum of a week now. There are two issues I've noticed now.

1. Multi-touch issues. Typing quickly can get annoying quickly.
2. Random restart. I've had it doing it once.

Other than that its been fine.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> I've been using mine for a minimum of a week now. There are two issues I've noticed now.
> 
> 1. Multi-touch issues. Typing quickly can get annoying quickly.
> 2. Random restart. I've had it doing it once.
> 
> Other than that its been fine.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


I had some multi-touch issue but yet to see Random restart( had it freeze for a few second once), both of those issues have been reported to Google and according to them the Android team is working on a solution for it right now.


----------



## goodwidp

My new N7 had me very worried this morning.

I woke up and went to use the tablet, only to notice a very skinny - yet very noticeable- black line running the entire length of the screen, about an inch or so away from the right edge (when holding in portrait). I started searching around online, and it seems this was an issue on the older N7 model, and that Google typically replaced those units as it was usually a faulty screen. This made me very nervous as I've only owned this tablet for a week and I figured I would now have to exchange it. I tried everything from powering off, uninstalling the most recently installed apps, changing keyboard and a few other actions, but to no avail. I was about to perform a factory reset, to see if that helped, and decided to take a screenshot before I did that to show others what the issue was. Well, as soon as I took the screenshot (Home + Volume down), it went away! I can't imagine what caused it in the first place, but it's gone now and everything else seems to be OK, so I think this was just a false alarm.


----------



## Citra

Just discovered my nexus 7 2013 speakers have static whenever they play a sound. *sigh* Time to exchange...


----------



## Droogie

We'll, I got an open box 32gb with case for $265 out the door at best buy today.

The screen is amazing, but I'm not sure I'll be satisfied with how small it is. I have 15 days to return it.

If I decide to return, I'll just use the money towards a Nexus 10

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hagelund

Just bought the new Nexus 7. I love it so far. Anything you guys can recommend installing?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> As promised, screenshot from my 1 day old Nexus 7 2013/FLO, running stock AOSP 4.3 with Nova Launcher






Your weather widget says columbus...not familiar with a columbus indiana.... any different state?


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Just discovered my nexus 7 2013 speakers have static whenever they play a sound. *sigh* Time to exchange...


My Nexus 7 wont play sound at all









I love amazon and the easy returns


----------



## Killa Cam

what i gotta do to get up in dis club?


----------



## goodwidp

So the black line re-appeared later in the evening yesterday. I noticed that the line persists through the opening splash screen and boot anitmation when you reset the device, so I don't think it's related to the launcher (Nova) or any apps I'm using. I also determined that the line disappears when using the camera, so I'm really not sure what to think about this. If it happens again, I may just exchange it at BB since I've only had it for a week. I still love this tablet, and plan to keep using one for the foreseeable future, but I'm starting to become a bit nervous that this is a hardware defect that will continue to be an issue.

Anyone with a (new or old) Nexus who has experienced anything like this? Thanks.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodwidp*
> 
> So the black line re-appeared later in the evening yesterday. I noticed that the line persists through the opening splash screen and boot anitmation when you reset the device, so I don't think it's related to the launcher (Nova) or any apps I'm using. I also determined that the line disappears when using the camera, so I'm really not sure what to think about this. If it happens again, I may just exchange it at BB since I've only had it for a week. I still love this tablet, and plan to keep using one for the foreseeable future, but I'm starting to become a bit nervous that this is a hardware defect that will continue to be an issue.
> 
> Anyone with a (new or old) Nexus who has experienced anything like this? Thanks.


I'm not seeing the black line you are seeing on my Nexus 7. Since you're still within the return window. Go ahead and return for another one.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> My Nexus 7 wont play sound at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love amazon and the easy returns


My nexus 7 came from amazon, the box had JUST the nexus 7 box in it...absolutely no padding, packaging, nothing...couldn't believe my nexus 7 came unbroken...

upto 1.82GHz on my nexus 7...its wonderful!


----------



## eperelez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> My nexus 7 came from amazon, the box had JUST the nexus 7 box in it...absolutely no padding, packaging, nothing...couldn't believe my nexus 7 came unbroken...
> 
> upto 1.82GHz on my nexus 7...its wonderful!


You should call and give them packaging feedback. Unlike other companies, they actually care. I actually received a FREE Gigabyte GTX 480 from Amazon because of their poor packaging, even after I told them the one I received was intact and fully functional. They let me keep both. It blew my mind!


----------



## Citra

Turns out I'm a week out of the staples return policy. Guess I'll just keep it and consider replacing it later in the year with Google.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Turns out I'm a week out of the staples return policy. Guess I'll just keep it and consider replacing it later in the year with Google.


Just warranty return it to ASUS, the warranty manual should be in your box.


----------



## goodwidp

So I decided to exchange my N7 due to the black line occasionally appearing. I took it back to Best Buy and was given another BNIB unit, only to discover that it was DOA when I got home. I tired using 4 different USB cables as well as different power adapters and electric outlets. No response whatsoever each time. Looks like I'll have to take this back tomorrow and hope that I get lucky with number 3.


----------



## wierdo124

Best buy dude.


----------



## goodwidp

I know. Only reason I went there in the first place was because I had some credit that was due to expire in a few weeks anyway. Otherwise I tend to avoid shopping there, though I must say that I was very pleased with the fact that they gave me a BNIB unit for the price of a Open Box when I originally purchased it.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I would like to join this club. I just bought a Nexus 7 32GB for $39 on eBay. The glass is damaged, the digitizer only works on the bottom half of the screen, and it continuously connects and disconnects from my computer. However, the LCD is perfect and the charging port works.

Any tips on getting it to play nice with my computer?

System details:
Model: ME370T
Android 4.2.2
Kernel Version: 3.1.10-g05b777c

Only picture I have so far is from the auction.


----------



## Droogie

So, 4 days with it and I love everything this tablet. However, the case doesn't fit it that well. Can anyone recommend a good case for these? The main problem is that the power button is covered up by the straps.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> So, 4 days with it and I love everything this tablet. However, the case doesn't fit it that well. Can anyone recommend a good case for these? The main problem is that the power button is covered up by the straps.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I ordered this one from Amazon, it got a lot of good reviews.





BTW, google just started rolling out an update to fix the N7 2013 multi-touch issue.


----------



## goodwidp

I ended up having to return my original N7, due to the aforementioned hardware issue with the screen, but I made a Nandroid backup (using TWRP) before wiping everything back to stock. I was using stock ROM/kernel and had only unlocked the bootloader and rooted the device. The tablet that I made the backup on was build JSS15J but my new replacement N7 is on build JWR66N. Will the difference in build # have any negative impact on restoring the Nandroid? I also backed up all my apps via TiBu, so I suppose I could resort to that option if I'm unable to use TWRP, but I wanted to check with the experts here first before making any moves. Any help with this is sincerely appreciated. Thanks very much.


----------



## wierdo124

No, you can do a nandroid. It'll bring you back to JSS15J


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Anyone run into any nice hard cover cases for the 2013 ?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Anyone run into any nice hard cover cases for the 2013 ?


This is what I ordered. I heard its got some good reviews. Hopefully mine will be good. Never know if you'll get a chinese lemon....


----------



## goodwidp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Anyone run into any nice hard cover cases for the 2013 ?


I ordered the Moko slim case (linked below) and am very much enjoying it so far. The handle and ability to act as a stand is nice and it offers solid protection without adding too much bulk. The leather exterior feels nice and is easy to grip. Also has magnets that do a great job of automatically waking/locking the tablet whenever you open/close the case.

I was able to grab one from Amazon for only $4.99 (+ shipping), but I still think it's a decent deal at the current price of $15.99. Worth looking into, imho. Hope this helps.

http://www.amazon.com/MoKo-Slim-fit-Google-Android-Tablet/dp/B008FLYROG/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1377300306&sr=1-2&keywords=moko+nexus+7+case


----------



## superericla

To people with the 2013 Nexus 7:

Expect an OTA update within the next few days (or you may already have gotten it) that reportedly fixes issues with multi touch and GPS. The new version is JSS15Q.


----------



## pez

I'll have to check my version, but I got an OTA update, too. (I have a 1st gen. N7)


----------



## xP_0nex

Did the latest 4.3 update brick my Nexus (2013)? Tablet had a FULL charge when I received the OTA update today. 5hrs later the tablets dead. Can't get anything out of it. Just bought it new like 20 days ago. What a bummer...


----------



## theturbofd

Bought an OTG cable and it didn't work :/ what a bummer seems the cable won't read anything.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Bought an OTG cable and it didn't work :/ what a bummer seems the cable won't read anything.


This XDA.com article should help http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2388575


----------



## Droogie

Does anyone know of a good case for the 2013 Nexus 7 that I could pick up at Staples? I really hate this one that I got for free at Best Buy. It's ok for free, but the tablet doesn't fit right, and it doesn't like to stay propped up. I'm looking for something I can run out and buy today. I'd rather not wait a week for shipping


----------



## Milestailsprowe

I ordered the poetic slimline off amazon


----------



## sherlock

I ordered the Moko case off Amazon, I didn't see it on Staples or Bestbuy's website.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> This XDA.com article should help http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2388575


Had stickmount already and it wouldn't read anything


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

So the digitizer kept acting up on mine to the point of being unusable, so I took it apart.

I tried separating the glass from the LCD using a couple walkthroughs online, but I only succeeded in getting about half the glass off and cracking the LCD. So, I ordered an LCD and a glass/digitizer piece off eBay. I bought them separately, and don't plan on bonding the two of them together. That way, if the glass breaks again I can easily replace it.


----------



## pez

You might still want to bond them together...at least with something that's not as strong. Did you try applying heat with a blow dryer or head gun (on low) before attempting to disassemble? However, not bonding them to one another could reintroduce your original problem.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You might still want to bond them together...at least with something that's not as strong. Did you try applying heat with a blow dryer or head gun (on low) before attempting to disassemble? However, not bonding them to one another could reintroduce your original problem.


Yeah, I was following a method where you use the heat gun to heat a metal plate, and let the display sit on the plate to warm up evenly.

I imagine that the digitizer was freaking out originally because half of the glass was cracked.

I was planning on holding the screen in place on the digitizer with hot glue on the edges. I'll wait until the parts are in-hand and I can play with them before making the final call.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Yeah, I was following a method where you use the heat gun to heat a metal plate, and let the display sit on the plate to warm up evenly.
> 
> I imagine that the digitizer was freaking out originally because half of the glass was cracked.
> 
> I was planning on holding the screen in place on the digitizer with hot glue on the edges. I'll wait until the parts are in-hand and I can play with them before making the final call.


I see. Good luck...you should make a small log and post it here or in it's own thread







. Could be featured in the first post as a DIY or such.


----------



## sherlock

Just Rooted & Unlocked Bootloader(with TWRP recovery) on mine N7 this morning, Process was fast and painless. Now I am just waiting for a CM10.2 Milestone Rom(nightly is too raw for me).

I highly recommend this guide on XDA if you are planning to root your N7 2013/Flo, here is a video walkthrough of the same method.






In the same guide it also include how to go back to complete stock in case you need to return for warranty.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Had a few ota updates in the past week. No issues updating. Mine is unlocked and rooted, running stock ROM with elementalx 1.2 kernel, 1.73ghz on the CPU.


----------



## Bonkers

Kinda glad that I held on to my 2012 model. I think I'll be sitting this one out because I don't feel like playing the lottery on a good device again. I was honestly considering going down that road because my 2012 model ahd become so slow that it literally took 30-60 seconds to open some apps and just go back to the home screen. Luckily I had made a back up of a rom from this previous May. Tried it and the stupid thing works like brand new. Everything is snappy and perfect again. Needless to say I'm happy about that.

I see a lot of people asking about cases. Once again I can't recommend Dodocase's enough. I'd assume their 2012 model with the sticky tape would fit the 2013 model. Thats the first version they made for the N7 and I purchased it. The tape is industrial grade and works wonderfully. Feels just like you're holding a real book in your hand.

Edit: Went to their website and they have the whole line up for the new N7. The hardcover classic is the model I was mentioning above.


----------



## xr1st1anos

ADD ME please.

Screenshot below.
http://s247.photobucket.com/user/si...c-4bee-bb08-48a497dae363_zps32cfc50c.jpg.html

Nexus 7 3G - Rooted

Android 4.3


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Kinda glad that I held on to my 2012 model. I think I'll be sitting this one out because I don't feel like playing the lottery on a good device again. I was honestly considering going down that road because my 2012 model ahd become so slow that it literally took 30-60 seconds to open some apps and just go back to the home screen. Luckily I had made a back up of a rom from this previous May. Tried it and the stupid thing works like brand new. Everything is snappy and perfect again. Needless to say I'm happy about that.
> 
> I see a lot of people asking about cases. Once again I can't recommend Dodocase's enough. I'd assume their 2012 model with the sticky tape would fit the 2013 model. Thats the first version they made for the N7 and I purchased it. The tape is industrial grade and works wonderfully. Feels just like you're holding a real book in your hand.
> 
> Edit: Went to their website and they have the whole line up for the new N7. The hardcover classic is the model I was mentioning above.


Try using Greenify, there's a thread in XDA and it is available in Google Play. What it does is basicly not allow certain programs to run in background, you select which ones.
Those programs won't be able to do anything on the tablet unless you execute them.

Similar to removing a program from boot in a computer, it's very convenient cause of the annoying notifications from absolutely everything plus their always online features and when you don't want to sacrifice the installation of the program itself.
For example Facebook, if you have the Facebook app installed you'll be always online in the chat. There might be a way to turn to offline... but the program will still be running in background so I simply add it to greenify and the Facebook app will only run when I execute it. After I close it, Greenify freezes it, it has given me better battery life and performance on my Nexus.
Think it's worth a try


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Try using Greenify, there's a thread in XDA and it is available in Google Play. What it does is basicly not allow certain programs to run in background, you select which ones.
> Those programs won't be able to do anything on the tablet unless you execute them.
> 
> Similar to removing a program from boot in a computer, it's very convenient cause of the annoying notifications from absolutely everything plus their always online features and when you don't want to sacrifice the installation of the program itself.
> For example Facebook, if you have the Facebook app installed you'll be always online in the chat. There might be a way to turn to offline... but the program will still be running in background so I simply add it to greenify and the Facebook app will only run when I execute it. After I close it, Greenify freezes it, it has given me better battery life and performance on my Nexus.
> Think it's worth a try


You know that's funny that you mention that. I hadnt thought about putting Greenify on my tablet but it is a staple on all of my smartphones since its introduction. It's just part of my "battery saving suite" that I always install on my smartphones and since I'm not generally concerned about battery life on the tablet it just slipped my mind. Thanks!


----------



## Cores

I got my Nexus 7 second generation last month. Running CM10.2 Kang with Faux123 kernel. Very smooth device.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I've been having unreliable Internet access, and wanted to post an update.

The digitizer was delivered Saturday to my house, but the screen ended up at the post office with a delivery notice in my mailbox... and I missed the open hours on Saturday by 10 minutes.









Oh well, it gave me time to get other projects done over the weekend:
- Fix a Sony Reader PRS-600 e-reader with parts that came in on Saturday. The first one I got had a bad logic board and charger, the parts one I got had a bad screen. Total cost: ~$20.
- Finish the wiring in the basement. I now have lights down there for the first time ever.
- Continue repairs to the deck.
- Make new wallpapers for my home PC since the dual-screen is upgraded to matching displays.


----------



## crazyg0od33

hey all! Just ordered my LTE N7
























One question about cases - I want THIS case for the N7 (not the nexus 10 as shown. But its $90. For that kind of $$ I was wondering if anyone had one of them already and could share their thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## pez

Just get a nice messenger bag for that price and slip it in there. That's ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

So I've been testing the tablet with the unjoined screen and digitizer. It functions properly, unless you set the digitizer on the screen. The screen pushes on the back of the digitizer and activates it. I'll have to space the screen and digitizer - probably with a little hot glue.

I haven't taken any pictures because I don't have a digital camera handy - I borrowed mine to a friend and he has yet to return the damned thing.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just get a nice messenger bag for that price and slip it in there. That's ridiculously overpriced.


Any recommendations on a good slip-in style case for the new N7 then?

I know it's expensive so if there are good, high quality alternatives I'm definitely open to suggestions


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Any recommendations on a good slip-in style case for the new N7 then?
> 
> I know it's expensive so if there are good, high quality alternatives I'm definitely open to suggestions


I use this case, it is pretty good and the reviewers all concur.

MoKo Google New Nexus 7 FHD 2nd Gen Case


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Any recommendations on a good slip-in style case for the new N7 then?
> 
> I know it's expensive so if there are good, high quality alternatives I'm definitely open to suggestions


I guess I didn't mean to be so critical. I just think you could get something like this, and then compliment it with a bigger, and more functional messenger style bag. Possibly one like this (which comes in a few different sizes). Just my thoughts







.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I guess I didn't mean to be so critical. I just think you could get something like this, and then compliment it with a bigger, and more functional messenger style bag. Possibly one like this (which comes in a few different sizes). Just my thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


didnt take it as critical









I definitely know that is one expensive case









That slip cover looks REALLY nice also. My backpack has a good sized pocket for a tablet so that may be all I need...


----------



## Milestailsprowe

My Nexus wont charge excepte with 2 cables and then if you tap the cable it doesnt charge. Anyone have a fix or do I need a new tablet?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> My Nexus wont charge excepte with 2 cables and then if you tap the cable it doesnt charge. Anyone have a fix or do I need a new tablet?


If it doesn't charge with the default OEM cable that came with the tablet, you should exchange it(or warranty return it). If it is a third party cable then it is probably an issue with the cable.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Chargers with OEM cable and on that one. I will switch friday then


----------



## crazyg0od33

Got my Nexus last night!!!

Also rooted it this morning!


----------



## Riggs.

Anyone having backlight/edgelight bleeding? Just noticed it in the top left corner. This is my 2nd unit, first was a 16gb I returned due to the random reboots. This one is the 32gb model.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riggs.*
> 
> Anyone having backlight/edgelight bleeding? Just noticed it in the top left corner. This is my 2nd unit, first was a 16gb I returned due to the random reboots. This one is the 32gb model.


Mine have been perfect so far, had it for almost a month.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I've been having random reboot issues too. Apparently our biggest thought as to why its happening is Google chrome beta...

Mine will crash when idle probably 2x a day... Just had a system update yesterday and good so far tho...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## wierdo124

Mine's rebooting more frequently than it should as well.


----------



## Riggs.

I was reading on the Web that it's only a problem on the 16 gb models. I got my 32gb as an exchange for my random rebooting 16gb, and rooted it immediately. Never experienced a random reboot after that.

I found that the edge light bleed only occurs when I'm using the stock android browser. Outside of that one application it doesn't happen.


----------



## Ardalista

Hi all,

Just hoping those with the LTE version of the device can clarify something for me...

Can you actually use this as a cellular phone and make calls and send receive sms messages?

or is this only for mobile data?


----------



## wierdo124

I don't have an LTE model, but no you cannot send and receive phone calls or SMS. VoLTE is not out yet and the 2013 N7 will never support it.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Grooveip paid version will let you make calls over data


----------



## Ardalista

Thanks for the clarification.

I suspected this was the case but wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## mr. biggums

You could just use Skype and purchase a number from them, will completely run on data only downside it's constantly leaving skype going.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I don't have an LTE model, but no you cannot send and receive phone calls or SMS. VoLTE is not out yet and the 2013 N7 will never support it.


I am sure you can make an app that will forward sms from your phone to your tablet but other than that sounds like too much of a hassle.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am sure you can make an app that will forward sms from your phone to your tablet but other than that sounds like too much of a hassle.


mighty text


----------



## wierdo124

MightyText indeed.


----------



## roflcopter159

Just tried out MightyText. Definitely works, and is rather handy to hook up on your computer as well.


----------



## pez

TabletTalk is another good app for that kinda purpose. The first one I really tried because of a recommendation, but it worked really good for me.


----------



## wierdo124

Last time i checked with Tablet Talk you have to be on the same wifi or bluetooth range. MightyText works over the cloud, no bluetooth involved. If both devices have a connection, it works.


----------



## andyroo89

I'm not gonna lie, I was over at xda to look at their nexus 7 section and when I get there I see all these articles with members face spamming on each one. Nothing new seen it before but its like you guys are well known members you don't need to plaster your face everywhere.

/end rant.

anyways, any major problems with nexus 7 2?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Last time i checked with Tablet Talk you have to be on the same wifi or bluetooth range. MightyText works over the cloud, no bluetooth involved. If both devices have a connection, it works.


Ah, you are correct unless it's changed since I used it last. I was under the impression that MightyText was the same way







.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I was over at xda to look at their nexus 7 section and when I get there I see all these articles with members face spamming on each one. Nothing new seen it before but its like you guys are well known members you don't need to plaster your face everywhere.
> 
> /end rant.
> 
> anyways, any major problems with nexus 7 2?


sorry, but what does this mean?


----------



## pez

Kinda wondering that myself, lol.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I was over at xda to look at their nexus 7 section and when I get there I see all these articles with members face spamming on each one. Nothing new seen it before but its like you guys are well known members you don't need to plaster your face everywhere.
> 
> /end rant.
> 
> anyways, any major problems with nexus 7 2?


Mine have been almost flawless(had some minor touchscreen issues but JSS15Q update fixed it).

As far as N7 2013 in general there are/were sporadic reports of people still having touchscreen issues but the last two updates(JSS15Q/R) includes fixes for those, a few people on XDA have issue with slight back-light bleeding which can easily be fixed by warranty return.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> sorry, but what does this mean?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Kinda wondering that myself, lol.


on the front of the xda website.

going to the website and having articles displayed like this was just annoying. Thats why I stopped visiting.


----------



## pez

Lol reminds me of when head-if started doing this.


----------



## wierdo124

I pay no attention to any of their news bits anymore. Sensational junk. "OMG NEXUS DOESN'T MEAN ANYTHING GOOGLE HASN'T RELEASED FACTORY IMAGES YET WE NEED TO ABANDON SHIP

12 hours later

"Nexus 7 factory images released"


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> on the front of the xda website.
> 
> going to the website and having articles displayed like this was just annoying. Thats why I stopped visiting.


thats why I have my bookmark set to go directly to forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## pez

Lol same. I have two different bookmarks for the GNex and the general forum. Never the home page. You never go full homepage.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> thats why I have my bookmark set to go directly to forum.xda-developers.com


They have a homepage?...


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> They have a homepage?...












also, what do you guys think about buying a case off of etsy? i've never shopped there before but they have some nice ones that I'm looking at.

Like this: http://www.etsy.com/listing/159259397/nexus-7-2013-case-sleeve-pouch-2nd-gen?ref=related-4

or

this: http://www.etsy.com/listing/160081382/new-nexus-7-case-sleeve-anthracite-felt?ref=sr_gallery_5&ga_search_query=nexus+7&ga_order=most_relevant&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_ref=auto4&ga_search_type=all


----------



## pez

I just recently ordered some vinyl decals from Etsy for my girlfriend and I's MacBook Airs. I believe mine are also from outside of the country, so I'm still awaiting them due to international shipping. Regardless, I have family that's ordered from there and has had great experiences. Just think of it like here or eBay: check out the reviews/ratings and make sure they look ok.


----------



## crazyg0od33

alright yeah the first one I linked has like 500+ 5* reviews so I feel pretty good about it. Plus I like the magnetic strap and second pocket to hold my stylus.


----------



## pez

They both look way more impressive and they less expensive than any other 'premium' case I've seen before. Etsy is a great place to find stuff when you want quality.


----------



## Ardalista

Well decided to jump in the deep end...

I went and picked up the 32GB wi-fi only (2013) model today.. so far I';m quite happy with the money spent. I'll take some pics over the weekend to meet the membership criteria


----------



## downlinx

so i as well after studying the specs of the nvidia tegra note and decided to go with the nexus 7 2nd gen. can't wait for it to arrive next week, i will have to retire the hp touchpad.


----------



## Krusher33

My wife's geology class is using flash for video presentations.







How does she watch them on the Nexus without rooting or anything major?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> My wife's geology class is using flash for video presentations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does she watch them on the Nexus without rooting or anything major?


Here is two guide I found, no rooting needed:

http://nexus7.wonderhowto.com/how-to/install-flash-player-your-nexus-7-tablet-watch-streaming-web-based-flash-videos-0146315/

http://www.howtogeek.com/120277/how-to-install-flash-on-the-nexus-7-and-other-jelly-bean-devices/


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Here is two guide I found, no rooting needed:
> 
> http://nexus7.wonderhowto.com/how-to/install-flash-player-your-nexus-7-tablet-watch-streaming-web-based-flash-videos-0146315/
> 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/120277/how-to-install-flash-on-the-nexus-7-and-other-jelly-bean-devices/


Here is another really easy one.
http://nexus7root.com/new-nexus-7-root/how-to-root-new-nexus-7-2013/


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I've got my nexus 7 (2013) running at 1.83GHz right now. I have been flashing and reflashing anywhere from the stock 1.51 to 1.9GHz and I honestly can tell there is quite a difference between stock 1.51 and you start to notice it at about 1.73Ghz. Its not "alot" faster, but its definitely noticeable on web browsing. You can scroll and click next pages in opera browser much faster when overclocked, its especially good for long threads like watercooling picture thread. Can't wait for kit kat, I really hope it'll boost multitasking and also improve overall web browsing performance.

Just saw iOS 7 on my fiance's ipad. Wow, pretty darn good.


----------



## Ardalista

Here is the proof of my tablet

It is the 32Gb gen 2 Wi-Fi only model

Brought 20/09 from pbtech.co.nz for $431.00 nzd














































Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sherlock

Just did a deep discharge to gauge video playback battery life . 720p video playback with H/W+ accleration in MX Player Pro. With brightness set to 67%(10/15 in MX Player Pro brighness setting) or 389 nits(higher than Ipad mini's max brightness of 378 nits, slightly lower than Ipad4's max of 407 nits). I got 8hr 5min for 86%, translates to 9.39 hours for the full battery. Have to say I am impressed with the battery life I am getting with this Tablet and this ROM.



More tests, this time with brightness set to 33% (5/15 in MX Player Pro brightness setting) or 194 nits (this is almost equal to the 200nits used by Anandtech in their tablet battery life testing). In actual use this is enough brightness for indoor video playback and more than enough for playing in a dark Airplane cabin. I got 10hr 41 min for 86%, translates to 12.42 hour on full battery.


----------



## $ilent

Front page updated with all new members and addition to show those with the new 2013 Nexus 7!

We now have over 100 members! 106 to be exact









thanks everyone, keep the club entries coming! Dont forget to indicate if you have the new 2013 Nexus.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Here's my baby, in it's brand new slip case from etsy! I love the case









*EDIT* It's an LTE 32GB


----------



## $ilent

nice case, looks like denim material!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> nice case, looks like denim material!


Indeed it is!

It's a denim outside with a much softer inner fabric. There are multiple color choices, or ones without pockets as well. Also the strap on top is a magnetic closure. Not super strong, but the tablet wont fall out unless you shake it.

Proof











http://www.etsy.com/listing/162416993/nexus-7-2013-case-sleeve-pouch-2nd-gen?ref=related-5


----------



## pez

Awesome^

Pulled out my nexus 7 to use yesterday and remembered why I've kept it so long...love it so much I'm kinda envying the crowd with the new gen







. I do like the THD games, though







.


----------



## wierdo124

I have both the 2012 and 13 models actually


----------



## $ilent

I know but its pointless putting people in the list twice.


----------



## Matt-Matt

I have the 2012 model..

Well not with me now, since I got a "complaint" to my name "other sources" are investigating it and I've been out of a Tablet for a few months.. If I had more cash I would have bought the 2013 model already but yeah anyway.

I love it, such a good tablet especially for the price!


----------



## damstr

One thing that has really been annoying me with the 2013 model is sometimes when I have my finger on the screen and I'm scrolling somehow it selects something my finger passes over. I've experienced this on the YouTube app, Chrome and multiple other browsers I tried.

Other than that I love it. I do wish is was shaped more like an iPad mini though feels awkward when holding it in portrait I think.


----------



## wierdo124

The touch sensitivity thing is a significant problem, El Goog is looking into it.


----------



## Ardalista

Something that has been bugging me is the way Facebook and Google don't play nicely when it comes to contact syncing.

In the past it wasn't really a big issue as I only used one device and everything just sync'd in the background, now as I prefer to manage all of my contacts via the gmail contacts page, rather than via my phone I set about trying to figure out how I could get both gmail and Facebook contacts to sync to my google account.

I tried a few of the tools available, such as ubersync, contacts+ and haxsync, these all do a great job of mixing your Facebook contacts in with your gmail contacts on your device, but they are still treated as seperate when syncing back up to gmail.

I found a way to get around this by using Google's sync along with haxsync and a bit of dirty ol manipulation, and I thought I'd share it if others are wanting to do the same. I take no responsibility if you mess things up, so if you are not confident then make sure you make backups before you start.

Also before you start just realise you will loose any group sorting you may have done but this can be edited again via the gmail contacts pagee quite easily)

First of all, sync all the gmail contacts into your android device from google.

Install Haxsync from the Google Play store (contacts+ and ubersync may give the same results)

Goto advanced settings for haxsync and set things up the way you want (I selected to have the htcdata backup entry put into the notes field, but this is optional)

now sync with haxsync to get all the facebook details and wait for the haxsync to finish.

Now you have all the data into your device if you look at an entry you might see some of the users data is listed under the google account, and other parts are listed under the haxsync account. From here on only the google data will sync back up to google.

Now to perform some manipulation

Go to settings on your android device(s) and disable syncing for both Google and haxsync. (note I said device(s) this means disable sync on all other device you might have that also sync to Google)

Go into People on your main Android device and export your contacts to storage, this will make a vcf file on the Android device containing all of the data for each person (minus the account it's associated with)

On the android device(s) go to settings - applications - contacts storage and clear data- (remember to do this for all android device syncing to google)

load gmail in your web browser on your PC, go to contacts, select them all and delete them.

Now go back into People on the Android device and import the data you saved to your storage.

You will now see you have merged the data that was previously seperated by the gmail and haxsync accounts

Go back into settings on the Android device and re-enable sync for gmail.

Wait for this to finish.

once your device has synced with Google again go into gmail and select contacts

On the left of the page look under 'other contacts' select all of them and choose add to My Contacts.

Now go up to My Contacts and you can start sorting everyone into different groups again if you wish.

Now you have synced both gmail and Facebook information into your gmail account which will flow down to any other Android devices you have.

If you add more people on Facebook and want their data in gmail, you'd have to repeat this process again.

if you decide to re-enable Haxsync again you may need to manually join some of your contacts in your phone again, such as where friends also have Google+ and Facebook accounts.

It's not perfect but if you have 100's of contacts / friends it saves a lot of manual data entry saving everything into gmail.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> The touch sensitivity thing is a significant problem, El Goog is looking into it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> One thing that has really been annoying me with the 2013 model is sometimes when I have my finger on the screen and I'm scrolling somehow it selects something my finger passes over. I've experienced this on the YouTube app, Chrome and multiple other browsers I tried.
> 
> Other than that I love it. I do wish is was shaped more like an iPad mini though feels awkward when holding it in portrait I think.


The last two updates (JSS15Q/JSS15R) have included touchscreen fixes, If the issue still persist hopefully new updates will cure them.

p.s I prefer the new Nexus 7 to Ipad Mini when holding in portrait, it is much narrower(4.49" vs 5.35") thus much easier to hold.


----------



## pez

Ironically enough, the iPad Mini weight is just right. The Nexus 7 (2013) is also got my interest in that field, too. The weight difference between the Nexus 7 (2012) and iPad Mini feels huge.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I think they feel fairly similar, owning both and comparing them.

I think the difference between the weight is made up for in that the N7 feels better in one handed use


----------



## downlinx

got my new N7 this saturday and loving it, it is so much faster than my touchpad.


----------



## Opcode

I was thinking of grabbing one of these, the Nexus 7 FHD to be precise. The only concern that I have is the rumors of the touchscreen being sketchy while typing. I plan on using the tablet mostly for chatting on Facebook and Skype. Is it really that sketchy?


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opcode*
> 
> I was thinking of grabbing one of these, the Nexus 7 FHD to be precise. The only concern that I have is the rumors of the touchscreen being sketchy while typing. I plan on using the tablet mostly for chatting on Facebook and Skype. Is it really that sketchy?


I wouldn't say so. I've had a few apps launch while hovering my finger almost on the icons, and the worst of the issues I have with typing is while trying to use swype style gestures and the 1st key being treated like a long keypress which shows the characters available from that key. nothing I'm overly concerned about.


----------



## wierdo124

Minor annoyance more than a deterrence. Google is working on it too.


----------



## sherlock

I did some battery life test for Video playback on my Nexus 7 2013.

Playback battery life depends a lot on the brightness, and a little bit on which player you are using+ Hardware acceleration

I am using a different Kernel(1.9Ghz/450mhz OC) and ROM so not directly comparable, but should be in the same ballpark as video playback largely uses the lowest CPU/GPU states, see the first screen shot for my CPU state during a 720p video playback from TricksterMod:


The following are using MX Player Pro, H/W+ Hardware acceleration, 720p ( in 16:10 aspect ratio to fill the full screen)
Full brightness(15/15 or 583 nits), 6 hour 6 min for 86% or 14.1% per hour
2/3 brightness (10/15 or 389 nits), 8 hour 5 min for 86% or 10.6% per hour
1/3 brightness (5/15 or 194 nits),10 hour 41 min for 86% or 8.06% per hour


----------



## Vigil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ironically enough, the iPad Mini weight is just right. The Nexus 7 (2013) is also got my interest in that field, too. The weight difference between the Nexus 7 (2012) and iPad Mini feels huge.


I considered the iPad Mini, but felt like its hardware was too old at the time I purchased a Nexus 7. I haven't ruled out owning one however, purely because of casual gaming. I have to say, it's incredibly frustrating not being able to play certain games because they're effectively iOS exclusives. Sadly, it doesn't look like that trend is going to change any time soon.


----------



## pez

Yeah, that's a good point. Hopefully they update the Mini enough this month to justify it, considering I already have an iPad 2.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, that's a good point. Hopefully they update the Mini enough this month to justify it, considering I already have an iPad 2.


rumor has it that they're super behind on retina mini production and it wont be out until december / early next year

http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/2/4793846/retina-ipad-mini-could-face-delays-and-short-supply

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57605626-37/retina-equipped-ipad-mini-faces-delays-says-report/

http://bgr.com/2013/10/04/ipad-mini-retina-delay/


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> rumor has it that they're super behind on retina mini production and it wont be out until december / early next year
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/2/4793846/retina-ipad-mini-could-face-delays-and-short-supply
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57605626-37/retina-equipped-ipad-mini-faces-delays-says-report/
> 
> http://bgr.com/2013/10/04/ipad-mini-retina-delay/


Ah, I can wait, but it's good to hear that they want to double it. After using my Nexus 10, with it's PPI, it makes the iPad 2 look near terrible, lol.


----------



## AbidingDude

Finally went down to the shops and picked up a nexus 7
I got the 2nd gen 32GB WiFi Version, I use to go to school with the guy behind the counter and he was nice enough to give me $20 off








I ended up paying $313 instead of the original $333

http://www.jbhifionline.com.au/computers-laptops/tablets/google-nexus-7-7-32gb-wi-fi-tablet-2013/691223

Here's a photo of mine anyhow


----------



## bnr034

Thinking of getting a nexus for my parents to surf the net and watch clips on youtube.

Which nexus would you guys recommend 7 or wait for the new 10?
At the moment they are using their phone to read the news or watch youtube clips, since they do not prefer to use a computer.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnr034*
> 
> Thinking of getting a nexus for my parents to surf the net and watch clips on youtube.
> 
> Which nexus would you guys recommend 7 or wait for the new 10?
> At the moment they are using their phone to read the news or watch youtube clips, since they do not prefer to use a computer.


Take them to a nearby Bestbuy and have them try 7" and 10" tablets to see which form factor they prefer. IMO 7" is better to use if they want to use it in hand in portrait mode, 10" is preferable it is mostly going to be used in landscape mode at a distance(like laying on a table).

I like the 7" form factor better because they are far easier to hold single handed in portrait mode, they are also much cheaper.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Funny little story about my nexus 7. Or at least, when I'll get it.

My job has nice benefits, amongst which I can get 75 euro back on the purchase of hardware (once a year). So I decided to do so with a tablet. I browse amazon.co.uk, settle on the nexus 7, then browse other uk/irish sites to see if there's any place cheaper. I even check amazon.de (germany) to see if getting it from there would be cheaper. Turns out it isn't (and it's not even ON amazon.de in the first place!).

However, browsing the german site somehow triggered something at amazon, 'cause my father (who lives in Germany) got an email saying "we noticed you were browsing for tablets! Here are our recommendations". He forwards this email to me, asking if I knew anything about this. I answer the above - been browsing and looking at the nexus 7.

He replies with a link to the kindle fire hd - which is also nice, but 50 to 70 british pounds more expensive. In jest, I ask "well if you're offering, sure! Birthday's in a month after all..."

Turns out however that he *will* get it for me. Huzzah!























Will take pics when I get it.


----------



## bnr034

is it worth waiting for Black Friday to buy one of these?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnr034*
> 
> is it worth waiting for Black Friday to buy one of these?


No, if anything office depot may have it down to 219 like they did last year.

Nexus 7 is regulated price you never see it go down, and if it does its 30 dollars max.


----------



## Thoth420

Hello all,

Just ordered a 2nd Gen ASUS Nexus 7 32 GB to primarily replace my browsing laptop and to use with Battlefield 4. I would also love to use it to stream video and audio to my currently unused ASUS VH236h (a 60hz 1920 x 1080 monitor with built in speakers)if that is at all possible. I see the HDMI port on the router is a mini and I have almost zero experience with HDMI cables let alone adapters...I tend to try and avoid adapters period. Looking for suggestions and cable length or even some form of reliable wireless solution are very welcome. Once it arrives I will make sure to join the club...should be Friday. Thanks all.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Just ordered a 2nd Gen ASUS Nexus 7 32 GB to primarily replace my browsing laptop and to use with Battlefield 4. I would also love to use it to stream video and audio to my currently unused ASUS VH236h (a 60hz 1920 x 1080 monitor with built in speakers)if that is at all possible. I see the HDMI port on the router is a mini and I have almost zero experience with HDMI cables let alone adapters...I tend to try and avoid adapters period. Looking for suggestions and cable length or even some form of reliable wireless solution are very welcome. Once it arrives I will make sure to join the club...should be Friday. Thanks all.


You need to use a slimport HDMI adapter, here is one on Amazon for $19.99, then get a HDMI cable with appropriate length on Amazon as well.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> You need to use a slimport HDMI adapter, here is one on Amazon for $19.99, then get a HDMI cable with appropriate length on Amazon as well.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Just ordered a 2nd Gen ASUS Nexus 7 32 GB to primarily replace my browsing laptop and to use with Battlefield 4. I would also love to use it to stream video and audio to my currently unused ASUS VH236h (a 60hz 1920 x 1080 monitor with built in speakers)if that is at all possible. I see the HDMI port on the router is a mini and I have almost zero experience with HDMI cables let alone adapters...I tend to try and avoid adapters period. Looking for suggestions and cable length or even some form of reliable wireless solution are very welcome. Once it arrives I will make sure to join the club...should be Friday. Thanks all.


Welcome to the club, these new Nexus 7's are awesome!!!

Just one thing to be prepared for though...

The Official Battlelog app that was updated during the beta was absolutely terrible on the Nexus 7.. It's little more than a web page ported to an app.. while it's functional it doesn't scale to the screen which makes reading anything virtually impossible. it also forces landscape mode and will not rotate into portrait mode.

I'm hoping they take on the feedback we've all been throwing at them to make an improved app for launch if not shortly after.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Welcome to the club, these new Nexus 7's are awesome!!!
> 
> Just one thing to be prepared for though...
> 
> The Official Battlelog app that was updated during the beta was absolutely terrible on the Nexus 7.. It's little more than a web page ported to an app.. while it's functional it doesn't scale to the screen which makes reading anything virtually impossible. it also forces landscape mode and will not rotate into portrait mode.
> 
> I'm hoping they take on the feedback we've all been throwing at them to make an improved app for launch if not shortly after.


Thanks for the heads up. I did do a bit of research about how the app worked beforehand. I want landscape anyway so that is fine. I noticed that a decent portion is taken up by the header which was kind of stupid. I hope they upgrade it a bit down the line but either way still really excited to get the tablet for other uses as well.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Hey guys, I'm looking to get a 2nd gen Nexus 7 for my GF for Xmas, is there any way to get flash games to run?
She plays stuff like criminal case, farm heroes and kitchen scramble on facebook.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking to get a 2nd gen Nexus 7 for my GF for Xmas, is there any way to get flash games to run?
> She plays stuff like criminal case, farm heroes and kitchen scramble on facebook.


You can still find and download the flash apk online with a quick search on google. It doesn't work in chrome, so you would have to download the AOSP browser for it to work in, but it's completely doable.


----------



## pez

Also, to add, the AOSP/Stock browser is better on some Android devices than even Chrome. It has probably 95% of Chrome's functionality as well...including being able to pull bookmarks and all that jazz from your Google account.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Also, to add, the AOSP/Stock browser is better on some Android devices than even Chrome. It has probably 95% of Chrome's functionality as well...including being able to pull bookmarks and all that jazz from your Google account.


Thanks for the info.








This mobile tech is totally alien tech to me...I don't use cell phones so even touch screen devices period are all new.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mobile tech is totally alien tech to me...I don't use cell phones so even touch screen devices period are all new.


Don't worry, there are still many out there like you







. If you ever get interested in rooting, Nexus devices are among the easiest to unlock and root. Someone made a toolkit that walks you through it step-by-step. It took me a long while to take my first step into the rooting world, but I'm glad I did. Ironically, the only device I've rooted are my phones







. Not my actual tablets, lol.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Don't worry, there are still many out there like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you ever get interested in rooting, Nexus devices are among the easiest to unlock and root. Someone made a toolkit that walks you through it step-by-step. It took me a long while to take my first step into the rooting world, but I'm glad I did. Ironically, the only device I've rooted are my phones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not my actual tablets, lol.


About that:

Here is the XDA guide for Unlocking, installing custom Recoveries & Root all in one go.

Here is the one click kit to restore your Tablet back to stock from almost any condition, in case you need to return for warranty repair or want to get stock AOSP updates.

Overall, this is all the information you will need for tweaking Nexus 7.


----------



## WonderMutt

Hey guys, I just got my 2013 Nexus 7, it is my first Android device and I have a quick question for you all. In YouTube, all the videos have this stupid square icon in the middle and I'm wondering how to get rid of it?

Here's a pic:


----------



## Thoth420

Thanks for the info rooting the unit. I have a buddy who is a wizard with all that stuff and he was explaining the same thing to me....he actually is the person who recommended the nexus 7 to me.

@Wondermutt Looks like a watermark...first place I would hunt are the settings for youtube app. Skype does this to me default....had to disable it.


----------



## wierdo124

That's the Chromecast logo...are you connected to a Chromecast?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Thanks for the info rooting the unit. I have a buddy who is a wizard with all that stuff and he was explaining the same thing to me....he actually is the person who recommended the nexus 7 to me.
> 
> @Wondermutt Looks like a watermark...first place I would hunt are the settings for youtube app. Skype does this to me default....had to disable it.


I've looked and I don't see any settings to remove a watermark.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> That's the Chromecast logo...are you connected to a Chromecast?


I don't have chromecast installed, at least I can't find it on the Nexus anywhere under apps and don't really know what it is. This is showing up on every YouTube video I pull up.

Any suggestsuggestions on how to get rid of it?

EDIT: Actually, never mind. I went into the settings for youtube, cleared the storage and cache and it went away. Thanks for your suggestions, though, they did help me finally get to what needed to be changed. Have a good one, guys.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I've looked and I don't see any settings to remove a watermark.
> I don't have chromecast installed, at least I can't find it on the Nexus anywhere under apps and don't really know what it is. This is showing up on every YouTube video I pull up.
> 
> Any suggestsuggestions on how to get rid of it?


chrome cast is a device you can buy, and also on your network do you have any streaming devices? (xbox, ps3, roku....)


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I did do a bit of research about how the app worked beforehand. I want landscape anyway so that is fine. I noticed that a decent portion is taken up by the header which was kind of stupid. I hope they upgrade it a bit down the line but either way still really excited to get the tablet for other uses as well.


Yeah much more to the Nexus than just BF







.. but on that note, I just thought I'd mention there has been an update to the Battlelog app and it now uses the full screen space properly so they appear to have taken the feedback on board in time for launch. exciting times!


----------



## Opcode

Seems like people are starting to get really aggravated that Google refuses to even acknowledge the issues the Nexus 7 2013 has. I am buying a Sero 7 Pro (equivalent to the Nexus 7 2012) Friday, simply because of the problems the new Nexus 7 has. It's my first tablet, I might jump aboard the Nexus bandwagon with the 2014 model of the Nexus 7 (I too prefer stock Android). Crackly speakers, multi touch issues, wonky GPS, and random reboots are just too many issues for one device to have. I'm sure the new Nexus 7 is overall a great device, trust me I do very much like it. Just not willing to dump that kind of money into something that is so sketchy. Especially for my first tablet, after a few dozen reviews ASUS and Google left a bad taste in my mouth for this device. Google's official Nexus 7 forums are nothing but complaints regarding all the same issues as well. The Sero 7 Pro is getting 4.3 Jelly Bean update this fall so I guess it will be a good first tablet. Hopefully Google doesn't cut corners with LG for the 2014 model.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opcode*
> 
> Seems like people are starting to get really aggravated that Google refuses to even acknowledge the issues the Nexus 7 2013 has. I am buying a Sero 7 Pro (equivalent to the Nexus 7 2012) Friday, simply because of the problems the new Nexus 7 has. It's my first tablet, I might jump aboard the Nexus bandwagon with the 2014 model of the Nexus 7 (I too prefer stock Android). Crackly speakers, multi touch issues, wonky GPS, and random reboots are just too many issues for one device to have. I'm sure the new Nexus 7 is overall a great device, trust me I do very much like it. Just not willing to dump that kind of money into something that is so sketchy. Especially for my first tablet, after a few dozen reviews ASUS and Google left a bad taste in my mouth for this device. Google's official Nexus 7 forums are nothing but complaints regarding all the same issues as well. The Sero 7 Pro is getting 4.3 Jelly Bean update this fall so I guess it will be a good first tablet. Hopefully Google doesn't cut corners with LG for the 2014 model.


Forum/ some reviews are nothing but compliants because that's how the loud minority works, I guess you must not see this one:

Raise your hand if your N7FHD was working with no issues out of the box

People don't typically get very loud about how flawless their devices are, thus the minority of people who have slight issues become deceivingly loud. None of the "issues" you mentioned with Nexus 7 have happened on my unit since the JSS15Q update(fixed a slight multitouch issue I had). My only random reboot was when running a custom ROM with a buggy DSP setting, other than that no other occurrence for the 2 month that I owned the device.

If you are staying away from Nexus 7 2013 because how loud the minority howl, that's your loss. I have not regretted my decision to buy this N7 2013 for a second, even though the GPS/multi-touch issue were "widespread" at the time I bought it(before JSS15Q). I bought it with and considered returning it if it had GPS or severe multitouch issues, however I got a pretty good unit that only had minor multitouch issues that JSS15Q fixed easily.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Forum/ some reviews are nothing but compliants because that's how the loud minority works, I guess you must not see this one:
> 
> Raise your hand if your N7FHD was working with no issues out of the box
> 
> People don't typically get very loud about how flawless their devices are, thus the minority of people who have slight issues become deceivingly loud. None of the "issues" you mentioned with Nexus 7 have happened on my unit since the JSS15Q update(fixed a slight multitouch issue I had). My only random reboot was when running a custom ROM with a buggy DSP setting, other than that no other occurrence for the 2 month that I owned the device.
> 
> If you are staying away from Nexus 7 2013 because how loud the minority howl, that's your loss. I have not regretted my decision to buy this N7 2013 for a second, even though the GPS/multi-touch issue were "widespread" at the time I bought it(before JSS15Q). I bought it with and considered returning it if it had GPS or severe multitouch issues, however I got a pretty good unit that only had minor multitouch issues that JSS15Q fixed easily.


I agree. I read the reviews before I bought mine, but figured that it looked like the bugs had been worked out, as almost all of the negative reviews I saw were from when the 2013 was first released. I've had mine for almost a week now and besides the learning curve coming from iOS devices, I've had no issues. I really love the Nexus 7, haven't found anything I don't like about it yet (that includes the huge top and bottom bezzels, they give a good place to put your thumb when your holding it without blocking any of the screen!). Anyway, that's just my $0.02.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Yeah much more to the Nexus than just BF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. but on that note, I just thought I'd mention there has been an update to the Battlelog app and it now uses the full screen space properly so they appear to have taken the feedback on board in time for launch. exciting times!


Woot!








Now to adapt to windows 8 more so I don't break it daily.









Also issue-less here as well but only owned the thing a week. Seems to respond better after adding a screen protector...prior it would not always respond to a touch unless I pressed harder.


----------



## GermanyChris

Is there a way to stop the advertisements that happen every time you unlock the thing? I got this for my wife last year and she never uses it so I figured I'd give it a try but the ads make me want to throw the thing


----------



## crazyg0od33

there are ads when you unlock it? can you grab a screenshot, because this doesnt happen to me?

Unless you mean the giant widget showing deals from the play store, in which case just touch and hold, then drag to remove it


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> there are ads when you unlock it? can you grab a screenshot, because this doesnt happen to me?Unless you mean the giant widget showing deals from the play store, in which case just touch and hold, then drag to remove it


Yes it will show an ad then open a firefox tab then drop me in the play store.

how do I take a screen shot? The last time I used Android was a G1 running 1.6.

Sent from my Jeep


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Yes it will show an ad then open a firefox tab then drop me in the play store.
> 
> how do I take a screen shot? The last time I used Android was a G1 running 1.6.
> 
> Sent from my Jeep


Press Power and volume down at the same time.

p.s I never seen any Ads when I unlock my N7. Are you sure Locket is installed? It have to be some user installed app that is showing ads.


----------



## lightsout

You have some crappy app installed that's doing that. It won't do that at stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> there are ads when you unlock it? can you grab a screenshot, because this doesnt happen to me?Unless you mean the giant widget showing deals from the play store, in which case just touch and hold, then drag to remove it
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it will show an ad then open a firefox tab then drop me in the play store.
> 
> how do I take a screen shot? The last time I used Android was a G1 running 1.6.
> 
> Sent from my Jeep
Click to expand...


----------



## GermanyChris




----------



## GermanyChris

Screen shots take to long to capture but there is the web address that I'm left with in firefox


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Screen shots take to long to capture but there is the web address that I'm left with in firefox


I certainly never seen that screen on my Nexus 7, there have be a user installed app that is doing that. Then again I never used Firefox on my Nexus 7. Just check you downloaded app list(Settings/Apps) and see if any suspicious ones.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Screen shots take to long to capture but there is the web address that I'm left with in firefox


Are you using a different lockscreen app?

That's really weird because it's not supposed to happen. Like sherlock said, it has to be a user installed app

Edit - can you grab a screenshot of your main homescreen after you exit that advertisement?


----------



## GermanyChris

Here it is


----------



## TheReciever

Subbed, I just had the 16GB model (1st Gen) and played with it a bit before giving it a stamp of approval and giving it to my GF as her birthday present, she was quite pleased with and is probably already a specialist in mobile apps compared to my knowledge lol

I might be looking into getting the 16GB 2nd Generation model soon since it looks great, keeping an eye on the LG model as well though


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would recommend go into settings & factory reset the tablet then see if the issue still exist.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I would recommend go into settings & factory reset the tablet then see if the issue still exist.


Does it delete everything?


----------



## pez

It'll delete the apps and reset your settings (wifi, Bluetooth, etc.), but not sure what it does with pictures, downloads, synced music, etc. I'm used to factory resetting on my phone through a custom recovery, but it doesn't remove those things.


----------



## wierdo124

It will delete everything everything.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Does your lockscreen look similar to this before you do anything at all? Or is there anything else on the lockscreen?



Also if I'm being completely honest, it probably has something to do with the extreme amount of spam - type games (candy crush, etc that make you wait or spam other people for more lives) you have installed. One of those is probably running in the background. If your lockscreen looks similar to mine, I agree that a factory reset is probably the best option.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Does your lockscreen look similar to this before you do anything at all? Or is there anything else on the lockscreen?
> 
> 
> 
> Also if I'm being completely honest, it probably has something to do with the extreme amount of spam - type games (candy crush, etc that make you wait or spam other people for more lives) you have installed. One of those is probably running in the background. If your lockscreen looks similar to mine, I agree that a factory reset is probably the best option.


It looks like that...

Those game are game my wife and daughter play


----------



## Opcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Here it is


Definitely a girls device, look at all of them girly apps.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Subbed, I just had the 16GB model (1st Gen) and played with it a bit before giving it a stamp of approval and giving it to my GF as her birthday present, she was quite pleased with and is probably already a specialist in mobile apps compared to my knowledge lol
> 
> I might be looking into getting the 16GB 2nd Generation model soon since it looks great, keeping an eye on the LG model as well though


I am buying a Sero 7 (cheaper Nexus 7 first gen) and holding out until the 2014 model of the Nexus 7 arrives.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Does it delete everything?


Yes, you could reset the device back to factory. So it will wipe it clean of all the nonsense that's loaded onto it. If she never uses it I would make sure there's no pictures or anything on it, and do a factory reset. She can always re-download the apps if she plans on using it again.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opcode*
> 
> Definitely a girls device, look at all of them girly apps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am buying a Sero 7 (cheaper Nexus 7 first gen) and holding out until the 2014 model of the Nexus 7 arrives.
> Yes, you could reset the device back to factory. So it will wipe it clean of all the nonsense that's loaded onto it. If she never uses it I would make sure there's no pictures or anything on it, and do a factory reset. She can always re-download the apps if she plans on using it again.


Yea 8 year olds are like that, her iPod looks much the same.


----------



## crazyg0od33

yeah I'd say a reset is your best option.

Sorry


----------



## TheReciever

That Hisense Sero 7 Pro looks like an excellent buy with some features that have been missing on a lot of name brand companies, nice find


----------



## CravinR1

@ germanychris

3 words

1. Factory
2. Data
3. Reset


----------



## Opcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> That Hisense Sero 7 Pro looks like an excellent buy with some features that have been missing on a lot of name brand companies, nice find


Hisense is rolling out Android 4.3 for the Sero 7 Pro sometime before Christmas. Hopefully they don't fall behind and get the update out soon. You can't beat the Sero 7 Pro for $129 especially if and when Hisense rolls out the Android 4.3 update. Meanwhile offering the same ballpark performance of the first generation Nexus 7. I plan on dumping the extra $28 into the Walmart 2 year warranty, which covers pretty much anything that can happen to the device (drops, spills, cracked screens, dust, overheating, etc). So I plan on getting the Sero 7 Pro until the 2014 model Nexus 7 comes out. For around $168 total including tax and warranty. I plan on mostly using it for social media and netflix and the Tegra 3 is plenty more than enough capable of that including any games like fruit ninja with no sweat at all.

P.S. If anyone is interested in one of these tablets, the Walmart warranty also rolls over if you ever sell it. So its well worth the money, especially as most manufactures will laugh in your face over their warranty covering a cracked screen.


----------



## pez

I actually really like the Tegra 3 platform. The games are just plain nifty, too. Hell, it makes some games look, and in turn run better than games on my Nexus 10.

I'm eager to see Tegra 4 in the upcoming devices, even if people don't really have confidence in them.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Is there a way to stop the advertisements that happen every time you unlock the thing? I got this for my wife last year and she never uses it so I figured I'd give it a try but the ads make me want to throw the thing


As others have mentioned probably best to perform a factory reset to get rid of whats ailing you.

Then before you let the ladies reinstall all their games, install avg tablet edition (free) from the play store and run it, it'll do the basic like check for viruses etc.. but also warns if PUP's (potentially unwanted programs) try to install. you still have the option of allowing it but at least in some cases you get a warning beforehand and can reconsider the choice you are about to make.

Free apps often include advertising as a means for the developer to make some money, some are more intrusive than others, i guess it depends if the developer has a conscience or not.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> As others have mentioned probably best to perform a factory reset to get rid of whats ailing you.
> 
> Then before you let the ladies reinstall all their games, install avg tablet edition (free) from the play store and run it, it'll do the basic like check for viruses etc.. but also warns if PUP's (potentially unwanted programs) try to install. you still have the option of allowing it but at least in some cases you get a warning beforehand and can reconsider the choice you are about to make.
> 
> Free apps often include advertising as a means for the developer to make some money, some are more intrusive than others, i guess it depends if the developer has a conscience or not.


Thanks for the AVG recommendation, it worked. I ran a scan and it found 6 things and I've not hade anymore ads in the last hr.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Just got my nexus 7 2013! And t'is awesome









Just a little snag i'm running into - i'm just plugging it in and transferring files onto the drive - movies in this case, and for the most part it works fine. However, when I transfer subbed anime (the ones you see usually as mkv with .264 audio codecs and all that), i can get the video, and the subs too, but the audio doesn't work.

Using the mk player app, by the way.

Any tips for this? Looking online, it should be able to play it (android 4.3), but seems not to.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Just got my nexus 7 2013! And t'is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little snag i'm running into - i'm just plugging it in and transferring files onto the drive - movies in this case, and for the most part it works fine. However, when I transfer subbed anime (the ones you see usually as mkv with .264 audio codecs and all that), i can get the video, and the subs too, but the audio doesn't work.
> 
> Using the mk player app, by the way.
> 
> Any tips for this? Looking online, it should be able to play it (android 4.3), but seems not to.


My Subbed MKV anime works fine with MX Player, never heard of MK Player. All else fails you can convert the MKV to MP4 with handbrake and MP4 with subs burned in works fine in almost all players I use.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> My Subbed MKV anime works fine with MX Player, never heard of MK Player. All else fails you can convert the MKV to MP4 with handbrake and MP4 with subs burned in works fine in almost all players I use.


oops, mx player is what I meant









is handbrake the best converter program to use? I was figuring converting was the best option, but didn't know what to use for that.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> oops, mx player is what I meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is handbrake the best converter program to use? I was figuring converting was the best option, but didn't know what to use for that.


It works for me and it is one of the simplest converter program to use imo. For me it works just fine with loose presets & subtitle burned in.


----------



## wierdo124

I use VidCoder, which is built off the handbrake engine. Both are open source.


----------



## Thoth420

So following the above conversation....I could put a full season of one of my favorite shows(AVI files) onto the tablet and watch them via the MX player? This would be fantastic since I often get stuck at a friends with no wifi who has questionable taste in television programs.


----------



## Opcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> So following the above conversation....I could put a full season of one of my favorite shows(AVI files) onto the tablet and watch them via the MX player? This would be fantastic since I often get stuck at a friends with no wifi who has questionable taste in television programs.


Yes, MX Player is mostly recommended because of its hardware decoding. I use it and its simple and straight forward to use.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opcode*
> 
> Yes, MX Player is mostly recommended because of its hardware decoding. I use it and its simple and straight forward to use.


So like the VLC for a tablet? Thanks Op!


----------



## Narokuu

Got a nexus 7 today. pretty happy... it was at Walmart, and it was listed at 289.99$ however when they rang it up, it was 199.99 it is the newest model, so im not sure if i got a deal or what.

But im very happy with it. i also got some monster earbuds. pretty happy so far =D


----------



## crazyg0od33

why is your box for the new version gray?


----------



## Narokuu

it may have been the older version. hence why it was cheaper.

Technical Specs on the device say Me370T model number, 32g storage, evne if its the older model i think it was worth it


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah that's the 2012 model. If it were me i'd return it and get the current model, performance is FAR better.

But hey whatever suits you


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> it may have been the older version. hence why it was cheaper.
> 
> Technical Specs on the device say Me370T model number, 32g storage, evne if its the older model i think it was worth it


For $29 more you can get the newer version which is quite a bit better. But you would go from 32gb to 16 at that price.


----------



## Narokuu

I thought I was getting The new one but this saved me money. So I'm OK with it in hindsight, its just for forums videos music, and traveling

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pez

Just try not to use a newer one, or else you might change your mind







.


----------



## wierdo124

Exactly what everyone uses their N7 is pretty much. For video the 2013 model is better by a country mile thanks to stereo speakers and 1080p awesome display. For everything else the doubled RAM and massively improved processor (Tegra 3 was a joke) puts it in another league.

Full disclosure: I own both generations.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Exactly what everyone uses their N7 is pretty much. For video the 2013 model is better by a country mile thanks to stereo speakers and 1080p awesome display. For everything else the doubled RAM and massively improved processor (Tegra 3 was a joke) puts it in another league.
> 
> Full disclosure: I own both generations.


Also, when you equalize the brightness level(2013 is 86% brighter than 2012), the battery life on 2013 is also comes out ahead despite having a smaller battery.

All Tablets at 200nits( 34% max brightness for 2013, 64% max brightness for 2012)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Exactly what everyone uses their N7 is pretty much. For video the 2013 model is better by a country mile thanks to stereo speakers and 1080p awesome display. For everything else the doubled RAM and massively improved processor (Tegra 3 was a joke) puts it in another league.
> 
> Full disclosure: I own both generations.


I use my first gen for reading and web browsing. I would like to get a newer one, just because new stuff is fun. But the first one fits my needs perfectly well. I would stay it is plenty good.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just try not to use a newer one, or else you might change your mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


i know the newer is better, but for the price and 32 g storage, its fine for what i use it for. a glorified E-reader and used for Forums/netflix while I'm traveling. which i only do like 2-3 times a year for either Family events, or i make trips to California/ Washington for Gunnar. so its basicly something to keep me from burning the batter on my phone. yes EVENTUALLY i will get a different tablet, most likely the newer Nexus, or i may go the Transformer route. this tablet i have now would be perfect until it died if it had an SD slot in it.


----------



## Opcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> i know the newer is better, but for the price and 32 g storage, its fine for what i use it for. a glorified E-reader and used for Forums/netflix while I'm traveling. which i only do like 2-3 times a year for either Family events, or i make trips to California/ Washington for Gunnar. so its basicly something to keep me from burning the batter on my phone. yes EVENTUALLY i will get a different tablet, most likely the newer Nexus, or i may go the Transformer route. this tablet i have now would be perfect until it died if it had an SD slot in it.


Sero 7 Pro here, the better version of the Nexus 7 2012 at only $139 with tax (but only 8GB with MicroSD to 32GB). I am holding out on the 2013 model of the Nexus 7 as its not impressive at all. The 2014 model should be very impressive and I would expect no less than a Snapdragon 800 in it. So I bought a cheap tablet to get me by as my first tablet (loving it so far) until next years model comes out. Gives me time to learn Android and all that while pocketing extra cash that I put away towards next years model. The 2013 model is an upgrade, just not one that warrants spending that much money. I will wait for LG's model and see if they don't cut corners like ASUS did. A lot of people are returning the 2013 Nexus 7 and buying 2012 models.


----------



## GermanyChris

I'm with the guy who just bought last years I wouldn't pay more and get less storage for a faster processor I'm not going to use.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I'm with the guy who just bought last years I wouldn't pay more and get less storage for a faster processor I'm not going to use.


Agreed, its not to have the fastest tablet on the market, its going to play my movies, music and the occasional game when traveling perfectly. i will get more than what its worth out of it.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I'm kinda frustrated with my nexus 7 2013 right now... I seem to get a ton of random reboots. Like so many, probably on average 2 a day if I'm using my tablet for 4+ hours a day, which I do at work. Ive got it unlocked and rooted, custom kernel. Ive tried under clocking, still random reboots. So I feel like its more ROM related. I had the custom twrp recovery and I could never update to the newest ROM, I figured out how to do it awhile back but that didn't solve anything. Guess I'll do a full wipe and start over.

Anyone have a good method for backing up all the apps and data for the tablet? I'd love to just be able to wipe it and reload everything, i use wug's toolkit for everything too...


----------



## Narokuu

I just have everything backed up, to google. when i launched my tablet for the first time, it loaded all the apps i use on my phone. was really nice, i had no idea it was saved like that.


----------



## Opcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I'm kinda frustrated with my nexus 7 2013 right now... I seem to get a ton of random reboots. Like so many, probably on average 2 a day if I'm using my tablet for 4+ hours a day, which I do at work. Ive got it unlocked and rooted, custom kernel. Ive tried under clocking, still random reboots. So I feel like its more ROM related. I had the custom twrp recovery and I could never update to the newest ROM, I figured out how to do it awhile back but that didn't solve anything. Guess I'll do a full wipe and start over.
> 
> Anyone have a good method for backing up all the apps and data for the tablet? I'd love to just be able to wipe it and reload everything, i use wug's toolkit for everything too...


You can sync apps to your Google account, so when you set up another tablet running Android using the same account it will sync over all of your apps. As for data i am unsure, you could always use DropBox or some other cloud for that.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> i know the newer is better, but for the price and 32 g storage, its fine for what i use it for. a glorified E-reader and used for Forums/netflix while I'm traveling. which i only do like 2-3 times a year for either Family events, or i make trips to California/ Washington for Gunnar. so its basicly something to keep me from burning the batter on my phone. yes EVENTUALLY i will get a different tablet, most likely the newer Nexus, or i may go the Transformer route. this tablet i have now would be perfect until it died if it had an SD slot in it.


Yeah, I was just saying don't get caught into the upgrade cycle like some of us







.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I was just saying don't get caught into the upgrade cycle like some of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


if i could afford it i would! haha but i don't make much money. This one was a partial gift from my live stream viewers.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Do you guys think now would be a good time to buy a Nexus 7? There's no 3rd generation on it's way out soon is there?


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Do you guys think now would be a good time to buy a Nexus 7? There's no 3rd generation on it's way out soon is there?


Not until next year.


----------



## falcon26

I know this must have been asked, but when is 4.4 kitkat due out for the N7? I have it on my N5 and love it


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I know this must have been asked, but when is 4.4 kitkat due out for the N7? I have it on my N5 and love it


Google said it will be released in the next few weeks. Given that HTC already promised HTC One Gpe will get it by Nov.15 I doubt Google would let a Nexus get beaten to 4.4. Thus Nexus4/7/10 4.4 OTA probably is due sometime in the next 6 days.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

All Nexus devices are supposed to get 4.4 KitKat before any other Android devices (Or so the interwebs says) so my assumption is that the update is rolling out very soon. It's one of the reasons i'm looking at a Nexus 7. But then, of course, there's nothing else comparable to it for the price point right now aside from the Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

After searching forever for a local screen protector...I caved and bought a Nexus 7 today. Haven't opened it yet. Soon.


----------



## Ardalista

I had read about the tablets and while I was at the local store with one of my friends I decided to dive in...

On the way home he asked me why I brought a tablet..

I explained to him that I could install some apps and use it as a TV remote..

he said it was an expensive remote...

I nodded and said yeah.. but it also has a camera so I can take a photo of myself changing the tv channel


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Do you guys think now would be a good time to buy a Nexus 7? There's no 3rd generation on it's way out soon is there?


Current model has been out like 3 or 4 months. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one.


----------



## BenRK

Anyone know how to root the 2013 model WITHOUT losing all my data? I'm not interested in ROMs, so I shouldn't need an unlocked bootloader, should I? I just have too many games that I don't want to lose save data on.


----------



## CravinR1

I'm fairly sure root requires data to be burned


----------



## BenRK

I've read that it's not rooting that causes data to be wiped, but unlocking the boot loader, but no one says a method of rooting without unlocking.


----------



## wierdo124

It is unlocking the bootloader that requires wiping, rather than rooting. But there is no way to root without unlocking the bootloader currently. This is the security of Android in 2013, exploits are hard to come by


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I used wug's toolkit to unlock and root my tablet. I love that program and it makes everything super easy. Its great for anything you need to do with the nexus 7. But yes it will wipe everything. You can do a backup before you wipe it and load everything back, although I never have, I just read with wugs toolkit you can do that as well.
Honestly, I just needed to unlock the boot loader and install a custom recovery because I have a custom kernel. No need to have it actually rooted with busybox and supersu, which I just found out like yesterday. Lol.
Its going to be easy for me to flash back to stock as well. So wugs toolkit is the way to go


----------



## reubdy

Hey all, you may have seen my recent post looking for tablet info.

I'm kind of settled on the Nexus 7, but have seen varying info of flash support. I'm not new to rooting of phones, but have never had a tablet, so it will be a first time (I'm sure it's not any different).

So for my questions...


First off, may be a dumb question but oh well, can a rooted N7 run flash player and eventually flash games?
How well does it run said games? I am mainly getting this for a game named Wartune, which can be fairly demanding at times.
If I do end up getting a N7, are there different versions (not including different memory size) I should be aware of?
Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reubdy*
> 
> Hey all, you may have seen my recent post looking for tablet info.
> 
> I'm kind of settled on the Nexus 7, but have seen varying info of flash support. I'm not new to rooting of phones, but have never had a tablet, so it will be a first time (I'm sure it's not any different).
> 
> So for my questions...
> 
> 
> First off, may be a dumb question but oh well, can a rooted N7 run flash player and eventually flash games?
> How well does it run said games? I am mainly getting this for a game named Wartune, which can be fairly demanding at times.
> If I do end up getting a N7, are there different versions (not including different memory size) I should be aware of?
> Thanks so much everyone!


Good choice.

1) - you don't need to root to install flash, however flash for android is discontinued and no longer available from the play store, but it is still available from the adobe website if you want to install it.

2) You will struggle to find a tablet that can run games as well as the 2nd Gen Nexus 7.. this thing is just awesome for everything I've thrown at it so far.

3) there are two generations of Nexus 7, (2012 and the newer 2013) the main differences are the CPU used and the available ram, in both cases the + is on the 2nd gen model, the only other thing to consider is if you want to splash out the extra $ on an LTE model or pocket the cash and get a wifi model and tether it to a mobile hotspot when out and about.


----------



## reubdy

TYVM Ardal...you have convinced me!


----------



## sherlock

Nexus 7 Wifi version's 4.4 update have started to roll out according to this tweet:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Android*
> 
> 
> 
> Starting today, Nexus 7 (2012 and 2013) and Nexus 10 will be getting a tasty update to Android 4.4, KitKat
> 
> - Android (@Android)
> 
> 
> 
> November 13, 2013
Click to expand...


----------



## sWaY20

Already got the update on my nexus 10, haven't tried the 7 yet.

tappin from my Nexus 4


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Already got the update on my nexus 10, haven't tried the 7 yet.
> 
> tappin from my Nexus 4


My 7 haven't recieved the update yet. Google apparently thinks Nexus 10 have hardware problems with transparent bar, have you tried to use Nova Launcher 2.3 Beta or sideload Google Experience launcher to see if it is a real issue?


----------



## GermanyChris

I was going to ask if it was out yet? I've brought the thng with me to my work apartment for 2 weeks waiting for this update


----------



## Narokuu

Anyone have an easier fix, or simple one to get rid of the Google search bar on the home screen, im not the best with mods/roots/crazy stuff to make things work is there anything i can do. i love this tablet but i hate the bar clogging my screen and my nice wallpaper. Thanks!


----------



## Special_K

Narokuu, I just use ADW Launcher EX and disable it that way.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Anyone have an easier fix, or simple one to get rid of the Google search bar on the home screen, im not the best with mods/roots/crazy stuff to make things work is there anything i can do. i love this tablet but i hate the bar clogging my screen and my nice wallpaper. Thanks!


Get a custom launcher like Nova or Apex would give you the option to to disable the search bar. It require no rooting or custom Roms.


----------



## Narokuu

Thanks all! ill give this a try, i appreciate it. DO these work on android phones as well? to help optimize them?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Thanks all! ill give this a try, i appreciate it. DO these work on android phones as well? to help optimize them?


These launches work on both phones and tablets, for example Nova Launcher on my Nexus 5


----------



## Narokuu

Thank you all so much! now.. should i buy the 4$ version? or is the free one ok. i can get it IF its worth it, just will not be till Christmas time when i have expendable funds

Also +rep for helping me!


----------



## wierdo124

Can't afford four bucks?

Free version is fine. Prime just unlocks more features.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Thank you all so much! now.. should i buy the 4$ version? or is the free one ok. i can get it IF its worth it, just will not be till Christmas time when i have expendable funds
> 
> Also +rep for helping me!


For what you need(hide the search bar) , the free version of Nova is just fine. Try it out and decide if you need the Prime version. In the mean time here is a list of Free & Prime features



If you are short on cash for apps, here is a free app that give you google playstore credits for answering short surveys( 5-10 questions per).

Google Opinion Rewards

I installed it 4-5 days ago, already got two surveys and am at $1.95 Playstore credits already.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Can't afford four bucks?
> 
> Free version is fine. Prime just unlocks more features.


No i cannot, i currently live on donations that i get from my livestream. have been for a year and 1/2 now. long story why, but short version is, US army screwed me over, cannot pass background checks and i live in a tiny town, so nothing under the table work wise. So i live on less than 2k a year. Thanks to a close friend i have a home. Slowly building a community right now. So i can live off it. its a tough climb but ill make it!

I got the Nexus 7 as a gift for Christmas from one of my viewers. Hence why i am in this thread talking about it and learning more about it.


----------



## GermanyChris

How did the Army screw you?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> No i cannot, i currently live on donations that i get from my livestream. have been for a year and 1/2 now. long story why, but short version is, US army screwed me over, cannot pass background checks and i live in a tiny town, so nothing under the table work wise. So i live on less than 2k a year. Thanks to a close friend i have a home. Slowly building a community right now. So i can live off it. its a tough climb but ill make it!
> 
> I got the Nexus 7 as a gift for Christmas from one of my viewers. Hence why i am in this thread talking about it and learning more about it.


As I said on my post at the bottom of the last page, the free version should be good enough for you. You can also install Goolge Opinion Rewards to answer surveys for Credits which can be used for apps/games/music.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> How did the Army screw you?


I get asked this a lot, so much i have a Google document and i usually link people to it (its on my live stream page)

I lived in Texas, was in the national guard. Put in request to transfer from TX to Pennsylvania, to be with my Fiance.
orders was approved, but after i get all moved and in the new area, they could not slot me at the current unit, so i had to take an 8 month early discharge. i have paperwork saying an honorable discharge, but i was tagged with 130k in debt and i cannot pass a background check.
So a friend of mine is helping me with basic necessities, i just sold my car not long ago, but i don't make a lot of money

I am just saving and making it day by day. I am now divorced, and my stream has a few sponsors that help me as well including Gunnar Optiks.
Sooner or later i will make it, building a large viewer base, or ill crash and burn xD


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> I get asked this a lot, so much i have a Google document and i usually link people to it (its on my live stream page)
> 
> I lived in Texas, was in the national guard. Put in request to transfer from TX to Pennsylvania, to be with my Fiance.
> orders was approved, but after i get all moved and in the new area, they could not slot me at the current unit, so i had to take an 8 month early discharge. i have paperwork saying an honorable discharge, but i was tagged with 130k in debt and i cannot pass a background check.
> So a friend of mine is helping me with basic necessities, i just sold my car not long ago, but i don't make a lot of money
> 
> I am just saving and making it day by day. I am now divorced, and my stream has a few sponsors that help me as well including Gunnar Optiks.
> Sooner or later i will make it, building a large viewer base, or ill crash and burn xD


I've either been in or worked for the Army pretty much my entire adult life. Everything in the Army is waveable EVERYTHING a gentleman I work with just got a $623,718 indebtedness waived. You likely don't qualify for VFW membership but I'd be there tomorrow with my DD214, letter of indebtedness and a sorry look and see if they'll help...you're a poster child for them if your story checks out.


----------



## Narokuu

The debt was given to me BY the army. because they could not slot me in the unit., i was tagged with paying back the training i received. i was national guard, so state driven contract with this type of loophole in it. i have been fighting it for 3 years. but when you go against the department of defense, you cannot win. I have even talked to army and civilian lawyers, and they wont touch it.

i dont have enough active duty time to qualify for Va benefits, medical or otherwise. so its a lost cause.


----------



## Narokuu

And now for the topic of the thread, I seem to have overlapping on the dock, and no idea how to get rid of it. Also the Google search bar came back. I must be doing something wrong

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> And now for the topic of the thread, I seem to have overlapping on the dock, and no idea how to get rid of it. Also the Google search bar came back. I must be doing something wrong
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


A screen shot of your homescreen(with the overlapping on the dock in question) & Nova Setting pages would be very helpful.

To take screenshot: press power & volume down at the same time, to quickly upload screenshots to your computer I recommend using Dropbox or Google Plus's auto-upload function.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> How did the Army screw you?
> 
> 
> 
> I get asked this a lot, so much i have a Google document and i usually link people to it (its on my live stream page)
> 
> I lived in Texas, was in the national guard. Put in request to transfer from TX to Pennsylvania, to be with my Fiance.
> orders was approved, but after i get all moved and in the new area, they could not slot me at the current unit, so i had to take an 8 month early discharge. i have paperwork saying an honorable discharge, but i was tagged with 130k in debt and i cannot pass a background check.
> So a friend of mine is helping me with basic necessities, i just sold my car not long ago, but i don't make a lot of money
> 
> I am just saving and making it day by day. I am now divorced, and my stream has a few sponsors that help me as well including Gunnar Optiks.
> Sooner or later i will make it, building a large viewer base, or ill crash and burn xD
Click to expand...

Background check or credit check? No one checks an army discharge for a job except maybe some big time security stuff. And plenty of places don't do credit checks if thats what you mean.

I have an OTH from the navy and it has never been a problem in the last 12 years.

Mcdonalds will pay you a hell of a lot more than 2000 a year.


----------



## Narokuu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Background check or credit check? No one checks an army discharge for a job except maybe some big time security stuff. And plenty of places don't do credit checks if thats what you mean.
> 
> I have an OTH from the navy and it has never been a problem in the last 12 years.
> 
> Mcdonalds will pay you a hell of a lot more than 2000 a year.






I have applied to every place in town, even gotten a few interviews over the past 2 years i have been dealing with this. however after i sign the paper during the interview of allowing tem to
run a background check. i either don't get a call back, or they call and say its been filled by another person.

I am not really worried about it, ill make it sooner or later.

My Nexus screenshots:





Please let me know if anything else is needed. the apps on the dock all overlap, and the smaller ones dont actually work. only the ones on top do


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> My Nexus screenshots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if anything else is needed. the apps on the dock all overlap, and the smaller ones dont actually work. only the ones on top do


Disable "Dock as Overlay" under "advanced" , that is what's causing the overlaping.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Disable "Dock as Overlay" under "advanced" , that is what's causing the overlaping.


i did this, and even rebooted the device, and its still happening.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> i did this, and even rebooted the device, and its still happening.


Have you tried "Restart Nova Launcher"? Under Nova Settings-> Advanced in combination with unchecking "Dock as Overlay"?

If that doesn't work then I would try uninstalling Nova Launcher then reinstall it.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Have you tried "Restart Nova Launcher"? Under Nova Settings-> Advanced? in combination with unchecking "Dock as Overlay"?


Yes, i tried this as well.

Also choosing to not show the persistent search bar, has failed, its always there.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Yes, i tried this as well.
> 
> Also choosing to not show the persistent search bar, has failed, its always there.


Strange as it works flawlessly for me. Have you checked Nova launcher as your default launcher? If not, do that at the bottom of the "Nova settings" page.

If that doesn't work then find Nova Launcher under Settings-Apps-Downloaded and Clear data & cahce. Then re-start nova again to set it up. Have you imported the settings from the stock laucher when you started Nova or did you start from scratch? The former can cause problems.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Strange as it works flawlessly for me. Have you checked Nova launcher as your default launcher? If not, do that at the bottom of the "Nova settings" page


Yea i did. i have been trying everything i can think of, and i have no idea why its doing this


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Yea i did. i have been trying everything i can think of, and i have no idea why its doing this


Clear data and cache for Nova and try to set it up again, and if that fails then uninstall Nova and set it up again(don't import settings from the previous launcher). Unless "Dock as Overlay" is checked, I don't see any reason that it won't work. You are using the latest version(2.2.3) right?


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Clear data and cache for Nova and try to set it up again, and if that fails then uninstall Nova and set it up again(don't import settings from the previous launcher). Unless "Dock as Overlay" is checked, I don't see any reason that it won't work. You are using the latest version(2.2.3) right?


Full uninstall and re install worked. and i am running 2.2.3, so lets hope it was just a glitch. i wont mess with the settings on the dock. and we shall see how it goes.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Full uninstall and re install worked. and i am running 2.2.3, so lets hope it was just a glitch. i wont mess with the settings on the dock. and we shall see how it goes.


Glad one of the suggestions worked, if any more hiccup happens please let me now and I would be glad to help.(As a preventive measure, make sure you go into recent apps (the button to the right of home) and swipe away the default launcher.)

As long as you don't click "Dock as Overlay again" I don't think that issue would occur, but you should go into Dock Settings and change the Dock Pages from 3(the default) to 1 if you don't want to use the scroll-able dock pages to avoid inconveniences.


----------



## Narokuu

I will do that, Thanks for the help! This is my first tablet and i am really enjoying it. i just cannot wait to learn all the tips and tricks of android users. It's like learning Pcs all over again. my poor phone has been neglected so much i think its mad at me >.>


----------



## pez

Still waiting on Kit Kat on my N7...need to check the Nexus 10. Hoping that petition goes through for it to come to the GNex.


----------



## wierdo124

Can't officially come to the Gnex because OMAP4 is no longer supported on account of TI not building the OMAP division anymore. Google also can't do anything about it because there's such things as closed source code, patents and what not, that make building your own drivers illegal. Whether TI would do anything, who knows. But it would be kind of like if Nvidia stopped supporting the GTX680 or something, but EVGA made its own drivers. Think that would go over well with NV?

Google does have their 18 month rule but this goes further than that, they can't support a chipset that was made by a company that's basically gone bust (or that division has anyway).


----------



## sherlock

I am still waiting for the 4.4 OTA, but for those of you who want it right now you can use the official 4.4 factory image here.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Can't officially come to the Gnex because OMAP4 is no longer supported on account of TI not building the OMAP division anymore. Google also can't do anything about it because there's such things as closed source code, patents and what not, that make building your own drivers illegal. Whether TI would do anything, who knows. But it would be kind of like if Nvidia stopped supporting the GTX680 or something, but EVGA made its own drivers. Think that would go over well with NV?
> 
> Google does have their 18 month rule but this goes further than that, they can't support a chipset that was made by a company that's basically gone bust (or that division has anyway).


I was reading this, but I thought I read an article that actually said TI had quietly updates the drivers for the device fairly recently, though I didn't do any extensive research into it. Strangely, it's a very good phone still, but it has it's random slowdowns which ironically do feel like driver compatibility issues, rather than CPU flaws/faults.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Haven't updated my nexus 7 2013. I'll have to flash the factory image when I get a chance. Wish I could get it on my galaxy s2, but I guess I should be happy I have jellybean on such an old phone.


----------



## CerealKillah

How is Kit Kat on the 2013 Nexus 7? I bought 3 of these for my kids, for Christmas and wanted to see how things are going.


----------



## wierdo124

Haven't received the blasted update yet.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*
> 
> How is Kit Kat on the 2013 Nexus 7? I bought 3 of these for my kids, for Christmas and wanted to see how things are going.


absolutely 100% better than JB on nexus 7 13. I get no crashing, better battery, and got performance increases all around. Chrome no longer crashes at all.


----------



## CerealKillah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> absolutely 100% better than JB on nexus 7 13. I get no crashing, better battery, and got performance increases all around. Chrome no longer crashes at all.


That is encouraging news.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> absolutely 100% better than JB on nexus 7 13. I get no crashing, better battery, and got performance increases all around. Chrome no longer crashes at all.


That sounds great. Chrome has become the one inconsistent performing app on my N7.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That sounds great. Chrome has become the one inconsistent performing app on my N7.


Interesting, I have had no Chrome crashes at all on my N7(still on 4.3) and I am on Chrome Beta for Android.

Still waiting for 4.4 OTA, if it don't come by Sunday I will probably flash the 4.4 image myself.


----------



## pez

Chrome just runs better on every other device for me besides android. It's even 'just ok' on the Nexus 10. Chrome on iOS 7, though. Ridiculously fast. The link it has between the video app isn't great, either.


----------



## wierdo124

I've never had a problem with Chrome either.


----------



## lightsout

I've tried to use Chrome on multiple devices and I always find it much slower than the stock browser.


----------



## Thoth420

No problems with Chrome are anything so far...then again mine is still new and I don't use it much...waiting on a few accessories.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I've tried to use Chrome on multiple devices and I always find it much slower than the stock browser.


This is generally my experience. I like Chrome...just not really on Android. It runs great on my GFs phone (Note 2), but the stock browser still runs miles better on any device I've also tried Chrome on.


----------



## lightsout

That's my experience. It's weird. At first I thought it was just because it was new. I also tried some recommended settings to get it to run better. But it's never been close to the stock browser.


----------



## CravinR1

Chrome is convenient with logging in but is slower on my note 2 and n10 and wife's s4 and sons n7


----------



## downlinx

Well I might have figured out why the slow push on kitkat, I just got an OTA update to KRT16S. Looking into, hat this update does and alliance can findis that it cures some serious bugs. All I know at this time. I was actually surprised I got it, being rooted and having a custom recovery.

UPDATE:
Quote:


> Update: Here is the KRT16O -> KRT16S AOSP changelog. Not sure which one (according to Dan Morrill, there was one stop-ship bug) of these was so critical that it delayed the OTA for the Nexus 4 and several other Nexus devices, but here they all are. The vold bugs look pretty serious, and the rest seem APN-related.


Source
I got the update OTA even with rooted and custom recovery, so it must be something serious. So look to start receiving your updates soon


----------



## pez

Hmmm...guess I'll take a look. Last night didn't prove successful for me







.


----------



## soth7676

Just ordered the N7 2013 LTE for Tmobile...should come in tomorrow...will let you know my thoughts and such once i get in my greedy little hands


----------



## lightsout

I have revisited chrome on my note 2 and I must say it runs great.


----------



## Thoth420

Should I update to 4.4 fellas? Say's my battery is too low to apply now so I am charging her up.


----------



## lightsout

I don't see why not. I haven't read about kept up on any bugs on the official rom as mine is running a custom. Might want to look into that first.


----------



## Narokuu

I haven't gotten the OTA Update yet, is there a way to check for it?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Yeah I STILL have no update....


----------



## soth7676

Finally got my nexus.....had to let it download apps and setup overnight...but liking it so far...much thinner than my HP touchpad


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Yeah I STILL have no update....


Just flash the official 4.4 KTR16S image already








I don't mind waiting so I will give it another week.


----------



## black7hought

I just updated mine about ten minutes ago. Check again and see if it is available.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> I haven't gotten the OTA Update yet, is there a way to check for it?


If you enter settings > scroll to the bottom > about tablet > system update. If the update is available it will be displayed.


----------



## downlinx

just got the OTA update for my sons nexus 7 this morning.


----------



## ACHILEE5

My old Nexus 7 just got its update


----------



## pez

My 2012 got its update







. Everything is noticeably smoother.


----------



## wierdo124

Got mine. Seems to be rolling out to the masses now. No speed difference on my 2013 but I didn't have speed problems before.


----------



## GermanyChris

No love here..


----------



## Narokuu

got mine yesterday, (sorry no posts i have been busy with my stream and podcasts). I only notice Chrome running faster. but i have nothing to compare to, this is my first tablet. I am loving it though. More happy every day i use it =D


----------



## pez

4.4 Is on my Nexus 10 now. Chrome is running infinitely better among everything else. This is the biggest difference I've noticed yet among the two devices. Will have to see about battery, though as this thing takes ages to charge.


----------



## sherlock

Finally got my 4.4 OTA today on the Nexus 7 2013, running fine so far











Biggest improvements for me are the immersive mode for reading ebooks & the 4.4 default Email client(finally updated UI to match Gmail).


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Finally got my 4.4 OTA today on the Nexus 7 2013, running fine so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest improvements for me are the immersive mode for reading ebooks & the 4.4 default Email client(finally updated UI to match Gmail).


Finally, took you long enough, hehe


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah the new email client is killer. Exchange still sucks, but that makes it bearable.


----------



## sherlock

My homescreen with 4.4 & Nova 2.3beta3


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> My homescreen with 4.4 & Nova 2.3beta3


How do you cut down on the opacity of the black bar at the top? T.T i must know! (im using Nova as well)


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> How do you cut down on the opacity of the black bar at the top? T.T i must know! (im using Nova as well)


You mean making it transparent? You will need android 4.4 & Nova 2.3 beta(sign up here)

and once you get it go into Setting->Look & Feel, scroll to the bottom and enable Transparent notification bar.


----------



## Narokuu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> You mean making it transparent? You will need android 4.4 & Nova 2.3 beta(sign up here)
> 
> and once you get it go into Setting->Look & Feel, scroll to the bottom and enable Transparent notification bar?






Thanks!


----------



## soth7676

I finally got the kitkat update myself...loving my nexus so far....it replaced my nook color and does so much more....


----------



## Deadboy90

Just placed my order for one of these babies. It was either this or the Galaxy tab 3 and ill pick a quad core over a dual core any day.


----------



## Narokuu

You wont be dissapointed =D


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I did some battery life test for Video playback on my Nexus 7 2013.
> 
> Playback battery life depends a lot on the brightness, and a little bit on which player you are using+ Hardware acceleration
> 
> The following are using MX Player Pro, H/W+ Hardware acceleration, 720p ( in 16:10 aspect ratio to fill the full screen)
> Full brightness(15/15 or 583 nits), 6 hour 6 min for 86% or 14.1% per hour
> 2/3 brightness (10/15 or 389 nits), 8 hour 5 min for 86% or 10.6% per hour
> 1/3 brightness (5/15 or 194 nits),10 hour 41 min for 86% or 8.06% per hour


Update on Video playback battery life on stock 4.4, it appears the 4.4 update have shortened playback battery life on my Nexus 7 by a significant margin, although the degree of reduction varies based on the Brightness level used:

The following are using MX Player Pro, H/W+ Hardware acceleration, 720p videos( in 16:10 aspect ratio to fill the full screen)

Android 4.3, Full brightness(15/15 or 583 nits), 6 hour 6 min for 86% or 14.1% per hour
Android 4.4, Full brightness(15/15 or 583 nits), *5 hour 15 min for 86% or 16.4% per hour*

Android 4.3, 2/3 brightness (10/15 or 389 nits), 8 hour 5 min for 86% or 10.6% per hour
Android 4.4, 2/3 brightness (10/15 or 389 nits), *7 hour 20 min for 86% or 11.7% per hour*

Android 4.3, 1/3 brightness (5/15 or 194 nits),10 hour 41 min for 86% or 8.06% per hour
Android 4.4, 1/3 brightness (5/15 or 194 nits),*10 hour 13 min for 86% or 8.4% per hour*


----------



## theturbofd

anyone know if the nexus 10 is as fast as the nexus 7? Also does anyone know of a good stylus for drawing on the nexus 7?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> anyone know if the nexus 10 is as fast as the nexus 7? Also does anyone know of a good stylus for drawing on the nexus 7?


They are both very smooth, but based on what I heard the Nexus 7 2013 is faster than Nexus 10 due to newer hardware & lower screen resolution. As far as stylus goes I suggest you go to XDA.com's Nexus 7 2013 forum and ask there.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> anyone know if the nexus 10 is as fast as the nexus 7? Also does anyone know of a good stylus for drawing on the nexus 7?


It's definitely faster than the 2012 N7, but I'm not sure about the 2013. Probably a no, TBH.


----------



## Deadboy90

My 2012 nexus 7 should be here by the 9th! Then I just got to wait for Christmas...


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> My 2012 nexus 7 should be here by the 9th! Then I just got to wait for Christmas...


Don't fret! it's worth the wait! Congrats on your tablet


----------



## wierdo124

Nexus 10 is somewhat underpowered. The dual core Exynos can't hold a candle to the Snapdragon quad in the N7 2013.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Nexus 10 is somewhat underpowered. The dual core Exynos can't hold a candle to the Snapdragon quad in the N7 2013.


I agree, I got my girl one last March for her bday. It's an awesome tablet, one of the best 10" tablets imo. That being said, the screen is gorgeous but takes a lot to run it and that dual core just shows it's not as good as a nice quad core snapdragon would be.

I'm curious what the next nexus 10 refresh will be, considering all this one needs is a better processor and maybe some more ram. Unless they go insane and put 4k screen on it which imo would be dumb.

tappin from my neXus 5


----------



## theturbofd

Sad :[ Hopefully there's a new nexus 10 soon. Drawing on my 2013 nexus 7 is pretty sick but would like to have the extra 3 inch screen.


----------



## Deadboy90

So my nexus 7 came today. Aaaaand it's DOA. It won't turn on and I have had it charging for the last 15 minutes. There is no indication of it charging, just a black screen.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Mine was the same. Just let it charge over night and it should be fine.


----------



## wierdo124

Takes a while of charging for them to boot.

But mine came with a charge.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So my nexus 7 came today. Aaaaand it's DOA. It won't turn on and I have had it charging for the last 15 minutes. There is no indication of it charging, just a black screen.


Mine does that all the time if we let it die. I think the proper instructions were put it on the actual Asus charger for at least 15 minutes and hold the power button for 10 seconds.


----------



## pez

The 2012 N7 is that way, too. When it dies, or the battery finally drips out it's last drop, it takes forever to get it back on. I have to do a soft reset sometimes to get it on.


----------



## fatlardo

Any one here got the lte 2013 one? How you liking it? I picked up the 16gb but wanted lte. Wonder if I should sale or trade with someone.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

I got the regular 32gb model and it does fine for me. If I need data, I have an android phone. Just my opinion.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Any one here got the lte 2013 one? How you liking it? I picked up the 16gb but wanted lte. Wonder if I should sale or trade with someone.


Got the LTE model and it's been working pretty nicely for me. I just use it with T-Mobile's free 200MB data while in the US. I'm currently overseas and have been using the Nexus 7 LTE with a local SIM card as wi-fi hotspot ($25/unlimited). Since the 3G network appears to be woefully congested where I am (getting 0.5-1 Mbps down on my unlocked HSPA+ smartphones), having LTE (10-30 Mbps down) on the Nexus 7 has been a lifesaver.


----------



## Deadboy90

Ok its the 2012 nexus i got, 32 gb version. I got it all rooted, unlocked, etc. I also just backed it up with the root toolkit. Now I want to try and undervolt/overclock this baby. I want to use the Voltage control app and am trying to download the M-kernal to use it with. Will it work?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok its the 2012 nexus i got, 32 gb version. I got it all rooted, unlocked, etc. I also just backed it up with the root toolkit. Now I want to try and undervolt/overclock this baby. I want to use the Voltage control app and am trying to download the M-kernal to use it with. Will it work?


I think ask that question on XDA.com's Nexus 7 2012 forum will help you a lot.


----------



## $ilent

To All Members:

I have updated the first post with an auto updating table folks that shows all the members info, so now the club wont go for weeks without being updated









I will still add your photos to the list underneath the table, please post them in here if you would like to add them. I also need to bring the table up to date with a few hundred posts since I last updated the club.

From now on new members please use the link marked "SIGNUP LINK" on post #1 of this thread to join the club!

Thanks!


----------



## Strickt

So I've had my Nexus 7 2013 since last month (impulse buy) but don't really know what to do with it. So far I've setup VLC Remote to I can remote control my movies on my TV and I've setup TeamViewer so I can remote desktop from my couch. Other than that and an unhealthy addiction to Candy Crush, what should I do with it?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strickt*
> 
> So I've had my Nexus 7 2013 since last month (impulse buy) but don't really know what to do with it. So far I've setup VLC Remote to I can remote control my movies on my TV and I've setup TeamViewer so I can remote desktop from my couch. Other than that and an unhealthy addiction to Candy Crush, what should I do with it?


I also use it to playback music/audiobooks when I am at home(so I don't have to use my phone) and read ebooks on the couch, other than that you pretty much mentioned most of the use for this tablet.

Although I did uninstall Skype on my computers and use the Nexus 7 as my primary Skype/Hangout device, with a Case that props the tablet up it is a much more convenient Video chat device than a phone(you have to hold it, drain battery very fast) or a laptop(take up too much room)/Desktop(have to set up webcam & mike).


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strickt*
> 
> So I've had my Nexus 7 2013 since last month (impulse buy) but don't really know what to do with it. So far I've setup VLC Remote to I can remote control my movies on my TV and I've setup TeamViewer so I can remote desktop from my couch. Other than that and an unhealthy addiction to Candy Crush, what should I do with it?


Download Papa Pear Saga, its made by same people as candy crush but its actually enjoyable. I got bored of candy crush after 30 mins but papa pear is good!

Aside from playing games every now and then the only thing I do is browse internet on my N7 when im too lazy/far away from my pc. Oh I also play battlefield 4 on it sometimes.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Opened up my nexus 7 2013 today...

its nice! Super tricky to open without breaking something. And I dropped it a few times when trying to open it..whops. lol works great though! I added thermal paste to the radio shield...helps with transferring heat....lol passive cooling for my nexus 7.




Surpringly enough it sure does conduct more heat because **shhhh** dont tell anyone, but I turned it on when it was open and benchmarked it to see how hot it gets...it gets hot!!! The thermal paste transfers the heat to the shield which is stainless steel I think. Not a good conductor of heat but its better than nothing...if I was nuts I could probably get a 1-2mm thick piece of copper and cut it to cover the entire back of the nexus 7..lol


----------



## Tokkan

Lol. Get it under dice and go for world records!


----------



## wierdo124

I'm more concerned with these stupid reboots than heat


----------



## pez

I picked up my 7 (2012) the other day and kinda put it back down. My Note 3 has kept me spoiled between speed and screen real estate. I find myself even ignoring my iPad Mini over it







.


----------



## Scott1541

New Nexus 7 owner here









Picked up a refurb'ed 32GB 2012 earlier this week and it came today







I'm hoping it will be a rather large step up from the crappy 8" tablet I got free with a phone contract (It wasn't even an expensive phone, just a cheap one)


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> New Nexus 7 owner here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a refurb'ed 32GB 2012 earlier this week and it came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it will be a rather large step up from the crappy 8" tablet I got free with a phone contract (It wasn't even an expensive phone, just a cheap one)


I use that very same model and I got no issues with it.
There may be faster tablets but the 2012 Nexus 7 is plenty fast for me and most people, I'd be surprised if any1 could point out any app that it cannot run because it gets too slow besides some benchmarks lol.
Only issue that I personally solved is running out of ram with too many apps, but since I hate notifications from every god damn game/app you download, I used greenify to stop all of them. Improved my performance and battery life alot.


----------



## wierdo124

You do know you can prevent any app from creating notifications right?


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> You do know you can prevent any app from creating notifications right?


yea lol in the settings, I can deselect notifications.


----------



## tubers

Finally got one!







Jut 16 GB tho (2013 model).

Really appreciate the offline GPS capability of it.


----------



## axipher

Still rocking my 2012 16 GB Nexus 7 as a car tablet velcroed to the dash and even in -35 C (-31 F) weather, it stats running 24/7 plugged in to a always on USB port in my car.

Today I started a custom fiberglass dash mount for it:


----------



## pez

Looks legit. Can't wait to see the final pics. It's a shame the 2012 has such a terrible DAC or else it'd be an amazing way to play your tracks







.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looks legit. Can't wait to see the final pics. It's a shame the 2012 has such a terrible DAC or else it'd be an amazing way to play your tracks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well from some quick tests I did last fall with the official dock, the dock audio output sounded better than Bluetooth which was better then the headphone jack.

I haven't looked in to it much but I remember reading somewhere that the dock connection dodo output was pulled from between the DAC and the amplifier making it sounds way better than the headphone jack but it needed to be run through an amplifier first. That is to say you can't run headphones or speakers directly off the dock connection audio.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well from some quick tests I did last fall with the official dock, the dock audio output sounded better than Bluetooth which was better then the headphone jack.
> 
> I haven't looked in to it much but I remember reading somewhere that the dock connection dodo output was pulled from between the DAC and the amplifier making it sounds way better than the headphone jack but it needed to be run through an amplifier first. That is to say you can't run headphones or speakers directly off the dock connection audio.


Yeah; I'm assuming you have it rooted to utilize the dock DAC? I thought by stock Google disabled that use of the DAC. But yes, the headphone out is pretty terrible. Disappointing to hear Bluetooth isn't that great, either.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well from some quick tests I did last fall with the official dock, the dock audio output sounded better than Bluetooth which was better then the headphone jack.
> 
> I haven't looked in to it much but I remember reading somewhere that the dock connection dodo output was pulled from between the DAC and the amplifier making it sounds way better than the headphone jack but it needed to be run through an amplifier first. That is to say you can't run headphones or speakers directly off the dock connection audio.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah; I'm assuming you have it rooted to utilize the dock DAC? I thought by stock Google disabled that use of the DAC. But yes, the headphone out is pretty terrible. Disappointing to hear Bluetooth isn't that great, either.
Click to expand...

I believe the dock output just requires Android 4.2 or later and is simply activated by sensing 5 V on the dock pins. I do have mine rooted though and have been running CyanogenMod + USB ROM + Timur's Kernel with a OTG Y-cable until last month when I put XenonHD on it. I've also tried full fledged Ubuntu with a wireless keyboard and Ubuntu Touch before they switched the name to Ubuntu Phone.

So far my favourite ROM overall is XenonHD but I like the CM + USB ROM combo for dedicated car use with the deep sleep mode and the Y OTG cable for hooking up a 128 GB USB flash drive for a massive media collection.

The goal with this build will be to install a Car-PC and use Splashtop to control the Car-PC and use the Car-PC as a giant media server using it's Wi-Fi adapter as a hotspot for the tablet.


----------



## tubers

Guys is there a nice and free Android app so I can easily transfer music, photos, games, etc. wirelessly to my PC?

If anyone here knows the VITA, it's like CMA for that portable console.. something like that and hopefully not as convoluted as having to type IPs and stuff.


----------



## wierdo124

AirDroid I believe it's called. Never used it but heard plenty of things.


----------



## CravinR1

I've used airdroid plenty, gives you full access to copy from and to your android device


----------



## tubers

@AirDroid: I'll youtube it.. thanks

@Cravin: Is there a built in app? I'm talking about wireless transfers btw not USB direct connection.

Guys, it seems my Nexus 7 2013 16 GB has erratic screen problem.

Know of any fix?

I tried doing a factory reset from the Settings menu and its still there.


----------



## CravinR1

I just use airdroid, or ESFileExplorer

Airdroid is easier but ES File Explorer will let you stream to your android device


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> @AirDroid: I'll youtube it.. thanks
> 
> @Cravin: Is there a built in app? I'm talking about wireless transfers btw not USB direct connection.
> 
> Guys, it seems my Nexus 7 2013 16 GB has erratic screen problem.
> 
> Know of any fix?
> 
> I tried doing a factory reset from the Settings menu and its still there.


Just use ES file explorer, here is a guide: http://www.howtogeek.com/120882/how-to-access-shared-windows-folders-and-stream-videos-over-wi-fi-on-android/

It works great on my Nexus 7 2013.


----------



## $ilent

@axipher, what do you mean you use your nexus as a car tablet? Whats that?


----------



## tubers

Yikes.. Seems like Google Nexus 7 2013 is plagued with the touch screen issue:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2381123&page=20

Tried "Yet Another Multi Touch Test" App and mine's exhibiting "parallel" issues.. no ghost taps but some sort of erratic zones.

This is my first Android device and it seems to be leaving a bad taste









Gonna try and go to Staples tom and see what kind of deal we could make.. I want to keep the rebate but try/take home a different model.


----------



## Narokuu

wow i haven't heard of any issues like that =( i hope you get it cleared up,


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> wow i haven't heard of any issues like that =( i hope you get it cleared up,


I can definitely report that I have touchscreen issues. Sometimes it doesn't even register me if I even tap or hit on the screen... It's just dumb...so I reboot and its fine again... I have to do that quite frequently. Probwbly every other day... Pretty sure its unrealated to my over clock...I'm at 2ghz on the CPU right now..?lol


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I can definitely report that I have touchscreen issues. Sometimes it doesn't even register me if I even tap or hit on the screen... It's just dumb...so I reboot and its fine again... I have to do that quite frequently. Probably every other day... Pretty sure its unrelated to my over clock...I'm at 2ghz on the CPU right now..?lol


I don't have an overclock, however i have the 2012 Nexus 7.
i purchased it this pas thanksgiving. and i have rebooted it 1 time. I haven't had any issues =/


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Yikes.. Seems like Google Nexus 7 2013 is plagued with the touch screen issue:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2381123&page=20
> 
> Tried "Yet Another Multi Touch Test" App and mine's exhibiting "parallel" issues.. no ghost taps but some sort of erratic zones.
> 
> This is my first Android device and it seems to be leaving a bad taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna try and go to Staples tom and see what kind of deal we could make.. I want to keep the rebate but try/take home a different model.


I don't see why they would revoke your rebate on a faulty product. Just tell them you want to do an even exchange.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> @axipher, what do you mean you use your nexus as a car tablet? Whats that?


I use it in my car, as a media center, to play music, videos, YouTube, and monitor my engine with Torque Pro.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I use it in my car, as a media center, to play music, videos, YouTube, and monitor my engine with Torque Pro.


How? Isnt yours the one with only wifi?


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I don't see why they would revoke your rebate on a faulty product. Just tell them you want to do an even exchange.


I hope so.

Went there a few hours ago, explained the situation and the clerk gave me an open box Nexus 7 16 GB.

I said I'll buy it and just return it and test it at home on w/c one I'd like to keep.

I prefer to have both the old one and this new one i bought for testing and comparisons.

The one I got today has a 4.4 only version. The one I first got, I updated to 4.4.2 (latest) and it has touch screen issues.

Pretty much like this and has an "erratic zones" at a certain portion of the screen (not dead.. as in erratic).

.Something like these but doesn't seem to be as crazy:








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> wow i haven't heard of any issues like that =( i hope you get it cleared up,


https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/nexus/zEqstgT2ZT8

https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/nexus/W0Hfkq8hf-c

Seems pretty widespread but who knows.. people with problems "scream the loudest".. or some saying like that.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Seems pretty widespread but who knows.. people with problems "scream the loudest".. or some saying like that.


My Nexus 7 have been touchscreen issue free since I bought it last August. But the people who complain about theirs are certainly very loud over at xda.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> My Nexus 7 have been touchscreen issue free since I bought it last August. But the people who complain about theirs are certainly very loud over at xda.


Good old XDA, where people QQ tons for everything and point you a gun for you to press thanks.
But yes the 2013 Nexus 7 has a persistent touch screen issue going on, thought it had been fixed already but guess not.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I use it in my car, as a media center, to play music, videos, YouTube, and monitor my engine with Torque Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> How? Isnt yours the one with only wifi?
Click to expand...

Wi-Fi tethered to my cell phone on my 6 GB data plan then Bluetooth to my OBD II scanner and my Alpine headunit for audio.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> My Nexus 7 have been touchscreen issue free since I bought it last August. But the people who complain about theirs are certainly very loud over at xda.


Possibly xD I have some sympathy with them since the GS2 OLED fiasco (mura/vertical lines/heavy tints).. because that's exactly how my VITA was.. exchanged 5 times and wow.. never has a display given me so much annoyance. xD

It seems people have been complaining in "productforums.google" for a while now not just XDA

https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/nexus/zEqstgT2ZT8%5B276-300-false%5D

.. and more if you search the same issue.

Still, could just be google.com having a good search engine for these issues or something









I have a 4.4 N7 FHD right now and not sure whether to update to the latest (4.4.2).. Still thinking on w/c to return..

Also bought a 250 LG G Pad for reference.. too bad I kept hearing its screen is piss poor.. literally since it has heavy yellow tint.. IDK if I should open up the LG just yet. Kinda feel bad for BestBuy..

EDIT:

BTW guys, is there I way I can *back up this 4.4 version* so I can safely revert back to it if updating to 4.4.2 gives me the same problems as my 1st N7 FHD?


----------



## Robilar

The Lg screens are hit or miss. Mine was flawless with no tint but it wasn't very bright. Otherwise, it is a powerhouse if a tablet for 250. Plus if you root it, you can remove the tint uf you have one that us not the greatest.


----------



## MisterChao

from what I skimmed over, there are issues with the latest model's touchscreen? I am interested in picking one up, any cons of the new model? will an updated version come out this year?


----------



## tubers

I've updated 4.4 to 4.4.2 (latest) and can confirm its made the screen performance worse but not by much using Yet Another Multi Touch Test App.

Very close 2 point touches can make it go haywire easily compared to 4.4.

I'm now becoming more tempted to open LG G Pad for testing the screen but a bit paranoid since Best Buy tracks you down with returns and can give you temporary bans for returns.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Thanks. Bookmarked.
> 
> I've updated 4.4 to 4.4.2 (latest) and can confirm its made the screen performance worse but not by much using Yet Another Multi Touch Test App.
> 
> Very close 2 point touches can make it go haywire easily compared to 4.4.
> 
> I'm now becoming more tempted to open LG G Pad for testing the screen but a bit paranoid since Best Buy tracks you down with returns and can give you temporary bans for returns.


Have you tried this Nexus 7 touch screen fix listed on xda : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2428133


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Have you tried this Nexus 7 touch screen fix listed on xda : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2428133


Been eyeing that for a while but I haven't unrooted (EDIT: I mean unlocking the bootloader) my device and I am quite afraid of bricking.. unless unrooting is 99% safe









I'm really bad at this xD


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Been eyeing that for a while but I haven't unrooted (EDIT: I mean unlocking the bootloader) my device and I am quite afraid of bricking.. unless unrooting is 99% safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really bad at this xD


Took me quite awhile to figure out how to unlock it and root it.I suggest using wugstoolkit! YouTube guides and your set. I don't have it rooted right now because I figure I dont need that access. I instead have twrp and a custom kernel. It allows me to be at 2ghz and I'm quite happy with that!


----------



## tubers

Just opened the *LG G Pad 8.3* a few minutes ago.

*Sound* and *display quality are much better on the Nexus 7 2013*.

The LG G Pad's speakers sound like audio in an aluminum/metal can.. kinda muffled.. almost no better than my PS VITA's speakers but definitely louder than Sony's handheld.. It's just a bit louder than the Nexus 7 2013.

The screen's max brightness of the G Pad is less than half of what my new Nexus 7 2013 can output and about 30-35% dimmer than my older insanely bright Nexus 7 2013 (one with erratic screen).

100 % Gpad Brightness
~40 % N7 2013 A (crazy touch screen)
~30 % N7 2013 B

There's also a *yellow tint* on the device but doesn't seem to be as heavy as my VITA's yellow-green OLED tint. *Screen Adjuster App* works nice (crank up the blues).

The *color shift seems worse* on the Gpad but I'm not sure if it's just the sheer size.

The *top area of the screen seems slightly more yellow* than the rest of the device.. there's a gradual gradient at least.

The *darks* (Gamma?) *are pretty bad on the LG*, worse than some black crushing I'm seeing on the VITA's OLED.

The touch screen seems more responsive than the Nexus 7 2013 tho.. it seems to trail faster in touch screen test apps and its hard to make the screen go nuts if your pinching quit close with gestures. There's no "sticky" touch anomaly either.

Oh and another weird thing: *GIF handling is superior on the Nexus 7* than on G Pad. Tried restarts and app updates, still superior on the Nexus 7 with Dolphin and Chrome. Not gonna deny the chance that my Gpad's a lemon tho. Who knows.

Remote App for our LG display's is ok. Not a replacement since the buttons are quite lacking and not as responsive as our TV's actual remote.

The build quality's nice but I find the Nexus' grippy texture much more comfortable. The physical buttons on the Gpad is much better, IMO. One of my Nexus 7 has a weird angle on the Power button.

Some haptic feedback or whatever that slight vibration is called is a nice addition.

Not really yearning for a micro SD at this point.

I'm gonna have to return baby LG to the store









I'm one unhappy panda.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Been eyeing that for a while but I haven't unrooted (EDIT: I mean unlocking the bootloader) my device and I am quite afraid of bricking.. unless unrooting is 99% safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really bad at this xD


You have to be really silly to brick your device, just follow the xda.com thread on rooting & unlocking + install custom recover on Nexus 7. Even if that happens there is a one click tool for restoring your device back to 100% pre-rooted status: checkout this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2381582
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just opened the *LG G Pad 8.3* a few minutes ago.
> 
> *Sound* and *display quality are much better on the Nexus 7 2013*.
> 
> The LG G Pad's speakers sound like audio in an aluminum/metal can.. kinda muffled.. almost no better than my PS VITA's speakers but definitely louder than Sony's handheld.. It's just a bit louder than the Nexus 7 2013.
> 
> The screen's max brightness of the G Pad is less than half of what my new Nexus 7 2013 can output and about 30-35% dimmer than my older insanely bright Nexus 7 2013 (one with erratic screen).
> 
> 100 % Gpad Brightness
> ~40 % N7 2013 A (crazy touch screen)
> ~30 % N7 2013 B
> 
> There's also a *yellow tint* on the device but doesn't seem to be as heavy as my VITA's yellow-green OLED tint. *Screen Adjuster App* works nice (crank up the blues).
> 
> The *color shift seems worse* on the Gpad but I'm not sure if it's just the sheer size.
> 
> The *top area of the screen seems slightly more yellow* than the rest of the device.. there's a gradual gradient at least.
> 
> The *darks* (Gamma?) *are pretty bad on the LG*, worse than some black crushing I'm seeing on the VITA's OLED.
> 
> The touch screen seems more responsive than the Nexus 7 2013 tho.. it seems to trail faster in touch screen test apps and its hard to make the screen go nuts if your pinching quit close with gestures. There's no "sticky" touch anomaly either.
> 
> Oh and another weird thing: *GIF handling is superior on the Nexus 7* than on G Pad. Tried restarts and app updates, still superior on the Nexus 7 with Dolphin and Chrome. Not gonna deny the chance that my Gpad's a lemon tho. Who knows.
> 
> Remote App for our LG display's is ok. Not a replacement since the buttons are quite lacking and not as responsive as our TV's actual remote.
> 
> The build quality's nice but I find the Nexus' grippy texture much more comfortable. The physical buttons on the Gpad is much better, IMO. One of my Nexus 7 has a weird angle on the Power button.
> 
> Some haptic feedback or whatever that slight vibration is called is a nice addition.
> 
> Not really yearning for a micro SD at this point.
> 
> I'm gonna have to return baby LG to the store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one unhappy panda.


I kinda expected this from what I heard about Gpad's screen. People chasing after other bigger tablet often forgets that even though it is only 7", the Nexus 7 2013's screen is unrivaled among other android tablets in term of brightness and color accuracy.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Just opened the *LG G Pad 8.3* a few minutes ago.
> 
> *Sound* and *display quality are much better on the Nexus 7 2013*.
> 
> The LG G Pad's speakers sound like audio in an aluminum/metal can.. kinda muffled.. almost no better than my PS VITA's speakers but definitely louder than Sony's handheld.. It's just a bit louder than the Nexus 7 2013.
> 
> The screen's max brightness of the G Pad is less than half of what my new Nexus 7 2013 can output and about 30-35% dimmer than my older insanely bright Nexus 7 2013 (one with erratic screen).
> 
> 100 % Gpad Brightness
> ~40 % N7 2013 A (crazy touch screen)
> ~30 % N7 2013 B
> 
> There's also a *yellow tint* on the device but doesn't seem to be as heavy as my VITA's yellow-green OLED tint. *Screen Adjuster App* works nice (crank up the blues).
> 
> The *color shift seems worse* on the Gpad but I'm not sure if it's just the sheer size.
> 
> The *top area of the screen seems slightly more yellow* than the rest of the device.. there's a gradual gradient at least.
> 
> The *darks* (Gamma?) *are pretty bad on the LG*, worse than some black crushing I'm seeing on the VITA's OLED.
> 
> The touch screen seems more responsive than the Nexus 7 2013 tho.. it seems to trail faster in touch screen test apps and its hard to make the screen go nuts if your pinching quit close with gestures. There's no "sticky" touch anomaly either.
> 
> Oh and another weird thing: *GIF handling is superior on the Nexus 7* than on G Pad. Tried restarts and app updates, still superior on the Nexus 7 with Dolphin and Chrome. Not gonna deny the chance that my Gpad's a lemon tho. Who knows.
> 
> Remote App for our LG display's is ok. Not a replacement since the buttons are quite lacking and not as responsive as our TV's actual remote.
> 
> The build quality's nice but I find the Nexus' grippy texture much more comfortable. The physical buttons on the Gpad is much better, IMO. One of my Nexus 7 has a weird angle on the Power button.
> 
> Some haptic feedback or whatever that slight vibration is called is a nice addition.
> 
> Not really yearning for a micro SD at this point.
> 
> I'm gonna have to return baby LG to the store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one unhappy panda.


Try the Samsung Tab Pro 8.4









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01488_zps974c9fef.jpg.html


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Try the Samsung Tab Pro 8.4


Based on what you said in the other thread it seems to be a great tablet hardware wise, although I have not been able to see one at my local best buy yet. Personally I won't buy it because the price, touchwiz, hardware button & Knox. But for people who don't mind those it should be a great option. People like me will have to wait for the rumored Nexus 8 or Tab Pro's Google Play edtion.


----------



## Robilar

The Touchwiz can be ignored. The page for it cannot be deleted but it doesn't default to it (thank the lord). The hardware button is actually a favored feature of mine (each to their own). No screen real estate being used by virtual buttons which can only be hidden by rooting.

Also, you can disable KNOX if not required.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The Touchwiz can be ignored. The page for it cannot be deleted but it doesn't default to it (thank the lord). The hardware button is actually a favored feature of mine (each to their own). No screen real estate being used by virtual buttons which can only be hidden by rooting.
> 
> Also, you can disable KNOX if not required.


The problem with KNOX(espically the new KNOX 2.0 which will be introduced in future software update) is that you trip it if you try to root or unlock the device, whether you can disable or not matters not when it comes to ease of root/ability to return a rooted tablet for warranty(Nexus can be easily un-rooted and restored to factory state even if you rooted or even bricked the device). Software buttons can be auto-hid by the immersion mode introduced in Android 4.4, plenty of App already use this feature to hid Virtual buttons: MX Player, Press, Google Play Books, Moon Reader etc. Any Dev could use this code to introduce it to their app as well and .

I prefer software button because they can be easily customized and I like to root, unlock, install custom recovery, custom kernel, custom Rom or xposed framework+module on my tablet. It is clear that we won't agree on these subjects. Those are just my opinion on why the Tab Pro 8.4 isn't for me, as I said I would have to wait for the rumored Nexus 8.


----------



## wierdo124

S3 owner here, touchwiz cannot be ignored.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> S3 owner here, touchwiz cannot be ignored.


As a formal S3 & S4 owner I concurr, the launcher can be replaced with a custom one but the rest of Twiz is too deep rooted to be ignored/ eliminated easily without rooting & installing a custom rom (which Knox now interferes with).


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> The problem with KNOX(espically the new KNOX 2.0 which will be introduced in future software update) is that you trip it if you try to root or unlock the device, whether you can disable or not matters not when it comes to ease of root/ability to return a rooted tablet for warranty(Nexus can be easily un-rooted and restored to factory state even if you rooted or even bricked the device). Software buttons can be auto-hid by the immersion mode introduced in Android 4.4, plenty of App already use this feature to hid Virtual buttons: MX Player, Press, Google Play Books, Moon Reader etc. Any Dev could use this code to introduce it to their app as well and .
> 
> I prefer software button because they can be easily customized and I like to root, unlock, install custom recovery, custom kernel, custom Rom or xposed framework+module on my tablet. It is clear that we won't agree on these subjects. Those are just my opinion on why the Tab Pro 8.4 isn't for me, as I said I would have to wait for the rumored Nexus 8.


Those are good points. I have no intention of rooting as my tablet needs are very specific. I can see how these features would impact your interest in the device.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Try the Samsung Tab Pro 8.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01488_zps974c9fef.jpg.html


The device was juddering in the BestBuy store and the colors were too strong.

It doesn't seem like a device worth almost twice than the Nexus 7 2013.. then again that's mostly because I wasn't itching for the remote TV feature and microSD.

The two side by side browser/apps seem cool tho!


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> The two side by side browser/apps seem cool tho!


There are custom Roms that does it for Nexus 7 as well, although it is still at a experimental stage.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> The device was juddering in the BestBuy store and the colors were too strong.
> 
> It doesn't seem like a device worth almost twice than the Nexus 7 2013.. then again that's mostly because I wasn't itching for the remote TV feature and microSD.
> 
> The two side by side browser/apps seem cool tho!


So you prefer muted, flat colors?









Easily adjusted with the device. Not sure what juddering is.

Also, Micro SD and IR Blaster are not really what you are paying extra for. Bigger screen, much higher resolution screen, faster cpu/gpu, higher capacity battery, it's also thinner than the N7 (8.7mm vs 7.2mm) . That's what you pay extra for. I had both the original Nexus and the 2nd gen and its a great budget tablet but to say the colors are better than the Tab Pro? No... sorry.


----------



## wierdo124

I've personally found every Samsung tablet i've used in stores to be very laggy. Could very well be the store/other people's fault rather than Samsung though, half of them are usually unplugged and dead or all sorts of set up backwards.


----------



## Robilar

I found that with a MS Surface that I tried at a Future Shop as well. Ran awful. Then I got mine and it worked much better. Who knows how much of a pounding they take while on display....


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So you prefer muted, flat colors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easily adjusted with the device. Not sure what juddering is.
> 
> Also, Micro SD and IR Blaster are not really what you are paying extra for. Bigger screen, much higher resolution screen, faster cpu/gpu, higher capacity battery, it's also thinner than the N7 (8.7mm vs 7.2mm) . That's what you pay extra for. I had both the original Nexus and the 2nd gen and its a great budget tablet but to say the colors are better than the Tab Pro? No... sorry.


Disagree, it's probably more "muted" compared to 8.4 but it looked more neutral and comfortable to me and not as strenuous to my eyes. Maybe it's the strong red orange theme from Best Buy's unit that turned me off, could be just that.

AFAIK there's some display settings like movie, etc. so I'm not saying it couldn't be alleviated with that.

It's stuttering in the UI (juddering) with the demo unit but that could just be the demo unit.

Larger battery? I'm interested to know if it's that much better in battery life. While it does have a larger battery than N7, it's pushing a better soc, larger display and more pixels.

How do games go? Do they go native res?

Still doesn't seem worth twice as expensive to me but that's probably with the diminishing returns with my usage and specially with Viral Youtube App (floating Youtube videos).

Again, the only thing that extra 200 bucks will do much more for me and most tempting is side by side browsing (high res, big screen).

I'd also rather wait for a Note version because it seems more fun to scribble. Wouldn't mind paying $ 450 for that later.

None would really be a problem if I'm used to re-selling items/Craig's list-ing. I would be more adventurous that way.

I was supposed to be more attracted to Windows 8 tablets but my Lenovo Miix 2 experience is sub par to the Nexus 7 specially. I'd rather take the 8.4 Tab Pro right now at twice the price









I'm kinda scared to return the Miix 2 at bestbuy (it's gonna be my 2nd return after LG G pad) since I read they'll flag you and ban you for 90 days for returns








Quote:


> Apparently it will work with generic HDMI out slimport adapters (which sell for $20).


Well that does add more value than I initially thought. Thanks for the heads up (read on your post on the other thread).


----------



## Robilar

I've been underwhelmed by windows tablets in small form factor as well. I'm fine with my Surface Pro 2 but anything smaller than 10" is tough on my old eyes.


----------



## pez

I agree. Every Samsung device I've ever used in the store has been bloated feeling, however that's never been the case for me in actual use. The Note 3 was like that in store, but I've yet to have a slowdown on my personal one.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I've been underwhelmed by windows tablets in small form factor as well. I'm fine with my Surface Pro 2 but anything smaller than 10" is tough on my old eyes.


I seriously couldn't believe how disappointed I am with the Lenovo Miix 2.

The display looks "off" after using the N7. Then I watched a review on YT and said Miix 2's screen is only 60% SRGB and the N7 +/- 100%.

Text looks weird in side by side browsing and I'm assuming the 8.4 will smash this tablet in such presentation. I guess it can only do so much with that 800p screen.

Even tried messing with text scaling/smoothing/sharpening/clear text.. didn't really help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I agree. Every Samsung device I've ever used in the store has been bloated feeling, however that's never been the case for me in actual use. The Note 3 was like that in store, but I've yet to have a slowdown on my personal one.


I will definitely take that into mind.


----------



## pez

I wouldn't be afraid to find a couple places that do video reviews and see them go over the features with a fine-tooth comb. I find that videos like those can sometimes reveal things about products you never knew about. I'm sure I'll get knocked for it, but when it comes to phone reviews, I really like to use The Verge and Engadget.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I wouldn't be afraid to find a couple places that do video reviews and see them go over the features with a fine-tooth comb. I find that videos like those can sometimes reveal things about products you never knew about. I'm sure I'll get knocked for it, but when it comes to phone reviews, I really like to use The Verge and Engadget.


I check most of them.. but I seem to prefer ericagriffin, mobiletechreviews, Tested, etc.. Eng and Verg are appetizers to me but still important xD

I love having lots of reference but too bad an impulse purchase can get the better of me.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> I check most of them.. but I seem to prefer ericagriffin, mobiletechreviews, Tested, etc.. Eng and Verg are appetizers to me but still important xD
> 
> I love having lots of reference but too bad an impulse purchase can get the better of me.


Yeah, the ARM CPU in the GNex didn't take long to show it's age. However, that could be different now, but the Tegra chip in the 2012 N7 didn't suffer that same fate.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I agree. Every Samsung device I've ever used in the store has been bloated feeling, however that's never been the case for me in actual use. The Note 3 was like that in store, but I've yet to have a slowdown on my personal one.


Interesting - I haven't had TouchWiz on my S3 for about a year, but every time I use an S4 or Note in a store it always cements why I hate TouchWiz.

Get it together Samsung! Apple display models aren't bad at all!


----------



## hammy67

hi all hope to get my one on Saturday


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Interesting - I haven't had TouchWiz on my S3 for about a year, but every time I use an S4 or Note in a store it always cements why I hate TouchWiz.
> 
> Get it together Samsung! Apple display models aren't bad at all!


Yeah, I'm also using a custom launcher, too, so I know that helps me some







.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammy67*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi all hope to get my one on Saturday


May no lemons befall thee.


----------



## hammy67

Got mine now.





this pic of it is on my bed.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammy67*
> 
> Got mine now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pic of it is on my bed.


Don't forget to test out the hardware asap specially the touch screen diagnostics (yet another multi touch), GPS and Blue tooth.

"Nexus 7 Touch Screen Issue"

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=nexus%207%202013%20touch%20screen%20issue&sm=3

I don't think its fun to do last minute diagnostics before the return eligibility period.

Also check before you update to 4.4.2


----------



## mtcn77

I am thoroughly impressed by the way Nexus 7's display streams Starcraft commentary on Youtube. That lcd technology does deliver true colors. Currently there is no better and there won't be one in the near future, imo, unless electrowetting displays come to fruitition.
*Google*, this *is* a *godsend*. *Qualcomm* + no bezel tech + low temperature polycrystalline silicon tech + charging while displaying full hd: there is no contest for this tablet on the market. This does all, no questions asked. Decent Monitor + textbook + NO LAG internet at below 300 grams. All hail the reach of Google's engineers.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> I am thoroughly impressed by the way Nexus 7's display streams Starcraft commentary on Youtube. That lcd technology does deliver true colors. *Currently there is no better and there won't be one in the near future*, imo, unless electrowetting displays come to fruitition.
> *Google*, this *is* a *godsend*. *Qualcomm* + no bezel tech + low temperature polycrystalline silicon tech + charging while displaying full hd: *there is no contest for this tablet on the market.* This does all, no questions asked. Decent Monitor + textbook + NO LAG internet at below 300 grams. All hail the reach of Google's engineers.


There is actually plenty of competition on the market but not at the price point the Nexus 7 sits at with the exception of the LG G Pad 8.3 (and only if you can find it on sale for $250).

It is a great budget 7" tablet though.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> There is actually plenty of competition on the market but not at the price point the Nexus 7 sits at with the exception of the LG G Pad 8.3 (and only if you can find it on sale for $250).
> 
> It is a great budget 7" tablet though.


Well, if there is competition, tell me: which tablet has a 550 nit display?


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> There is actually plenty of competition on the market but not at the price point the Nexus 7 sits at with the exception of the LG G Pad 8.3 (and only if you can find it on sale for $250).
> 
> It is a great budget 7" tablet though.


I still can't believe the value N7 gives for a casual like me. (Flash browsing) but that's probably because I effectively got one for $ 175 brand new.. Too bad I had to go through 3 models to find a "better" one.

I feel like it's almost insane that Flash performance is more consistent than the Miix 2 I returned (as long as it's 1 page open).

I will definitely be saving up for a 4GB 8" next gen Win tablet since I'm a heavy browser user (need stylus).. Jumping in/out, resizing browsers is still much better on the Miix 2.. I can only imagine it going north.

Unless Google magically makes the next N7 or N8 with a good Stylus and at least 2 smooth performance side by side browser for less than 300 bucks.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Well, if there is competition, tell me: which tablet has a 550 nit display?


583 actually... not sure how many people run the N7 at 100% brightness, it is literally too bright.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> 583 actually... not sure how many people run the N7 at 100% brightness, it is literally too bright.


I personally believe it's not consistent per device/unit.

I tried several units and some are 15-20% brighter than others at max.

I think it's a common thing with displays.. That's how it was to me after owning 5 vita's for a short while.

Each unit had some variance in tint and min-max brightness.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> 583 actually... not sure how many people run the N7 at 100% brightness, it is literally too bright.


All the more useful under sunlight. Also, the reflectivity of the display is the source of almost lifelike colors. Color gamut is lost faster than contrast when under sunlight, so it has to let enough light out for pure colors.

I have to admit there might be better LCD screens with more color primaries, but for the forseable future this looks close to sRBG.


----------



## El-Fuego

Just received my 32g 2012 N7, I got it for $130 used with cover from swappa, looks in perfect condition but you never know with internet used purchases.


----------



## Robilar

I just grabbed a nexus 7 gen 2 for my daughter. The screen has serious sensitivity issues... Touching parts of the screen provides no response? Is this normal because if so this junk is going back asap.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I just grabbed a nexus 7 gen 2 for my daughter. The screen has serious sensitivity issues... Touching parts of the screen provides no response? Is this normal because if so this junk is going back asap.


That's not normal.

My 1st purchase had "erratic zones".. the last 2 units didn't have that and I kept one of those that worked fine with touches.


----------



## mtcn77

One query: do you think protective covers are essential? I already scored the screen on the side when the steel pen grip layed on it.


----------



## hammy67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> One query: do you think protective covers are essential? I already scored the screen on the side when the steel pen grip layed on it.


I say yes. screen protector are essential.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> One query: do you think protective covers are essential? I already scored the screen on the side when the steel pen grip layed on it.


Case is essential, but imo if you already have a case, screen protector is optional, my nexus 7 screen remains flawless after 7 month of use.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Case is essential, but imo if you already have a case, screen protector is optional, my nexus 7 screen remains flawless after 7 month of use.


My 2012 Nexus 7 screen has absolutely nothing on it. Its just as good as the day I bought it.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> That's not normal.
> 
> My 1st purchase had "erratic zones".. the last 2 units didn't have that and I kept one of those that worked fine with touches.


It's wierd it is working fine now. I turned screen off and on and it's ok. Apparently that fixes it for awhile. Is this a software or hardware issue?


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> It's wierd it is working fine now. I turned screen off and on and it's ok. Apparently that fixes it for awhile. Is this a software or hardware issue?


Make sure you thoroughly test with YMMT app and hopefully you would figure everything out within the return period before you spend time gambling for a good Asus rep/process.

I'm sorry I can't say for sure whether it's s/w or h/w but I did read that some units borked the touch screen with the 4.4.2 from 4.3. Some say hardware (grounding issues).

There's also the chance for "grounding issues" where the screen can be a bit unresponsive if you're not holding it/touching it directly.

One of my units had this problem too where I laid it flat on a thick (probably not much conductive) blanket, it wasn't responding sometimes. This wasn't an issue with the replacement unit.

Also, I decided to no longer update to 4.4.2 with the N7 2013 that I kept until I find a replacement device in the near future.. possibly the successor of this device.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I wonder if its the accelerometer... I lay my n7 flat and I can barely get any touchscreen response, I tilt it, it's just fine...so weird. I also under clocked my tablet to 1.15ghz...Lol I want to see what battery life I can get...haha


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I wonder if its the accelerometer... I lay my n7 flat and I can barely get any touchscreen response, I tilt it, it's just fine...so weird. I also under clocked my tablet to 1.15ghz...Lol I want to see what battery life I can get...haha


It is might be an issue of insulation, my N7 had some minor touchscreen issues before I put a case on it but after that it is 100% alright.


----------



## tubers

Can I just copy paste folders to back up files from Android devices (like "data" and "obb") to my PC hard drive?

Then use them later if ever I format the Android device, and just copy and paste them from my PC?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Can I just copy paste folders to back up files from Android devices (like "data" and "obb") to my PC hard drive?
> 
> Then use them later if ever I format the Android device, and just copy and paste them from my PC?


Not the system files, those you can only backup using a custom recovery like TWRP, it works like a PC backup software such as Acronis Image.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I wonder if its the accelerometer... I lay my n7 flat and I can barely get any touchscreen response, I tilt it, it's just fine...so weird. I also under clocked my tablet to 1.15ghz...Lol I want to see what battery life I can get...haha


I think best battery ive had has been a week without charge.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> It is about
> Not the system files, those you can only backup using a custom recovery like TWRP, it works like a PC backup software such as Acronis Image.


What are system files are these the "obb" and "data" folders? I really have low IQ.

I just want to backup apps..

I'm so bad at this and can't believe how CMA on the PSVita (w/c a lot hate) is braindead operation/process in backing up individual games and apps.. in comparison









I'm afraid of rooting.. maybe I'll try rooting in 6 months or so when I may finally get tired of the device and "risk" it.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> What are system files are these the "obb" and "data" folders? I really have low IQ.
> 
> I just want to backup apps..
> 
> I'm so bad at this and can't believe how CMA on the PSVita (w/c a lot hate) is braindead operation/process in backing up individual games and apps.. in comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid of rooting.. maybe I'll try rooting in 6 months or so when I may finally get tired of the device and "risk" it.


Apps are part of system files, to back them up without TWRP(or another custom recovery) you can use Titanium Backup, but you need root to use it.

There is very little risk about rooting, plenty of guides out there that if you follow them step by step nothing wrong will happen, even if it does happen there are one-step restore functions too.

Nexus 7 root/unlock/install TWRP guide

One-click dead or alive Nexus 7 factory restore


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Apps are part of system files, to back them up without TWRP(or another custom recovery) you can use Titanium Backup, but you need root to use it.
> 
> There is very little risk about rooting, plenty of guides out there that if you follow them step by step nothing wrong will happen, even if it does happen there are one-step restore functions too.
> 
> Nexus 7 root/unlock/install TWRP guide
> 
> One-click dead or alive Nexus 7 factory restore


Another rep to you, sir.

Will check them later.

TWRP does require root right?

I was looking at free Carbon but it seems it shouldn't be used with Motorola devices (I have a moto g being used like a poorman's ipod touch). My G is struggling with 8 GB xD


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Another rep to you, sir.
> 
> Will check them later.
> 
> TWRP does require root right?
> 
> I was looking at free Carbon but it seems it shouldn't be used with Motorola devices (I have a moto g being used like a poorman's ipod touch). My G is struggling with 8 GB xD


TWRP and other custom recoveries doesn't need root, although most TWRP users root.

Incidently if you need help for Moto G you can visit its xda.com forum.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I just unlocked my tablet via wugstoolkit, flashed the custom twrp recovery, and I just use that to flash custom kernels... But I stick souly to elementalx kernel. Its great!! Some really cool features and great stability, plus I don't have it rooted which I don't really need to... I just want the overclock potential, or like right now, under clock...lol


----------



## Narokuu

I am so scared of doing custom roms and rooting on my nexus or my Galaxy S4... i want to so bad, i know the bloatware would be gone and battery life would be so much better... im just scared to death, as its my only 2 pieces of hardware and im broke, so if something goes wrong im without either one.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> I am so scared of doing custom roms and rooting on my nexus or my Galaxy S4... i want to so bad, i know the bloatware would be gone and battery life would be so much better... im just scared to death, as its my only 2 pieces of hardware and im broke, so if something goes wrong im without either one.


With the Nexus it is very easy to do and carrys little to no risk, just follow the guides on xda[/URL] and you will be just fine. If the worst happens, there is a one-click dead or alive factory restore tool here.


----------



## wierdo124

I wouldn't bother with a Nexus, there is no bloatware.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I wouldn't bother with a Nexus, there is no bloatware.


Rooting/Roming a Nexus is typically only for Root Apps(Titanium backup/Greenify etc) or custom features(pie, expanded desktop, custom keys).


----------



## wierdo124

If you don't ROM you don't really need Titanium Backup anymore! I swapped devices, logged in and Google downloaded all my apps and synced the app data for most of them, just like it was on my old device!

Guess I've never desired PIE or any of that stuff.


----------



## Robilar

I tried to give the 2nd gen Nexus 7 a fair shake... I bought two of them over the last two weeks. Both of them had significant, recurring touch sensitivity issues. Turning the tablets off and on would fix it for awhile and then it would start going wonky again. Returned the first one and bought another brand new one. Exact same issue.

Tried pretty much everything. I'm not sure if the OS update caused the issues, I know for certain it is nothing I loaded because both were doing it straight out of the box.

Otherwise they were decent, good battery lightweight, decent screen (no comparison in color or resolution to the Tab Pro I am currently using but also $140 cheaper so that's fair).

I ended up grabbing my kid a Samsung Tab 3 8". Slower cpu, lower res screen but the Tab 3 8" are stellar. I've personally owned two and bought both my father and my cousin the same units as gifts. Never an issue with any of them. And despite the lower res screen, they actually have better color definition than the Nexus units.

I had problems with the first gen Nexus 7 I owned (ended up selling it off eventually) and now this with the 2nd gen (2 of them).

So not impressed.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I tried to give the 2nd gen Nexus 7 a fair shake... I bought two of them over the last two weeks. Both of them had significant, recurring touch sensitivity issues. Turning the tablets off and on would fix it for awhile and then it would start going wonky again. Returned the first one and bought another brand new one. Exact same issue.
> 
> Tried pretty much everything. I'm not sure if the OS update caused the issues, I know for certain it is nothing I loaded because both were doing it straight out of the box.
> 
> Otherwise they were decent, good battery lightweight, decent screen (no comparison in color or resolution to the Tab Pro I am currently using but also $140 cheaper so that's fair).
> 
> I ended up grabbing my kid a Samsung Tab 3 8". Slower cpu, lower res screen but the Tab 3 8" are stellar. I've personally owned two and bought both my father and my cousin the same units as gifts. Never an issue with any of them. And despite the lower res screen, they actually have better color definition than the Nexus units.
> 
> I had problems with the first gen Nexus 7 I owned (ended up selling it off eventually) and now this with the 2nd gen (2 of them).
> 
> So not impressed.


Touch sensitivity issue seem to be the number 1 complaint among people disenchanted with Nexus 7 2013(#2 being that it is too small). My units have been flawless since August but the compliant from others(not sure if they are the majority or just the vocal minority) just never stop.

I do hope Nexus 8 won't have the same issue.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> I am so scared of doing custom roms and rooting on my nexus or my Galaxy S4... i want to so bad, i know the bloatware would be gone and battery life would be so much better... im just scared to death, as its my only 2 pieces of hardware and im broke, so if something goes wrong im without either one.


If it makes you feel better, rooting it wont brick it, custom roms will (but hell thats like 2% if you really screw it up) I did soft brick on mine so as soon as you root it and put custom rom (which you don't have to) I would do weekly backups in CWM or whatever you end up using.


----------



## Narokuu

I may try it, idk still worried. i can follow directions but i still get scared haha


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Touch sensitivity issue seem to be the number 1 complaint among people disenchanted with Nexus 7 2013(#2 being that it is too small). My units have been flawless since August but the compliant from others(not sure if they are the majority or just the vocal minority) just never stop.
> 
> I do hope Nexus 8 won't have the same issue.


Soured me (yet again) on these devices. I had a first gen for a few months with nothing but issues. Vowed not to buy them again. Got talked into it by my kid and got 2 for 2 with issues of the second gen.

Funny how none of the reviews mention the multitude of issues with these units. My only other Asus experiences were with an original transformer and a TF700. Both of them were crap too.

And yet people knock Samsung and Apple for build quality issues. Funny stuff...

I like how in a comment above, a member here talk about having bought several and finally getting a "good" one. Now that's what I call quality control


----------



## mtcn77

Please, do stop negative pr. I'm actually going to get more for my family.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Please, do stop negative pr. I'm actually going to get more for my family.


Excuse me? I'll post whatever I want if I can base my comments on actual experiences with the devices. If you have an issue with that don't read my posts.

I've owned (and reviewed) roughly 25 different tablets here in the last few years. How many have you owned?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> I may try it, idk still worried. i can follow directions but i still get scared haha


I was the same way with my phones/tabs at first, and not every phone I have now, I root (I have yet to need to do it to my Note 3). For the N7, though, it literally is a matter of following step-by-step directions with something like Wug's Toolkit.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Excuse me? I'll post whatever I want if I can base my comments on actual experiences with the devices. If you have an issue with that don't read my posts.
> 
> I've owned (and reviewed) roughly 25 different tablets here in the last few years. How many have you owned?


Well, that is the point. It does not matter as long as I know what I want. So should you. I'm done with you posting corrections for everything I type. I don't have to feel sorry for your bad experience, this is not a restitution group, imo. Go solve your problems with the source, I'm NOT the source.


----------



## Narokuu

I may give it a shot sometime. Honestly its laziness.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Well, that is the point. It does not matter as long as I know what I want. So should you. I'm done with you posting corrections for everything I type. I don't have to feel sorry for your bad experience, this is not a restitution group, imo. Go solve your problems with the source, I'm NOT the source.


Someone having a bad day? This is a forum for discussions relating to all things technology. I wasn't criticizing you or your comments. I was sharing my experiences with the devices. Seriously lose the attitude, it will work against you when you grow up.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Well, that is the point. It does not matter as long as I know what I want. So should you. I'm done with you posting corrections for everything I type. I don't have to feel sorry for your bad experience, this is not a restitution group, imo. Go solve your problems with the source, I'm NOT the source.


You seem to have this attitude in a few threads now. You've got to relax, friend.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I tried to give the 2nd gen Nexus 7 a fair shake... I bought two of them over the last two weeks. Both of them had significant, recurring touch sensitivity issues. Turning the tablets off and on would fix it for awhile and then it would start going wonky again. Returned the first one and bought another brand new one. Exact same issue.
> 
> Tried pretty much everything. I'm not sure if the OS update caused the issues, I know for certain it is nothing I loaded because both were doing it straight out of the box.
> 
> Otherwise they were decent, good battery lightweight, decent screen (no comparison in color or resolution to the Tab Pro I am currently using but also $140 cheaper so that's fair).
> 
> I ended up grabbing my kid a Samsung Tab 3 8". Slower cpu, lower res screen but the Tab 3 8" are stellar. I've personally owned two and bought both my father and my cousin the same units as gifts. Never an issue with any of them. And despite the lower res screen, they actually have better color definition than the Nexus units.
> 
> I had problems with the first gen Nexus 7 I owned (ended up selling it off eventually) and now this with the 2nd gen (2 of them).
> 
> So not impressed.


Yup. I was lucky with 2nd and 3rd unit tho..

The only real problem with the 2nd unit I returned was that the prev. owner didn't leave the warranty card packet.

All 3 unit have slightly different temperatures but thank Goodness for Screen Adjuster App so the colors can be adjusted to my preference.

Do you have a colorimeter when testing tablet screen quality?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Yup. I was lucky with 2nd and 3rd unit tho..
> 
> The only real problem with the 2nd unit I returned was that the prev. owner didn't leave the warranty card packet.
> 
> All 3 unit have slightly different temperatures but thank Goodness for Screen Adjuster App so the colors can be adjusted to my preference.
> 
> Do you have a colorimeter when testing tablet screen quality?


Don't think so, but if you want to check out the LCD testing for Nexus 7 vs Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 here it is from the Anandtech review:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





















Tab Pro 8.4 have superior grayscale, but Nexus 7 2013 is better in every other testing category according to this LCD test.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Don't think so, but if you want to check out the LCD testing for Nexus 7 vs Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 here it is from the Anandtech review:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tab Pro 8.4 have superior grayscale, but Nexus 7 2013 is better in every other testing category according to this LCD test.


Cool but with my experience, I don't really trust it.

3 units I've had had all different screens.. the blacks look different too and I notice it easily since I use the device in pitch dark.

There's going to be an average I guess but still.

I guess another reason why I don't exactly trust it is that I believe each display is slightly different out of the box.. did Anand calibrate each of those before running those tests aka taking full advantage for accurate color capabilities? Does Android even offer that? I can only tweak contrast with Screen Adjuster, not gamma.

I think there's some variance that'd make those kinds of reviews (screen portions) not as indicative.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Cool but with my experience, I don't really trust it.
> 
> 3 units I've had had all different screens.. the blacks look different too and I notice it easily since I use the device in pitch dark.
> 
> There's going to be an average I guess but still.
> 
> I guess another reason why I don't exactly trust it is that I believe each display is slightly different out of the box.. did Anand calibrate each of those before running those tests aka taking full advantage for accurate color capabilities? Does Android even offer that? I can only tweak contrast with Screen Adjuster, not gamma.
> 
> I think there's some variance that'd make those kinds of reviews (screen portions) not as indicative.


Gamma tweaking is *not possible without a custom kernel*.

Maybe these results are not going predict what your display will perform in the same test, but they are still the most thorough tablet screen reviews you can find online imo.


----------



## wierdo124

Settle down guys. Robilar, to be fair, your hatred for these devices (albeit well founded based on your experiences) has been VERY well documented in this thread, and is the vocal minority.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Settle down guys. Robilar, to be fair, your hatred for these devices (albeit well founded based on your experiences) has been VERY well documented in this thread, and is the vocal minority.


Fair enough but I would never describe it as hatred. If I hated the device, I would not have gone to the time and effort to buy more than one (if any) of both the first and second gen versions.

I really wanted it to work, I've owned a lot of tablets and really like the 7" form factor. The Nexus 7 is by far the most bloat free tablet I have ever owned (without requiring rooting).

Given how many happy owners there are, it seems I have had a string of bad luck, not uncommon when buying technology.

If I had gotten one good one, I would have been happy to share those experiences as well.

What I won't do though is gloss over a devices' flaws. There are too many people on this and other forums that because they have invested in the ecosystem (or drank the koolaid or whatever), they refuse to admit that their device has an issue. This is by no means unique to tablets; the ATI vs. Nvidia wars that regularly get spawned here are a great example of that.

I expect many owners here got flaw free devices, just wish I was one of them...


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Fair enough but I would never describe it as hatred. If I hated the device, I would not have gone to the time and effort to buy more than one (if any) of both the first and second gen versions.
> 
> I really wanted it to work, I've owned a lot of tablets and really like the 7" form factor. The Nexus 7 is by far the most bloat free tablet I have ever owned (without requiring rooting).
> 
> Given how many happy owners there are, it seems I have had a string of bad luck, not uncommon when buying technology.
> 
> If I had gotten one good one, I would have been happy to share those experiences as well.
> 
> What I won't do though is gloss over a devices' flaws. There are too many people on this and other forums that because they have invested in the ecosystem (or drank the koolaid or whatever), they refuse to admit that their device has an issue. This is by no means unique to tablets; the ATI vs. Nvidia wars that regularly get spawned here are a great example of that.
> 
> I expect many owners here got flaw free devices, just wish I was one of them...


I have a friend that in the timeframe of 2 weeks bought 6 Asus laptops ranging from 600 euros up to a 1800 euros ROG laptop, all of them with issues. DOA graphics card, constant bluescreens, etc etc etc.
I worked at a shop where we sold Asus laptops, arround 3 per day. Rare was the laptop that was DOA.
My point is: You have bad experiences, but I personally consider you one of the very unlucky few and wouldn't take what you said as a major flag to not buy a Nexus 7.
I bought 3 of them, 2012 and no issues. Although I wanted to upgrade to the 2013 version but saw that they were a gamble with their issues and stayed away from them.

Not having issues doesn't mean its flaw free tho, I hate the dynamic contrast or w,e on the Tegra 3 chip. Its bugged and makes the screen look like crap sometimes, I got it fixed tho.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Fair enough but I would never describe it as hatred. If I hated the device, I would not have gone to the time and effort to buy more than one (if any) of both the first and second gen versions.
> 
> I really wanted it to work, I've owned a lot of tablets and really like the 7" form factor. The Nexus 7 is by far the most bloat free tablet I have ever owned (without requiring rooting).
> 
> Given how many happy owners there are, it seems I have had a string of bad luck, not uncommon when buying technology.
> 
> If I had gotten one good one, I would have been happy to share those experiences as well.
> 
> What I won't do though is gloss over a devices' flaws. There are too many people on this and other forums that because they have invested in the ecosystem (or drank the koolaid or whatever), they refuse to admit that their device has an issue. This is by no means unique to tablets; the *ATI vs. Nvidia wars* that regularly get spawned here are a great example of that.
> 
> I expect many owners here got flaw free devices, just wish I was one of them...


And this is why I generally avoid the GPU section of this website, outside of clubs. TBH, though, I have seen a decreasing amount of these lately...at least in random threads, that is.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Gamma tweaking is *not possible without a custom kernel*.
> 
> Maybe these results are not going predict what your display will perform in the same test, but they are still the most thorough tablet screen reviews you can find online imo.


You're right. It's a good idea to mine data from several reviews of the display and I guess, make a sort of average.

I've had some pretty bad taste after swapping my VITA 5 times with the display.. but that's OLED xD


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You seem to have this attitude in a few threads now. You've got to relax, friend.


Hmm, would you like to provide







that *I'm* the stiff? I actually still regard myself as "Captain Obvious".
Displaymate Shoot out
Also, Nexus 7 2013 is the only device that displaymate recommends, next to Kindle HDX and Apple Ipad Retina. The device is stellar and I'm not going to act all nonsense like some other person *just because one pixel got bad*. It is physics, you cannot fight your way around it. Other than that, the execution that summoned this device is exceptional. No other device has less light bleedthough, believe me. I know when I say this is the only "Low Temperature Polysilicon" display currently available. It is one notch above the IGZO panels that are found in Apple Ipad's. That 50% power efficiency advantage definitely shows when you use it. I'm yet to find a bright place where the colors wash out.
I will have to applaud Larry Page with the relative ease with which he reflects his image, as Sergey Brin failed to appease the populace about the "Glass". Come on, not many are as humble and successful as he.


----------



## spice003

got mine the other day, running rooted stock kit kat.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003*
> 
> got mine the other day, running rooted stock kit kat.


Nice back cover.


----------



## Sannakji

Anyone know of an app that'll let me use a ps3 dual shock (Bluetooth) without rooting? I don't have a Nexus 7, rather a Tegra Note.


----------



## pez

Are you thinking of Sixaxis? But I thought that required root. There's the option of USB OTG as well.


----------



## Sannakji

No, any app that doesn't require rooting.


----------



## NitrousX

So the bottom speakers on my four month old Nexus 7 are starting to sound distorted whenever I push the volume slider past 50%. Does anyone know why this is? I don't even have the volume cranked up high on a daily basis.


----------



## Tokkan

At the previous place I worked at one of the reasons I quit my previous job was because a customer that bought a 2nd gen Nexus 7 came cause of that very same problem, I noticed it but it seems no1 else did...
I refunded the customer with a 4 day old Nexus 7 and tagged it as faulty.
Later on some guy went and checked it, seems like he didn't hear anything.
They turned to me and said, did you reset android? IT MIGHTVE BEEN SOFTWARE ISSUE.
Regardless of that the problem was still there and I was the only one hearing it, since I was getting tired of that place I quit few days after and in the same day I got another job.

On topic tho, yes it seems that there are some Nexus 7 2nd gen that present that symptom you speak of, you might want to try an RMA. With some bad luck you'll get hearing impaired people on the other said that will tag your Nexus as perfectly fine...


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> At the previous place I worked at one of the reasons I quit my previous job was because a customer that bought a 2nd gen Nexus 7 came cause of that very same problem, I noticed it but it seems no1 else did...
> I refunded the customer with a 4 day old Nexus 7 and tagged it as faulty.
> Later on some guy went and checked it, seems like he didn't hear anything.
> They turned to me and said, did you reset android? IT MIGHTVE BEEN SOFTWARE ISSUE.
> Regardless of that the problem was still there and I was the only one hearing it, since I was getting tired of that place I quit few days after and in the same day I got another job.
> 
> On topic tho, yes it seems that there are some Nexus 7 2nd gen that present that symptom you speak of, you might want to try an RMA. With some bad luck you'll get hearing impaired people on the other said that will tag your Nexus as perfectly fine...


Looks like I'll be sending it in for repairs. I can guarantee you that there's something wrong with my bottom speakers. Everything sounds distorted at 50% volume and higher.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> No, any app that doesn't require rooting.


I never looked too much into it, but you've always got the option of USB OTG, which does not require rooting.


----------



## cab2

I must be lucky, my Nexus 7 2013 has none of the problems described here.

I just dislike all the advertisements, including the ones on my desktop. I hope to delete Google in favor of Ubuntu Touch, when it's ready.


----------



## falcon26

I am trying the Samsung 8.4 Pro right now. Spec wise and display wise this tablet blows the Nexus out of the water. But and its a big but. The Samsung UI is sooo horrible its not even funny. The Samsung feels laggy compared to the Nexus even though it has much higher specs. God I wish Nexus had an 8 inch version. 7 inch is too small. If they ever come out with a 8-9 inch tablet I would be all over that in a second.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I am trying the Samsung 8.4 Pro right now. Spec wise and display wise this tablet blows the Nexus out of the water. But and its a big but. The Samsung UI is sooo horrible its not even funny. The Samsung feels laggy compared to the Nexus even though it has much higher specs. God I wish Nexus had an 8 inch version. 7 inch is too small. If they ever come out with a 8-9 inch tablet I would be all over that in a second.


I feel the same way about the 8.4 Pro(that's why I didn't sell my N7 and buy one), and there is plenty of rumors about a Nexus 8 to be revealed at Google I/O in June and replace Nexus 7. In the mean time I will just enjoy my N7 and deal with the lack of size.


----------



## falcon26

Yeah I think I will be returning the 8.4 Its a perfect size and specs are awesome. But without pure google the tablet falls really short....


----------



## mtcn77

I think Microsoft Wedge keyboard is a complimentary accessory for 7" tablets and Nexus 7 in particular goes well with it imho, as it got lengthier and narrower than its previous version. I say they are about the same width as the keyboard, so 7" tablets are good after all. They fit nicely in an envelope sized pocket.
One aspect Samsung is inferior to Asus is that Samsung tablets cannot "fixate" charge on an empty battery. It so happens, that the Samsung tablets I checked were on code blue, if ever you needed it after a long day at home...
My Nexus 7 has a black pixel, but the pixels are so fine, it wouldn't even count as a speck of dust.


----------



## AstralReaper

I recently purchase a Samsung Tab 3 8.0 for $149.99. I still returned it because I preferred my nexus 7 2012. My only complaint with the Samsung was the HARDWARE buttons. I can't believe they passed testing as EVERY time i used the tablet it went back wards a page or brought up the settings or something. The buttons were WAY too sensitive. That and it would NOT charge without being off on a computer. I have USB 3.0 and it still wouldn't charge. Anyway I figured here would be a good place to just re-proclaim how much I enjoy my nexus 7.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstralReaper*
> 
> I recently purchase a Samsung Tab 3 8.0 for $149.99. I still returned it because I preferred my nexus 7 2012. My only complaint with the Samsung was the HARDWARE buttons. I can't believe they passed testing as EVERY time i used the tablet it went back wards a page or brought up the settings or something. The buttons were WAY too sensitive. That and it would NOT charge without being off on a computer. I have USB 3.0 and it still wouldn't charge. Anyway I figured here would be a good place to just re-proclaim how much I enjoy my nexus 7.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstralReaper*
> 
> I recently purchase a Samsung Tab 3 8.0 for $149.99. I still returned it because I preferred my nexus 7 2012. My only complaint with the Samsung was the HARDWARE buttons. I can't believe they passed testing as EVERY time i used the tablet it went back wards a page or brought up the settings or something. The buttons were WAY too sensitive. That and it would NOT charge without being off on a computer. I have USB 3.0 and it still wouldn't charge. Anyway I figured here would be a good place to just re-proclaim how much I enjoy my nexus 7.


You can disable the physical and capacitive buttons if desired. I actually find the hardware buttons one of their greatest strengths.

Also, it will charge over a USB 3.0 port from a computer. Mind you, you have to go into the bios of the motherboard and enable " USB 3.0 charging functionality". At least that's what it is called on Asus motherboards.

The ports will not provide sufficient power to charge the Samsung otherwise.

The tab 3 8.0 has a nice feature where you can embed apps on the lock screen. It is handy to jump straight into apps. Multi window is a pretty nice feature too.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So 4.3.3 is coming out today or 4.4.0 or something like that? Lol...


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So 4.3.3 is coming out today or 4.4.0 or something like that? Lol...


According to Sprint, the roll out for *4.4.3* should start no later than 04/21 on N5, I assume N7 will follow shortly there after if that's the case.
Quote:


> I'm a Sprint employee and have no information besides what I am sharing here. This is from an internal customer service page. I am only sharing the "share with customers" section.
> 
> SHARE WITH CUSTOMERS
> 
> -Google does NOT offer client-initiated downloads.
> 
> -The Google Network Initiated Push begins on 4/14/14 and the roll out continues through 4/21/14.
> 
> -It could take up to 7 days beyond 4/21/14 for customers to receive the update depending on when their device checks in with the Google servers
> 
> So basically, you are better off waiting until the update comes to you. My apologies for the inconvenience


Source


----------



## tony1420

Hello, hope its ok to ask this here but are there any issues when reading pdf's with a nexus 7 i am thinking of getting a nexus 7 32g 2012 model from amazon for 150
Sorry its late and i was to stupid to google it so after i did i ordered it lol goodnight.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tony1420*
> 
> Hello, hope its ok to ask this here but are there any issues when reading pdf's with a nexus 7 i am thinking of getting a nexus 7 32g 2012 model from amazon for 150
> Sorry its late and i was to stupid to google it so after i did i ordered it lol goodnight.


No issue with Nexus 7 2012, it is a bit old but should still suffice for what you need.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tony1420*
> 
> Hello, hope its ok to ask this here but are there any issues when reading pdf's with a nexus 7 i am thinking of getting a nexus 7 32g 2012 model from amazon for 150


Other than the small screen size? Nope, no issues.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Is 4.4.3 out yet? I still haven't got an update... seems like a lengthy wait...


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Is 4.4.3 out yet? I still haven't got an update... seems like a lengthy wait...


It is not out yet.


----------



## mtcn77

I think we should have a separate thread for each Nvidia & Qualcomm SoC tablet. The display on the new version is also pretty unique.


----------



## wierdo124

2012 N7 isnt' a good buy right now. 2013 models can be had for just as cheap. 2012 model CPU (Tegra) is very quickly showing its age and won't be updated past kitkat as per Google's 18 month Nexus update cycle.


----------



## hammy67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Is 4.4.3 out yet? I still haven't got an update... seems like a lengthy wait...


yes it out. I just got my update.


----------



## wierdo124

got mine a couple days ago.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Oh my gosh... So I'm not going to update to 4.4.3 since there's no real reason to..
I found some Qualcomm performance increases with the memory and devalik.. Wow increased scores drastically! 3800 in antutu


That's really nice!!! Feels snappy
I can send links after work... I'm on stock ROM.


----------



## Scott1541

Is the 2012 model being updated to 4.4.3? I haven't got any update yet


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Is the 2012 model being updated to 4.4.3? I haven't got any update yet


Its tricky, I had to end and clear the Google service framework app and try to get it to recognize the update that way. Unfortunately with a custom recovery, the ota won't push and I can't get the update. But I'm not disappointed. Seems like very little changes in this update.

Wow! Cold boot today, beat 30k!!!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Just got 4.4.3 update. I used wugs toolkit to flash things back to stock then flash the new IMG. Without wiping user data! So I'm now on the latest. Whew! And definitely don't not even anything different. Typing seems a tad less laggy...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Have you guys seen that 4.4.4 is also out on the factory images page? Lol
Also, have you guys changed over run times to ART from delvik? Google announced today that ART will be the new standard going forward...


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Have you guys seen that 4.4.4 is also out on the factory images page? Lol
> Also, have you guys changed over run times to ART from delvik? Google announced today that ART will be the new standard going forward...


Yeah, I seen 4.4.4, just some security fixes and a new radio for Nexus 5.

I have changed my N5 & N7 to run ART, it is not the L preview ART though(that have better performance and app compatability).

Good news for N7 2012 users, looks like Nexus 7 2012 will get Android L update this fall.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone trying out Android L? I just flashed it this morning and had an issue with the non-wipe flash and had to do a factory reset but once I did that, everything is working as normal.
Seems a tad faster in benchmarks at stock...
Will benchmark tonight with overclocked.


----------



## Icekilla

Was this a good buy? It was $200, with shipping to Mexico.


----------



## wierdo124

No idea, it's $140 here usually refurbished, can they not be had for that there?


----------



## Icekilla

Nope. At least $280 for the 16GB one.


----------



## jhaze84

N7 2012 16GB here. Apologies if this has been discussed before, but is anyone else experiencing really bad performance with their 2012 N7? And if so, can anything be done?

It usually takes several seconds between touching the screen and the tablet responding to the touch event. It's especially bad when switching between apps or bringing up the keyboard. The N7 has always been a bit laggy but I feel like it's gotten much worse over the past several months.

I am stock, unrooted, on the latest Android version (4.4.4 I think), and I use Nova Launcher and SwiftKey. I have about 50% free space on the internal memory and I swipe away open windows that I don't need, but performance is bad regardless.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> N7 2012 16GB here. Apologies if this has been discussed before, but is anyone else experiencing really bad performance with their 2012 N7? And if so, can anything be done?
> 
> It usually takes several seconds between touching the screen and the tablet responding to the touch event. It's especially bad when switching between apps or bringing up the keyboard. The N7 has always been a bit laggy but I feel like it's gotten much worse over the past several months.
> 
> I am stock, unrooted, on the latest Android version (4.4.4 I think), and I use Nova Launcher and SwiftKey. I have about 50% free space on the internal memory and I swipe away open windows that I don't need, but performance is bad regardless.


What's your antutu score? You may need to do a factory reset... Mine is definitely snappy on pure stock unrooted...


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> What's your antutu score? You may need to do a factory reset... Mine is definitely snappy on pure stock unrooted...


Just tried it and got 13343. No idea if that is good or not.







I'd like to avoid a factory reset but I'll do that if I have to.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> Just tried it and got 13343. No idea if that is good or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to avoid a factory reset but I'll do that if I have to.


Oh gosh...which version? The 2012 or fhd 2013? I get 21k in antutu stock 4.4.4.


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Oh gosh...which version? The 2012 or fhd 2013? I get 21k in antutu stock 4.4.4.


This is the 2012.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

OK then that's about right. Stock clocks you'll get that.
My best guess would be factory reset but that's never fun...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> This is the 2012.


Have you tried a simple Cache wipe? It seemed to be the 'magic' I needed on some of my previous Android devices with big updates.


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Have you tried a simple Cache wipe? It seemed to be the 'magic' I needed on some of my previous Android devices with big updates.


I tried a cache wipe and it seemed to help a bit. But it's still slow. I don't know, maybe I am spoiled by the quickness of my Nexus 5.









Thanks for the responses guys, +rep.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> I tried a cache wipe and it seemed to help a bit. But it's still slow. I don't know, maybe I am spoiled by the quickness of my Nexus 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys, +rep.


Yeah, it was the reason I eventually got rid of my ever-slowing GNex and 2012 N7. After I picked up the Note 3, it got depressing to use anything slower. It even made my N10 look bad







.


----------



## Robilar

I have a 2nd gen Nexus 7 I picked for someone. After setting it up and going through all the OTA updates, I noted that there is no lollipop update? I thought it was already out for the N7?


----------



## BenRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I have a 2nd gen Nexus 7 I picked for someone. After setting it up and going through all the OTA updates, I noted that there is no lollipop update? I thought it was already out for the N7?


Google seems to randomly update tablets. I got the update a week or so ago on my 2nd gen Nexus 7. You should get yours sooner or later.


----------



## void

Hmm got my update about 2 weeks ago, maybe they are distributed according to geographical or goggle play store locale?


----------



## CravinR1

Lollipop on my N10 was unusable until I reset the tablet and now its great. I read original N7 was terribly slow with lollipop?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I have a 2nd gen Nexus 7 I picked for someone. After setting it up and going through all the OTA updates, I noted that there is no lollipop update? I thought it was already out for the N7?


You should get it pretty quick. Just luck of the draw.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenRK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I have a 2nd gen Nexus 7 I picked for someone. After setting it up and going through all the OTA updates, I noted that there is no lollipop update? I thought it was already out for the N7?
> 
> 
> 
> Google seems to randomly update tablets. I got the update a week or so ago on my 2nd gen Nexus 7. You should get yours sooner or later.
Click to expand...

Same, i jumped straight to 5.0.1, never got 5.0.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Lollipop on my N10 was unusable until I reset the tablet and now its great. I read original N7 was terribly slow with lollipop?


i'm probably gonna have to reset mine. I'll give it until 5.0.2 which seems to be rolling out shortly.


----------



## TLCH723

I have the first gen N7 and flash it to 5.0.0 and dont feel any lags.
But then I reset it and cant thoroughly tested bc of the cracked screen.

Does anyone know a way to get the split OTG cable to work??
I googled and came up with timur kernel but he pulled it so i cant dl.


----------



## Rohela

Hey guys I am looking for a tablet for my little brother and cant decide between the Nexus 7 2012 or LG G Pad. Can anyone help me decide between the two. He just needs it to play Real Racing 3 and modern combat 5 and browse internet. The up side to the nexus is that lollipop is available nor sure for the LG G Pad.

LG G Pad 7.0
Nexus 7 2012


----------



## ivr56

Nexus 7 2012 32GB

Had it for a year and a bit now. Great little tablet for daily use but ultimately is feeling bogged down. It is being turned into a dedicated Chromecast streamer and NVIDIA Gamestream/Limelight tablet


----------



## Rohela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivr56*
> 
> Nexus 7 2012 32GB
> 
> Had it for a year and a bit now. Great little tablet for daily use but ultimately is feeling bogged down. It is being turned into a dedicated Chromecast streamer and NVIDIA Gamestream/Limelight tablet


Thanks for quick reply I have heard that after lollipop update it performs way better. But what i need to know how much better in a gaming perspective.


----------



## ivr56

I have yet to install Lolipop and I did not play much games on it. Frozen Synapse and some EA titles (Hot Pursuit,, SHIFT, FIFA) are about the most I played on it


----------



## sherlock

Just put 5.0.2 SlimLP (Customized Lolipop) on my Nexus 7 2013, looks very nice and runs very snappy. Occasional home screen redraws are a little annoying but that's the only blemish to a great experience.


----------



## Rohela

I ordered it today it should get processed in 2 days then will see what the performance with stock 5.0.2 and slim rom


----------



## mtcn77

Newest Android OS comes with a battery saving mode, though manual bluetooth surveillance isn't relayed.


----------



## Makki

Oh yeah, gotta be here too. Older Nexus 7 here. Very happy with it. Running still stock. Last summer had "little" accident and i thought this is going to be it. You wouldnt believe this landed on asphalt and slided to ditch. While i was driving. This is hard as rock










P.S. Is it pointless to take 7" tablet to everywhere while you have 5,9" phone on your pocket?


----------



## pez

Not one bit







. I have a Note 3, and still prefer smaller tablets. I had a N7, then an iPad Mini, and now a Tab Pro 8.4. For the root and customization potential the TP 8.4 has, and at it's price point (have seen it going for $200, periodically); it's hard to beat.


----------



## axipher

Just updated my 2012 Nexus 7 Wi-Fi to 5.0.2 AOSP and it runs perfectly fine as my Car Media system. Only problem I have is the Bluetooth audio pops sometimes which is why I stayed on 4.4.2 for so long.


----------



## TheReciever

Just recently updated my fiance's 2012 model to 4.4.4

She's still on 4.2 with her note 3 I believe so I'll wait until she gets the lollipop update before I start making that update lol.

Does really well for my needs, Web surfing and lots of YouTube and duolingo


----------



## NitrousX

Hi all,

I have a Nexus 7 2013 (non LTE) that is running Lollipop 5.0.1 and was wondering how I could go about downgrading back to KitKat 4.4.4? The reasons for downgrading are as follows. Ever since I upgraded to Lollipop my battery life has worsened considerably. I used to be able to get 8-9 hours of mild use (surfing the web and reading books) at 80% brightness, WIFI on, Bluetooth off) but now I barely get 5 hours if I am lucky. In addition it takes three times as long to charge my tablet compared to before. I have tried switching cables and chargers but the issue still persists. Another reason for downgrading is that I absolutely hate the new lock screen. I am so used to swiping to the right, but with the new Lollipop update I have to swipe upwards or else it actives the camera. The new lock screen is pretty annoying and bothers the heck out of me. It's worth mentioning that I have tried resetting my tablet back to factory defaults and as well as clearing the cache but I am still experiencing bad battery life and slow charge times. Google provides some instructions on their website on flashing factory images but I was wondering if anyone here has actually tried flashing their Nexus 7 2013 using Google's method and if it actually worked? More specifically, flashing a Nexus 7 2013 running Lollipop 5.0.1 with a KitKat 4.4.4 factory image? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pez

I thought 5.0.2 was coming out to fix battery issues?


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have a Nexus 7 2013 (non LTE) that is running Lollipop 5.0.1 and was wondering how I could go about downgrading back to KitKat 4.4.4? The reasons for downgrading are as follows. Ever since I upgraded to Lollipop my battery life has worsened considerably. I used to be able to get 8-9 hours of mild use (surfing the web and reading books) at 80% brightness, WIFI on, Bluetooth off) but now I barely get 5 hours if I am lucky. In addition it takes three times as long to charge my tablet compared to before. I have tried switching cables and chargers but the issue still persists. Another reason for downgrading is that I absolutely hate the new lock screen. I am so used to swiping to the right, but with the new Lollipop update I have to swipe upwards or else it actives the camera. The new lock screen is pretty annoying and bothers the heck out of me. It's worth mentioning that I have tried resetting my tablet back to factory defaults and as well as clearing the cache but I am still experiencing bad battery life and slow charge times. Google provides some instructions on their website on flashing factory images but I was wondering if anyone here has actually tried flashing their Nexus 7 2013 using Google's method and if it actually worked? More specifically, flashing a Nexus 7 2013 running Lollipop 5.0.1 with a KitKat 4.4.4 factory image? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


I've flashed my Nexus 7 before, using factory image from Google, takes about 2 minutes. But it's a clean wipe, so you have to reinstall all your apps. In the package there is a batch file for both Windows & Linux, you just run that from your computer while the Nexus is connected by USB.

I still have 4.4.4 BTW.


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah just wait until 5.0.x releases keep coming. Supposedly 5.1 not far off either


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> I've flashed my Nexus 7 before, using factory image from Google, takes about 2 minutes. But it's a clean wipe, so you have to reinstall all your apps. In the package there is a batch file for both Windows & Linux, you just run that from your computer while the Nexus is connected by USB.
> 
> I still have 4.4.4 BTW.


I went back to KitKat 4.4.4 and everything is back to normal. Thanks.


----------



## Jodiuh

Greetings from May!

Anything to watch out for when buying used?

Perhaps a code to check battery health?

Also, does the 2013 have any issues with flickering/pwm causing head pain?


----------



## mtcn77

The device is quite easy on the battery and it would be the easiest replacement on your own. Personally I would ask the presence of dead pixels and that would be it.
It has slight IPS tracing, but overall better than my desktop monitor.


----------



## mtcn77

One more thing: the screen management of this device is wonderful. Bsplayer can launch a video(even youtube video) in picture in picture mode while surfing the net. There is no compromise involved, video is fluent and all.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ev1lchris

Great tablet!


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

I just resurrected my Nexus 7 2012 fully updated it and disabled/deleted all the google bloatware and it runs super smooth no issues whatsoever.

All those services just kill the speed of that tablet!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> I just resurrected my Nexus 7 2012 fully updated it and disabled/deleted all the google bloatware and it runs super smooth no issues whatsoever.
> 
> All those services just kill the speed of that tablet!


What did you use to get rid of them? Also, what apps did you get rid of? I have a feeling I've got a similar issue on the nexus 9 but I'm at a loss for what programs to ditch and hoW...


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

I got rid of all the google stuff so Google +, Docs, Contacts, Google Photo's, Google Play Games, Sheets, Hangouts, google drive, google play music, Gmail, Google play newsstand, google talk, google movies i wasn't using them so i disabled/ deleted them and its like a brand new device.


----------



## Tokkan

My Nexus has slowed down to an impossible speed, now I use it mostly for GPS navigation in my car... It does that fine still but everything else is just awful. I installed an F2FS compatible ROM and formatted the partitions to that partition type. Gained some speed but its still a slug.
Reading arround people say its because of flash degradation, any way to recover it?
Was such a pretty good device and now all the nexus devices are incredibly expensive and too big imo.
Would replace it with another 7" tablet but which one?
Any advice will be very helpful.


----------



## pez

I got rid of mine about two years ago now and it was sluggish, IMO. The Nexus 9 is an awful device, IMO. But that's another discussion lol. It's hard for me to recommend Android in the tablet world as you either get a lackluster Nexus tab like the 7 or the 9, or you're stuck with the next 'flagship' which is normally Samsung...and if you thought their phone updates were slow....(My Tab Pro 8.4 is still on 4.4). There's probably some solid tabs that have released since, but I'm not aware of them







.


----------



## andyroo89

I am not really liking my screen protector I have on it, Does anyone know if the screen is easily scratched? (I have the 2012, 32gb model)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am not really liking my screen protector I have on it, Does anyone know if the screen is easily scratched? (I have the 2012, 32gb model)


I had my Nexus 7 before glass protectors were really a thing, but you could try that: http://www.amazon.com/Tempered-Protectors-Hardness-Thickness-generation/dp/B00LZF1K12

I baby my stuff, but I usually, and inevitably always scratch my screen one way or another. I don't remember my Nexus having any scratches, though, FWIW.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am not really liking my screen protector I have on it, Does anyone know if the screen is easily scratched? (I have the 2012, 32gb model)


Mine doesn't have scratches nor screen protector but its always with a cover on top of it so Idk...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I got rid of mine about two years ago now and it was sluggish, IMO. The Nexus 9 is an awful device, IMO. But that's another discussion lol. It's hard for me to recommend Android in the tablet world as you either get a lackluster Nexus tab like the 7 or the 9, or you're stuck with the next 'flagship' which is normally Samsung...and if you thought their phone updates were slow....(My Tab Pro 8.4 is still on 4.4). There's probably some solid tabs that have released since, but I'm not aware of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well it seems like the 7inch tablet segment in android is being left behind. I really like the 7inch form factor and I would like to have a decent performing tablet for what I want if I go bigger I'll look at laptops not tablets lol


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Mine doesn't have scratches nor screen protector but its always with a cover on top of it so Idk...
> Well it seems like the 7inch tablet segment in android is being left behind. I really like the 7inch form factor and I would like to have a decent performing tablet for what I want if I go bigger I'll look at laptops not tablets lol


Yeah, you're right. Strangely, the Nexus 10 didn't do a lot of things right either. I'm waiting for a truly good Nexus tab. They've come close on the phone with the Nexus 6, but 'meh'.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

My nexus 7 2012 sat collecting dust for a good year or so. Until recently I read about how a lot of owners are having good success with Cyanogen Mod ver 10.2.1 for grouper.

Since ive installed that my tablet is usable again. You may want to give it a shot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> My Nexus has slowed down to an impossible speed, now I use it mostly for GPS navigation in my car... It does that fine still but everything else is just awful. I installed an F2FS compatible ROM and formatted the partitions to that partition type. Gained some speed but its still a slug.
> Reading arround people say its because of flash degradation, any way to recover it?
> Was such a pretty good device and now all the nexus devices are incredibly expensive and too big imo.
> Would replace it with another 7" tablet but which one?
> Any advice will be very helpful.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> My nexus 7 2012 sat collecting dust for a good year or so. Until recently I read about how a lot of owners are having good success with Cyanogen Mod ver 10.2.1 for grouper.
> 
> Since ive installed that my tablet is usable again. You may want to give it a shot.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> My Nexus has slowed down to an impossible speed, now I use it mostly for GPS navigation in my car... It does that fine still but everything else is just awful. I installed an F2FS compatible ROM and formatted the partitions to that partition type. Gained some speed but its still a slug.
> 
> Reading arround people say its because of flash degradation, any way to recover it?
> 
> Was such a pretty good device and now all the nexus devices are incredibly expensive and too big imo.
> 
> Would replace it with another 7" tablet but which one?
> 
> Any advice will be very helpful.
Click to expand...

I recently found Resurrection Remix and it is running amazing on my 2012 Nexus 7 (grouper) as my car multimedia center. No more bluetooth issues and Wi-Fi seems more reliable as well using hot spots while traveling.


----------



## wierdo124

Girlfriend has a Nexus 9 and has no problems with it


----------



## pez

I've just not felt confident in the quality every time I picked it up in a store. It just feels 'flimsy'. I remember it feeling 'sharp', too.


----------



## wierdo124

Feels sturdier than either of my N7s..not sure what you mean by sharp.


----------



## pez

When I held it the overall design felt like a 'prototype'. It's hard to describe until I really hold one again. I was just seriously underwhelmed by the 'quality' and how it felt in the hand. The Nexus 7 is a whole other level of 'meh' quality.

On a side note, the Nexus event is today, and while I don't see it happening, some sites have mentioned a possible N7 successor.


----------



## wierdo124

No new N7 in sight!


----------



## pez

Yep...just the Pixel C, which I'm actually kinda interested in.


----------



## TLCH723

Dont think N7 or anything other 7 inches tablets will come out that much anymore since phones are getting larger. Nexus 6P is 5.7 inches. Only 1.3 inches smaller than N7. And then there is the N9, 2 inches bigger than N7.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Dont think N7 or anything other 7 inches tablets will come out that much anymore since phones are getting larger. Nexus 6P is 5.7 inches. Only 1.3 inches smaller than N7. And then there is the N9, 2 inches bigger than N7.


7" is such a nice size for car stereo replacements... But yes, phones seem to be approaching 6" as a norm and 8" as a minimum for multi-touch tablet apps, mostly productivity.


----------



## pez

Tis true. I recently bought a double-din unit for my car and skimped on Navi because the near-6 inch screen on the Nexus 6 is plenty large. I just hae to find a nifty way to mount it and not look gaudy







.


----------

